# Bilder und Videos aus der Region FR-KA-Schwarzwald



## orangerauch (21. Dezember 2013)

sou, angeregt durch den Fred Bilder und Videos aus der Region im Forum HD-MA-LU+Pfälzerwald will ich jetzt hier auch hier mal n fred aufmachen, wo wir sehen können, was wir hier in der Region Baden und Schwarzwald also FR-KA+Schwarzwald an Bildern und Videos so aufzubieten haben...

wer also hier diesen Fred hier mal mit seinem Zeugs füttern will, was er auf seiner Festplatte hier aus der Gegend rumfliegen hat, oder was er grade frisch geschossen hat....dann mal rein damit in diesen Fred!


----------



## orangerauch (22. Dezember 2013)

... ich mach hier mal den Anfang mit unserer Hornberg-Tour am 21.09.2013 bei Kaiserwetter 






...der einzigen Tour dieses Jahr im Schwarzwald, bei der ich dies Jahr dabei war.
aber das wird sich ja vielleicht kommendes Jahr ändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (22. Dezember 2013)

Am Wattkopf be iEttlingen - um genauer zu sein: am Edelberg.






Links von mir (am Bildrand) soll der Start der legalisierten Strecke sein...


----------



## /dev/random (22. Dezember 2013)

Blick in die Rheinebene, irgendwo oberhalb von Bühl:




Auf der Tour gab's einige interessante Stellen für gute Bilder. Es gibt aber keine, denn wir waren mit fahren beschäftigt ;-)


----------



## orangerauch (22. Dezember 2013)

...schön habt ihrs da, und hidden trails! 
und man sieht sogar den Haardtrand auf der anderen Seite.

da will ich mich auch mal nicht mit meinem Bildchen vom Rosskopf über Freiburg mit Blick auf den Kaiserstuhl zurückhalten...






geknipst, bevor wir uns gestern vor lauter lange Weile die frisch präparierte borderline runterstürzten...


----------



## matou (22. Dezember 2013)

Gute Idee. 

Die letzte Tour mit Foto aus diesem Jahr (Foto: Conny):




Davor (Fotos: Dave):








Noch im Sommer (Fotos: ich):





...und bald siehts sicherlich wieder so aus:


----------



## orangerauch (23. Dezember 2013)

@matou: guter rocky Hotspot!


----------



## AlexMC (23. Dezember 2013)




----------



## orangerauch (23. Dezember 2013)

wow, jetzt gehts aber los mit der bilderflut aus dem Schwarzwald...

@AlexMC: Sandsteine im Schwarzwald: famos! wo findet man diese? Sag jetzt aber nicht am Westweg!


----------



## AlexMC (23. Dezember 2013)

Die ersten drei Bilder vom Langmartskopf talwärts, die anderen beiden südlich von Geroldsau


----------



## shield (23. Dezember 2013)

matou schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> 
> Die letzte Tour mit Foto aus diesem Jahr (Foto: Conny):
> 
> ...




wo war denn das (je bild)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (23. Dezember 2013)

orangerauch schrieb:


> @matou: guter rocky Hotspot!


Na hoffentlich werdens keine Hotspots. 



shield schrieb:


> wo war denn das (je bild)?


1) In der Nähe von Calw
2-4) Südlicher Nordschwarzwald
5-6) Rund um Bad Wildbad


----------



## UdoCorso (23. Dezember 2013)

Abfahrt von der Badner Höhe


----------



## orangerauch (23. Dezember 2013)

...da kriegt man ja richtig Lust mal wieder im Nordschwarzwald zu unterwegs zu sein.
Wir haben heute mal wieder rübergebracht. Aber das gehört ja nicht in diesen Fred..  ..drum gibt's auch davon hier keine Bilder... aber bald wohl auch noch einen neuen Fred für die andere Seite des großen Grabens.


----------



## Rolf H. (23. Dezember 2013)

Im Grösseltal (Nordschwarzwald)
Bikerin: Saskia




Grüßle Rolf
www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## orangerauch (23. Dezember 2013)

...es lebe die 4-Meter-Regel.


@matou: so war das mit dem Hotspot natürlich nicht gemeint


----------



## 430er (24. Dezember 2013)

Bei der Gutta Hütte, Blick in's Kinzigtal, kurz unterhalb Burg Hohengeroldseck.






Im Burghof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (25. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder hier so anschaue, hat der Schwarzwald wohl doch noch die ein oder andere interessante Schlüsselstelle zu bieten


----------



## orangerauch (25. Dezember 2013)

mehr davon !!!!


----------



## Rolf H. (25. Dezember 2013)

Im April 2009 kurz vor der Hahnenfalzhütte (Westweg) bei 23 Grad .




Grüssle Rolf


----------



## AlexMC (25. Dezember 2013)




----------



## ykcor (25. Dezember 2013)

Hinterwaldkopf Abfahrt





Schauinsland Abfahrt





Abfahrt vom Höchsten im Schwarzwald





Alles Fotos von Martin Hosang - SR Media


----------



## orangerauch (25. Dezember 2013)

Die ersten beiden spots Bilder hab ich identifiziert.
Toptrails, top Fotos, gute Performance.
Doch wo sind so sausteile Stufen im Wald am Feldberg, dem Höchsten!!??


----------



## shield (25. Dezember 2013)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Bilder identifiziert.
> Doch wo sind so sausteile Stufen im Wald am Feldberg, dem Höchsten!!??



das frag ich mich auch gerade.


----------



## matou (25. Dezember 2013)

@ykcor
Geile Bilder vom Crossie und ebenso schöne Trails. 

----
Noch ein kleiner Foto-Mix von uns...


----------



## aufgehts (25. Dezember 2013)

schöner trail bei hornberg......


----------



## shield (25. Dezember 2013)

ich fänds schön wenn immer der ort dazugeschrieben wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (25. Dezember 2013)

hornberg.....steht doch da


----------



## orangerauch (25. Dezember 2013)

@matou: top! hier werden Maßstäbe gesetzt.
in jeder Hinsicht.
@aufgehts: huch! da bin ja ich auch zu sehen.  - beim anheben des Hinterrades, nur leider kann man nicht erkennen ob dieser Versuch gelang… Gabel jedenfalls auf fast 0 eingetaucht.


----------



## matou (25. Dezember 2013)

shield schrieb:


> ich fänds schön wenn immer der ort dazugeschrieben wird....



Sorry, aber ich glaub, das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden...schreib die Leute doch einfach an wenns dich interessiert.
Macht es die Fotos besser wenn der Ort dabei steht?


----------



## orangerauch (25. Dezember 2013)

jep, denke ich auch, dass das der bessere Weg ist. So weiß man wenigstens, an wen man sein Wissen weiterreicht…
Wir wollen ja die kostbaren Tails nicht verramschen!


----------



## Mundinger (27. Dezember 2013)

Die heutige Tour aufn Schauinsland.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/h8le2xt0afbpgqb/t_1.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w3u9b0gt0rc5e60/t_2.JPG


----------



## orangerauch (27. Dezember 2013)

Mundinger schrieb:


> Die heutige Tour aufn Schauinsland.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h8le2xt0afbpgqb/t_1.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w3u9b0gt0rc5e60/t_2.JPG



hey, brutalski viel Schnee da oben! reicht das schon für die Piste/Off-Piste Rotlache am Schaui ?? sind heute nur schneefrei bis Kybfelsen und Nordseitig über nasse Gneiskehren runterrutschen… 





heutiger Ausblick 27.12.2013, über den Schönberg (Kalksteinscholle) auf die Bergkette des geliebten silvanus vosegus.

grüße ju


----------



## amerryl (27. Dezember 2013)

Es muss nicht immer Sandstein sein ...




Selbstauslöser, war ein bisschen stressig.


----------



## h4wk (27. Dezember 2013)

Echt klasse Bilder. Ich glaube mir wäre das mit dem Selbstauslösen zu doof....  Dafür gebührt dir umso mehr Respekt.. ;-)


----------



## Mundinger (27. Dezember 2013)

@orangerauch es sollte schon reichen. Wenn nicht, sollten nie nächsten paar Tage noch genug draufkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (27. Dezember 2013)

@Mundinger: merci! es wird Zeit. Das ist n echt schöner wilder Hang für Bretter statt Stollen!
@amerryl:


----------



## amerryl (27. Dezember 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Echt klasse Bilder. Ich glaube mir wäre das mit dem Selbstauslösen zu doof....  Dafür gebührt dir umso mehr Respekt.. ;-)


Hab halt leider ganz selten einen Fotografen dabei und nur eine Kompaktknipse mit max. 10 sec. + 3 Bilder in Serie.
Da muss man schon ein bisschen sprinten.


----------



## aufgehts (27. Dezember 2013)

*Mundinger* 
dein 1. bild sieht ja wirklich nach winter aus.
sitze schon die ganze zeit auf kohlen und warte auf powder.
ab dienstags gehts dann ins vinschgau auf tour. 
falls du aus mundingen kommst,
sieht man sich am kandel...

*amerryl*
so langsam versammeln sich die bekannten aus,m ERV
bild nr. 3 ist klasse


----------



## h4wk (28. Dezember 2013)

Im letzten Winter auf dem Rosskopf...


----------



## overkill_KA (28. Dezember 2013)

Schon etwas älter:
Ort: Wattkopf (Serpentinentrail)












@Eike. könntest du mir per PN den Link zu deinem Webspace mit den Bildern von unserer kleinen Fotosession zukommen lassen?


----------



## matou (28. Dezember 2013)

Damit in der Ferne die tägliche Dosis Bikebilder nicht ausbleibt. 
Bitteschön Herr S. 

Was vom Jahresbeginn:













...wenige Zeit später:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (28. Dezember 2013)

haaaa! diese Dosis macht ja richtig süchtig!  ich dachte ich wäre schon ein Junkie…

@matou: Herr S.? gibt's den hier?


----------



## orangerauch (28. Dezember 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Im letzten Winter auf dem Rosskopf...



echt witzige perspektive: bikeameisen im schnee!


----------



## h4wk (28. Dezember 2013)

Noch viel witziger war die Borderline bei der Schneelage.... ich glaube ich ging noch nie so oft über den Lenker wie bei der Tour.. ;-)

Aber ohne Schnee ist trotzdem irgendwie besser... 

Gleich mal noch ein bisschen was aus dem hohen Norden:















Wann ist der Winter endlich wieder vorbei?


----------



## matou (28. Dezember 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Noch viel witziger war die Borderline bei der Schneelage.... ich glaube ich ging noch nie so oft über den Lenker wie bei der Tour.. ;-)
> 
> Aber ohne Schnee ist trotzdem irgendwie besser...
> 
> ...



Sehr schön! Da hab ich bei Nässe schon sehr viel Spaß gehabt.


----------



## h4wk (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich war auch bei trockenen Bedingungen schon mehr als genug gefordert  Vor allem, da Treppen zur Jahresmitte noch nicht ganz zu meinem Spezialgebiet gehörten... ;-)

Wird 2014 definitv wiederholt!


----------



## AlexMC (28. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Rebell-78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hier was bewegtes...schlecht geschnitten, verwackelt und nix besonders


----------



## orangerauch (29. Dezember 2013)

gefühlte tausend Tiefenmeter.
kann man das alles an einem Stück fahren? Dann wären ja die langen und breiten Pisten-Passagen zwischendurch durchaus noch zu verkraften  ohne dass… 
und Aufschlag in Bad Wildbad?


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Dezember 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


>



Hi
Wie schon oben vorgeschlagen wurde bitte Ort dazuschreiben, sonst muss man immer danach fragen.
Ist das am Mahlberg/Bernstein/Teufelsmühle aufgenommen?


----------



## AlexMC (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte das kennt man .  Alle drei Fotos von hier:






Auf der ersten Seite des Threads waren zwei vom Bernstein.

Dann noch zu dem dritten was :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassT-73 (29. Dezember 2013)

Bernsteinfels





Blick von der Teufelsmühle





Langmartskopf






Kaltenbronn


----------



## AlexMC (29. Dezember 2013)

Blick vom Bernstein:






Und von der Teufelsmühle:






Bocksteinfelsen:


----------



## amerryl (30. Dezember 2013)

Heute am Bernstein:


----------



## matou (30. Dezember 2013)

Mist! Hatte ich richtig vermutet, dass es dort heute schöne Inversionsaussichten geben wird.


----------



## orangerauch (30. Dezember 2013)

@amerryl: und so sah es heute an der gegenüberliegenden Kante des Rhengrabens aus:

Bilder und Videos aus den Süd- und Nordvogesen

…es hat sich in jedem Falle heute hie oder da gelohnt!


----------



## Rebell-78 (31. Dezember 2013)

Was lokales


----------



## shield (31. Dezember 2013)

am bernstein bei loffenau. schon ein weilchen her....


----------



## orangerauch (31. Dezember 2013)

@shield: man sieht, wo auch fotographische Qualitäten (neben den biketechnischen Künsten) vertreten sind...


----------



## shield (1. Januar 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> @shield: man sieht, wo auch fotographische Qualitäten (neben den biketechnischen Künsten) vertreten sind...



merci für das lob. leider ist sie zu selten im rucksack weil ich so viel proviant mitnehme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (1. Januar 2014)

@shield: je größer das Objektiv, desto größer muß die Energiedichte des Proviants sein!
Das Ding muß mit!


----------



## Triple F (1. Januar 2014)

In der Nähe von Kapfenhardt


----------



## orangerauch (1. Januar 2014)

zugegeben, eine leichte Andeutung über die Location find ich jetzt auch nicht schlecht. 

@Triple F: Cool das Ding! Schiebt oder fährt man es den Berg hoch, oder hängt man es an die Gondel?


----------



## /dev/random (2. Januar 2014)

Friedrichsturm auf der Badener Höhe:




Weiter nördlich steht ein ähnliches Bauwerk, der Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm auf dem Hohloh:




Weiter Richtung Murgtal:












Frohes Neues allerseits


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. Januar 2014)

Triple F schrieb:


> In der Nähe von Kapfenhardt


  Leider geht der Weg auf der anderen Seite der Brücke nicht mehr weiter. War zumindest im Herbst komplett zugewachsen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Januar 2014)

Schwarzenbachtalsperre von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Schilderwald von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Westweg + Friedrichsturm von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Null Aussicht  von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Reifenwäsche von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (2. Januar 2014)

bei Oberbeuern:






und nochmal Geroldsau:






am Lauterfelsenweg bei Lautenbach:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Januar 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Null Aussicht  von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Bist Du gleich nach dem Turm links abgefahren?


----------



## Gp1 (3. Januar 2014)

Leider keine Trailfotos aber einige gute Ausblicke rund um Offenburg.....Hohes Horn Brandeckkopf und Mooskopf










Mooskopfturm Ende September!
































Bikepark Rammersweier, Eröffnung April 2014


----------



## AlexMC (3. Januar 2014)

heute bei Völkersbach:


----------



## AlexMC (3. Januar 2014)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Was lokales



Und wo ist so ganz grob das Lokal ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Januar 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ja



Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## julian1328 (3. Januar 2014)

amerryl schrieb:


> Ich übernehme mal, das Bild habe ich gemacht ;-).
> Das ist am.



euch ist schon bewusst, dass das da oben Naturschutzgebiet ist und das Befahren der Wege dort explizit verboten ist. Das hier dann noch publik zu machen ist für die ohnehin schon angespannte Lage in diesem Gebiet nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## amerryl (3. Januar 2014)

julian1328 schrieb:


> euch ist schon bewusst, dass das da oben Naturschutzgebiet ist und das Befahren der Wege dort explizit verboten ist. Das hier dann noch publik zu machen ist für die ohnehin schon angespannte Lage in diesem Gebiet nicht gerade förderlich.


hast Recht, habs gelöscht, sorry.


----------



## AlexMC (3. Januar 2014)

In BW ist das Befahren von Wegen <2m ohnehin explizit verboten.


----------



## julian1328 (3. Januar 2014)

amerryl schrieb:


> hast Recht, habs gelöscht, sorry.



passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Januar 2014)

Natürlich habt ihr recht.
Bin die Tour extra bei schlechtem Wetter (siehe Bild) und ganz früh morgens gefahren. Die 2 einzigsten Wandersleute wurden selbstverständlich freundlich von mir vorbeigelassen. Es hat sogar eine kurze freundliche Unterhaltung gegeben.
Ganz nach dem Motto: Wie es in den Wald rein schallt .....
Public sollte die Sache natürlich nicht gemacht werden, sorry


----------



## amerryl (3. Januar 2014)

Hey fibbs,  das betraf meinen Post, habs gelöscht. Gruß in die Pfalz


----------



## kermit* (4. Januar 2014)

Noch etwas aus dem Sommer:




Bad Wildbad





Nagoldtal, Selbstauslöser


----------



## h4wk (5. Januar 2014)

Die Selbstauslöserbilder sind immer wieder genial... egal von wem!

Mal das schöne Wetter heute genutzt!


----------



## orangerauch (5. Januar 2014)

@gasgas04 , schön dass du morgen wieder dabei bist. Es wird wieder ein Augenschmaus, für alle die dazulernen wollen...


----------



## orangerauch (5. Januar 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> "Wie es in den Wald rein schallt ….."



eine schöne Antwort, falls man grundlos angeranzt wird..


----------



## matou (9. Januar 2014)

Nightride bei 12°C  im Januar rund um Bad Wildbad


----------



## iTom (9. Januar 2014)

Feine Aufnahmen
Aber Conny hat ganz schön rumgezappelt, quasi der Einstein aufm 601. Das Licht im Raum biegen...


----------



## matou (9. Januar 2014)

Danke! 
Naja, der Trail ist halt nicht eben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (17. Januar 2014)

Vorfreude auf den schönsten Trail in der Nähe von Hornberg… in the indian summer 2013


----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2014)

Da fehlt doch noch ne ganz wichtige location


----------



## matou (19. Januar 2014)

Definitiv! Die Pfannkuchen & Kuchen haben Kultstatus!


----------



## orangerauch (19. Januar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Da fehlt doch noch ne ganz wichtige location



okay, guten Kuchen zu finden ist nicht so schwer, aber wo gibts denn solchen leckren Pfannekuche!?


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2014)

Bei einer grünen Hütte im schwarzen Wald.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2014)

Die grüne Hütte im schwarzen Wald





Rund um die grüne Hütte und den Pfannkuchen









das ist bekannt - Langmartskopf mit Ausblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Januar 2014)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei einer grünen Hütte im schwarzen Wald.



Aber zu zwei essen ist schwach.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Januar 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber zu zwei essen ist schwach.



auch mit Kuchen zum Nachtisch ???


----------



## amerryl (20. Januar 2014)

Letztes Wochenende:

1000m, schneefrei 





na ja, ein klein wenig hatts dann doch...




die Vogesen
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1552535]
	

[/URL]

Kuchen gabs auch 




Sonnenuntergang





hier aufgenommen


----------



## orangerauch (22. Januar 2014)

@amerryl:  "Sonnenuntergang"
hast du wieder einen nightride gemacht? 
Schreib mir doch mal, welche Funzeln du verwendest. Du hast ja als nightrider ja sicher gutes Equipment. 

grüße ju


----------



## BassT-73 (25. Januar 2014)

heute in der nähe des Albursprung
leider nur ein Handyfoto


----------



## matou (25. Januar 2014)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> heute in der nähe des Albursprung
> leider nur ein Handyfoto
> Anhang anzeigen 269597



Schön! 
Wie war dort insgesamt so die Schneelage und die Fahrbarkeit?


----------



## FrankyK (26. Januar 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal,
alle Bilder wurden in zwischen KA RA und PF aufgenommen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## BassT-73 (26. Januar 2014)

10-15 cm Schnee
Hochfahren war leichter als runter zu kommen 



matou schrieb:


> Schön!
> Wie war dort insgesamt so die Schneelage und die Fahrbarkeit?


----------



## Mundinger (26. Januar 2014)

Bilder von Heut und Gestern vom Kandel


----------



## Toby88 (26. Januar 2014)

Mal ein Video von meinem Hometrail  bei Lörrach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (26. Januar 2014)

Mundinger schrieb:


> Bilder von Heut und Gestern vom Kandel



ja super schööön. Die Straße hoch und im Schnee runtersurfen. 
Das ist mal der Wintersport wenn der Schnee für Skitouren nicht reicht!


----------



## aufgehts (29. Januar 2014)

das ist doch direkt unter der drachenfliegerschanze.....




Mundinger schrieb:


> Bilder von Heut und Gestern vom Kandel


----------



## klettermax81 (31. Januar 2014)

Waldhaus Batschari Baden-Baden


----------



## madmaxmatt (8. Februar 2014)

Heute auf der Borderline am Rosskopf in Freiburg. 

Handyfilm, mit iMovie zusammengeschnippelt, deshalb nicht die beste Qualität.


----------



## Rebell-78 (21. Februar 2014)

Durch Zufall gestern


----------



## madmaxmatt (12. März 2014)

Heute in und um Freiburg gefilmt und gleich zusammengeschnippelt.


----------



## trail_desire (13. März 2014)

Na einige Regionen hab ich hier wiedererkannt.....


----------



## kermit* (19. März 2014)

Feierabendrunde:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1586899]
	

[/URL]


----------



## h4wk (19. März 2014)

Sieht nach ner netten Runde aus! Cooles Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (19. März 2014)

zick zack weg?


----------



## kermit* (20. März 2014)

Im Nagoldtal, nicht am zick zack weg.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. März 2014)

Wieder Selbstauslöser? Cooles Bild.


----------



## kermit* (20. März 2014)

Nein, meine Frau war (zu Fuß ) dabei und hat fotografiert.


----------



## matou (20. März 2014)

Wie schon gesagt...tolles Foto, geile Stimmung! Gratulation an die Fotografin! 
Ich freu mich auch mal wieder auf den Trail.


----------



## kermit* (26. März 2014)

Selber Trail wie oben, 50 m vorher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmersfeld (26. März 2014)

IchwerdnochirremitdemBilderhochladen

Kaltenbronn gestern


----------



## MikeGa (26. März 2014)

Auf dem zweiten Bild ist ganz klar die Grenze zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn zu erkennen


----------



## Fortis76 (26. März 2014)

Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass sich die Genies rechts befinden.


----------



## kermit* (26. März 2014)

... die Badener und ihre Komplexe...


----------



## AlexMC (26. März 2014)

Zu Bild 1: Ja woher soll man denn auch wissen, daß bei Regen so ein doofer Weg nass und matschig sein kann. Wo sonst doch alles dick geschottert ist


----------



## Simmersfeld (26. März 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Zu Bild 1: Ja woher soll man denn auch wissen, daß bei Regen so ein doofer Weg nass und matschig sein kann. Wo sonst doch alles dick geschottert ist



Jedenfalls bin ich reingestochen und muss sagen auf die Erfahrung hätte ich gerne verzichtet.


----------



## h4wk (26. März 2014)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass sich die Genies rechts befinden.


Da fehlt die Mauer!!!


----------



## matou (27. März 2014)

Tssss...die Schwaben. 

Anfang der Woche...tolles Licht...leider nur mit dem Handy geknippst.
Die Wolkenschleier brachten später noch Schneetreiben.


----------



## Simmersfeld (31. März 2014)

Was jucken mich als Schwarzwälder die Badner und die Schwaben da unten....


----------



## DerMuckel (12. April 2014)

Achja, so gefällt der April... und kaum jemand unterwegs gewesen :-o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (12. April 2014)

sehr schöne aussicht!


----------



## migges (14. April 2014)

Hab da auch noch ein Paar Bilder Gefunden

     
Die ersten 2 sind Richtung Raveanschlucht,3 kennt ihr Bestimmt auch 4/5/6 Blick auf Feldberg-Tittisee-Freiburg hoffe ich das ich das noch hinkrieg.


----------



## aka (17. April 2014)

Schon etwas aelter - Nordschwarzwald:


----------



## trail_desire (20. April 2014)

In der Nähe des Bernsteins....


----------



## matou (5. Mai 2014)

Nicht wirklich Region KA...aber schließlich lesen hier ein paar bekannte KAler mit und freuen sich über ein paar KAler/Schwarzwälder am Lago. 


----------
Ganz traditionell sind wir letzte Woche wieder am Gardasee gewesen...leider hat uns das Wetter nicht sehr viele biketaugliche Zeit gebracht.  Das was wir geschafft haben, war wiedermal genial! 

Unsere erste Tour...


----------



## shield (5. Mai 2014)

am karlsruher hausberg: (aus instagram zusammengeschnipselt)


----------



## matou (6. Mai 2014)

Nachschlag.
Für den nächsten Tag war schonwieder Dauerregen vorhergesagt und wir hatten noch nicht genug, also ging es am Abend nochmal auf einen anderen Klassiker. 
Ein geniales Abendlicht gabs oben drauf...


----------



## matou (8. Mai 2014)

So, letzter Tag...die restliche Zeit hats wie gesagt Bindfäden geregnet. 

Weiter gehts mit Lagobildern. 
Diesmal mit Conny als Hauptmotiv, ich bin auf seiner Kamera drauf...


----------



## JanniMTB (8. Mai 2014)

Seid Ihr beim MTB World Cup in Albstadt dabei? 
http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de/de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (8. Mai 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> In der Nähe des Bernsteins....
> Anhang anzeigen 287155


Vor dir ist man auch nirgendwo sicher!  

Habe diesen Fred heute erst entdeckt - danke für die tollen Impressionen. Vieles kommt mir bekannt vor. Und da mir verletzungsbedingt grad eh nix anderes übrig bleibt als in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen, habe ich auch ein wenig im Album gekramt... here we go...




Ja, nee - is klar...

Bernstein











Nagoldtalsperre aka Erzgrube





Badener Höhe





Hohloh...








Mahlberg







Eichelberg







Battert...





...mit Blick auf den Fremersberg





...mit Blick auf den Merkur





Merkur








Happy Trails!

P.S. Hier das zufällige Treffen mit trail_desires Cheeta im Hintergrund


----------



## shield (8. Mai 2014)

ich staune und staune und staune!
ich muss glaub mal mit dir mitfahren - woher kommste? 


welcher eichelberg ist denn gemeint? auf jeden fall nicht der bei bruchsal....


----------



## trail_desire (8. Mai 2014)

Er meint den Eichelberg in der Nähe des Mahlbergs bei Mosbronn


----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. Mai 2014)

shield schrieb:


> ich staune und staune und staune!


Ja, der Schwarzwald hat einiges zu bieten. 



> ich muss glaub mal mit dir mitfahren - woher kommste?


Sobald mein Schienbein zugeheilt und die Kondition wieder hergestellt ist, sehr gerne. Ich wohne in Kuppenheim.



> welcher eichelberg ist denn gemeint? auf jeden fall nicht der bei bruchsal....


Wie trail_desire schon schrieb, handelt es sich um den Eichelberg eingangs des Murgtals. Hier mit Blick ins Murgtal:


----------



## shield (6. Juni 2014)

ich hab endlich zeit gefunden mal wieder fotos per funkauslöser am lenker zu schießen. das erste mal auch in der luft. etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. achtung bilderflut:

























(alles in KA am edelberg)


----------



## Gp1 (6. Juni 2014)

Sehr nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (15. Juni 2014)

Demletzt in der Rheinebene, im Hintergrund die Ausläufer des Nordschwarzwaldes.


----------



## AlexMC (15. Juni 2014)

Dann auch mal was aus der Flachebene:


----------



## trail_desire (15. Juni 2014)

Wir waren am WE bei der Teufelsmühle. War richtig schön. Bis auf den Umstand, daß wir einen Sigma 2209 Bikecomputer verloren haben, irgendwo zwischen Hahnenfalzhütte, Teufelsmühle und BM runter.
Falls ihn jemand gefunden hat, würden wir uns freuen....


----------



## .Konafahrer. (18. Juni 2014)

Auf ein spontanes Treffen mit Mr. & Mrs FATBEAR und einem spontanen gemeinsamen Mittagessen folgte eine ebenso spontane, auf Tiefenmeter angelegte Tour an den Mummelsee:





Der Mummelsee. Neuerdings ganz wunderbar mit Kinderwagen und sogar Rollstuhl umrundbar. 





Anfahrt auf den Hornisgrindeturm













Traumhafte Aussicht ins Rheintal









Danach auf der Hornisgrinde rumgeturnt













SWR-Sendeturm





Noch ein kurzer Blick vom Aussichtstürmchen...





Und ab geht's...





Zwischendurch ein paar pfalzige Trails 





Bühlerhöhe - dahinter unsere Hausberge Battert und Merkur





Sehr unterhaltsam war es entlang des Grobbachs zum Geroldsauer Wasserfall

















Lichtentaler Allee in Baden-Baden





Als ich dann wieder "zuhause" war hatte der Eismann leider schon Feierabend 





Happy Trails!


----------



## shield (19. Juni 2014)

schöne doku!

wieviel km hattest du dann in den beinen?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (19. Juni 2014)

shield schrieb:


> wieviel km hattest du dann in den beinen?


Nur knapp 40.


----------



## AlexMC (20. Juni 2014)

Feiertag genutzt, vom Fremersberg zur Burg Windeck über die Hügel:


----------



## AlexMC (22. Juni 2014)

Und Samstag dann nochmal nach Nordost:






Waldtreppe






Stadttreppe


----------



## shield (22. Juni 2014)

schön!


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juni 2014)

Angelstein



Größeltal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (2. Juli 2014)

Feierabendrunde in Wiba.


----------



## ghost_4x (2. Juli 2014)

ist das der neue drop im gopro freeride? war leider schon länger nicht dort..


----------



## shield (2. Juli 2014)

dachte dass man dort nur mit bikepark karte fahren darf?!


----------



## matou (3. Juli 2014)

ghost_4x schrieb:


> ist das der neue drop im gopro freeride? war leider schon länger nicht dort..


Sorry, keine Ahnung, ob der neu ist. Ich bin selbst seit Jahren nicht auf einem der FRs gewesen.



shield schrieb:


> dachte dass man dort nur mit bikepark karte fahren darf?!


Ja, das ist richtig.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (3. Juli 2014)

Rund um BAD unterwegs: Merkur - Yburg - Fremersberg - Batschari

Da das Epic am Dienstag in den Trails etwas geschwächelt hat (zwei Durchschläge nach kleinen, schnellen Sprüngen), nahm ich mir für heute eine artgerechtere Routenwahl vor. Also ab auf die Autobahn ...





Aber so ganz ohne Trail kann ich halt doch nicht ...





Erstes Etappenziel war der Merkur ...





Die weiteren Tagesziele im Visier ...





Am Wildgehege (die zwei Sprünge zum Schluss über die Steine habe ich dieses mal ausgelassen) 
und dieser Kapelle vorbei Richtung Yburg ...





Wasserspeicher zum Ersten ... Posen fürs Album ...





Yburg ...





Ob mir das allein zum nä. Ziel reichen würde?





Die zuhause vergessenen Müsliriegel habe ich damit ersetzt ... sehr lecker!





Frisch gestärkt bin ich die Steige und die schnellen Flowtrails Richtung Golfplatz runter und am Petersee vorbei ...





Der Trail hoch zum Fremersberg ...









Weil ich heute die Beine leer fahren wollte, bin ich wieder runter zum Golfplatz und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch in Richtung Batschari Hütte ...





...





Wasserspeicher zum Zweiten ... Als Wegmarke für den Eingang zum "Dschungeltrail" wie wir ihn nennen ...





BAD mit Blick auf den Merkur ...





Eigentlich fahre ich an dieser Kirche links vorbei wieder Richtung Heimat ...





Aber bereits nach 200m hat mir mein rechter Oberschenkel mit Krampf gedroht. Und da ich nicht wieder mitten auf der Straße 5min vor meinem Bike Knien mochte, habe ich mich für die nächst flachere Route über Balg entschieden. Darum waren's am Ende auch nur 1.370Hm auf 51,6km ...

Happy Trails!


----------



## AlexMC (3. Juli 2014)

Oh, ein Deja vu :


----------



## franticz (4. Juli 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder mit deinem Specialized


----------



## .Konafahrer. (4. Juli 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Oh, ein Deja vu :


Ja, an dich und dieses Foto musste ich auch denken. 



franticz schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder mit deinem Specialized


Danke.  Das Bike gehört mir nicht. Es ist ein Testbike vom Radhaus Kastner in Kuppenheim. 




An sich ein schönes Teil...


----------



## trail_desire (4. Juli 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> An sich ein schönes Teil...



Ja, schon....aber doch ein Robin Hood Hosen Bike......auf den tollen Trails um Baden Baden kannst du auch gut Baggy, Protektoren und mehr Federweg gebrauchen..... Dann hast 2 Durchschläge nur noch auf dem Quittungsblock......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Juli 2014)

Gestern im Nord-SchwaWa...









...und vor der letzten Abfahrt noch etwas fürs leibliche Wohl tun.


----------



## franticz (6. Juli 2014)

geil


----------



## steffenhummel (6. Juli 2014)

War letzte Woche bei euch im Revier zum fotografieren. Das Ergebnis wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Entstanden an der Schwarzenbachtalsperre.


----------



## matou (6. Juli 2014)

Sehr geil! Kannst du sagen was du für eine Kamera benutzt hast?
...meine würde bei ISO 5000 und 30sek nur verrauschten Brei liefern.


----------



## steffenhummel (6. Juli 2014)

Ja natürlich kann ich dir das sagen, ist eine Canon 6d und bei diesem Bild mit einem Walimex 14mm bei Blende 2.8. In der Großansicht rauscht es sehr deutlich, für eine Webversion funktioniert es jedoch noch sehr gut.


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2014)

Schwabentor
heut war die Mautstelle nicht besetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (7. Juli 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Ja natürlich kann ich dir das sagen, ist eine Canon 6d und bei diesem Bild mit einem Walimex 14mm bei Blende 2.8. In der Großansicht rauscht es sehr deutlich, für eine Webversion funktioniert es jedoch noch sehr gut.



Danke! Muss ich mal ausprobieren, wenn ich eine neue Kamera habe.


----------



## franticz (8. Juli 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Schwabentor
> heut war die Mautstelle nicht besetzt



ich hoffe du bist danach wieder nach baden ;P


----------



## Mausoline (8. Juli 2014)

Jawoll über Schwaben nach Baden


----------



## orangerauch (11. Juli 2014)

ei, wie lustig kanns zugehen im schwarzen wald…


----------



## overkill_KA (13. Juli 2014)

matou schrieb:


> Gestern im Nord-SchwaWa...



Wo ist denn das Bild aufgenommen? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## matou (13. Juli 2014)

psst...das ist doch geiheeeim!


----------



## matou (13. Juli 2014)

Gestern mal nur Zuschauer gewesen...IXS Cup Bad Wildbad Seeding Run.


----------



## steffenhummel (15. Juli 2014)

Das letzte Bild finde ich sehr gelungen 

Weil euch das erste Bild scheinbar gut gefallen hat, schieb ich mal noch eins nach.


----------



## orangerauch (15. Juli 2014)

steffenhummel schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild finde ich sehr gelungen
> 
> Weil euch das erste Bild scheinbar gut gefallen hat, schieb ich mal noch eins nach.


sach mal, sah man den milkyway auch mit bloßem Auge?


----------



## steffenhummel (15. Juli 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> sach mal, sah man den milkyway auch mit bloßem Auge?


Ja es war Neumond und die Milchstraße konnte ich so deutlich wie noch nie mit bloßem Auge erkennen, ein beeindruckendes Erlebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (16. Juli 2014)

*Mein liebes Trail-Tagebuch...*

...getreu trail_desires Signatur "*....wollt ihr da runterfahren?....ja klar, laufen kann man das nicht!*" dachte ich mir, dass sich die Absturzgefahr auf zwei Rädern schon irgendwie relativieren würde... nur welcher der zwei Wege ist gemeint?





*Links rum* geht es ganz chillig, flowig los...





Bis zum Baum ist's kein Problem...





Nicht der Rede wert...





Grip, Grip hurra...





...





Der Schicksalstrail, auf dem ich meine Unschuld und das Honzo sein Leben verlor...





Verführt zum Heizen weil man von oben die Absätze nicht sieht...





was mit 'nem Fully auch weniger ein Problem darstellt...





Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Stufen...





Hier bewegte Bilder vom letzten Jahr auf 'ner Enduro (Den ruppigen Teil musste ich wg. Verwacklung rausschneiden. Ist bei hohem Tempo wirklich derb.)


*Rechts rum* ist die Geschichte schnell erzählt: Spitzkehren aller Art...





Von einfach bis technisch ...





Hals und Beinbruch!


----------



## shield (16. Juli 2014)

du bekommst jetzt sicherlich eine sammelmail mit "wo ist der gps track zu finden?"


----------



## franticz (17. Juli 2014)

sau geil


----------



## AlexMC (17. Juli 2014)

die Trails - sehr vielversprechend...
aber die Bilder vom Schienbein und Honzo sind mal böse - ungewollter 2m Drop ins Flat?


----------



## trail_desire (17. Juli 2014)

@Konafahrer

Das mit dem Sturz hättest gar nicht zugeben brauchen. Hättest du gesagt der Köter vom Jäger wars.....
.....jeder hätte dir geglaubt .....bei den Wunden


----------



## EmHaTe (17. Juli 2014)

Respekt ! Das meiste was hier gefahren wird, könnte ich nichtmal heil runterlaufen..

Motiviert durch den Thread und um das Niveau wieder etwas zu senken, habe ich mal alle meine Tour-Fotos zusammengesucht.

Ich bitte um Nachsicht, aber ich fahre erst seit vorletztem Jahr meine mini MTB-Touren in die Umgebung, wenn es Zeit/Familie/Motivation zulassen..

Anfänglich noch mit meinem No-Name Hardtail;

*Eichbergturm bei Emmendingen












Hochburg bei Emmendingen











Kastelburg in Waldkirch










*
Schneereste im Juli.. WTF..






*Kriegerehrenmal in Nimburg









*
Auch nach kleinen Touren ist die Regeneration sehr wichtig !








*Wieder Eichbergturm/EM



*
Emmendingen vom Eichbergturm.




Spitze..




Versuch mit Selbstauslöser, leider unscharf..






Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. Juli 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Hals und Beinbruch!



Am Ende die Treppen runter und Recht?! Dort gibt es hausgebrauter?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (17. Juli 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> die Trails - sehr vielversprechend...
> aber die Bilder vom Schienbein und Honzo sind mal böse - ungewollter 2m Drop ins Flat?


Überhöhte Geschwindigkeit. Blöde Idee, mit dem HT an 'ner Enduro dran bleiben zu wollen.



trail_desire schrieb:


> @Konafahrer
> 
> Das mit dem Sturz hättest gar nicht zugeben brauchen. Hättest du gesagt der Köter vom Jäger wars.....
> .....jeder hätte dir geglaubt .....bei den Wunden


In den Everglades hat mich so ein Krokofant angefallen. Habe mir zur Vergeltung aus dessen Haut Stiefel machen lassen.



Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Am Ende die Treppen runter und Rechts?! Dort gibt es hausgebrautes?


Du meist das Christophbräu, ja.


----------



## shield (19. Juli 2014)

bin gestern von bad herrenalb>bernstein>teufelsmühle>schweizer kopf>sommerberg>bad wildbad>neuenbürg unterwegs gewesen.

nur zu empfehlen! 60 km/1700hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (19. Juli 2014)

*Forbach - Toter Mann - 3,8km Singletrail - Hohlohturm - 1,5km Singletrail - Teufelsmühle - Hardcoretrail*

Aufgrund Zeitmangels erstmalige Inanspruchnahme des Murgtal-Shuttles...





Ebenfalls aus Zeitmangel der Verzicht auf den Felsenweg: 






Also 's Daal nuff zum Doda Ma...





...von welchem wir etwas enttäuscht waren...





Nein, ich meine nicht meinen Sportskameraden!

Ich meine den Platz an sich - kein Ausblick - gar nichts ...





AAABER ab da dafür 3,8km richtig geiler Singletrail am Stück ...  











Zwischenziel Hohlohturm





Links unsere Hausberge und Rechts weiter zur Teufelsmühle





Ab Langmartskopf gibt's dann nochmal 1,5km Trails vom Feinsten!













Freundliche Leihgabe vom Radhaus Kastner in Kuppenheim:









shield war Gestern auch da (Tolle Fotocollage übrigens!  Danke)





Kann mal jemand bitte diesen verflixten Baum fällen!





*Wir hatten bis hierher so viel Spaß wie nie! Das war, den Singletrails geschuldet, unsere geilste Tour bisher. *

Dann sind wir dort links den Trail runter und der erste Teil war auch wirklich noch in Ordnung...





ABER alles was nach diesem Einstieg kam...





... ist Hardcore! Singletrailporno für Könner sozusagen.  
*Ihr habt sie doch nicht alle!* 
Denjenigen unter euch, die dort so richtig auf ihre Kosten kommen, zolle ich hiermit meinen aufrichtigen *RESPEKT!* 

*Happy Trails!*


----------



## trail_desire (19. Juli 2014)

Habt ihr auch den Porno Teil 2 gemacht.....*Einstieg in´s Teufelsloch*.....der Titel hört sich ja schon nach Porno an.....


----------



## .Konafahrer. (19. Juli 2014)

In Ermangelung geeigneter (Verletzungs-) Verhütungsmittel, wie du sie an Armen und Beinen trägst, natürlich nicht! :-D


----------



## h4wk (19. Juli 2014)

Zwar nicht aus dem Schwarzwald, aber leider sehr passend für den Schwarzwald...


----------



## orangerauch (19. Juli 2014)

na immerhin keine 2-meter regel.
Oder fühlt ihr euch im Val Venosta wie im Schwarzwald? 
dann mal rauf über die Baumgrenze! Das wird schon… (T3)


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Juli 2014)

@kona:
Tja, Besame Mucho...
Falls hier die Karlsruhe und Bad Herrenalber vom Toten Mann Trail sprechen, hat dies nichts mit dieser Hütte zu tun.
Also nicht verwechseln.
An sonsten tolle Tour und toller Bericht.

@trail-Desire: Du Wahninniger Du. Der ist ja noch heftiger...

Bleibt heile
Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch den Porno Teil 2 gemacht.....*Einstieg in´s Teufelsloch*.....der



Haben die nachdem das Bild entstanden ist den Einstieg planiert? Als wir dort waren, hätte man da oben (bis auf die Breite) einen Kinderwagen runterschieben können 
Nichts desto trotz ein hübscher Trail (10m unterhalb des Einstiegs war er Gott sei Dank nicht mehr planiert), auch Teil 1


----------



## matou (20. Juli 2014)

Der Einstieg zum großen Loch wird fast regelmäßig planiert bzw aufgeschüttet.
Bei dem Gefälle und den Wanderscharen die dort hoch kommen wirds eben sehr schnell ausgetreten...Regen und Schneeschmelze tun ihr übriges.


----------



## iTom (26. Juli 2014)

Seid Ihr mal wieder den Besame gefahren in letzer Zeit, René?


----------



## matou (26. Juli 2014)

Nein, den hab ich grad etwas über.


----------



## shield (26. Juli 2014)

Wenn der besame der Trail von der teufelsmühle runter ist, dann bin ich den erst gefahren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juli 2014)

iTom schrieb:


> Seid Ihr mal wieder den Besame gefahren in letzer Zeit, René?


Ich war vor nem Monat ca. wieder mal dort. Was willst Du wissen, Tom?


----------



## iTom (27. Juli 2014)

Damit der Fred nicht nur mit Text übersäht wird, hier noch ein passendes Bildchen dazu:



Dirk,
ich wollte nur mal so den Allgemeinzustand vom gesamten Besame in Erfahrung bringen, da ich irgendwann in den nächsten 5-6 wochen dort vorbeischauen möchte. Vielleicht trifft man sich dort auch mit dem einen oder anderen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juli 2014)

iTom schrieb:


> Dirk,
> ich wollte nur mal so den Allgemeinzustand vom gesamten Besame in Erfahrung bringen, da ich irgendwann in den nächsten 5-6 wochen dort vorbeischauen möchte. Vielleicht trifft man sich dort auch mit dem einen oder anderen



Meld Dich, ich würde mitfahren wenn ich es einrichten kann.


----------



## trail_desire (28. Juli 2014)

Also ich war da am 15.6. das erste mal.  War genial, fast alles fahrbar, auch wenn ich an einigen Stellen mehrere Anläufe gebraucht hab
Im unteren Bereich beim großen Loch aber ziemlich  geröllig.


----------



## Jan89 (29. Juli 2014)

Mal 2 Bilder eins ist in der Nähe das andere eher nicht ;-) 





Trail bei Hornberg





Vinschgau Tibettrail top Urlaub kann ich jedem nur Empfehlen dort Biken zu gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (9. August 2014)

out of blackwood:
@h4wk: du bist doch den Tibettrail kürzlich gefahren. Wie schätzt du ihn ein? 
landschaflich wohl top, und traimäßig?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. August 2014)

Plus Minus 2 Meter (inklusive Chickenway neben den Stufen) Auf dem Foto sieht der Trail so wenig breit wie wenig steil aus. Eine Optische Täuschung sozusagen. 





Mit 92er Schrittlänge vermessene 2 Meter:





WOW, das ist aber mal 'n politisch korrekter "Trail" 





An dieser Stelle hätte ich euch gerne die Engelskanzel gezeigt ... is aber ned erlaubt dort hoch und über die Spitzkehren wieder runter zu fahren. Und gesetzestreu wie ich nunmal bin ... 

Brauche ich heute ein Gipfelerlebnis oder fahre ich lieber ein wenig Zickzack...?





Wäre man wie nicht nicht in BaWü unterwegs, dann könnte man doch glatt vom rechten Weg abkommen...





Nur um sich sodann mit einem Bad Wildbad-Gedächtnis-Baum konfrontiert zu sehen:





Bis ins Mark eingeschüchtert nehme ich fortan die Waldautobahn - auf der ich mich doch glatt zwei mal verfahre.   Wo waren die Sackgassenschilder?!  Und noch viel wichtiger: sind das noch regelkonforme 2 Meter?





Sei es wie es ist! Wo ein Wille da auch ein Single Trail - oder war es der Pommesgeruch vom Wolpertinger der mich zurück auf den richtigen Pfad führte? Merkwürdigerweise wurde auf einem Trail ein wirklich nur klitzekleiner Baumstamm entfernt über den man dem Vernehmen nach bisher hätte super drüber springen können. Was ich natürlich nur aus Erzählungen von Wanderern weiß!





Durch die Wolfsschlucht fahren ist auch nicht erlaubt. Weil ich aber noch unbedingt ein Foto haben wollte habe ich das Bike zur Lukashütte hoch geschoben - ich schwörs!





Und mal ehrlich: Den Snakebitetrail mit diesen popeligen Minisprüngen und die schnellen Flowtrails Richtung Waldseebad hätten doch eh niemanden interessiert... nicht mal die Wanderer die ich nicht getroffen habe - keinen einzigen!

Happy Waldautobahn!


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2014)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 
Vor Jahren, Mittelweg irgendwo, auf ca. 20km ein Wanderer, Samstags, im Sommer..........


----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. August 2014)

2 Meter, 2 Rehe, 2 Biker, 1 Dutzend Wanderer, 0 Feindkontakte

Rampensau - Das Satori mit Minion DHR II, nicht ich! 





Merke: Wenn du an der Hinterachse mehr Grip als Kraft in den Beinen hast, fährst du den richtigen Reifen! 

Von oben angefahren sind's 2 Meter.  





Total flach und langweilig - ich bin doch glatt zwei mal runter... 





Also wenn das keine 2 Meter sind...





Über den Dächern von Baden-Baden





Auch hier ein Bad Wildbad-Gedächtnis-Baum:





Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass einige von euch den einfach gebunnyhopt hätten... 

Von Wanderern empfohlen:





Danach bin ich noch meinen Schicksalstrail gefahren. Und mit ein wenig Abstand betrachtet wundert es mich, dass es mich dort noch nicht früher vom Hobel gezogen hat, so wie ich da als runter gebrettert bin. 

Heute hatte ich so viel Kontakt mit Wanderern wie noch nie zuvor. Ich habe immer gegrüßt und mich stets artig für's Platzmachen bedankt. Einmal wurde mir sogar viel Glück gewünscht.  Mit einer älteren Dame hatte ich eine nette Unterhaltung am neuen Schloss und mit einem älteren Ehepaar auf dem Battert. Und endlich habe ich auch mal zwei Biker auf Singletrails getroffen! 

Mein Fazit: Politik hat im Wald nichts zu suchen! 
Und damit ist das 2-Meter Thema für mich dann auch durch.


----------



## klettermax81 (14. August 2014)

@konafahrer : wenn du von oben an die Lukashütte kommst, fährst du die letzten Stufen? nehme mir jedes mal vor die zu fahren und mache mir kurz davor  immer in die Hosen!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. August 2014)

Du meinst diese Stufen?





Nein, die fahre ich schon aufgrund der von oben sehr bedrohlich wirkenden Falllinie nicht.


----------



## Stricherjunge (14. August 2014)

Die sehen nur fies aus, fahren sich aber easy, finde ich.


----------



## klettermax81 (15. August 2014)

ja genau die meinte ich, fahre jedes mal drauf zu, und steige dann vorher doch ab :-(
man wird älter!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (17. August 2014)

So still hier. Alle in der Pfalz? 


Der dieser Tage Specialized fahrende Konafahrer trifft zufällig zwei Konafahrer*:

Seid ihr gut drauf?*





Anders als die Bikes vermuten ließen, stellten sich die zwei als Singletrail-Novizen vor. Getreu dem Motto "Dein Bike kann das! " habe ich mich als Guide angeboten und wir sind erst mal einen schönen Flowtrail runter "geballert". Einige Hm später das fast schon obligatorische Päuschen am...





Da M.J. meinte, es gäbe hier in der Gegend keine coolen Trails, wollte ich ihn in seiner Ansicht bestärken und habe ihm den total flachen und langweiligen Trail gezeigt. Woraufhin sein Schatzi mich temporär nicht mehr lieb hatte.. 





Paar Meter weiter unten war aber alles wieder gut... 





Zur Motivation habe ich den beiden eine tolle Aussicht von der Sophienruhe aus versprochen.





Und was einmal funktioniert... 





...





Tataaa:





Snakebitetrail





In den schnellen Flowtrails hat's Mel ganz schön laufen lassen. 





Merkt euch die Gesichter, denn ich denke wir werden die beiden künftig öfters in den Singletrails sehen. 





Es war mir ein Vergnügen euch kennen gelernt zu haben. 

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## melleschatzi (17. August 2014)

Vielen dank für die schöne Tour! Sind für jeden Höhenmeter reichlich entlohnt worden!


----------



## klettermax81 (18. August 2014)

Wie immer eine geniale Bildergeschichte von dir!
Stell mir gerade die Frage, wenn die zwei noch nie Trails gefahren sind, wo kommen dann die Knieschoner her?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (18. August 2014)

Die zwei waren (im Urlaub) schon auch auf Trails unterwegs. Nur halt noch nicht hier in der Gegend.

Aber das kann Mel selbst besser erklären, wenn sie möchte.


----------



## melleschatzi (18. August 2014)

Stimmt, ganz neu ist uns das Trail fahren nicht. Nur die Trails im Wald von Kuppenheim/ Gaggenau waren uns noch nicht bekannt. Da sind wir bis jetzt nur auf den Waldautobahnen unterwegs gewesen. :-(


----------



## h4wk (18. August 2014)

Mein neues Radel beim Intensivtest. Leider bin ich aber nicht der Fahrer in dem Fall...


----------



## orangerauch (18. August 2014)

so muss es sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (19. August 2014)

DIe geschichten von kona fahrer sind einfach immer gut D:


----------



## .Konafahrer. (26. August 2014)

*Sonntags rund um Baden-Baden...*

Einer spontanen Einladung zum Brunch bei der trail_desire_family folgte ein Trail-Exkurs rund ums Städle...





Jung, ledig, ... sucht Gleichgesinnte zum ...: 




(musste ich seiner Schwester versprechen )

Zum Warmmachen erst mal einfache Stufen





Auf der anderen Seite der Stadt wieder hoch





und höher





Warum grinst McGyver so selbstzufrieden?





Ahhhh... ein, einer Gleichgewichtsstörung geschuldeter, gebrochener Bremshebel 




"Das hält bis mein neues Propain kommt" 

Über den Dächern von Baden-Baden





Was gibt's da zu sehen?





Wanderer: _Da geht's nicht weiter._
trail_desire: _Doch, doch, des geht scho_










Auf keiner Karte verzeichnet aber endgeil!





Dann rüber zur Lukashütte...





Nach einer Schleife durch die Wolfsschlucht sind wir zur ...




Fahren kann er - aber das mit dem Essen über wir nochmal!  





Danach bin ich Richtung Heimat und die anderen nach BAD zurück. Den Fotos nach zu urteilen, die ich hier nicht veröffentlichen kann, müssen sie noch mächtig Spaß gehabt haben. 

Radweg?









Danke für den schönen Sonntag!


----------



## shield (26. August 2014)

die arbeit die du da immer reinsteckst alle bilder hochzuladen einzubetten und noch eine geschichte dazu zu schreiben - hut ab!
du verdienst einen eigenen thread mit dem titel ".Konafahrer.'s Trail Tagebuch"


----------



## trail_desire (27. August 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Danke für den schönen Sonntag!



Wir danken dir auch.
Es hat uns auch viel Spaß gemacht mit dir zu biken. Du, dein Bike, deine Kamera und deine gute Laune dürfen gerne wieder mit uns auf Tour gehen.....freuen uns schon
Und spätestens als "spezialisierter konafahrer" spürst du die Stufen bei der Lukashütte auch nicht mehr


----------



## .Konafahrer. (28. August 2014)

Liebes Tagebuch,

der shield aus der IBC meint, ich solle ein separates Tagebuch führen. Ich aber glaube das lohnt sich nicht, weil sich meine Hometrails ja nicht verändern. Höchstens die Perspektive darauf. Wie auch immer ich das meinen mag...

Auf jeden Fall war ich heute regelrecht entsetzt, als ich sah, wie ein ehemaliger Singletrail der 2-Meter-Regel angepasst wurde:



 

WTF?!    So sah das früher aus:




Wenigstens den oberen Teil haben sie naturbelassen:




Nach diesem Schock konzentrierte sich mein Blick wieder nach vorne. Nächstes Ziel auf 12 Uhr:





Um die IBC'ler nicht zu langweilen probierte ich einen neuen Singletrail aus:





Ich glaub ich steh im Wald und zwar wortwörtlich!  Ein Trail war nicht auszumachen. Nach Gefühl rollen lassen und mitten im Nirgendwo dann doch noch mal der Blick aufs Navi:





OK... also weiter nach Gefühl durch's Unterholz gerollt und irgendwann am Roten Rain angekommen:





Den Ibach entlang





Früher wäre ich abgestiegen und hätte gesetzeskonform geschoben. Heute aber habe ich mich in Zivilem Ungehorsam geübt und bin rotzfrech Durchgefahren!  

Bis zur Jahnhütte hoch (was für eine schei$$ Strecke!). Gunzenbach ist lang nicht so anstrengend.





Dann bin ich wieder den Weg gefahren, dessen Name ich nicht nennen darf, weil ich sonst wieder verpetzt werde ich würde geile Trails verraten.





Pahhh - es war nicht der Italienerweg! 

Zur Yburg hoch (linkes Foto) und runter





Der Blick zurück: Da in der Mitte, da war ich vorhin oben. Und bei den Felsen links im Bild werde ich nacher noch vorbei kommen, wenn ich die schnellen Flowtrails runter ballere...









Das Motto ist Programm:





Ein Weizenbier am Abgrund hat noch keinem geschadet.





Der Fremersberg ruft...





Rückblickend betrachtet links die Yburg und in der Mitte der Fremersberg









Déjà-vu I 





Egal, weiter zum Jungle-Trail





Liebes Eichhörnchen, du hättest ruhig noch stillhalten können bis ich die Kamera soweit hatte.

Ich mag Baden Baden nach wie vor





Déjà-vu II





Heute haben die Beine gehalten und es wäre sogar noch mehr drinn gewesen.

Leider hatte der Eismann schon wieder Feierabend als ich wieder zuhause in Kubbana war





Und die Moral von der Geschicht?

3 Gipfel + 3 Müsliriegel + 2 Liter Isozuckerwasser + 1 Weizen = 50,1km & 1.760Hm

SRAM schließe ich heute in mein Nachtgebet ein. Denn ohne deren erster Gang wäre dies heute für mich nicht möglich gewesen.

AMEN


----------



## shield (28. August 2014)

Wie immer - grandios


----------



## thirtythree (28. August 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Und die Moral von der Geschicht?
> 
> 3 Gipfel + 3 Müsliriegel + 2 Liter Isozuckerwasser + 1 Weizen = 50,1km & 1.760Hm


Hi Konafahrer, saugeile Bilder und eine super Strecke. Da habe ich jetzt schon Respekt vor unserer nächsten Ausfahrt! Freue mich trotzdem drauf...


----------



## matou (28. August 2014)

Heute zum Feierabend mal wieder auf dem Höchsten im Nordschwarzwald gewesen. Rumpelflow vom Feinsten. 
...diesmal allerdings nur Handyfotos.


----------



## shield (29. August 2014)

was is der höchste im nordschwarzwald?!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. August 2014)

Google 1. Hit auf deine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klettermax81 (29. August 2014)

als Hilfestellung 1163m hoch


----------



## Jan89 (29. August 2014)

Und ich dachte der Mount Klotz ist der Höchste Berg in der Region ;-)


----------



## matou (29. August 2014)

Nur in der Rheinebene. 
Den kann man mit Trainingsgepäck aber auch ein paar mal hochrennen.


----------



## Waldgeist (29. August 2014)

Tja, die Geographie... Im Unterricht gerade gefehlt, geschlafen oder krank?


----------



## matou (29. August 2014)

Tja, der Humor...ist dir unbekannt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. August 2014)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte der Mount Klotz ist der Höchste Berg in der Region ;-)





matou schrieb:


> Nur in der Rheinebene.
> Den kann man mit Trainingsgepäck aber auch ein paar mal hochrennen.



Quatsch. Der höchste Berg in der Rheinebene ist der Lauterberg. Mönsch. 

Und um das Geplänkel hier aufzulösen: 





Es war die Nachtigall, und nicht die Lerche.


----------



## Waldgeist (29. August 2014)

Der Wettersbacher Turm ist aber gewachsen... Ist der Sommerregen schuld?


----------



## BassT-73 (29. August 2014)

Heute auf dem Bismarktrail...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. August 2014)

Es ist gelinde gesagt zum Kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (29. August 2014)

um die fragestunde mal fortzuführen (und ein paar menschen hier zu ärgern  ) - was ist der bismarktrail?


----------



## BassT-73 (29. August 2014)

http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/Bismarcktrail


----------



## iTom (30. August 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Es ist gelinde gesagt zum Kotzen.


Bei uns hier am Kraichgaurand ist es ähnlich. Es sieht so aus, als ob es eine "länderspezifisch" verordnete Puzete gegeben hat. Mit ein wenig Geduld wurchern die Trails auch wieder rasch zu. 
Momentan hat es den Vorteil, dass man parallel fahren kann und dabei ein wenig quatschen Auch die breiteren Lenker bleiben jetzt weniger hängen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. August 2014)

Jetzt hat man mit der 2-Meter-Regel keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## orangerauch (31. August 2014)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> Heute auf dem Bismarktrail...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317863
> 
> ...



diese Bilder sollte man in der Tasche haben und jedem Motzer zum Thema 2-m-Regel vor die Nase halten - und sagen: warte ab, dieser Trail wird auch bald 5m breit sein.


----------



## trail_desire (31. August 2014)

Ich versteh nur nicht, warum die das so einfach dürfen.....? Und warum der Schwarzwaldverein, der den Weg einmal angelegt hat (glaube ich zumindest) hier tatenlos zusieht wie ein schöner Pfad zerstört wird.
Meine Meinung: Entweder die alten Herren Wegewarte haben keine Böcke mehr die Wege zu pflegen und zu nutzen.....dann ist es natürlich einfacher so.....wenn erst mal geschottert ist, brauchen die nix mehr tun.
Allerdings ist der Weg natürlich so nicht mehr attraktiv. Oder vielleicht doch? Vielleicht ist er so Rolatorgeeigneter.

Oder aber es floss mal wieder  Money.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (31. August 2014)

wenn du die SWV Karten anschaust findest du hunterte von km markierte Forstwegpisten.
Und oft werden trails von denen vergammeln gelassen und die gelben Rauten dann an die Piste genagelt. Dieser Verein scheint mir so altersschwach zu sein, dass ihm rollatorgerechte Pisten gerade recht kommen.


----------



## Waldgeist (31. August 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> wenn du die SWV Karten anschaust findest du hunterte von km markierte Forstwegpisten.
> Und oft werden trails von denen vergammeln gelassen und die gelben Rauten dann an die Piste genagelt. Dieser Verein scheint mir so altersschwach zu sein, dass ihm rollatorgerechte Pisten gerade recht kommen.



Dem muss ich widersprechen!
Der Schwarzwaldverein ist nicht für den Wegebau zuständig, das sind in der Regel die Forstbetriebe oder Gemeinden. Wenn der Schwarzwaldverein bzw. die jeweiligen Ortsgruppen nicht informiert werden, was leider auch vorkommt, kann auch nicht interveniert werden.

Aufgabe der Wegewarte ist überwiegend die Beschilderung der Wege anzulegen und zu pflegen. Auch hier ist die Zusammenarbeit mit der Forst und den Gemeinden erforderlich.
Dazu hier weitere Informationen: http://www.schwarzwaldverein.de/wege/wegenetz/index.html. Hier wird auch auf die Bedeutung und Sinn der Rauten eingegangen. Dazu auch das Positionspapier zum diesem Thema.

So wie es in diesem Fall aussieht hat die Forstverwaltung wohl diesen Weg angelegt um zukünftige Bestandpflege besser durchführen zu können.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (2. September 2014)

Tourbericht: Shuttle-Hohlohturm-Langmartskopf-Teufelsmühle-Langmartskopf-Hohlohturm-Toter Mann-Holohturm-Shuttle


----------



## trail_desire (3. September 2014)

Letzten Samstag waren wir auf einer "Bike and mushroom" Tour

Start in Bad-Herrenalb......nach 6 Km fingen die Zeitverzögerungen in Gestalt solcher formschönen, lecker duftenden Gewächse schon an....



 

Bei der Hahnenfalzhütte mussten die Muffins daran glauben, wir brauchten jede noch so kleine Tüte für die Pilze....



Oh, ein Northshore-Trail....



Wunderschön....

 
 Weiter über diesen Trail Richtung Toter Mann Hütte. Dauerte ca 4 mal so lange wie sonst.....teilweise mussten wir nichtmal vom Rad steigen um die Pilze  zu pflücken.....standen zum Teil auf dem Weg.... 



Dann zurück und zum Latschigfelsen....für einen Moment hab ich überlegt....und mich dann doch nicht getraut.....ist da schon mal einer runter?




 
Ok, wenigstes das.....




 Nach der Abfahrt dieses kitschige Bild.....erst dachten wir die sind aus Plastik....aber ne....die waren echt....3 astreine Parasolschnitzel für 3 hungrige Biker...
.

 

Und selbst auf der Wiese musste man schauen, daß man keine Pilze überfährt....


 


 
Zurück über Gausbach....


 

....dann durch das Murgtal vor....danach folgte ein langes nachhausetreten nach KA.....aber mit Vorfreude...


 
.....Vorfreude auf Pilze putzen?

 
Auch wenn es spät wurde und wir gerade so noch vor der Dunkelheit n kaach Hause kamen....die Tour hat sich gelohnt.
Einige Trail-KM, knapp1100 HM, 89 KM und jede Menge Steinpilze.....die haben wir uns verdient.


----------



## franticz (3. September 2014)

Ich glaub durch dieses Moor oder was das ist ^^ muss ich auch mal


----------



## shield (3. September 2014)

is dieses "moor" und der holz trail irgendwo bei der grünhütte?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (3. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> is dieses "moor" und der holz trail irgendwo bei der grünhütte?


Das Moor ist direkt beim Hohlohturm. WIKI-Link

Hier einfach links dran vorbei und weiter geradeaus...




...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (3. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> is dieses "moor" und der holz trail irgendwo bei der grünhütte?


 
Aber da gibt es was vergleichbares...


----------



## franticz (3. September 2014)

shield schrieb:


> is dieses "moor" und der holz trail irgendwo bei der grünhütte?


Tour hin?  :>


----------



## Mausoline (3. September 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> .......
> Hier einfach links dran vorbei und weiter geradeaus...
> 
> 
> ...



rechts dran vorbei geht auch 

oder einmal übern Turm, dann siehste auch wo de bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (3. September 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag waren wir auf einer "Bike and mushroom" Tour
> 
> Start in Bad-Herrenalb......
> Einige Trail-KM, knapp1100 HM, 89 KM und jede Menge Steinpilze.....die haben wir uns verdient.



Super ! Sehr schöner Bericht und Fotos , ich tangiere Teile der Tour auch manchmal (Hahnenfalzhütte ) .

Grüssle Rolf

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## orangerauch (3. September 2014)

Hallo Rolf,
Zeit für einen neuen unverpixelten Alias!


----------



## /dev/random (4. September 2014)

Heute Abend an der Teufelsmühle -- ein paar Verrückte fahren Fahrrad 





Die Fernsicht war auch schon besser, aber das Licht war schön.




Danach gab's keine Bilder mehr, ich war damit beschäftigt nicht vom Rad zu fallen...


----------



## trail_desire (4. September 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Heute Abend an der Teufelsmühle -- ein paar Verrückte fahren Fahrrad
> 
> Danach gab's keine Bilder mehr, ich war damit beschäftigt nicht vom Rad zu fallen...



Schade....aber ich bin sicher ihr hattet Spaß.....wie seid ihr gefahren? Zick-Zack ganz runter und wieder rauf und Teufelsloch im Anschluß, oder nur 1 mal?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. September 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Schade....aber ich bin sicher ihr hattet Spaß.....wie seid ihr gefahren? Zick-Zack ganz runter und wieder rauf und Teufelsloch im Anschluß, oder nur 1 mal?


Wegen dem schwindenden Licht nicht ganz runter, sondern gleich zum Teufelsloch.


----------



## matou (5. September 2014)

Bei mir gings leider gestern nicht...bessere Hälfte hatte Geburtstag. Dafür dann heute...gefühlt seit jahrhunderten mal wieder. 

Wer sind den die Biker gewesen, die wir dort getroffen haben?
Trek Remedy @amerryl ?
Rotes Dartmoor Hornet?


Danke auch an die Forstarbeiter, die den Blick nach Herrenalb freigelegt haben. Da lässt sich bei Gelegenheit bestimmt noch ein gutes Foto schießen. 





Das übliche Bild...




Minieidechse


----------



## Stricherjunge (5. September 2014)

Moin,
das mit dem Hornet war ich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. September 2014)

Ich finde, es wir von mal zu mal ausgefahrener. Wird Zeit dass wieder Schnee zwischen den Felsen liegt.


----------



## amerryl (5. September 2014)

Richtig vermutet, ich der mit dem Remedy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (7. September 2014)

Alles klar, war lange her das man zusammen gefahren ist...beim nächsten Mal fällts mir dann nicht erst auf dem Heimweg ein. 

@ Dirk...nach so langer Abstinenz find ichs gar nicht mehr so schlimm. Zumindest würde ich nicht "ausgefahren" sagen. Sieht eher so als als ob der starke Regen der letzten Zeit die meiste Arbeit geleistet hat. Auch auf dem Parallelweg zum Zick-Zack hats richtige Löcher und Rinnen reingespült...


----------



## AlexMC (8. September 2014)

Angeregt durch die Tour-Bilder neulich von trail_desire war ich dann auch mal dort unterwegs.

Start in Langenbrand, Blick ins Murgtal:






Lauschige Hütte unterwegs:






Uphill zog sich ein bißchen:






Hochmoor:






Den Northshore erwischte ich von der anderen Seite:






Hallo Turm!






Nochmal einige Höhenmeter weiter:






Der Weg zum Toten Mann:











Nix zum mitnehmen, aber hübsch:






Mal wieder so ein kitschiges Schwarzwaldpanorama:






Fast wie in der Pfalz:






Am Latschig, die Treppe sollte eigentlich fahrbar sein, aber probiert habe ich es auch nicht :






Wieder zurück ins Tal:






Der letzte Trail, auch wenn's hier noch harmlos aussieht, war eine fiese kleine Drecksau :






Unten noch testweise den kleinen Abhang vom Weg runtergefahren :






Das Murgtal wieder:


----------



## franticz (8. September 2014)

sieht nach ner schönen tour aus ^^ will auch^^


----------



## /dev/random (8. September 2014)

Dann fahr mit


----------



## franticz (8. September 2014)

hehe mein dämpfer ist gerade im service ^^ geht nicht ^^ sollte aber spätestens samstag back sein^^


----------



## Dimi82 (10. September 2014)

Hallo, bin noch relativ neu hier im Forum. Also ich lese schon seit einigen Monaten mit aber hatte noch nie was geschrieben.

Bin seit zwei Jahren jetzt glücklicher Kuppenheimer und seit einigen Wochen auch glücklicher Besitzer eines YT Noton 2.0 Pro 2014.

Jetzt wollte ich mal nach guten Singletrail Strecken in meiner Umgebung fragen. Bis jetzt fahren ich zu 90% nur die Waldautobahnen sei es beim Merkur oder sonst wo. Kenne eigentlich nur den Luiesenbrunnen und suche gerne mehr in diese Richtung.

Also für Tips wäre ich dankbar. Wenns geht dann bitte genau schildern da mir die ganzen Namen der Orte nicht so geläufig sind.

Danke, Gruß Dimitri.

Könnt mir auch gerne per PN schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dimi82 (10. September 2014)

Hallo, bin noch relativ neu hier im Forum. Also ich lese schon seit einigen Monaten mit aber hatte noch nie was geschrieben.

Bin seit zwei Jahren jetzt glücklicher Kuppenheimer und seit einigen Wochen auch glücklicher Besitzer eines YT Noton 2.0 Pro 2014.

Jetzt wollte ich mal nach guten Singletrail Strecken in meiner Umgebung fragen. Bis jetzt fahren ich zu 90% nur die Waldautobahnen sei es beim Merkur oder sonst wo. Kenne eigentlich nur den Luiesenbrunnen und suche gerne mehr in diese Richtung.

Also für Tips wäre ich dankbar. Wenns geht dann bitte genau schildern da mir die ganzen Namen der Orte nicht so geläufig sind.

Danke, Gruß Dimitri.

Könnt mir auch gerne per PN schreiben.


----------



## Dimi82 (11. September 2014)

Noch eine Frage hätte ich.

Weiß jemand von Euch ob die Merkusbahn unter der Woche auch mal Fahrräder mit hoch nimmt? ;-)


----------



## amerryl (11. September 2014)

ein kleines, ich denke mal relativ leichtes Bilderrätsel.
Wo war ich gestern zu einer kleinen Feierabend Runde? ;-)





wer es jetzt noch nicht weiß, diese netten Steinchen kennen doch best. einige.






immer noch nicht???
Na dann aber spätestens jetzt.


----------



## franticz (11. September 2014)

auf nem berg  was hab ich gewonnen?!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. September 2014)

Dimi82 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin noch relativ neu hier im Forum. Also ich lese schon seit einigen Monaten mit aber hatte noch nie was geschrieben.
> 
> Bin seit zwei Jahren jetzt glücklicher Kuppenheimer und seit einigen Wochen auch glücklicher Besitzer eines YT Noton 2.0 Pro 2014.
> 
> ...


Auf www.komoot.de sind  die Schwarz angezeigten Pfade meist Singletrails:


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. September 2014)

amerryl schrieb:


> ein kleines, ich denke mal relativ leichtes Bilderrätsel.
> Wo war ich gestern zu einer kleinen Feiarabend Runde? ;-)


1150? Gehe mit und erhöhe um 1cm Schnee:


----------



## amerryl (11. September 2014)

das will ich echt noch nicht sehen, kommt noch früh genug.


----------



## FATBEAR (11. September 2014)

Hornisgrinde


----------



## franticz (11. September 2014)

ich hab zu erst gesagt das es auf nem berg ist^^


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. September 2014)

franticz schrieb:


> ich hab zu erst gesagt das es auf nem berg ist^^


Wird Zeit, dass dein Dämpfer zurück und du aufs Fahrrad kommst. 
Ich meine nur um dem Threadtitel gerecht zu werden: *Bilder und Videos *

Mr. & Mrs FATBEAR am Ort des Geschehens:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (11. September 2014)

Der ist wieder da ^^ Jetzt wart ich auf einen der Bolzen zum befestigen^^ der war komplett verbogen^^


----------



## matou (11. September 2014)

franticz schrieb:


> auf nem berg  was hab ich gewonnen?!



Oh, danke Captain Obvious...ohne Dich wäre es mir auf ewig ein Rätsel geblieben!
Nicht schwätzen...Fahrrad fahren oder Bilder posten




amerryl schrieb:


> ...
> wer es jetzt noch nicht weiß, diese netten Steinchen kennen doch best. einige.
> 
> 
> ...




Schön da oben!




 

Auch ein schöner Steinhaufen.


----------



## orangerauch (11. September 2014)

rocky northwood!
einige mir völlig neue Eindrücke aus diesem "schwarzen" Wald.


----------



## AlexMC (16. September 2014)

Mußte ich doch noch einmal hin, diesmal in Begleitung  
Wobei viel bedenklicher war der Rentner, der uns dort auf seinem Pedelec entgegenkam  Irgendwie schob er aber mehr, wie daß er fuhr, und wirklich glücklich schaute er nicht aus 






Ein phallisches Symbol?






Lagen da einfach zwei Bikes zwischen den ganzen Pilzen:






Northblackwood in kitschig:


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2014)

und trotzdem immer wieder


----------



## AlexMC (17. September 2014)

Du hast weiter rechts gestanden


----------



## Mausoline (18. September 2014)

Ich bin extra auf die Sitzbank gestanden um Höhe zu gewinnen


----------



## Mausoline (20. September 2014)

Heut ne feine Trailtour gefahren und Kleineifelturm erklommen





 Winke in die Pfalz


----------



## /dev/random (20. September 2014)

Ich war heute abend auch mal wieder unterwegs. Von Herrenalb ging's zum Bernstein und über die Falkenfelsen wieder zurück.




Detailaufnahme Bernsteinfels

Das "Kitschpflichtprogramm" 






Blick in's Murgtal.

Während der Fahrt vom Bernstein Richtung Herrenalb wurd's dann auch langsam dunkel... 




Zum Abschluß ging's an der oberen Gruppe der Falkenfelsen vorbei.




Es war zwar eine kurze Runde mit eher wenig Trailanteil, aber Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. September 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ich war heute abend auch mal wieder unterwegs. Von Herrenalb ging's zum Bernstein und über die Falkenfelsen wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das die Stelle, wo man unten durch kriechen kann ?


----------



## /dev/random (21. September 2014)

Ja, weiter unten wird der Riss noch breiter. Alleine möchte ich das aber nicht unbedingt ausprobieren.


----------



## Route66 (21. September 2014)

Hi, 



Mausoline schrieb:


> Heut ne feine Trailtour gefahren und Kleineifelturm erklommen



der Büchenbronner Aussichtsturm ist immer wieder gut. Waren wir vor 14 Tagen auch mal wieder.... 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Mausoline (21. September 2014)

Ja der Turm ist immer wieder ne schöne Runde und hoffentlich hälts Wetter nächstens mal so, dass ich auch wieder ins Würmtal komm 




/dev/random schrieb:


> Ja, weiter unten wird der Riss noch breiter. Alleine möchte ich das aber nicht unbedingt ausprobieren.



Bin schon durch  war ziemlich eng aber allein wär ich da nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## vitaminc (24. September 2014)

@/dev/random 
Als Du oben am Bernstein angekommen bist, war da nicht zufällig gerade paar Kollegen mit Feuer und Zelt ?


----------



## /dev/random (24. September 2014)

Ja. Einer von der Truppe hat mich noch auf meine "Klingel" angesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (24. September 2014)

Dann müssen wir uns wahrscheinlich knapp verfehlt haben, mich hat die Truppe direkt zum Essen eingeladen, ich hatte es aber eilig und bin dann den Trail in Ri Hörden runtergeballert..  war jedenfalls ne grandiose warme Nacht mit toller Weitsicht.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (26. September 2014)

Gestern mit thirtythree auf den Eichelberg , dann Richtung Mahlberg, zischendurch den Kreuzweghüttentrail und vom Mahlbergturm aus hinten den geilen Trail runter... 

Hier der Abschließende Blick ins Murgtal:


----------



## .Konafahrer. (27. September 2014)

Tourbericht: Drei Gipfeltour 





Frage: wer von euch fährt im Beduinen-Trail diese Kurve?





Wir haben's ein paar mal ohne Erfolg probiert und hätten darum bei Gelegenheit gerne ein Coaching vor Ort.


----------



## trail_desire (27. September 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Frage: wer von euch fährt im Beduinen-Trail diese Kurve?
> 
> ...



Meinst du jetzt up oder down? Down bin ich das schon des öfteren...up müsst ich es mal probieren.
Coaching ist für dich fast kostenlos......kleine Tour in deinem Revier muss schon rausspringen.....


----------



## .Konafahrer. (28. September 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt up oder down? Down bin ich das schon des öfteren...up müsst ich es mal probieren.


Mein lieber Freund, versuchst du etwa dich über mich lustig zu machen?  
Oder habe ich bei unserer gemeinsamen Tour einen so erbärmlichen Eindruck hinterlassen? 

Natürlich UP/HOCH/BERGAUF! 



> Coaching ist für dich fast kostenlos......kleine Tour in deinem Revier muss schon rausspringen.....


Gebongt.  Ich hätte da auch schon eine Idee für eine "Procession"...


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2014)

Gestern hab ich´s nach langer Zeit endlich geschafft wieder mal dahin zu fahren




und hab dann alle 3 befahren 






Als Abschluß den Erzkopftrail mitgenommen  
10 sec. Selbstauslöser reichten leider nicht für ne lockerere Haltung 




aber schee wars trotzdem


----------



## aka (29. September 2014)

Im Nagoldtal tut der Forst etwas, um Pfade fuer MTBler zu legalisieren!
Vorher:






Jetzt:






Leider ziemlich genau die gleiche Stelle!


----------



## Route66 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die Forstsaison geht wieder los. Bei uns im Stromberg tut sich auch schon was.... 


@ Mausoline: Erzkopftrail ist immer wieder gut


----------



## EmHaTe (4. Oktober 2014)

Gestern die Gelegenheit für ein paar Höhenmeterchen und S1-Trails genutzt.

Der Einstieg..






..und der Höhepunkt.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (4. Oktober 2014)

@trail_desire Schade das mein (Frei-)Zeitfenster zum Biken heute begrenzt war, denn sehr gerne hätte ich wieder eine ausgedehnte Runde mit euch gedreht. 

















Wie du siehst, wollte ich mit der heutigen Routenwahl dem Zufall etwas auf die Sprünge helfen... hat aber nicht geklappt... wo wart ihr unterwegs?

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (5. Oktober 2014)

Flowtrail Stromberg super Trails kann ich jedem mal empfehlen dort zu fahren lohnt sich!


----------



## franticz (7. Oktober 2014)

*wartet auf mehr bilder* =D


----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. Oktober 2014)

So lange es keinen reinen Murgtal-Thread gibt...

Trailbuilder Tool?




Heute etwas Kraft- und Technik-Training am Eichelberg. Beginnend mit 19%





Ich schreib die Steigung nur dazu, weil die Fotos mal wieder total mädchenhaft aussehen. Aber einige von euch kennen den Trail ja bestens - bergab.  Erhöhe auf 20%





Aber irgendwann war für mich Ende Gelände:





Habe umgedreht und bin außenrum und dort hoch wo man sonst Richtung Mahlberg fährt:





Nicht der Rede wert:





Und dann das, worauf ihr stolperbikesüchtigen Trailjunkies alle steil geht:









Mitten auf der Ideallinie begegnete mir ein mit Stöcken bewaffneter Wanderer.  Also wieder ein Stück hoch tragen und noch ein Stück  ... und nochmal das Ganze ... 





Wer bis hierhin nicht auf seine Kosten kam, der kann sich an der Rampage für Arme versuchen:




Natürlich entschuldige ich mich an dieser Stelle postwendend bei allen die das fahren! 

Das gefährlichste an der heutigen Tour war übrigens der Heimweg:






[EDIT] 
Heute beim Putzen bemerkt:



Eichelberg rocks!
[/EDIT]


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2014)

*@.Konafahrer.*
Eichelberg rockt, deine Bilder auch !!!
An die Rampe kann ich mich grad nicht erinnern..


----------



## trail_desire (9. Oktober 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> *@.Konafahrer.*
> Eichelberg rockt, deine Bilder auch !!!
> An die Rampe kann ich mich grad nicht erinnern..



Auch meine Meinung.  Die Rampangne kenn ich auch nicht, die musst mir unbedingt zeigen


----------



## Stricherjunge (9. Oktober 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Auch meine Meinung.  Die Rampangne kenn ich auch nicht, die musst mir unbedingt zeigen



Die letzten paar Meter in den Steinbruch runter.

Respekt fürs Trail hochfahren!


----------



## shield (10. Oktober 2014)

Is das der "Pfad" ?
(Ja haut mich weil ich den Namen nenne)


----------



## vitaminc (10. Oktober 2014)

Nein, das ist nicht der Pfad.


----------



## trail_desire (10. Oktober 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> ......das gefährlichste an der heutigen Tour war übrigens der Heimweg:
> 
> .....besonders wenn deine Mitfahrer am Vorabend Zwiebelrostbraten und Weißbier hatten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (10. Oktober 2014)

lol


----------



## Waldgeist (10. Oktober 2014)

oder der Jahreszeit entsprechend Neuer Wein und Zwiebelkuhen. Der Effekt dürfte noch etwas besser sein. Zumindest was den Rückstoß angeht, wenn es denn den Berg hinauf gehen soll


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Oktober 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Auch meine Meinung.  Die Rampangne kenn ich auch nicht, die musst mir unbedingt zeigen


Ich biege meißt kurz vorm Eichelberg Richtung Mahlberg ab. Wo finde ich denn dort die rockigen TRails ?
Gerne per PN oder noch lieber natürlich Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Danke Euch
Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. Oktober 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> *@.Konafahrer.*
> Eichelberg rockt, deine Bilder auch !!!


 Der Mahlberg ist auch nicht schlecht:
Ideal die Kombi Eichelberg + Mahlberg + Bernstein...



trail_desire schrieb:


> Auch meine Meinung.  Die Rampangne kenn ich auch nicht, die musst mir unbedingt zeigen


Sobald das Process-Testbike in L da ist machen wir das. 

PS. Nie wieder Chickenway!


----------



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2014)

@LittleBoomer 
der einzig interessante Trail vom Eichelberg ist der obere Teil in Ri Bad Rotenfels runter. D.h. am Besten den Eichelberg hochkurbeln, den oberen interessanten Part mitnehmen, dann wieder hochkurbeln und auf der anderen Seite die Trails in Ri Mahlberg fahren. Dann Mahlberg hoch, dort den Cerro (siehe Treppen oben) runter, ich fahre meistens 1-2 Ebenen weiter die Trails runter, dann in Ri Bernstein, oben am Bernstein dann die flowigen Trails in Ri Hörden runter. Alternativ am Bernstein für alle die es fahren können, den kleinen zickzack Grenzweg runter.. ist halt kurz und wäre nur ne Option wenn man wieder zurück in Ri Mahlberg möchte, aber da mag es durchaus noch andere Alternativen geben.


----------



## trail_desire (12. Oktober 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Der Mahlberg ist auch nicht schlecht:
> Ideal die Kombi Eichelberg + Mahlberg + Bernstein...
> 
> 
> ...



Process brauch ich aber sicher in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. Oktober 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Process brauch ich aber sicher in M


*et voilà*

*

*

Das ist das Testbike in M.  Mir leider zu klein.  Aber's kommt ja noch eins in L.


----------



## Stricherjunge (12. Oktober 2014)

Zu welchen Konditionen gibts denn die Testbikes vom Kastner zum ausleiehen?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (13. Oktober 2014)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Zu welchen Konditionen gibts denn die Testbikes vom Kastner zum ausleiehen?


Habe nachgefragt: 

1Tag € 30,-

2 Tage € 50,-
Der Mietpreis wird auf den Kauf eines neuen Bikes gleicher Art (also keine Kinderbikes bei Leihe eines MTB) angerechnet.  

Die Bikes sind z.Zt. nicht versichert. D.h. die Leihe erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr (Diebstahl oder Beschädigung durch Sturz). Sie arbeiten daran, die Bikes künftig gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis "Vollkasko" versichern zu können...


----------



## Stricherjunge (13. Oktober 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Habe nachgefragt:
> 
> 1Tag € 30,-
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info! Wenn das mit der Vollkasko klappt ist nen Top Service vom Kastner.

Und noch ein bisschen on topic: Buddeln im Dirtpark


----------



## flo_aus_ka (14. Oktober 2014)

Eins von meiner Tour am vergangen Sonntag: Bad Herrenalb (Bahnhof) - Bernsteinfels - Bernbach - Marxzell - Ettlingen - KA

Einen kleinen Tourbericht gibt es für Interessierte in meinen noch recht neuen Blog 

http://flosmtbblog.blogspot.de/


----------



## AlexMC (14. Oktober 2014)

Vom Bernstein hättest Du den schönen langen Weg runter Richtung Hörden fahren können, dafür hätten bis auf das erste kurze Stück und eine Stelle mittendrin Deine Skills auch noch gereicht...


----------



## flo_aus_ka (14. Oktober 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Vom Bernstein hättest Du den schönen langen Weg runter Richtung Hörden fahren können, dafür hätten bis auf das erste kurze Stück und eine Stelle mittendrin Deine Skills auch noch gereicht...



Ich bin lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen, aber danke für den Tip


----------



## Fortis76 (14. Oktober 2014)

@Flo 
Wie ich in deinem Blog gelesen habe, fahren wir des öfteren die gleichen Pfade, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
Schöne Bilder machste ja, viel Spaß noch mit deinem neuen Bike, und viel Erfolg beim erreichen deines Zieles.


----------



## AlexMC (18. Oktober 2014)

Pilze, bergabfahrendes Jungvolk und Sonnendoppel


----------



## Rolf H. (26. Oktober 2014)

Abfahrt vom Riesenstein . Sehr "serpentinich"

Grüssle Rolf

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (29. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal mit Personal-Coach unterwegs gewesen.

Hat sich gelohnt: steil is geil und Spitzkehren nur eine Frage der Linie. 





Sorry, wenn's auf den Fotos wieder so mädchenhaft aussieht. 





Gruß an meine Herrenrunde: steil is geil! 





Und auch Spitzkehren mit Stufen verlieren ihren Schrecken, wenn man(n) den Rat bekommt, die "Schnelle Linie" zu fahren...





Danke Peter!


----------



## Rolf H. (2. November 2014)

Vor der Hahnenfalzhütte .

Grüssle Rolf


----------



## Route66 (2. November 2014)

Hartmut, alte Dropsau


----------



## Mausoline (3. November 2014)

Panorama und Genießertour   .....mal wieder......immer wieder


----------



## Saintsrest (9. November 2014)

Mal ein bisschen was vom Acherner "Feierabendberg"


----------



## shield (15. November 2014)

auf dem bernstein.


----------



## Fortis76 (15. November 2014)

Hammer Foto.


----------



## Chillout_KA (15. November 2014)

Klasse Bild @ Shield ! Da hat dann wohl alles gepasst


----------



## shield (15. November 2014)

Danke!
Oh ja da hat alles gepasst. Ich mag den bernstein einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirtythree (15. November 2014)

War heute mit .konafahrer. unterwegs. Über den Eichelberg zum Mahlberg, dort ein wenig spielen:


----------



## Saci (16. November 2014)

war gestern am Bernstein unterwegs  .. is einfach ne schöne runde dort runter


----------



## AlexMC (16. November 2014)

Am Nachmittag war schönstes Herbstwetter, das mußte genutzt werden.

So schön bin ich schon lange nicht mehr hochgefahren:






Ganz oben mit Kunstwerk:






Herbst:






Technikstelle  unter rostiger Kette:






Am Steinbruch:


----------



## shield (19. November 2014)

karlsruhe edelberg - schöne farben


----------



## Waldgeist (19. November 2014)

Das war aber nicht heute oder gestern. Da hab ich die Sonne nicht gesehen. Eher wohl am Sonntag.


----------



## shield (19. November 2014)

oh doch, das war heute. und die sonne war ganz schnell draussen.  und da war ich gerade auf dem ratt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (19. November 2014)

shield schrieb:


> karlsruhe edelberg - schöne farben


Wo ist denn der Edelberg?....ich kenn die Bezeichnung nicht.


----------



## /dev/random (19. November 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Edelberg?


Hier.

Von mir gibt's auch noch Bilder:




















Wer errät wo ich unterwegs war darf sich über einen virtuellen Keks freuen.


----------



## trail_desire (19. November 2014)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Hier.
> 
> Von mir gibt's auch noch Bilder:
> 
> ...


Aha....Edelberg sagte mir nichts, bei mir ist das nur der Wattkopf....
Steinerne Bank Richtung Teufelsmühle.....?


----------



## Waldgeist (20. November 2014)

Edelberg ist der Bergrücken zwischen Wildschweingehege und Funkturm. Der Wattkopf liegt über Ettlingen mit dem kleinen KVV-Funkturm.


----------



## shield (20. November 2014)

oder auch: edelberg ist dort wo die eisdiele runtergeht.

wattkopf ist überm bismarkturm.


----------



## AlexMC (21. November 2014)

Herbstimpressionen von meiner Hausrunde:


----------



## Mausoline (23. November 2014)

Bin heut mal ein Stück ins Ungewisse hineingelaufen hinterm Weithäusle   würd mich allein nicht trauen da weiter zu gehn oder zu fahrn


----------



## /dev/random (23. November 2014)

Das andere Ende des Weges sieht besser aus...


----------



## Mausoline (23. November 2014)

Das ist doch aber der Weiterweg zur Teufelsmühle oder


----------



## /dev/random (23. November 2014)

Zur Teufelsmühle geht's in der entgegengesetzten Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (23. November 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> hinterm Weithäusle



Nö, da geht's schon zur Teufelsmühle, letztendlich. Ist aber ein weiter, nasser und erstmal lange nicht fahrbarer Weg...


----------



## flo_aus_ka (24. November 2014)

Samstagmorgen schöne Runde gefahren, mit bestem Wettermix 

mehr zur Tour in meinem Blog


----------



## shield (24. November 2014)

heute morgen auf der teufelsmühle:


----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Nö, da geht's schon zur Teufelsmühle, letztendlich. Ist aber ein weiter, nasser und erstmal lange nicht fahrbarer Weg...



Klaro  
ich hatte in Post 351 aber darauf geantwortet 


/dev/random schrieb:


> Das andere Ende des Weges sieht besser aus...



sieht so aus als ob @/dev/random den langen Weg auch ausprobiert hat. Hast du?


----------



## AlexMC (26. November 2014)

Meine Antwort war auf Post 352 von dev/random, welches auf Dein Foto bezogen nicht ganz richtig war 

Ich bin hinterm Weithäusle vielleicht so 100m weit gekommen, dann das ganze als nicht spaßig klassifiziert und wieder zurück. 
"Das andere Ende des Weges" übern Langmartskopf zur "des Teufels Grabrede" sieht hingegen viel besser aus


----------



## /dev/random (26. November 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> sieht so aus als ob @/dev/random den langen Weg auch ausprobiert hat. Hast du?


Vom Weithäusle aus habe ich es noch nicht probiert. Ich bin ein Stück weit Richtung Lerchenstein gegangen, das verlinkte Bild habe ich dort in der Nähe aufgenommen. An der Lichtung hab ich dann kehrtgemacht, da ich zur Teufelsmühle wollte. Der weitere Weg sah etwas verfallen, aber noch gangbar, aus. Ich werd den Weg definitiv nochmal in Augenschein nehmen; zu Fuß hat man dort momentan aber wohl mehr "Spaß" als mit'm Rad. 

Der andere Abschnitt über Langmartskopf und Teufelsmühle ist ja bekannt.


----------



## backstein689 (26. November 2014)

Von der Hornisgrinde am Samstag:
 

und nochmal vom Bernstein am Sonntag:


----------



## Mausoline (27. November 2014)

Dann versuch ichs irgendwann auch mal von der anderen Seite 

@backstein689  Gleiches Motiv vom Westweg Richtung Weithäusle vom Sonntag


----------



## backstein689 (27. November 2014)

@Mausoline 


Merke: Wenn in Karlsruhe der Nebel besonders tief hängt, dann rauf auf die Berge!


Von der Hornisgrinde war es besonders beeindruckend, da man im Südwesten die gesamten Vogesen samt Großem Belchen, zwischendrin den Kaiserstuhl, im Süden den Feldberg und im Südosten sogar die Alpen am Horizont sehen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2014)

backstein689 schrieb:


> @Mausoline
> 
> 
> Merke: Wenn in Karlsruhe der Nebel besonders tief hängt, dann rauf auf die Berge!....



Danke  ich müßt allerdings erst nach Karlsruhe fahren um zu schaun wie tief der Nebel hängt 
Hornisgrinde und Gegend war ich leider auch schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## shield (28. November 2014)

lohnt sich denn die hornisgrinde in bezug auf trails?

ich war noch nie dort....


----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2014)

Na ja ein Teil vom Westweg ist nun im Nationalpark verschwunden und das ein oder andere Wegchen wohl auch 

Frage an @backstein689 wie siehts denn aufm Westweg da oben jetzt aus mit Bike-Verbot, also offiziell wegen Nationalpark 

Allerdings lohnt sich ne Tour da oben auf der Schwarzwaldhochstraße und Umgegend sowieso. Trailtipps bekommst du sicher von den Locals, guck mal den Fred nochmal durch


----------



## backstein689 (28. November 2014)

Also wenn man auf harte Trails steht, dann lohnt sich die Hornisgrinde defintiv.
Jetzt am Samstag war ich zu Fuß oben uns es war ziemlich viel los, darum ist die Hornisgrinde vor allem am Wochenende nicht zu empfehlen.

Vor ein paar Wochen sind wir aber von Forbach hoch zum Schurmseeblick, über einen Trail / Sumpf Mix zum Seibelseckle, um von dort aus den Westweg in umgekehrter Richtung zurück nach Forbach zu fahren:

Wenn man, wie wir, auf verwurzelte, steinige Anstiege steht, lohnt sich von hier einer der Wanderwege hoch zur Hornisgrinde zu nehmen. Einfach den blauen oder gelben Rauten/Schildern folgen. Sehr anspruchsvoll, aber zum größten Teil fahrbar.
Einfacher gehts über die Asphaltstraße ab dem Mummelsee.

Danach kommt eine sehr steinige, aber geniale Abfahrt auf dem Westweg entlang über den Ochsenstall nach Unterstmatt. Im Anschluss steht wieder ein fordernder Anstieg über Trails und Steinplatten auf den Hochkopf an mit ebenfalls netter Abfahrt(wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) zur Hundseck Talstation.
Ab hier lohnt es sich den Westweg wieder zu verlassen, um über Forstwege zur Hundseck Bergstation hochzukurbeln und anschließend den Wanderwegen nach Herrenwies eine flowige Abfahrt mitzunehmen.
Von Herrenwies sind wir anstatt dem Westweg auf die Badener Höhe zu folgen direkt zum Herrenwieser See gefahren, um dort wieder auf dem Westweg über spitzkehren, aber auch flowig und vor allem rasant nach Forbach abzufahren.

Die Badener Höhe haben wir ausgelassen, da 1. die Kräfte schwanden und 2. das oberste Stück des Westwegs von der Badener Höhe bis zum Herrenwieser weg sehr verblockt ist und uns bei vergangenen Touren im Übermut ein paar Stürze beschert hat.

Die Tour hat ca. 1800hm auf 50km und füllt aufgrund der anspruchsvollen Wege und des Ausblicks einen ganzen Tag 


Kleiner Tipp am Rande: der Wander Tourenplaner vom Touristenverband Bawü ist ein Traum: Er kennt alle Wege, spezifiziert genau, was Forstweg, Asphalt, Pfad etc. und lässt einen den gpx track exportieren.


Nachtrag:
Wir sind durchgehend auf ausgeschilderten Wanderwegen oder Forststraßen unterwegs gewesen. Meines Wissens gilt dort oben wie überall das normale Waldgesetz, sprich die 2-Meter-Regel (Keine Haftung für diese Angabe).
Darum am besten unter der Woche oder an Wochenenden ohne Sonnenschein  fahren und nicht erwischen lassen.
Unsere Begegnungen mit Wanderern waren aber wie immer sehr freundlich:
Die Leute waren sehr begeistert. Zitate:"Und das halten die Felgen aus? Sehr interessant!!" Oder von zwei alten Damen "Ha, wir lassen Sie vorbei, aber nur weil wir zuschauen möchten, wie Sie jetzt DA runterfahren" 

Gebaute Trails kenne ich in der Gegend nicht.


----------



## shield (28. November 2014)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Also wenn man auf harte Trails steht, dann lohnt sich die Hornisgrinde defintiv.
> Jetzt am Samstag war ich zu Fuß oben uns es war ziemlich viel los, darum ist die Hornisgrinde vor allem am Wochenende nicht zu empfehlen.
> 
> Vor ein paar Wochen sind wir aber von Forbach hoch zum Schurmseeblick, über einen Trail / Sumpf Mix zum Seibelseckle, um von dort aus den Westweg in umgekehrter Richtung zurück nach Forbach zu fahren:
> ...




Kann man dich mieten?
Ich bin sprachlos über deinen Beitrag. 
Top!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (29. November 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Du meinst diese Stufen?
> 
> Nein, die fahre ich schon aufgrund der von oben sehr bedrohlich wirkenden Falllinie nicht.


Ein Vorbild und drei Monate später:


Hoch motiviert haben wir's danach noch ganz schön krachen lassen.
Kennt ihr das, so eine Mischung aus Adrenalin und Glücksgefühl?! 

[email protected] trail_desire
Aus der Hütte raus funktioniert auch mit dem 29er nicht: Das Kettenblatt sitzt auf. Mit 'nem Wheelie Drop gings vielleicht... wer sich also berufen fühlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (30. November 2014)

heute zum ersten mal am Mahlbergturm gewesen.
schöne Ecke!


----------



## aufgehts (30. November 2014)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Also wenn man auf harte Trails steht, dann lohnt sich die Hornisgrinde defintiv.
> .



war vor einiger zeit mit 2 locals dort, und kann das nur bestätigen.
es gibt da allerdings noch eine andere ,,treppe,,wie auf dem video.
die ist mal wiklich heftig.....
kann allerdings leider keine bilder bieten.


----------



## trail_desire (30. November 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Ein Vorbild und drei Monate später:
> 
> 
> Hoch motiviert haben wir's danach noch ganz schön krachen lassen.
> ...


Wow....die letzte Stufe im Sprung.....das aus der Hütte raus müssen wir doch noch angehen.....müssen nur paar Steine in der Hütte vor den Balken legen....


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Dezember 2014)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Wow....die letzte Stufe im Sprung.....das aus der Hütte raus müssen wir doch noch angehen.....müssen nur paar Steine in der Hütte vor den Balken legen....


Auf die Aktion freu ich mich jetzt schon! 




Wo bleibt der Schnee? Matsch alleine macht nicht glücklich im Winter.


----------



## AlexMC (19. Dezember 2014)

Angeregt durch gewisse Treppenvideos eines gewissen Konafahrers  und erstaunt über eine stundenlange Regenpause war ich heute um Ebersteinburg herum unterwegs.

In der Schlucht der Wölfe:






Hütte:






Die Treppe war ja sehr schön, nur an der anschließenden Spitzkehre nach rechts habe ich mir die Zähne ausgebissen:






Schon wieder so 'ne Treppe:






Aussicht:






Bonus:
















An der Burg nach kleiner Treppenpassage:











Aussichtspunkt:






Realsatire:






Schöne Felsen:






Und etwas wurzeliges:


----------



## shield (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß wo iCh mal hin muss


----------



## franticz (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich war da schon paar mal wandern, wollt da auch mal mitm Rad hin^^


----------



## Saci (22. Dezember 2014)

Ohaaa, da muss ich au mal rumradeln!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Angeregt durch gewisse Treppenvideos eines gewissen Konafahrers  und erstaunt über eine stundenlange Regenpause war ich heute um Ebersteinburg herum unterwegs.
> 
> In der Schlucht der Wölfe:
> 
> ...



Spurensuche bei Frühlingswetter...






























Genderwahn oder nur politisch korrekt?




Abstecher








Hab zum Schluss zwei junge DH'ler da an den Treppen spielen sehen ...

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2014)

Habe den Thread hier  durch Zufall entdeckt......sehr, sehr schöne Beiträge. 

Ich werde am Freitag oder Samstag wahrscheinlich eine kurze Runde an der Teufelsmühle drehen, sind auf Familienbesuch in Burbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (23. Dezember 2014)

@Konafahrer: sauber, fast (mein Plakat sah etwas anders aus ) alles gefunden, naja war ja nicht so schwer, ich war ja sozusagen auf Deinen Spuren 
Die Treppe vom letzten Video habe ich vorgestern bei einer Tour mit meinem Junior eher zufällig mitgenommen, ist schon etwas holprig zu fahren mit schöner Absturzoption nach links
Ich habe heute unsere Nachbarn auf der anderen Rheinseite besucht, war auch spaßig.


----------



## thirtythree (23. Dezember 2014)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Spurensuche bei Frühlingswetter...
> 
> 
> Frohe Ostern!



Feine Tour, Danke für die Bilder! Freue mich schon auf unsere Jahresabschlusstour...


----------



## matou (24. Dezember 2014)

Warum im Schwarzwald bleiben, wenn selbst in den Alpen fast alles schneefrei ist!?
Ein paar Karlsruher & mehr auf "Abwegen"...4. Advent...Kaiserwetter!


----------



## shield (24. Dezember 2014)

@matou

sehr geil - sag mal: fährst du öfters einfach so mal in die alpen für einen tag?hast du mal tipps für einen tagesausflug?!


----------



## *Souly* (24. Dezember 2014)

shield schrieb:


> @matou
> 
> sehr geil - sag mal: fährst du öfters einfach so mal in die alpen für einen tag?hast du mal tipps für einen tagesausflug?!



Das würde mich aber auch mal interessieren.

Grüße


----------



## matou (24. Dezember 2014)

Jein, wir sind 3 Tage dort gewesen. Für einen Tag wärs mir tatsächlich zu stressig...
Aber diesmal war ich (bzw wir) eher Gast...das ist die Geburtstagsfeier eines Freundes gewesen und ich bin nur hinterher gelaufen/gefahren ohne selbst zu planen.


----------



## trail_desire (31. Dezember 2014)




----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Dezember 2014)

Nach der heutigen Saison-Abschlusstour


----------



## matou (1. Januar 2015)

Mal etwas ohne Rad....Nebelflucht an Neujahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (2. Januar 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Mal etwas ohne Rad....Nebelflucht an Neujahr.


Danke für dieses Wallpaper.


----------



## matou (2. Januar 2015)

Danke! 

Schön war auch der Wahnsinns Weitblick...die Alpen sind sogar recht deutlich zu sehen gewesen.


----------



## orangerauch (2. Januar 2015)

wenns auch ohne Rad erlaubt ist, dann auch hier was von mir:
Am 31.12.2014 15:20 auf dem Schwarzwälder Belchen.

Blick nach Süden:
Die Alpen sind nicht zu sehen, auch wenn diese an diesem Tag wolkenfrei waren.



Blick nach Westen Richtung Blauen:
Der Rand des Lichtkegels vor den Vogesen.


----------



## schraubenkopf (4. Januar 2015)

Ich habe vor dem Jahreswechsel den tollen Schnee genutzt und mein neues Fully ausgeführt; auch wenn es noch nicht ganz fertig ist.
Die Spikereifen (Winter) machen richtig Spaß, außer auf Schneematsch.








 





Die Tour ging von Loffenau zur Illertkapelle und zurück.


----------



## AlexMC (5. Januar 2015)

Zwar auch radlos, aber noch aus den Tagen als unten im Tal Schnee war, die Yburg übrigens:


----------



## arise (5. Januar 2015)

Hey Alex....wie schauts denn rund ums Brigittenschloss aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (5. Januar 2015)

War ich bisher noch nicht, muss ich gestehen, dafür aber heute Winterbiken u.a. am Kaltenbronn oben, die planierten Loipen-Forstwege lassen sich grandios fahren und schneller als mit den Skiern ist man auch. Allerdings ist alles andere nur prima schiebbar


----------



## arise (5. Januar 2015)

schade...da würden mich mal die bauarbeiten interessieren des örtlichen vereins....
bike vs ski....das sollte man mal testen


----------



## AlexMC (6. Januar 2015)

Noch ein paar Bildchen von gestern.

Radständer:






Serpentinenspaß:






anderer Hang:






unten angekommen:






Ortswechsel, wollte noch richtig im Schnee fahren:
















Hat mir ein netter Langläufer zwei Bildchen gemacht :











Stimmungsbild:






Wurde langsam dunkel:






Sonnenuntergang an bekannter Stelle:


----------



## matou (6. Januar 2015)

Schick! Die ersten Bilder sind aus Wildbad?


----------



## AlexMC (6. Januar 2015)

Hihi, am Gedächtnisbaum (einer von vieren glaube ich) erkannt ?


----------



## schraubenkopf (6. Januar 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Hat mir ein netter Langläufer zwei Bildchen gemacht :


Hi,

wo genau ist diese Loipe? Kommt man da gut hin (speziell mit der Bahn)?

Wie ist denn grundsätzlich das Klima zwischen Langläufern und Radlern? Vor allem da Langläufer bergauf und im Flachen doch recht viel Platz in der Breite brauchen.


----------



## matou (6. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich am Serpentinen-Bild. 
Allerdings war der Stein am Gedächtnisbaum auch schonmal ein Kicker...sollte man im Frühjahr mal wieder ändern.


----------



## AlexMC (6. Januar 2015)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo genau ist diese Loipe? Kommt man da gut hin (speziell mit der Bahn)?
> 
> Wie ist denn grundsätzlich das Klima zwischen Langläufern und Radlern? Vor allem da Langläufer bergauf und im Flachen doch recht viel Platz in der Breite brauchen.



Oben am Kaltenbronn, mit dem Auto erreichbar. 
Gab soweit keine Probleme, ich war ja der einzige mit einem Rad oben, wenn man Rücksicht nimmt (nicht die Loipenspuren zerstören, Platz machen etc), gibt es normalerweise auch keine Probleme. 
Es war ja immerhin eine gekennzeichnete MTB-Strecke


----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Januar 2015)

Am 31.12. zwischen Grötzingen und Weingarten


----------



## .Konafahrer. (6. Januar 2015)

GA 0-Bock am Rhein...

Ortsausgang Plittersdorf:





Rheinfähre Plittersdorf in Betrieb:





Lonesome Konafahrer:





Schloss Rastatt:






PS. Die Sonne hat nicht wirklich gewärmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (6. Januar 2015)

Im Winter kann man irgendwie super stimmunsvolle Bilder machen 

Ich schieb noch eins nach, zugefrorene Auen von heute:


----------



## AlexMC (18. Januar 2015)

Heute am Fremersberg:


----------



## shield (20. Januar 2015)

am fuß vom wattkopf






oben auf dem wattkopf


----------



## Waldgeist (20. Januar 2015)

ja heute konnte man schön die Schneegrenze beobachten (aus meinem Fenster). Was so wenige Meter ausmachen.


----------



## Fortis76 (22. Januar 2015)

So heute auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Trotz nicht ganz so tollen Wetter hat es sau Spaß gemacht.
Und ja wir sind hier in einem MTB-Forum, aber mein Renner hat mal die tolle Aussicht verdient .


----------



## AlexMC (22. Januar 2015)

Liegt ja gut Schnee da oben.
Und dann bist Du damit den BM runtergefahren ?


----------



## Fortis76 (23. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube da wäre ich keine 2 Meter weit gekommen .
Die Abfahrt über die Straße war schon Nervenkitzel genug, da es doch die eine oder andere glatte Stelle gab.
Aber ansonsten war die Straße frei. Ins Gaistal hoch, Richtung Zieflensberg gab es mehr Schnee auf der Straße, war trotzdem gut zu fahren.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (24. Januar 2015)

Wg. einer Drückjagt gab's heut nur eine Richtung...













Gut dass das 111 noch nicht fertig ist. 
Sanfter Abgang im Trail der euch so gut gefällt:





Das Bäumchen stand genau an der richtigen Stelle. 





Hier habe ich heut mal die schnelle, direkte Linie genommen. Links im Bild am umgeknickten Baum vorbei:





Weiter unten hab ich's krachen lassen und mir dann noch in einer zu schnell gefahrenen Kurve eine leichte Schienbeinprellung geholt. Der HD Trailstar kann auf dem Stereo einfach nichts!


----------



## shield (24. Januar 2015)

sehr schön - aber wann wird es die MTB gemeinde endlich lernen. der HD ist einfach sch***se sobald es nur einen funken nass ist.

muss auch mal wieder eichelberg fahren gehen - oder wie heisst das da oben nochmal?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikandy (25. Januar 2015)

Kaltenbronn


----------



## .Konafahrer. (28. Januar 2015)

shield schrieb:


> sehr schön - aber wann wird es die MTB gemeinde endlich lernen. der HD ist einfach sch***se sobald es nur einen funken nass ist.


Die Konsequenz:



Bei Nässe auch sehr gut: die BCCs von Conti.

Auf der Hinterachse der normale HR II






> muss auch mal wieder eichelberg fahren gehen - oder wie heisst das da oben nochmal?!


Ja genau.

Fichtental


----------



## maluca (29. Januar 2015)

Hab das Thema erst gestern entdeckt
Bilder von der Neujahrstour


----------



## windeckbiker (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,hab heute das klasse Wetter ausgenutzt und ne kleine Tour rund um Bühlertal gemacht


----------



## Fortis76 (31. Januar 2015)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche meinem Renner mal ne schöne Aussicht gönnen wollte, stand mein Liebling ganz beleidigt in der Ecke im Keller.
Um wieder für gute Laune zu sorgen, bin ich dann gestern los und von KA über Ettlingen nach Bad Herrenalb. Es hatte schon leicht begonnen zu schneien von daher ear ich froh mit dem dick bereiften unterwegs zu sein.
Von Bad Herrenalb dann im Wald zu Käppele hoch, da lag dann schon gut Schnee.





Vom Käppele gings dann über die Straße (Mautstraße) zur Teufelsmühle. Inzwischen schneite es richtig ordentlich.
Oben angekommen lag auch richtig tief Schnee.
Es war zwar sehr kalt aber das Rad blieb einfach so stehen.

















Der Heimweg war sehr ungemütlich. Schnee, Schneeregen und sehr kalt und nass.

Schön war es trotzdem und mein Liebling war auch wieder zufrieden.


----------



## shield (1. Februar 2015)

ich eröffne den shitstorm für "was für ein langweiliges video" 
gestern das tolle "Tauwetter" genutzt und bisschen gefilmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (1. Februar 2015)

shield schrieb:


> ich eröffne den shitstorm für "was für ein langweiliges video"
> gestern das tolle "Tauwetter" genutzt und bisschen gefilmt


Mir gefällt das Video! 

Ich finde es klasse, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht und mir dadurch einen lebendigen Eindruck der Ausfahrt verschafft. Dankeschön!  

-

Wir wollten gestern zum Mahlberg...

Spoiler:


----------



## EmHaTe (1. Februar 2015)

shield schrieb:


> ich eröffne den shitstorm für "was für ein langweiliges video"
> gestern das tolle "Tauwetter" genutzt und bisschen gefilmt



Ausgezeichnetes Video !
Ich hätte mich schon bei der Anfahrt auf der Straße hingepackt..(naja, fast)


----------



## klettermax81 (1. Februar 2015)

Video findeich auch sehr gut! Da kann jemand Radl fahren!


----------



## Mausoline (2. Februar 2015)

Wer kennt die Stelle?
Allerdings eher vom Skifahren


----------



## .Konafahrer. (7. Februar 2015)

frozen sunshine tour

Ziegelwasen (Gruß an das Pärchen das sich im Auto vergnügte)





Ochsenstall





Sophienruhe





...





Wolfsschlucht





...





...





...





...





Lukashütte





Fazit: kalt aber schön! 

Danke Jungs!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wer kennt die Stelle?
> Allerdings eher vom Skifahren


Enzklösterle "alte Abfahrt"


----------



## AlexMC (7. Februar 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> frozen sunshine tour



Hält man die beiden Spezis an der Flaschenhalterfarbe auseinander? 

Goile Bilder, ich habe heute das gleiche bei den Nachbarn am Haardtrand betrieben...


----------



## maluca (8. Februar 2015)

Hi
Heute ein Besuch bei unseren Schnitzeln und als Abschluß lecker Schoki: "Dunkle Karibik".
Alles rund um Oberkirch.


----------



## Alter Ossi (8. Februar 2015)

Ein Traum!


----------



## Mausoline (17. Februar 2015)

...mal wieder Zeit für Bildle aus der Heimat.
Gestern optimal erwischt  herrliche Schneeschuhtour über den Wolken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Februar 2015)

wunderschön. Bin zum Langlaufen z.Z. öfter mal am Kaltenbronn. Nächsten Samstag wieder !!
Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## Saci (18. Februar 2015)

Herrlich schön über der ganzen Suppe da unten im Tal


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2015)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> wunderschön. Bin zum Langlaufen z.Z. öfter mal am Kaltenbronn. Nächsten Samstag wieder !!
> Grüße
> LittleBoomer



ACHTUNG!!!



....und plötzlich war die Loipe weg  ab 16 Uhr nur noch Skating möglich 

die entgegenkommenden Klassiker standen plötzlich ziemlich doof da


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Februar 2015)

gemein


----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. Februar 2015)

Fette Test-Gelegenheit für alle Murgtäler

Mein Erstes Mal auf einem...





Der Kastner in Kuppenheim hat bis einschließlich KW 10 dieses fette Testbike da:


Leider hatte ich gestern nur Zeit für eine kleine Test-Runde:





Die Traktion mit 0,6 bar ist famos und das Teil macht Laune ohne Ende! 





Kann den Hype um die Fatties nun nachvollziehen. More to come...


----------



## trail_desire (20. Februar 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Fette Test-Gelegenheit für alle Murgtäler
> 
> Leider hatte ich gestern nur Zeit für eine kleine Test-Runde:



Boha..... ohne Helm und den Wheelie rückwärts.....bist du mutig


----------



## windeckbiker (20. Februar 2015)

Geniales Wetter heutemorgen genutzt und kleine Tour zur Badener Höhe gemacht


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!!
> ...und plötzlich war die Loipe weg  ab 16 Uhr nur noch Skating möglich
> die entgegenkommenden Klassiker standen plötzlich ziemlich doof da



uiuiui, danke für die Warnung...


----------



## weisser_rausch (21. Februar 2015)

wenn ich die Bilder sehe-vielleicht sollte ich auch mal mit dem Radl in den Schnee-sieht ja schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (21. Februar 2015)

Recht unspektakulär, mein neues Bike am Wildschweingehege auf dem Wattkopf. War die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Hobel 

Wie es war könnt ihr hier nachlesen


----------



## shield (22. Februar 2015)

@flo_aus_ka 
was ist denn der grund für dein neues bike und warum gerade von rose? hast du doch vor nach einem jahr auf gröberes?


----------



## flo_aus_ka (22. Februar 2015)

Mit dem Hardtail konnte ich nicht so fahren wie ich fahren wollte, daher der Umstieg.

Und Rose weil mein Bruder seit Jahren ein Rose fährt und der Preie war auch unschlagbar


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2015)

windeckbiker schrieb:


> ...... Geniales Wetter heutemorgen genutzt und kleine Tour zur Badener Höhe gemacht .........



Badener Höh ist das im Nationalpark drin?


----------



## /dev/random (22. Februar 2015)

Ja.


----------



## matou (22. Februar 2015)

ok...dann aber scheinbar nur der uninteressante Teil der Badener Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Februar 2015)

Ihr macht Witze? Hier, wo jeder zu Recht auf die zwei Meter Regel scheisst kümmert sich jemand über diesen aufgezwungen "Nationalpark"?


----------



## matou (23. Februar 2015)

nein...zumal nur ein (mir bekannter) interessanter Trail im Nationalpark liegt ists eh irrelevant.


----------



## Zackbum (23. Februar 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ihr macht Witze? Hier, wo jeder zu Recht auf die zwei Meter Regel scheisst kümmert sich jemand über diesen aufgezwungen "Nationalpark"?


Endlich bringt es einer mal auf den Punkt!


----------



## black soul (23. Februar 2015)

Zackbum schrieb:


> Endlich bringt es einer mal auf den Punkt!


genauso isses.
übrigens   geiler name


----------



## Mausoline (23. Februar 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Ja.



Erstmal danke für die Karte, alles was ich bisher gefunden hab, war Mist.



Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ihr macht Witze? Hier, wo jeder zu Recht auf die zwei Meter Regel scheisst kümmert sich jemand über diesen aufgezwungen "Nationalpark"?



...ich muss ja nicht unbedingt schnurstracks in die offenen Arme eines Rangers fahren  
Ich war jetzt schon lang nicht mehr in der Gegend und da interessierts mich einfach, wo ich denn ´offiziell´noch hindarf, nachdem ich bis dahin überall rumgekurvt bin, na ja also fast überall. Die Gegend ist ja nicht nur wegen der wenigen Trails sehens- und fahrenswert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Februar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... und da interessierts mich einfach, wo ich denn ´offiziell´noch hindarf, ...



Hier


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Februar 2015)

Das gibt eine "Gewinner"-Marke!


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hier



weiß ich doch 
und in ein paar Wochen bin ich ein  ganzes Wochenende dort


----------



## Zackbum (25. Februar 2015)

Feierabend... 




Hier in St. Georgen gibts es noch genug Schnee 


 Habe mich immer schon gefragt für was diese "Spuren" sind...jetzt weiß ich es 


 



Blick auf Schonach

Greez
Zackbum


----------



## .Konafahrer. (28. Februar 2015)

Spass auf der Gass... bzw. rund um BAD

Splash Shootout an der Kellersbildhütte

26er




29er




Fatbike




Stadtrand Baden-Baden





...





Posen am Wasserspeicher

26er




29er




Fatbike




...









Shootout Bodenfreiheit - Fatbike gewinnt, weil 26er aufsetzt





Felsenweg kann man sein Bike auch runter schieben - muss man aber nicht 
*
Gewählt zum Foto des Tages: *




Ende gut, alles gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (28. Februar 2015)

Zur Badener Höhe, die Wahl der Wege war einfach und noch nie war es so leicht, die 2m Regel zu befolgen 






Die Treppe war netterweise schneefrei 






Ganz weit oben kann man schon den Turm sehen:






Das ließ sich nur bedingt hochfahren, runter ging es dann später besser:






Hornisgrinde:






Friedrichsturm:






Am Turm:






Turmpanorama:











Turm-runter-Blick:






Auf gleichem Weg zurück, viel Auswahl an fahrbaren Wegen war nicht:











Wird langsam Zeit für Frühling...


----------



## shield (28. Februar 2015)

super berichte auf der seite - weite so jungs.
und ja: ich wünsch mir auch den frühling her!


----------



## flo_aus_ka (5. März 2015)

Heute ein wenig am Wattkopf spielen gewesen  und den passenden Blogeintrag gibts dazu auch


----------



## .Konafahrer. (6. März 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Heute ein wenig am Wattkopf spielen gewesen  (...)


Falls ihr an der Hedwigsquelle zwei Spaziergänger gesehen habt, schönen Gruß. 




PS @trail_desire
Das sind die 3 Lines die du meintest?



Ist ein krasser Spielplatz!  Freue mich auf die ersten Abfahrten demnächst.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (6. März 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Falls ihr an der Hedwigsquelle zwei Spaziergänger gesehen habt, schönen Gruß.



Wir haben gestern einige Leute getroffen, aber an Fussgänger an der Hedwigsquelle kann ich mich nicht erinnern


----------



## .Konafahrer. (6. März 2015)

OK, dann waren das zwei andere Rose-Bike Fahrer. 

Es waren realtiv viele Biker dort unterwegs, verglichen mit meinem alten Revier.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (6. März 2015)

Wir waren gestern 1x Rose und 1x Solid


----------



## trail_desire (6. März 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> PS @trail_desire
> Das sind die 3 Lines die du meintest?
> 
> 
> ...



....jepp, ich nehm immer den in der Mitte zum Abschluß.... sorry,  schlechtes Bild....


----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2015)

Aufm Schnee ists eindeutig schöner als aufm Matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (9. März 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von einer Erkundungstour rund um Untergrombach und Weingarten von Samstag  Wer mehr Fotos sehen will oder etwas zur Tour lesen möchte kann in meinem Blog gucken


----------



## trail_desire (9. März 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos von einer Erkundungstour rund um Untergrombach und Weingarten von Samstag  Wer mehr Fotos sehen will oder etwas zur Tour lesen möchte kann in meinem Blog gucken
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367518
> ...



Mensch, durch die Klamm kamen wir am Samstag auch......da haben wir uns vielleicht knapp verfehlt....


----------



## flo_aus_ka (9. März 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Mensch, durch die Klamm kamen wir am Samstag auch......da haben wir uns vielleicht knapp verfehlt....


Wir sind zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr dort gewesen


----------



## Joerg_1969 (9. März 2015)

Schade dass in der Ungeheuerklamm noch die Bäume liegen, das macht die Abfahrt etwas unentspannter.
Allerdings solltet ihr nicht unbedingt Bilder vom Biken im Naturschutzgebiet posten, das kommt nicht überall gut an.


----------



## ykcor (9. März 2015)

Mit der Kamera bepackt, haben wir gestern auch das gute Wetter genutzt.


----------



## iTom (9. März 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos von einer Erkundungstour rund um Untergrombach und Weingarten von Samstag  Wer mehr Fotos sehen will oder etwas zur Tour lesen möchte kann in meinem Blog gucken
> ...


Es ist außerdem nicht von Vorteil, wenn man zur aufgezeichneten Strecke noch seinen richtigen Namen angibt. Mit Bildern und Streckenaufzeichnung und 2m-Regel..., ich wäre da ein wenig vorsichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (10. März 2015)

Ich bin als Blogbetreiber so oder so verpflichtet ein Impressum zuführen, von daher Banane.


----------



## shield (11. März 2015)

Ich war auch am WE unterwegs und hab die ersten Frühlingstemperaturen genossen - Ratt Ep.02:


----------



## Thebike69 (11. März 2015)

Sehr Geil shield
Was war das für ne Band im Hintergrund???


----------



## Waldgeist (11. März 2015)

Aha, vor meiner Haustür...


----------



## trail_desire (11. März 2015)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Aha, vor meiner Haustür...


Hab ich auch gleich erkannt....


----------



## iTom (12. März 2015)

Sehr geile Bremsspur am Anfang. Sowas möchte ich auch mal können.


----------



## orangerauch (12. März 2015)

gefällt auch beim 2. mal anschaun/-hörn


----------



## black soul (13. März 2015)

iTom schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bremsspur am Anfang. Sowas möchte ich auch mal können.


so seh ich das nicht. ich denke das ist etwas daneben. hat mir den spass am video ein bisschen versaut.


----------



## franticz (13. März 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Sehr Geil shield
> Was war das für ne Band im Hintergrund???



Patrick Sweany - Them Shoes


----------



## /dev/random (13. März 2015)

@black soul Ich glaub der @iTom hat einfach nur die Ironie-Smilies vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (14. März 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> @black soul Ich glaub der @iTom hat einfach nur die Ironie-Smilies vergessen


----------



## matou (14. März 2015)

...gestern auf der Feierabendrunde etwas mit dem neuen UWW rumgespielt.


----------



## black soul (14. März 2015)

iTom schrieb:


>


ja ja, hab schon verstanden


----------



## Chillout_KA (15. März 2015)

Von heute...... Wetter hat die Aussicht leider ein wenig getrübt


----------



## w69 (15. März 2015)

So, heute wider aller Erfahrung aus den Vorjahren gedacht, der Schnee könne jetzt kein Problem mehr sein. Weit gefehlt:



 
Aus dem Eyachtal herauf ging es noch pirma, war fast alles weggetaut. Aber hier oben auf dem Langmartskopf dann durchgehend weicher, teils sulziger Schnee. Bin dann fast durchgehend zum Weithäusle höchstens gehikebiked 

Tja, Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht.


----------



## shield (15. März 2015)

heute in der pfalz (foto ohne vollbremsung)


----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2015)

w69 schrieb:


> So, heute wider aller Erfahrung aus den Vorjahren gedacht, der Schnee könne jetzt kein Problem mehr sein. Weit gefehlt:......
> ......Aus dem Eyachtal herauf ging es noch pirma, war fast alles weggetaut. Aber hier oben auf dem Langmartskopf dann durchgehend weicher, teils sulziger Schnee. Bin dann fast durchgehend zum Weithäusle höchstens gehikebiked
> 
> Tja, Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht.



 hättste mal auf meine Seite geguckt  
vom Freitag  ich habs nochmal getan


----------



## w69 (15. März 2015)

Da du ja geschrieben hattest, es sei dein letztes Mal, dachte ich, dass schon mehr Dreck rausschaut. Aber schön, dass du Spaß hattest...


----------



## Mausoline (16. März 2015)

So siehts heute am Skilift noch aus, unten ca. 870m ü.NN 
http://www.kaltenbronn.de/
und so heute noch aufm Dobel, ca. 700m ü.NN
http://www.dobel.de/gaeste/webcam/
Langmartskopf ca. 950m ü.NN 

Grünhütte wird auch noch nicht sauber sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (18. März 2015)

Auf Bad Teinacher Trails .


----------



## thirtythree (28. März 2015)

Heute gins es bei perfektem Wetter mit Tillapun über den Eichelberg zum Mahlberg. Erstes Ziel: Gipfel Eichelberg.



Auf dem Weg zum Mahlberg etwas abhängen...



...und später den Beduinen-Trail bergauf.



Zwischenstopp am Hildebrand Brunnen, um die Flaschen nachzufüllen.







oben angekommen:






Hinunter ging es den "Cerro Abajo", dann noch mal etwas hoch, um den Beduinen-Trail auch abwärts zu genießen.



Happy Trails!


----------



## franticz (28. März 2015)

thirtythree schrieb:


> Heute gins es bei perfektem Wetter mit Tillapun über den Eichelberg zum Mahlberg. Erstes Ziel: Gipfel Eichelberg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast gps? Per pm bitte


----------



## thirtythree (28. März 2015)

kommt...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. März 2015)

Kann ich die gpsies Daten von dem Track auch bitte bekommen 
Hört sich nach einer sehr schönen Runde an.
Wieviel Hm und km waren es?


----------



## vitaminc (29. März 2015)

Ich fahre die Runde recht ähnlich... Eichelberg (erster Trailabschnitt in Ri Bad-Rotenfels), dann wieder hoch Eichelberg, dann Trail runter in Ri Mahlberg, dann Mahlberg hoch über Chaisenweg (ist mir lieber als Beduinen-Trail aufwärts), da dann Cerro Abajo, ggf. noch den Wahlfahrtstrail runter, dann rüber zum Bernstein, und den Trail nach Hörden runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirtythree (29. März 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Runde recht ähnlich... Eichelberg (erster Trailabschnitt in Ri Bad-Rotenfels), dann wieder hoch Eichelberg, dann Trail runter in Ri Mahlberg, dann Mahlberg hoch über Chaisenweg (ist mir lieber als Beduinen-Trail aufwärts), da dann Cerro Abajo, ggf. noch den Wahlfahrtstrail runter, dann rüber zum Bernstein, und den Trail nach Hörden runter.



Auch eine sehr schöne Runde! Schönen Start in die Woche.


----------



## thirtythree (29. März 2015)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Kann ich die gpsies Daten von dem Track auch bitte bekommen
> Hört sich nach einer sehr schönen Runde an.
> Wieviel Hm und km waren es?



Hier die GPX Datei. rund 30 km, Höhenmeter laut Komoot ca. 660, laut Runtastic ca. 900. Ich denke die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.

Die Datei konnte ich nut als ".txt" hochladen. Bitte wieder in ".gpx" umbenennen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2015)

Gibt es von Sand aus einen besseren Weg nach Baden-Baden runter, wie von der Badener Höhe die blaue Raute?

Danke für Tipps.


----------



## black soul (5. April 2015)

b 500.............. nein scherz


----------



## tobi2036 (5. April 2015)

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobi2036 (6. April 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> b 500.............. nein scherz


----------



## maluca (6. April 2015)

Am Ostermorgen zum Geigerskopf

 

 

 

 

 

 termorgen bei Oberkirch


----------



## tobi2036 (6. April 2015)

maluca schrieb:


> Am Ostermorgen zum GeigerskopfAnhang anzeigen 375490 Anhang anzeigen 375491 Anhang anzeigen 375492 Anhang anzeigen 375493 Anhang anzeigen 375496 Anhang anzeigen 375498 termorgen bei Oberkirch








Ahhhhh de Gigerskopf. Auch mein Terrain (Abbewiehr). Hey, wo ist des aufm ersten Bild, der Waldweg?

Ich fahr jetzt erst mal noch gschwind auf da Moosturm, dass ich wenigstens etwas heut gemacht hab.


----------



## tobi2036 (6. April 2015)

So hab heut auch noch ne kleine Tour unternommen. 52km mit 1460hm.

Unterwegs aufgenommene Bilder:

Blick vom Moosturm auf die Moos





Moosturm von unten


 

Das Lothar-Denkmal


 

Hacker-Pschorr auf der Kornebene




Abschluss der Tour am Geigerskopf


----------



## maluca (6. April 2015)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ahhhhh de Gigerskopf. Auch mein Terrain (Abbewiehr). Hey, wo ist des aufm ersten Bild, der Waldweg?
> 
> Ich fahr jetzt erst mal noch gschwind auf da Moosturm, dass ich wenigstens etwas heut gemacht hab.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (7. April 2015)

Ah cool thx


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## /dev/random (10. April 2015)

Ein paar Impressionen von gestern.  




Es wird Frühling! 













Mit der Panoramafunktion am Smartphone kann man auch viel Spaß haben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2015)

Ich war am Mittwoch auch im Schwarzwald unterwegs – 121 km und 2099 hm.

Von daheim aus bin ich über KA – Ettlingen – Bad Herrenalb – Oberes Gaistal – Hahnenpfalzhütte – Hohenloh – Forbach – Rote Lache – Scherrhof – Baden-Baden – Zug – heim.

Wer weit fahren will, muss früh los.




Karlsruher Schloss vor dem Tagesanbruch




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1810718
Blau Raute nach Forbach




Auf dem Weg von Bermersbach zur Roten Lache




Ich hätte gerne ein paar mehr Bilder gemacht, allerdings ist mein Foto nach dem zweiten Bild ausgefallen, darum die Handybilder.

Auch wäre ich gerne auf die Hornisgrinde hoch gefahren, mit dem harten zerspurten Schnee ab ca. 800m hat das Radfahren keinen Spaß gemacht – darum nur die Rote Lache. Aber das Jahr ist noch jung.


----------



## iTom (10. April 2015)

Dirk, Du machst mir Angst. Was ist mit Dir los? Bist Du mim E-Bike unterwegs gewesen? 121km u. 2THm Wohl nicht richtig ausgelastet auf der Arbeit


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2015)

Es wollte ja keiner mit mir fahren am Mittwoch ...


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2015)

Gestern das Wetter anderweitig genutzt und die Felsklettersaison eröffnet


----------



## klettermax81 (12. April 2015)

Oh, sollte Villa Steig sein? Ein sehr schöner Platz am Battert.


----------



## Mausoline (13. April 2015)

Ja  Durlacher Wändle immer wieder gern


----------



## Waldgeist (14. April 2015)

vorhin eine kurze Tour zum Edelberg. Frühlingswald "Am Grenzweg"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. April 2015)

Irgendwo im Kreis RA Richtung Eichelberg...





Light my bicycle...





Erdbeertrail...





Wer weiß, wie ernüchternd der Eichelberggipfel ist, der wagt schon zwischendurch mal einen Blick zurück...





Oder zwei...





Um am Ende des Weges doch da zu hocken...





Und sich zu fragen... Stolperbiken gen Steinbruch oder Richtung Mahlberg...? Ich entscheide mich für den Mahlberg...  Den Kreuzweghütten-Trail mitzunehmen erwies sich als Glücksfall, denn den Trail unten links gleich wieder hoch entdeckte ich folgendes... 




Die Umplanung des Rückweges dauerte nur Millisekunden - was'n Spaß!  

Tagesziel...





Mahlbergturm





Obligatorisch der Cerro Abajo





Wallfahrtsweg runter hat es fiese Querrinnen - OBACHT!

Auf dem Rückweg mache ich einen Krankenbesuch bei thirtythree, der sich das Knie, wider Erwarten nicht beim Biken, ramponiert hat.





Alles wird gut!


----------



## shield (14. April 2015)

So gut!

edith ist nun auch daheim und hat das selbstauslöser-foto vom bernstein (in der nähe) hochgeladen:


----------



## matou (17. April 2015)

Wir haben uns letztes WE spontan mal wieder etwas weiter südlich von KA herumgetrieben...trotz regnerischem Wetter hatten wir eine Menge Spaß! 















Low-Speed-BBS Training.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. April 2015)

Mal wieder Karlsruhe Grad? Wirklich BBS-Training, denn am Stück geht da nicht wirklich was, oder?


----------



## matou (17. April 2015)

Jupp.
Ist allerdings wirklich Spielerei.


----------



## orangerauch (18. April 2015)

ist ja nix gscheids anders da in der geechnt…. 
+bestes Wetter für ohne Wanderer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (18. April 2015)

wer als erster errät wo das foto entstanden ist bekommt einen keks:


----------



## /dev/random (18. April 2015)

Ist das an der Kalmitstraße unterhalb vom Taubenkopf?


----------



## shield (18. April 2015)

ein keks geht an @/dev/random


----------



## sennator (19. April 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich war am Mittwoch auch im Schwarzwald unterwegs – 121 km und 2099 hm.
> 
> Von daheim aus bin ich über KA – Ettlingen – Bad Herrenalb – Oberes Gaistal – Hahnenpfalzhütte – Hohenloh – Forbach – Rote Lache – Scherrhof – Baden-Baden – Zug – heim.



Heftig, heftig! Glaub spätestens bei 1/3 der Strecke wär ich nur noch auf Eiweiß und Milchsäure unterwegs...


----------



## maluca (19. April 2015)

Mega Wetter heute.


----------



## franticz (20. April 2015)

shield schrieb:


> ein keks geht an @/dev/random



ich will auch kekse 

bissle das wetter an der alb genießen


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2015)

im superschönen Eyachtal





und hoch zum 3-Markstein


----------



## w69 (26. April 2015)

Guten Morgen aus dem Grösseltal


----------



## Matthais (26. April 2015)

Es wird Sommer!


----------



## m0h (26. April 2015)

Das Bild entstand über der Schwarzwaldhochstraße zwischen Hundseck und Unterstmatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleig123 (3. Mai 2015)

Alles klar. Sorry! gelöscht!


----------



## arise (3. Mai 2015)

Mal schauen wie lange es bei euch dauert bis sich der hisige bürgermeister sich bei euch meldet und darum bittet das vid ausm net zu mehmen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (3. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich wollten wir heute nur ein paar entspannte Hm am Wattkopf sammeln...





Einstieg...





Am Weißen Häusle dachten wir uns noch nichts...





Aber ab da kamen uns immer mehr vorbildlich eingesaute MTB'ler entgegen - Teilnehmer der Maibike

Irgendwann konnten wir uns der Verlockung nicht mehr entziehen und nahmen einige der schlammigen Trails bis ins "Ziel" mit...





Posen fürs Album:





Happy Trails!


----------



## trail_desire (3. Mai 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Irgendwann konnten wir uns der Verlockung nicht mehr entziehen und nahmen einige der schlammigen Trails bis ins "Ziel" mit...
> Happy Trails!



Na das hat  aber nicht richtig gereicht....man erkennt ja noch welches das weiße und welches das Aubergine ist.....ich war echt froh als ich Zuhause die Räder abgespritzt hab und gesehen hab, daß es auch wirklich unsere waren.....

Aber wieder schöne Bilder von euch


----------



## maluca (4. Mai 2015)

so muss das aussehen


----------



## BassT-73 (4. Mai 2015)

maluca schrieb:


> so muss das aussehen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 383768


 
aber bitte ohne Schutzblech


----------



## black soul (5. Mai 2015)

oder so


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. Mai 2015)

oder so


----------



## orangerauch (9. Mai 2015)

mal wieder ein Bild aus dem schwarzen Wald:
letzter Schnee heute 9.5. am Feldberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. Mai 2015)

Erster Rollout mit dem sehr empfehlenswerten Uebler X21 S





Noch ist sie gut drauf





Arme Sau 





Blick vom Merkur über Baden-Baden und das Rheintal









Ich hab aufgrund von Muskelkrämpfen schon mehrmals vor meinem Bike gekniet. Vielleicht sollte ich nächstes mal diese Stellung ausprobieren?





Einstieg in den Zickzackweg





An dieser Stelle denke ich noch "so wie sie's lernt, so kann sie's..." (Ist erst ihre 5. MTB-Tour)





Als ich sie kurze Zeit später hinter mir schreien höre, war ich mir dessen nicht mehr so sicher. Blöder Anfängerfehler, da (im Übermut?) mit "Vollgas" drüber zu wollen. Weiter oben sag ich noch... 





Wunden lecken an der Teufelskanzel





Da kann sie auch schon wieder Lächeln 





Alles wird gut!


----------



## shield (9. Mai 2015)

ich muss unbedingt den merkur als nächstes ziel anpeilen!


gar nicht so weit weg - wer erräts?


----------



## AlexMC (9. Mai 2015)

Hättest Du es nicht schon als Bildtitel hingeschrieben, so hätte man es auch an dem Krüppelbaum unten links erkennen können


----------



## shield (9. Mai 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Hättest Du es nicht schon als Bildtitel hingeschrieben, so hätte man es auch an dem Krüppelbaum unten links erkennen können


klar du hast recht, aber mal abgesehn dass jemand ins fotoalbum klickt muss ich doch n kleinen tipp geben. 
war hier nicht mal die rede davon wer das nächste mal ne säge mitnimmt?


----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2015)

Geplant war eigentlich ne richtig lange Runde 
und dann bin ich irgendwie immer auf nem Trail gelandet 






Mistwagen



Westweg






zum Schluß wars ne superschöne mittellange Runde mit ordentlich Hömes  und Abschluß in der Eisdiele  Perfekt


----------



## trail_desire (9. Mai 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Erster Rollout mit dem sehr empfehlenswerten Uebler X21 S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,

sie macht aber echt schon eine gute Figur auf dem Bike......da ist es ja doppelt schlimm, daß wir heute keine Zeit fanden uns euch anzuschließen......hatten nur für ne kleine Wattkopfrunde Zeit. Renovierungsarbeiten hatten heute Priorität.....
Aber die nächsten Tage müssen wir euch mal auf den Zahn fühlen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (10. Mai 2015)

finde den fehler im bild:


----------



## Richi86 (10. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> finde den fehler im bild:


Das ist aber nicht im Schwarzwald 
Uuuuuh 
Hoff dem fahrer gehts gut?!


----------



## aufgehts (10. Mai 2015)

finde den fehler im bild:

fahrfehler......


----------



## shield (10. Mai 2015)

@Richi86 okay sorry, aber wir reisen aus KA an. und nicht nur wir 

dem fahrer gehts prächtig. nix passiert!


----------



## Richi86 (10. Mai 2015)

Ihr wart nicht zufällig mit Toshi unterwegs?
Der bring immer Pech in der Palz


----------



## shield (10. Mai 2015)

nene, spontan auf eigene faust.


----------



## Waldgeist (10. Mai 2015)

Bildmontage? Da liegt noch ein herrenloses Rad rum, wo kam das hergerollt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> finde den fehler im bild:



Es lebe der Fortschritt. 

Mein Beileid.


----------



## AlexMC (10. Mai 2015)

2m-Regel nicht beachtet


----------



## franticz (11. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> finde den fehler im bild:



Ich hoffe ihr seid weitergefahren! Ist doch nur ein leichter achter! Hoffe dem Fahrer gehts gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (11. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> finde den fehler im bild:


wie geht das denn ? leichtbaufelge ?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. Mai 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> sie macht aber echt schon eine gute Figur auf dem Bike......da ist es ja doppelt schlimm, daß wir heute keine Zeit fanden uns euch anzuschließen......hatten nur für ne kleine Wattkopfrunde Zeit. Renovierungsarbeiten hatten heute Priorität.....
> Aber die nächsten Tage müssen wir euch mal auf den Zahn fühlen....


Eigentlich wollten wir diese Woche noch zwei Tage ins Kinzigtal um mit Freunden zu Biken. Aber das war ein veritabler Supermann den sie da hingelegt hat. Da hilft grad nur:






Schmerz lass nach... wg. der Prellungen wird sie wohl frühestens in zwei Wochen wieder Biken wollen/ können...

Also ist jetzt erstmal ein Wellnesswochenende angesagt...


----------



## arise (11. Mai 2015)




----------



## shield (11. Mai 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> wie geht das denn ? leichtbaufelge ?


also um dem ganzen mal entgegenzuwirken und zu erklären:

jede felge hätte sich mit ca 30km/h (die wir drauf hatten) um diesen stein gewickelt. und nein, es war keine leichtbaufelge.


----------



## matou (11. Mai 2015)

Sieht fies aus...kann man von Glück reden, dass dem Biker nix(?) passiert ist!


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> ....
> Schmerz lass nach... wg. der Prellungen wird sie wohl frühestens in zwei Wochen wieder Biken wollen/ können.......



1000mg ganz schön heavy  nimm in Zukunft Arnika Globuli mit, die helfen gleich 
Gute Besserung und weiter viel Spaß 

wer kennt den ???


----------



## black soul (12. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> also um dem ganzen mal entgegenzuwirken und zu erklären:
> 
> jede felge hätte sich mit ca 30km/h (die wir drauf hatten) um diesen stein gewickelt. und nein, es war keine leichtbaufelge.


 30 kmh ts ts ts, das war richtig zügig. ok, dann. wie seid ihr dann nach hause bzw zum auto ?  wandern ?


----------



## black soul (12. Mai 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollten wir diese Woche noch zwei Tage ins Kinzigtal um mit Freunden zu Biken. Aber das war ein veritabler Supermann den sie da hingelegt hat. Da hilft grad nur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei froh dass es nur prellungen sind, auch wenn die sehr schmerzhaft sein können. 1000mg wer hat die denn verschrieben?.
arnika globuli sind immer dabei, ab jetzt.


----------



## arise (12. Mai 2015)

In Frankreich und bei  unseren anderen Nachbarn ist diese Dosis standart für sowas ! anscheinend haben wir Deutschen einen härteren Hintern

sind ja nicht umsonst schlusslicht in Europa im sachen Schmerztherapie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. Mai 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 1000mg ganz schön heavy  nimm in Zukunft Arnika Globuli mit, die helfen gleich
> Gute Besserung und weiter viel Spaß





black soul schrieb:


> sei froh dass es nur prellungen sind, auch wenn die sehr schmerzhaft sein können. 1000mg wer hat die denn verschrieben?.
> arnika globuli sind immer dabei, ab jetzt.


Es war glücklicherweise nur ein rezeptfreies 1000er Zäpfchen vonnöten. Arnika scheint ein richtiger Geheimtipp zu sein. 

haematoma art:



EDIT: Bild zeigt Beckenknochen und Unterarm


----------



## trail_desire (12. Mai 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Es war glücklicherweise nur ein rezeptfreies 1000er Zäpfchen vonnöten. Arnika scheint ein richtiger Geheimtipp zu sein.
> 
> haematoma art:


Als hätt es nicht gereicht, daß sie gestürzt ist......musstest du ihr unbedingt auch noch einen Knutschfleck machen???

Sag mal, was ist das für ein Körperteil? Hat sie mehrere Stellen erwischt?


----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> ....Sag mal, was ist das für ein Körperteil?....



Sowas fragt man doch nicht  tststs



.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> ... Arnika scheint ein richtiger Geheimtipp zu sein. ....



Arnika kann zumindest die Ausmaße der Prellungen eindämmen, Blutergüsse werden oft sogar ganz vermieden, was dann auch die Heilung beschleunigt 
Immer als Erstversorgung in C30 dabei


----------



## flo_aus_ka (13. Mai 2015)

Hier mal ein Video von mir.

Fahrtechnik weit weg von perfekt und ja ich bin zweimal abgestiegen aber es war das erste mal das ich mit meinem Bike die Eisdiele komplett runter bin


----------



## aufgehts (13. Mai 2015)

leider sieht man die ganze zeit immer wieder das gleiche.....
also deinen helm plus ......
schlechte kameraperspektive.....


----------



## maluca (14. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> finde den fehler im bild:


Keine Warndreiecke aufgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (14. Mai 2015)

coole perspektive, schöner helm.5 min du beim fahren"kopf schüttel" woooo ist die eisdiele denn da? bevor du so was im netz verbreitest, einmal denken bitte, dann kriegste auch lob. ps.ich kenn die eisdiele auch.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (15. Mai 2015)

1. ist mir Lob scheiß egal

2. finde ICH persönlich die Kameraperspektive interessant, da man die Reaktionen des Fahrers (Bewegungen, Augenführung usw.) sehen kann.

3. Kritik kann man auch konstruktiv formulieren  schon einmal daran gedacht, dass ich selbst mal sehen wollte wie ich beim fahren aussehe? Anscheinend nicht. Aber Hauptsache über die Videos von anderen herziehen. 

4. Die Eisdiele ist am Anfang vor mir, in der Mitte vor und hinter mir und am Ende hinter mir.

5. Ride on!


----------



## Zep2008 (15. Mai 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> schon einmal daran gedacht, dass *ich* selbst mal sehen wollte wie ich beim fahren aussehe?


Aber warum stellst du es dann hier rein?
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch,  warum steigst du da ab?

nächstes mal Kammera bissle weiter nach unten, siehe:
https://www.youtube.com/embed/U5m3RKHBDnU


----------



## flo_aus_ka (15. Mai 2015)

Einfach so, hier wird ja teilweise so viel Mist verbreitet, da kommt es auf meinen Mist doch auch nicht mehr an 

Ich bin ja an zwei Stellen abgestiegen. Die erste Stelle ist glaube ich am Ende des zweiten Abschnittes, wo es sehr steil 2-3 Meter runter geht. Die Stelle trau ich mich einfach noch nicht zu fahren. Das zweite mal steige ich bei dem einen Sprung ab, den man nicht umfahren kann. Sprünge höher als ca. 30-40 cm hab ich noch nicht drauf, da gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher als irgendwas zu riskieren.


----------



## vitaminc (15. Mai 2015)

Soll doch jeder Filmen was er will.. irgendwann wird das Internet sowieso einfach gelöscht.


----------



## EmHaTe (15. Mai 2015)

Radwandern um den Kasierstuhl.
Sehr angenehme Tour gewesen..


----------



## black soul (16. Mai 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> 1. ist mir Lob scheiß egal
> 
> 2. finde ICH persönlich die Kameraperspektive interessant, da man die Reaktionen des Fahrers (Bewegungen, Augenführung usw.) sehen kann.
> 
> ...


 ich frag mich grad warum du so reagierst? 
nicht sehr vorteilhaft


----------



## Stricherjunge (16. Mai 2015)

@flo_aus_ka um dir mal ein bisschen Mut zuzusprechen, die zwei Stellen, die du schiebst solltest du fahren können. Das Steilstück ist nicht steiler als das weiter oben beim Roadgap/Northshoredrop und der "Sprung" den kann man abrollen, fühlt sich wie ne hohe Bordsteinkante an.


----------



## shield (17. Mai 2015)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> @flo_aus_ka um dir mal ein bisschen Mut zuzusprechen, die zwei Stellen, die du schiebst solltest du fahren können. Das Steilstück ist nicht steiler als das weiter oben beim Roadgap/Northshoredrop und der "Sprung" den kann man abrollen, fühlt sich wie ne hohe Bordsteinkante an.


Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## maluca (17. Mai 2015)

Renchtalrunde
Moosturm



 

Moospfaff


 
Freiersberger Tor


 
Glaswaldsee


 
Blick zum Buchkopfturm


 
Buchkopfturm


 


 


 
Schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (19. Mai 2015)

@shield @Stricherjunge mag vielleicht auch täuschen, aus der Fahrerperspektive sieht es steiler aus, ich werde beim nächsten mal probieren beiden zu fahren


----------



## shield (19. Mai 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> @shield @Stricherjunge mag vielleicht auch täuschen, aus der Fahrerperspektive sieht es steiler aus, ich werde beim nächsten mal probieren beiden zu fahren


Also stricherjunge und ich kennen die Eisdiele ziemlich gut würd ich behaupten.(wenn ich auch für ihn sprechen darf)
Ich selbst denke an manchen Stellen auch "Wow steil" aber das is alles easy. Vor allem nachdem jetzt ein paar Dinge gebaut wurden.


----------



## Waldgeist (21. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> Also stricherjunge und ich kennen die Eisdiele ziemlich gut würd ich behaupten.(wenn ich auch für ihn sprechen darf)
> Ich selbst denke an manchen Stellen auch "Wow steil" aber das is alles easy. *Vor allem nachdem jetzt ein paar Dinge gebaut wurden*.


Dazu ein schon etwas älterer Aufruf des MTB-Clubs Karlsruhe, der aber immer noch aktuell ist. Oder wollt ihr das ganze Projekt gefährden?


----------



## shield (22. Mai 2015)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Dazu ein schon etwas älterer Aufruf des MTB-Clubs Karlsruhe, der aber immer noch aktuell ist. Oder wollt ihr das ganze Projekt gefährden?


naja meister, ich find es auch nicht praktisch, aber anscheinend gibt es andere menschen die anderer meinung sind wie die meisten hier.

ausserdem würde ich die dinge die gebaut wurden als streckenpflege bezeichnen.


----------



## MO_Thor (22. Mai 2015)

shield schrieb:


> ausserdem würde ich die dinge die gebaut wurden als streckenpflege bezeichnen.


Du vielleicht, andere nicht. Für die zuständigen Behörden ist Streckenpflege = Bauen. Die sehen nur, dass Erde bewegt wurde. Wenn der Trail sowieso illegal angelegt wurde, ist es erst recht keine Streckenpflege mehr, egal wie alt die ursprüngliche Substanz ist.


----------



## tobi2036 (5. Juni 2015)

So, hab heute auch ne schöne Tour genossen (trotz 30Grad)....


----------



## Rolf H. (7. Juni 2015)

Gestern bei noch erträglichen Temperaturen von Niefern über Schellbronn , Monbachtal , Bieselsberger Sternwarte , Kapfenharter Mühle , Römerpfad , Engelsbrand , Büchenbronner Turm zurück nach Pforzheim .

Wer weiss wo das Bild entstand ??

Grüssle Rolf


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2015)




----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Juni 2015)

Ettlingen -> Wattkopf -> Bismarckturm -> Eisdiele -> Krasser Trail...

Gewidmet zwei der tollsten Frauen der Welt 

trail_desires...





und meine bessere Hälfte:





Ich bei der Anfahrt ...





auf den Bismarckturm:





Fahrspaß ist definitiv nicht von der Rädergröße abhängig - PUNKT!





trail-desire





1,25 bar auf der Vorderachse sind im Flow-Trail ein Traum. Bei einem klitzekleinen Drop in der Eisdiele fand ich's allerdings nicht so lustig als der Reifen mit einem lauten Knall die Luft entweichen ließ und ich daraufhin unfreiwillig abstieg (nix bassiert).





Aufpumpen und weiter...





trail_desire





Mädels ihr seid spitze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (11. Juni 2015)

Klasse wie immer! Otto mitgenommen?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. Juni 2015)

Wer oder was ist Otto?

War erst das zweite Mal am Wattkopf.


----------



## shield (14. Juni 2015)

pn für details, sonst kommt wieder die karlsruher trailpolizei


----------



## tobi2036 (14. Juni 2015)

Heute mal ne kleine Tour zum Geigerskopf bei Oberkirch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chillout_KA (18. Juni 2015)

kurz davor ein "Meet & Greet" mit Otto


----------



## kaiisa (19. Juni 2015)

heute Morgen - Bekannte Strecke mit neuem Hindernis:

Habt ihr das auch schon mal auf dieser Strecke gesehen?
Bis jetzt kannte ich das nur von anderen Wegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (19. Juni 2015)

kaiisa schrieb:


> heute Morgen - Bekannte Strecke mit neuem Hindernis:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 396858
> Habt ihr das auch schon mal auf dieser Strecke gesehen?
> Bis jetzt kannte ich das nur von anderen Wegen.



Ist das an der Eisdile?


----------



## Stricherjunge (19. Juni 2015)

Niedlich


----------



## aufgehts (19. Juni 2015)

kaiisa schrieb:


> Hindernis:



der bricht doch sofort durch....


----------



## orangerauch (19. Juni 2015)

da hüpf ich drüber...


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juni 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> da hüpf ich drüber...



Angeber


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2015)

Hi Konafahrer




.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Ettlingen -> Wattkopf -> Bismarckturm -> Eisdiele -> Krasser Trail...
> 
> Gewidmet zwei der tollsten Frauen der Welt



Ist dieser steile Trail auf dem Foto zufällig in der Nähe der 2011er Route der Kurzstrecke des Energy Race Ettlingen ? Ich kenne mich leider in der Gegend kaum aus und war nur einmal beim Energy Race in 2011 dabei. 



> trail-desire




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. Juni 2015)

Lustig, das wird ja eine Turmsammlung...habe auch noch einen vom vorletzten Wochenende und zählt noch zum Schwarzwald:
Hohe Warte


 

Grüße an Trail-Desire und seine Frau, die ich nun seit letzten Mittwoch kenne...

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## Mausoline (23. Juni 2015)

Oooohhh  schääm     das ist in meiner Nähe....da war ich ja noch nie


----------



## shield (23. Juni 2015)

Mal was städtisches


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Juni 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Oooohhh  schääm     das ist in meiner Nähe....da war ich ja noch nie


Tja siehste mal. Aber du kennst sicherlich den lohneswerten Erzberg und den Bismarck-Pfad. Oder? Ich habe übrigends an Dich gedacht und mir noch überlegt ob ich Dich zu dieser Tour einladen soll. Dann dachte ich aber, wahrscheinlich hängen ihr die fast-Hometrails eh zum Hals raus und habs gelassen.
Auf jeden Fall will nochmal in die Ecke. Da gibts noch so einige schnittige Wegchen...

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (24. Juni 2015)

shield schrieb:


> Mal was städtisches



krass! Aussicht vom Turmberg übers Durlacher Schloss hinweg quer durch die Durlacher Allee, am Heizkraftwerk am Rhein vorbei bis an den Haardrand in der Pfalz rüber. Meine alte Heimatstadt KA existiert noch.. urst geil!


----------



## shield (24. Juni 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> .…urst geil!


Du bist heute mein Held!


----------



## orangerauch (24. Juni 2015)




----------



## orangerauch (24. Juni 2015)

hab hier auch was städtisches, etwas weiter südlich:



der haardrand heißt hier vogesen


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juni 2015)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Tja siehste mal. Aber du kennst sicherlich den lohneswerten Erzberg und den Bismarck-Pfad. Oder? Ich habe übrigends an Dich gedacht und mir noch überlegt ob ich Dich zu dieser Tour einladen soll. Dann dachte ich aber, wahrscheinlich hängen ihr die fast-Hometrails eh zum Hals raus und habs gelassen.
> Auf jeden Fall will nochmal in die Ecke. Da gibts noch so einige schnittige Wegchen...
> 
> Grüße
> LittleBoomer



Bismarck-Pfad  
für die fast-Hometrails muss ich erstmal über 2 Buckel....das nächste Mal fahr ich mit  gib mir Bescheid.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2015)

Bilder vom Wochenende:

Kandelhöhenweg von Freiburg nach Gengenbach (leider wetterbedingter Tourabbruch).
104 km und 2800 hm.




Blick vom Rosskopfaussichtsturm auf Freiburg runter.





Die Kastelburg in Waldkirch nach der Abfahrt vom Kandel, die wir teilweise tragen mussten (falsches Rad )





Abendessen und Übernachtung - sehr zu empfehlen. 





Kambacher Hütte unterwegs am 2ten Tag - da wars noch trocken.





Burg Obergeroldstein - leider kurz danach kam der Abbruch in Gengenbach.


----------



## Zep2008 (26. Juni 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> nach der Abfahrt vom Kandel, die wir teilweise tragen mussten (falsches Rad )


KHW tragen??? was hast du da für ein Rad?


----------



## orangerauch (26. Juni 2015)

sieht nach einem MTB aus.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2015)

CC-Hardtail mit Carbonstarrgabel und ohne Sattelschnellspanner. Und ich hab nicht gesagt, dass das damit nicht fahrbar ist - nur nicht für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (27. Juni 2015)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ist dieser steile Trail auf dem Foto zufällig in der Nähe der 2011er Route der Kurzstrecke des Energy Race Ettlingen ? Ich kenne mich leider in der Gegend kaum aus und war nur einmal beim Energy Race in 2011 dabei.


ich weiß es nicht mehr so genau. trail_desire wird dir hierzu genauer Auskunft geben können. Ein richtiger Trail ist das aber nicht.

*Heute hinter den 7 Bergen bei den 7 Zwergen... äh nee, waren nur 7 Hügel*





Unser dreadnought testet die geliehenen Protektoren





Hügel I





Hügel II








Zwischendurch etwas Fun











Hügel III








Hügel IV








Hügel V








Hügel VI





Hügel VII





*Mission accomplished*

Happy Trails und Grüße an Schneewittchen


----------



## matou (4. Juli 2015)

Puh, was soll man bei den aktuellen Temperaturen tun wenn man aufs Rad will?
Früh aufstehen!! 

So gings heute schon entsprechend früh raus...Nightride mal umgekehrt...Ist doch viel schöner in den Sonnenaufgang als in den -untergang hinein zu radeln.

Sunriser & back to the roots Tour Badener Höhe













Und vor dem letzten Stück Abfahrt noch Frühstück und lecker Kaffee.


----------



## orangerauch (4. Juli 2015)

cool! du bringst einen auf Ideen!


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juli 2015)

Jetzt muss ichs nur noch schaffen früh aufzustehn  dann mach ichs auch so


----------



## tobi2036 (4. Juli 2015)

Das gleiche habe ich auch vor.

Heute morgen bin ich zumindest schonmal automatisch bei der Hitze um 5 Uhr aufgewacht.
Morgen früh zwischen 5 und 6 will ich ne kleine Tour rundum der WOMC2015 bei Offenburg (10 km von mir) machen, bissle von oberhalb auf die
Strecke gucken. Da ist was los beim 24h Rennen 
(und schöne kühle 25 Grad Celsius um die Zeit)


----------



## aufgehts (4. Juli 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> cool! du bringst einen auf Ideen!



im ,,stolper-forum,, werden alle begeistert sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (4. Juli 2015)

gibts da frühaufsteher?


----------



## aufgehts (4. Juli 2015)

so ziemlich alle


----------



## tobi2036 (5. Juli 2015)

So, kleine Tour heute Morgen um die WOMC2015:


----------



## Zep2008 (5. Juli 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> gibts da frühaufsteher?





aufgehts schrieb:


> so ziemlich alle


Ihr müsst meine bessere Hälfte fragen, die war gestern und heute vor 6 uhr auf dem Rossi


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2015)

Habs nicht geschafft früh aufzustehn, da hab ichs im Eyachtal versucht





Naturschutzgebiet - Fahren verboten -





Brodelndes Wasser mitten aufm Pfad


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juli 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Sunriser & back to the roots Tour Badener Höhe



Toll Sache. Ich hab mich von Dir inspirieren lassen, und bin am Sonntag in der gleichen Gegend eine ähnliche Tour gefahren:













Als ich wieder in Forbach am Parkplatz war habe ich zwei MTBiker getroffen, die die Forbach8 gefahren sind. Die Beiden sind den ersten Teil bis zum Latschigfelsen schon gefahren, haben was gegessen und die Getränkevorräte aufgefüllt und wollten dann die andere Seite bis zur Badner Höhe hoch. Das war ca gegen 10 Uhr als ich die Zwei getroffen habe. Meinen tiefsten Respekt.


----------



## matou (7. Juli 2015)

Schick! 
Aber sag mal...das große Rad wird garnicht mehr bewegt?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juli 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Aber sag mal...das große Rad wird garnicht mehr bewegt?



Selten. :-(


----------



## .Konafahrer. (8. Juli 2015)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ist dieser steile Trail auf dem Foto zufällig in der Nähe der 2011er Route der Kurzstrecke des Energy Race Ettlingen ? Ich kenne mich leider in der Gegend kaum aus und war nur einmal beim Energy Race in 2011 dabei.


Heute zufällig dran vorbei gekommen, an dich gedacht und einen Screenshot gemacht:




Open Streetmap


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juli 2015)

Endlich mal wieder in der Nähe der alten Heimat unterwegs  





Auf einer Strecke von fast 10 km im Nationalpark keinen Menschen getroffen, ausser nem Ranger im Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte gestern, am Sonntag auch ne wahnsinnig schöne Tour, mit insgesamt 1802hm und 73,5km.

Appenweier-Oberkirch-Sohlberg-Allerheilligen-Ruhestein-Seibelseckle-*Hornisgrinde*-Unterstmatt-Kappelrodeck-Schwend-Oberkirch-Appenweier


----------



## matou (16. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder etwas ohne Rad und wieder ein Punkt von der Foto-ToDo-Liste gestrichen.
Milchstrasse....check.


----------



## shield (17. Juli 2015)

sehr geil! is dat nich auffer teufelsmühle?


----------



## matou (17. Juli 2015)

Ja, ist die Teufelsmühle bzw in der Nähe davon.


----------



## iTom (17. Juli 2015)

Tolle Aufnahmen, Rene. Im Milchstrassenfoto hätte ein fliegendes 601 mit Lenkerkorb reingepasst;-)

So wie das hier: http://www.breckcreate.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/ET.jpg


----------



## matou (18. Juli 2015)

Tom,
mit Biker ist zwar noch etwas in Planung....aber ein Korb kommt mir nie ans Bike!


----------



## iTom (18. Juli 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Tom,
> mit Biker ist zwar noch etwas in Planung....aber ein Korb kommt mir nie ans Bike!


Auch nicht wenn er aus Carbon ist? ...von Syntace?


----------



## EmHaTe (19. Juli 2015)

"Fährst heute mal ein bisschen Rad.." dachte ich mir.
"Wird bestimmt lustig.." dachte ich mir.

In Waldkirch angekommen, den _Wander_schildern Richtung Kandel gefolgt, in der Annahme, daß ich da schön mir meinem Gravelbike im kühlen Wald auf Forststraßen zum Gipfel hochkurbeln könnte.

Was soll ich sagen; Als ich schliesslich oben war, hatte ich ca.3,5 Kilometer und ca.800 Höhenmeter Schieben und Tragen über manchmal nur bis zu 30 cm breite Trails und 20-30 Meter Felspassagen mit bis zu kühlschrankgroßen Steinen hinter mir.

Aber gut; Umwege erhöhen die Ortskenntnis und ausserdem ist sowas gut für den Charakter..

Oben angekommen hatte ich längst meine zwei Trinkflaschen geleert und meine Banane und das Norfall-Kohlehydratgel verbraucht.
Entsprechend froh war ich, auf die bewirtete Gummenhütte zu stoßen.
In der Absicht, die Toilette aufzusuchen und meine Wasserflaschen für den Rückweg aufzufüllen, fragte ich vorher zwei Mountainbiker auf dem Vorplatz nach dem schnellsten und einfachsten Rückweg richtung EM.

Als die Zwei mich fragten, warum ich nicht den gleichen Weg zurück nähme, auf dem ich gekommen war, erzählte ich ihnen von meinem heroischen Aufstieg..
Das bekam auch Andy, der Wirt der Hütte, mit.
Die zwei Mountainbiker und der Wirt beschrieben mir den einfachsten Straßenweg bergab und als ich den Wirt fragte, ob ich zwei Bier auch mit meiner EC-Karte bezahlen könnte (Cash hatte ich keine 5€ dabei), sagte dieser; "So fertig wie Du jetzt bestimmt bist, darfst Du auch gerne anschreiben und zahlst halt beim nächsten mal.." 

Ich trank eines der besten Weizenbiere meines Lebens, füllte mich Wasserflaschen auf und machte mich auf den Heimweg.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch herzlich bei den Wirtsleuteuten Andrea und Andy, einem netten, jungen Paar, daß die Hütte wohl seit letztem Jahr gepachtet hat, bedanken.

Ich kann nur jedem, der auf den Kandel hochfährt, einen Besuch auf der Hütte empfehlen, um sich von diesen netten Leuten bewirten zu lassen..

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner "Höllentour".


----------



## flo_aus_ka (23. Juli 2015)

Auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich lächerlich mache (so war zumindest die Reaktion der nicht MTB fahrenden Kollegen auf Arbeit): 

Ich bin am 30.06.2015 das erste mal den Babylon Trail am Wattkopf gefahren und dabei gestürzt: Ausgekugelte Schulter. Hab den Sturz mit der GoPro geflimt und auf Youtube geladen. Schulter ist soweit wieder heile, ich gehe auch wieder arbeiten. Nur das Mountainbike werde ich noch etwas ruhen lassen müssen  Der Sturz sieht soweit harmlos aus, weil es bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit passiert ist. Hat jedoch für eine dreiwöchige Krankmeldung und eine Nacht im Krankenhaus gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (23. Juli 2015)

Gute Besserung!
Vor allem aber eins: Unfälle passieren und zwar grade dann, wenns nicht passt. Man kann sich auch beim Im-Stand-Umfallen das Knie verdrehen und weiß Gott welche Bänder zerreißen, weil man noch eingeklickt war. Von daher - lass die Kollegen lästern.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2015)

Auch von mir gute Besserung, sowas bringt der Sport halt mit sich..
Jetzt weiß ich immerhin auch, dass der Trail den Namen Babylon hat. Wie heisst denn der Trail oberhalb Bismark-Turm?


----------



## trail_desire (23. Juli 2015)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung, sowas bringt der Sport halt mit sich..
> Jetzt weiß ich immerhin auch, dass der Trail den Namen Babylon hat. Wie heisst denn der Trail oberhalb Bismark-Turm?



Otto


----------



## vitaminc (23. Juli 2015)

Danke, wer kommt denn eigentlich immer auf diese Namen..


----------



## trail_desire (23. Juli 2015)

Das wüsste ich auch gern.....

Bitte mal alle sich outen, die den Trails die Namen gegeben haben, incl. einer Aufstellung der Trails mit Namen.....da blickt ja keiner mehr durch Babylon kannte ich unter Schlangentrail....


----------



## matou (23. Juli 2015)

"Otto" ist jetzt aber wirklich seeehr naheliegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (23. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne die Eisdiele noch als "dust " um mal für noch mehr Verwirrung zu sorgen und Otto heißt auf osm "banana Trail"


----------



## flo_aus_ka (23. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## Saci (23. Juli 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch gern.....
> 
> Bitte mal alle sich outen, die den Trails die Namen gegeben haben, incl. einer Aufstellung der Trails mit Namen.....da blickt ja keiner mehr durch Babylon kannte ich unter Schlangentrail....




Eisdiele kommt daher das der trail gaaanz am Anfang ziemlich "secret" war und wir dann immer meinten wir gehn zur Eisdiele wenn jemand fragte wo man fahren geht ..  .. auf "dust" wurde die Diele ursprünglich von den Erbauern "getauft" .. hoff das hats wieder ein wenig entwirrt


----------



## orangerauch (24. Juli 2015)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> "Fährst heute mal ein bisschen Rad.." dachte ich mir.
> "Wird bestimmt lustig.." dachte ich mir.
> 
> In Waldkirch angekommen, den _Wander_schildern Richtung Kandel gefolgt, in der Annahme, daß ich da schön mir meinem Gravelbike im kühlen Wald auf Forststraßen zum Gipfel hochkurbeln könnte.
> ...



yess! gravel-bikes sind wie für den Schwarzwald geschaffen, 98% flowige Trails, 99%-gravelpisten


----------



## /dev/random (31. Juli 2015)

Von gestern


----------



## tobi2036 (31. Juli 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Von gestern









Geil............... 

wo biste da genau?


----------



## shield (31. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mal behaupten dass das auf dem Bernstein mit Blick Richtung rheinebene ist oder ?


----------



## /dev/random (31. Juli 2015)

Die Bilder sind am Drachenfliegerstartplatz unterhalb der Teufelsmühle entstanden.


----------



## cemetery (1. August 2015)

Hier mal ein paar von meinen Schnappschüssen

*Merkur Baden-Baden (Startplatz West)*





















*Grobbachtal / Geroldsauer Wasserfälle*


----------



## aufgehts (1. August 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar von meinen Schnappschüssen



nr 1 sieht danach aus und gefällt mir am besten.
danach hast du leider immer mehr manipuliert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (1. August 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> nr 1 sieht danach aus und gefällt mir am besten.
> danach hast du leider immer mehr manipuliert..



Da täuschst du dich aber mal richtig. Denn genau beim ersten Bild ist am meisten gemacht um das Bild noch zu retten.

Hier ein paar komplett unbearbeitete Originalbilder die nur verkleinert wurden. Das erste ist auch das erste Bild aus dem vorigen Post 
http://abload.de/image.php?img=p8080065vhlql.jpg


----------



## Mausoline (4. August 2015)

Aber warum wird übers Wasser immer ne Plastikfolie drübergelegt 

In Natura gefällt mir sowas viel besser


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. August 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Aber warum wird übers Wasser immer ne Plastikfolie drübergelegt
> 
> In Natura gefällt mir sowas viel besser



Damit bei Regen nichts nass wird 

Mir gefallen die Bilder sehr gut, weiter so


----------



## cemetery (4. August 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> In Natura gefällt mir sowas viel besser



Da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Aber du wirst es einfach nie schaffen das dann genau so auf einem Foto einzufangen wie du es vor Ort selbst gesehen hast. Da fehlt einfach die Dynamik durch die fehlende Bewegung des Wassers. Mit kurzen Verschlusszeiten sieht es dann einfach nur langweilig aus. Durch den Unschärfe-Effekt der sich aus den längeren Belichtungszeiten ergibt wird es dann aber wieder interessanter. Die Stärke des Effekts ist dann natürlich wieder reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Mausoline (4. August 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Findest du das langweilig     ich finde das sieht echt aus


----------



## aufgehts (4. August 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ich finde das sieht echt aus


und fehlende dynamik keinesfalls....


----------



## cemetery (4. August 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Findest du das langweilig     ich finde das sieht echt aus



Nein, gefällt mir sogar richtig gut. Hast du echt gut getroffen.


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

Danke 
wenn du mal wieder an die Stelle von deinem Motiv kommst, mach doch ein "normales" Vergleichsfoto


----------



## cemetery (9. August 2015)

Mein Hassthema #1 hier im Wald. Alle regen sich immer über die Biker auf. Die Hinterlassenschaften der Pferde sind da eher eine Schweinerei über die ich mich aufregen kann

Bei den meisten Reitern weiß man dann auch gleich noch wo die Redensart "auf einem hohen Ross sitzen" her kommt. Neun von zehn sind nämlich auch noch total überheblich und arrogant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (9. August 2015)

na, um so n bissl pferdeäppl kamma doch drum rum fahren!
oder warste zu schnell um der sch… auszuweichen?


----------



## cemetery (9. August 2015)

In der Situation auf dem Bild war es kein Problem. Aber gerade in der Nähe der Ställe liegt im Sommer oft alle 100m so ein Haufen. Das nervt einfach. Auf den Straßen und Radwegen sieht es nicht viel besser aus. Aber dann beschweren wenn man ganz normal auf einem 3m breiten Weg an ihnen vorbei fährt weil sich der Gaul ein bisschen erschrocken hat


----------



## franticz (10. August 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> Mein Hassthema #1 hier im Wald. Alle regen sich immer über die Biker auf. Die Hinterlassenschaften der Pferde sind da eher eine Schweinerei über die ich mich aufregen kann
> 
> Bei den meisten Reitern weiß man dann auch gleich noch wo die Redensart "auf einem hohen Ross sitzen" her kommt. Neun von zehn sind nämlich auch noch total überheblich und arrogant.



wäre ich letztens aufm toten mann auch fast reingefahren^^ fühlt sich bestimmt gut an, wenn das gegen deinen rücken kommt


----------



## Schwarzwälder (10. August 2015)

Ich hab lieber Pferdeäpfel oder Kuhfladen auf dem Weg als Hundesche....


----------



## Rolf H. (10. August 2015)

Am Sonntag bei Pforzheim:


----------



## cemetery (10. August 2015)

@Rolf H. Ist das ein Garmin GPSMap am Lenker? Wenn ja würde mich interessieren mit welchem Halter es montiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w69 (10. August 2015)

@Rolf H. Huchenfeld Richtung Kupferhammer?


----------



## orangerauch (10. August 2015)

@Rolf H. bitte mal Avatar austauschen… ich bekomm da immer so komische Assoziationen.


----------



## Rolf H. (11. August 2015)

Hi cemetery

Ganz normaler serienhalter von Garmin


----------



## Rolf H. (11. August 2015)

Hi w69

Schützenpfad vom Erzkopf runter


----------



## cemetery (11. August 2015)




----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2015)

aja, die gerlinde Gedenksäule äääh Seele


----------



## cemetery (12. August 2015)

Beim ersten mal da oben hab ich gerätselt ob das jetzt die neue multikulturelle Version von einem Gipfel-"Kreuz" ist oder ob einfach kein Geld mehr für den Querbalken da war. Aber ist wohl doch nur "Kunst" von der ich eh keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## AlexMC (12. August 2015)

Zumindest weiß man sofort, wo das ist...
Ich hatte mich beim ersten Mal mehr gewundert, wo da eigentlich der Gipfel sein soll.


----------



## cemetery (12. August 2015)

Der Gipfel ist mangels freier Sicht ja leider auch recht langweilig.

Aber nächstes mal nehme ich statt der Cam mal besser eine Machete mit. Der Trail runter zur Sophienhütte ist stellweise schon fast Lebensgefährlich. Im oberen Teil sind ein paar fingerdicke Dornenranken auf Kopf- bzw. Halshöhe quer über den Weg gewachsen. Wenn man die nicht rechtzeitig sieht landet man vermutlich ganz schnell im Krankenhaus. Dazu noch diese verdammten Brennnesseln und die wilden Brombeeren. Meine Arme und Beine sehen aus wie nach einem Überlebenstraining im Dschungel


----------



## shield (13. August 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> Beim ersten mal da oben hab ich gerätselt ob das jetzt die neue multikulturelle Version von einem Gipfel-"Kreuz" ist oder ob einfach kein Geld mehr für den Querbalken da war. Aber ist wohl doch nur "Kunst" von der ich eh keine Ahnung habe.





AlexMC schrieb:


> Zumindest weiß man sofort, wo das ist...
> Ich hatte mich beim ersten Mal mehr gewundert, wo da eigentlich der Gipfel sein soll.



mir gings beim ersten mal dort oben genau wie euch: wo ist der gipfel? wo ist die aussicht? was ist das für ein holztsück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (13. August 2015)

Ich hab das ja direkt vor der Haustür (Gaggenau-Rotenfels) und auch wenn der Gipfel nichts zu bieten hat ist es für die abendliche Runde echt ein schönes Stückchen Wald. Vor allem gibt es genug Wege und kleine Pfade dass man die Strecken echt schön variieren kann. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist der nahe gelegene Winkler Hof. Ich glaube die haben da bald mehr Pferde als Einwohner. 

Aber jetzt ist erst mal Zwangspause angesagt. Ich hab es doch echt geschafft mir Barfuß den kleinen Zeh an einem Fahrradreifen in der Garage anzustoßen und ihn mir dabei gebrochen  Also entweder fährt die da mit 10 bar im Reifen durch die Gegend oder der ist mit Beton ausgegossen


----------



## shield (13. August 2015)

ouch, dann mal gute besserung


----------



## vitaminc (13. August 2015)

auch schon öfters dort gewesen und den Trail Ri Sophienhütte runtergefahren (meistens im Herbst wenns schön rutscht), der Berg hat aber wirklich sowas von garnix zu bieten, dafür ist der obere Teil des Trails wenigstens bisschen anspruchsvoller als das meiste andere was ich dort kenne.


----------



## shield (14. August 2015)

Guten Abend aus Karlsruhe. 
Blick vom edelberg Richtung Karlsruhe


----------



## tobi2036 (16. August 2015)

So, hab heute ne große Regentour gemacht "Ist ja nur Regen"!!!

Hat auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gemacht!!!

Leider war es mir zu naß, die Fotokamera rauszuholen. Wär schade um die Technik. Beim
nächsten Mal nehme ich die GoPro mit.


----------



## tobi2036 (20. August 2015)

Heute auf der Schwend über Oberkirch, mit Blick auf das Renchtal!!!

Tour ging von der Schwend bis Allerheilligen, Oppenau runter, zurück nach Oberkirch und das Durbacher Schloss noch mitgenommen. 66km und 1081hm.


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (21. August 2015)

Hey ich seh grad du fährst auch ein Bulls Copperhead!
Ich fahre ein Bulls Copperhead 29.

Gruß aus Rheinfelden 

Dirk


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (21. August 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von einem kleinen Trail von Hägelberg runter nach Steinen.


----------



## tobi2036 (21. August 2015)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> Hey ich seh grad du fährst auch ein Bulls Copperhead!
> Ich fahre ein Bulls Copperhead 29.
> 
> Gruß aus Rheinfelden
> ...






Ja cool.

Ist mein erstes Bike, seit ich mit dem Sport 2011 angefangen habe und hab das 2010er Modell in 26Zoll. Hatte auch diese Ergongriffe (bis mich ein entgegenkommendes Auto aufm Waldweg mitm Spiegel gestreift hat und einfach weitergefahren ist. Auch den Rox 10 hab ich aufm Schreibtisch liegen, der kommt dann wieder ans Copperhead, wenn das 2. Bike ansteht.
Ist immer noch´n geiles Bike (auch wenn die Marke "Bulls" von vielen verpönnt wird, warum auch immer)

Dieses Jahr, oder wenn halt die neuen Modelle verfügbar sind, steht der Neukauf eines 29er High End Racehardtails an.
Ghost Lector 2016 (am liebsten Worldcup) oder auch das "Bulls Black Adder Team 2016" ist in der Auswahl. Die Eurobike wird mir weiterhelfen, wenn ich die Bikes (u.v.m.) in Natura sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (21. August 2015)

Okay, das ist ja mal übel mit der Fahrerflucht. 
Ich habe erst vor ein ca. 3 Monaten angefahren zu fahren.  Ist quasi mein erstes gescheites Bike. 
Momentan schaffe ich es leider nur meist 1mal am Wochenende zu fahren.  Hab grad vorhin das Bulls Wild Mojo 2016 entdeckt...gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 
Aber was ich auch nicht verstehe, dass hier Bulls etwas verpönt ist...
Achja der Rox ist echt ein geiles Teil.  Mir ging es halt drum Tracks von diversen Internetseiten nachfahren zu können ohne lange nach einer Route suchen zu müssen. 
Es braucht zwar etwas Übung dem Track nachzufahren klappt aber eigentlich ganz gut.  
Hatte den Garmin Edge 1000 im Auge, aber war mir dann irgendwie doch zu teuer. 

Auf die Eurobike wollte ich auch gerne, kann aber an dem Tag leider nicht frei machen.


----------



## cemetery (21. August 2015)

Also auf unbekanntem Terrain bin ich mit meinem Edge 810 nicht wirklich zufrieden. Gerade in Tälern mit sehr dichten Wäldern kommt es schon mal vor dass der so weit daneben liegt dass ich nicht mehr sagen kann ob ich jetzt auf der richtigen Straße fahre oder auf der parallel dazu verlaufenden. Auf stark verwilderten Wegen hatte ich bei steilen Bergauf bzw. Trage-Passagen deshalb und auch wegen dem fehlenden Kompass oft Probleme die richtige Richtung zu finden. Das konnte mein vorheriges eTrex 30 deutlich besser (günstigere aber gleich gute Alternative eTrex 20). Mittlerweile nehme ich beim Nachfahren von neuen Strecken wieder gleich mein GPSMap 64st mit.


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (21. August 2015)

Interessante...danke.  Schaue mir mal die Geräte näher an.


----------



## tobi2036 (21. August 2015)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> Hatte den Garmin Edge 1000 im Auge, aber war mir dann irgendwie doch zu teuer.




Hehe. Den Rox hab ich mir letztes Jahr im Februar gekauft, kam und komme super damit klar, aber ich wollte dann mehr, also ne richtige Karte. Und habe mir im Juli letztes Jahr dann den Garmin Ege 1000 gekauft. Habe dann ne zeitlang beide Tachos am Lenker (eigentlich unsinnig). Jedes Gerät hat seine Vorteile, und der Rox insbesondere die Auswertungssoftware mit vielen Daten, die mir wichtig sind, wie Steigrate/Kurbelumdrehung. Dem Edge 1000 sein Vorteil ist ganz klar die Karte und seit neustem Update vollste Strava Integration mit Segmentanzeige


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (21. August 2015)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Hehe. Den Rox hab ich mir letztes Jahr im Februar gekauft, kam und komme super damit klar, aber ich wollte dann mehr, also ne richtige Karte. Und habe mir im Juli letztes Jahr dann den Garmin Ege 1000 gekauft. Habe dann ne zeitlang beide Tachos am Lenker (eigentlich unsinnig). Jedes Gerät hat seine Vorteile, und der Rox insbesondere die Auswertungssoftware mit vielen Daten, die mir wichtig sind, wie Steigrate/Kurbelumdrehung. Dem Edge 1000 sein Vorteil ist ganz klar die Karte und seit neustem Update vollste Strava Integration mit Segmentanzeige


Oh je dann weiß ich ja was mir in den nächsten Monaten bevorsteht.


----------



## tobi2036 (23. August 2015)

So, hab heute wieder ne geniale Tour gehabt. Das Wetter hat super mitgespielt (10 Minuten nach Tourende hat´s angefangen zu regnen.

Die Tour ging über die Hornisgrinde zum Ruhestein, dann Allerheilligen. Kurzes Straßenstück runter, dann in den Wald rein, zum neuen Buchkopfturm über Oppenau, dann Bad Grießbach und dann seitliche Höhenwege der Straße entlang bis Oppenau und Oberkirch. Zum krönenden Abschluss habe ich dann noch das Durbacher Schloss für´n paar Höhenmeter mitgenommen.



 


Blick von der Hornisgrinde




Blick zurück auf die Hornisgrinde (Funkturm und Bismarckturm in der Ferne)



  Blick ins Tal (Seebach-Hinterseebach), von wo ich raufgefahren bin




Beim Kloster Allerheilligen (bzw. Allerheilligen Wasserfälle)



 Auf dem Weg zum Buchkopfturm (beim Lotharpfad) mit Blick ins Tal



 Der neue Buchkopfturm




Durbacher Schloss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (23. August 2015)

Super Bilder! 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobi2036 (23. August 2015)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> Super Bilder!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk




Joa danke


----------



## Rolf H. (23. August 2015)

Gestern im Grösseltal:





Grüssle Rolf


----------



## limbokoenig (24. August 2015)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> So, hab heute wieder ne geniale Tour gehabt. Das Wetter hat super mitgespielt (10 Minuten nach Tourende hat´s angefangen zu regnen.
> 
> Die Tour ging über die Hornisgrinde zum Ruhestein, dann Allerheilligen. Kurzes Straßenstück runter, dann in den Wald rein, zum neuen Buchkopfturm über Oppenau, dann Bad Grießbach und dann seitliche Höhenwege der Straße entlang bis Oppenau und Oberkirch. Zum krönenden Abschluss habe ich dann noch das Durbacher Schloss für´n paar Höhenmeter mitgenommen.
> 
> ...



Respekt!
Ich bin ja auch in der Gegend zuhause und kenn die meisten Strecken die du hier so postest.
Was bei dir eine Tour ist, wären bei mir allerdings eher 3-4


----------



## tobi2036 (24. August 2015)

limbokoenig schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Ich bin ja auch in der Gegend zuhause und kenn die meisten Strecken die du hier so postest.
> Was bei dir eine Tour ist, wären bei mir allerdings eher 3-4




Hehe ja, das war gestern mein Plan, aus den 2 Touren (Hornisgrinde-Allerheilligen und Allerheilligen-Buchkopfturm) eine zu machen. 
Bald kommt vielleicht noch der Moosturm dazu


----------



## flo_aus_ka (2. September 2015)

Einige werden sich vielleicht noch an mein Video erinnern, Sturz auf dem Babylontrail mit ausgekugelter Schulter.

Letzte Woche habe ich meine erste Runde nach dem Sturz gedreht. Geplant war nichts genaues, außer dass ich erst einmal nur breite Waldwege befahre und Kilometer sammel. Beim fahren hab ich gemerkt wie viel Spaß ich daran hatte wieder auf dem Sattel zu sitzen und so bin ich meine alte Hausrunde aus Hardtailzeiten gefahren. 

Am Ende standen über 66km und immerhin 586 Höhenmeter auf der Uhr. Da war ich zwar ziemlich platt ab aber glücklich 

Ein paar Eindrücke.


----------



## trail_desire (2. September 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Einige werden sich vielleicht noch an mein Video erinnern, Sturz auf dem Babylontrail mit ausgekugelter Schulter.
> 
> Letzte Woche habe ich meine erste Runde nach dem Sturz gedreht. Geplant war nichts genaues, außer dass ich erst einmal nur breite Waldwege befahre und Kilometer sammel. Beim fahren hab ich gemerkt wie viel Spaß ich daran hatte wieder auf dem Sattel zu sitzen und so bin ich meine alte Hausrunde aus Hardtailzeiten gefahren.
> 
> ...


Den "Pfad" hast aber hoffentlich mitgenommen, oder bist da auch Forstautobahn runter???


----------



## franticz (3. September 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Den "Pfad" hast aber hoffentlich mitgenommen, oder bist da auch Forstautobahn runter???


denke schon^^ zumindest wollte er es langsam angehen


----------



## flo_aus_ka (3. September 2015)

Ein leichter Trail war dabei, der war aber auch nur sehr kurz und nicht steil, wenige Wurzeln und Steine. 

Bei der nächsten Runde will ich aber mal wieder einen Trail fahren, nicht unbedingt direkt Eisdiele aber Toter-Mann sollte laufen


----------



## trail_desire (3. September 2015)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Ein leichter Trail war dabei, der war aber auch nur sehr kurz und nicht steil, wenige Wurzeln und Steine.
> 
> Bei der nächsten Runde will ich aber mal wieder einen Trail fahren, nicht unbedingt direkt Eisdiele aber Toter-Mann sollte laufen



Lass dich von deinem Sturz und deiner Verletzung nicht unterkriegen. Das passiert nun mal. Davor ist keiner sicher. Gehört sozusagen auch dazu.
Schnellstmöglich aufs Bike und wieder Selbstvertrauen aufbauen ist der beste Weg m.M. nach so einem Sturz. 
Hast du schon mal ein Fahrtechniktraining gemacht? Das hilft auch immer Angst ab- und Selbstvertrauen aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (3. September 2015)

66km und 568hömes, so hab ich auch mal angefangen, inzwischen sind mir 26km und 1568hömes lieber 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FrankyK (6. September 2015)

Rimelspacher Hof und Malschauen meine Feierabend Runde


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (6. September 2015)

Gestern ne schöne 28km Tour über den Dinkelberg gemacht.  












St.  Chrischona


----------



## orangerauch (15. Oktober 2015)

wenn schon dieser Herbst nix taugt, dann halt mal ein Herbstbild vom letzten Herbst:





der spacerturm ist inzwischen weg


----------



## Zackbum (16. Oktober 2015)

Das ist echt mal ein ordentlicher Turm

Vor zwei Monaten in Hornberg / Feierabendfelsen



Leider bin ich Momentan in Shanghai und kann hier nur bedingt Biken, von daher muss ich im Fitnesstudio die Galerien hier durchschauen  Das wetter scheint ja sowieso nicht so rosig zu sein 

Grüße
-Zac-


----------



## tobi2036 (16. Oktober 2015)

So, hab heute Morgen, in meiner ersten Urlaubswoche eine schöne Halbtagestour mit dem MTB unternommen. Das Tal nach hinten bis zum Sulzbach (zw. Lautenbach und Oppenau), dann per direktem Weg auf Allerheilligen hoch, dann weiter hoch durch den Wald zum Ruhestein (mit Querung der Ruhesteinstraße), dann weiter zur Hornisgrinde übers Seibelseckle. Nach der HHornisgrinde runter über Unterstmatt und ganz runter durch den Wald nach Obersasbach, Achern und über die B3 wieder gen Heimat. War sehr kalt und neblig, viel weiß schon auf den Bäumen und Sträuchern. Aber könnt die Ski noch eingepackt lassen: Ruhestein und Seibelseckle sind noch schön grün

73,5km und 1527hm.







aufm Weg nach Allerheilligen





Weg direkt hinter der Liftanlage vom Ruhestein






Na, wer kennts? (Rundweg überm Mummelsee, der Stegrundweg ist direkt daneben untendran)





Hier sollte man ne schöne Aussicht ins Tal haben (Aussichtsplatz direkt beim Bismarckturm auf der Hornisgrinde)






Weg runter zum Sendeturm






Naturschutzpfad runter von der Hornisgrinde nach Unterstmatt


----------



## AlexMC (17. Oktober 2015)

Nicht weit von zuhause:









Mein Hausberg etwas weiter weg:


----------



## Saci (18. Oktober 2015)

sieht ja nett aus dort, wo genau is das denn?


----------



## AlexMC (18. Oktober 2015)

Das Gemäuer auf dem Hügel obendrauf fängt mit Y (man kriegt auch lecker Kuchen dort...) an und weiter nördlich ist der Fremersberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2015)

Trübe Aussicht ins Nagoldtal




Heut endlich mal die Tour mit @LittleBoomer gefahren - schee wars  Danke


----------



## trail_desire (18. Oktober 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Nicht weit von zuhause:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Steine kennen wir auch nur zu gut.....


----------



## Mausoline (25. Oktober 2015)

Endlich mal wieder ganz oben gewesen


----------



## arise (25. Oktober 2015)

Schaut nach schliffkopf aus....panoramaweg...hust...panoramaforststraße...


----------



## /dev/random (25. Oktober 2015)

Laut Bildtitel im Fotoalbum ist es der Hohloh


----------



## tobi2036 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

auch ich habe heute eine Tour absolviert, die für mich persöhnlich sehr umfangreich war. In Zahlen: 105km und 2380Höhenmeter.
Es ging über Ottenhöfen/Seebach nach oben, auf die Hornisgrinde (zum Bismarckturm), dann wieder runter und weiter zum Ruhestein. Von dort ging es weiter zum neuen Buchkopfturm über Oppenau/Bad Grießbach. Dann runter nach Bad Grießbach und wieder hoch über Löcherberg-Wasn zum Moosturm und weiter zum Brandecktum zw. Durbach/Offenburg. Und dann runter über die Wolfsgrube wieder nach Hause.

(Leider habe ich wenig Bilder, da es sehr neblig war)








  (wie man sieht, sieht man nichts) =Hornisgrinde




In der Nähe vom Gleitschirmfliegerstartplatz auf der Anhöhe in Richtung Moosturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limbokoenig (25. Oktober 2015)

total irre


----------



## ykcor (25. Oktober 2015)




----------



## DocZoidy (25. Oktober 2015)

Saugeil, wo ist das denn?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ykcor (25. Oktober 2015)

In der Region FR/KA


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Oktober 2015)

Ach Leuts.

Wenn ihr hier Bilder von Euren Sahnestücken postet und nachher so rummacht. ... Dann lasst es einfach.


----------



## ykcor (26. Oktober 2015)

Mein Wohnort ist hier hinterlegt (Stegen bei Freiburg) und mit dem Auto fahre ich 30-40 Minuten zum Spot. Wer mal mitmöchte, soll mich per PN anschreiben


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Oktober 2015)

Danke. Scheinbar nicht gerade um die Ecke von KA.


----------



## arise (26. Oktober 2015)

Schätze von konstanz wirds genauso weit entfernt sein....


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2015)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch ich habe heute eine Tour absolviert, die für mich persöhnlich sehr umfangreich war. In Zahlen: 105km und 2380Höhenmeter.....


 
Wow  bei den Aussichten so ne Tour, woher hast du die Motivation genommen ?


----------



## shield (26. Oktober 2015)

ich finde es echt seltsam dass hier plötzlich nach den spots gefragt wird obwohl von den selben personen selbst nie eine info kommt oder gemeckert wird, sobald verraten wird wo welcher trail sich befindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Oktober 2015)

Von mir bekommt man immer eine Auskuft. Ich melde mich immer per PN bei den Leuten die Fragen. Warum auch nicht?
Einzig wenn ich weiß das es Idoten sind, gibt's keine Auskunft und da habe ich echt annähernd Null Personen im Kopf.


----------



## tobi2036 (26. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wow  bei den Aussichten so ne Tour, woher hast du die Motivation genommen ?





Meine Motivation basiert nebensächlich auf Zahlen (also die 70.000 Höhenmeter für dieses Jahr zu knacken, hab jetzt 69.000 hm, 5000 Kilometer hab ich auch schon). In meinem momentanen Urlaub hab ich jetzt ca. 15.000 hm gesammelt.
Und natürlich die Hotspots in der Region in einer Tour zusammen zu bewältigen, die ich sonst in einzelnen Touren anfahre.
Dazu zählen eben die Hornisgrinde (Funkturm) als höchster Punkt in der Region, der neue Buchkopfturm über Oppenau/Bad Grießbach und
der Moosturm auf dem Mooskopf als zweithöchster Punkt in der Region. Der Brandeckturm am Schluss war nur ein Zusatzschmanckerl als
Abschluss.

Man kann die ganzen Touren mit entsprechenden Kilometern und Höhenmetern auch als Training für eine mögliche Alpenüberquerung irgenwann mal sehen


----------



## DocZoidy (26. Oktober 2015)

shield schrieb:


> ich finde es echt seltsam dass hier plötzlich nach den spots gefragt wird obwohl von den selben personen selbst nie eine info kommt oder gemeckert wird, sobald verraten wird wo welcher trail sich befindet


Äähh, wer sind denn "dieselben Personen"? Also ich sicher auch nicht... Zumal das ja offensichtlich ein ziemlich gut ausgebauter Wanderweg ist, SOOO geheim wird der jetzt nicht sein... @ykcor: Danke für das Angebot, aber mit fremden Leuten fahren ist nicht so richtig was für mich. Die meisten Leute sind entweder besser/schneller oder schlechter oder haben einfach auf ganz andere Sachen Bock. 100 km fahren um dann zu merken, dass man nicht kompatibel ist, ist mir zu wild...


----------



## mikeymark (26. Oktober 2015)

DocZoidy schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber mit fremden Leuten fahren ist nicht so richtig was für mich. Die meisten Leute sind entweder besser/schneller oder schlechter oder haben einfach auf ganz andere Sachen Bock. 100 km fahren um dann zu merken, dass man nicht kompatibel ist, ist mir zu wild...



Das Unterschreibe ich sogar!


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2015)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> ...Und natürlich die Hotspots in der Region in einer Tour zusammen zu bewältigen, die ich sonst in einzelnen Touren anfahre....
> 
> ...Man kann die ganzen Touren mit entsprechenden Kilometern und Höhenmetern auch als Training für eine mögliche Alpenüberquerung irgenwann mal sehen



So ne Tour, hm und km, bin ich glaub ich noch nie gefahren und bin trotzdem schon ein paar Mal über die Alpen gefahren 

Alle Hotspots in einer Tour unterbringen klingt gut, muss ich mir auch mal überlegen ... ich glaub dann  brauch ich nen Hubschrauber oder ein E-Bike


----------



## shield (26. Oktober 2015)

Okay. Bitte nicht wieder falsch verstehen aber ich wollte hier nur mal drauf aufmerksam machen, das darf ich ja wohl 

Ontopic:
Ich war am Sonntag mit Johnson im Schwarzwald unterwegs. 






Los ging's wie immer in Bad herrenalb mit Aufstieg zur Teufelsmühle. Johnson war hochmotiviert. 





Aussicht war so Lala. Aber dennoch ein gutes Gefühl auf Ca 900hm





Abfahrt übers große Loch mit bikestolpern









Rüber zum Bernstein und runter ins Murgtal


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Oktober 2015)

shield schrieb:


>



Das auf dem unteren Bild ist so armseelig.


----------



## shield (27. Oktober 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das auf dem unteren Bild ist so armseelig.


?


----------



## matou (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube Dirk meint: Fahr halt einfach runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Oktober 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dirk meint: Fahr halt einfach runter!



Das mal grundsätzlich. 

Ich meinte die Steine, die unter den Querstamm gelegt wurden, damit man da schön runter rollen kann. Das ist armseelig. Wer den BM nicht runter kommt, soll wo anderst fahren gehen und nicht den Trail verändern.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Oktober 2015)

Es soll auch Wanderer geben, welche sich da ne Treppe hingebaut haben könnten. Also nicht einfach so gegen die Biker schießen.


----------



## matou (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja, die Treppe bzw eine Stufe hats dort schon immer gegeben. Nur ist irgendwann im letzten Jahr das komplette Stück unter dem Stamm abgerutscht.
...und so wurde es scheinbar wieder aufgebaut. Wer es war...ist doch völlig egal.


Ausserdem...neue Linie gefällig...war eigentlich eine Spielerei von Conny, nun ists "unsere" Linie geworden.
VR auf die erste Stufe > umsetzen > runter > andere Richtung umsetzen...durch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Oktober 2015)

matou schrieb:


> Conny...



... fährt diese Stelle vermutlich komplett auf dem VR.


----------



## matou (27. Oktober 2015)

Das wäre der nächste Schritt!


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2015)

und im Pfälzerwald regt man sich während dessen darüber auf, dass Stufen verschwinden 
jetzt ist es also geklärt: ihr habt die geklaut. Pöhse Puben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (27. Oktober 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das mal grundsätzlich.
> 
> Ich meinte die Steine, die unter den Querstamm gelegt wurden, damit man da schön runter rollen kann. Das ist armseelig. Wer den BM nicht runter kommt, soll wo anderst fahren gehen und nicht den Trail verändern.


Ach was, kann man dort einfach runterrollen, das ist mir auch klar. Aber man darf ja wohl noch an manchen stellen mal anhalten und was ausprobieren.und vielleicht n Stein hinlegen.
jeder hat mal angefangen.

Kniet nieder vor Dirk dem allmächtigen. Meine Güte....


----------



## black soul (28. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> und im Pfälzerwald regt man sich während dessen darüber auf, dass Stufen verschwinden
> jetzt ist es also geklärt: ihr habt die geklaut. Pöhse Puben


 yeahhhhh


----------



## kermit* (29. Oktober 2015)

shield schrieb:


> und vielleicht n Stein hinlegen.



Öhm... nö.



shield schrieb:


> jeder hat mal angefangen.


Ja, auf den Wegen, die ich fahren KONNTE!


Grundsätzlich ärgert es mich immer noch, wenn hier die genauen Ortsangaben genannt werden. Wer den BM schon seit mind. 5 Jahren kennt, versteht warum.


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2015)

Heimrunde


----------



## trail_desire (31. Oktober 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Heimrunde


Ellmendingen?


----------



## maluca (1. November 2015)

Wer heut nicht raus ist,

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 hat was verpasst


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2015)

maluca schrieb:


> Wer heut nicht raus ist,........



Ganz viele von denen, die raus waren, waren auch hier


----------



## ykcor (1. November 2015)

Super Wetter. Da dachte sich unser Frank direkt baden gehen zu müssen. 

http://videos-static-2.mtb-news.de/videos/3/9/0/7/_/video/FrankKlamm_f2b1e0_b051de-h.m4v


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2015)

Hat sich hoffentlich nicht weh getan   der Arme  .....   3m Absturz oder


----------



## aufgehts (1. November 2015)

was für eine bruchlandung......
gestern, zusammen in den vogesen,
konnt er jedenfalls noch einfach grad aus fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (1. November 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hat sich hoffentlich nicht weh getan   der Arme  .....   3m Absturz oder



Er hat sich wohl 2 Bänder am Knie gezerrt. Ansonsten ist er scheinbar wohlauf. Den Zollstock zum Trails vermessen, hatte ich heute leider nicht dabei - aber es waren sicher 2m+.


----------



## matou (3. November 2015)

Wenn man fast den ganzen Tag hier unten in der Nebelsuppe arbeiten muss, tuen so ein paar Sonnestrahlen echt gut.


----------



## Rolf H. (3. November 2015)

Vor einer Woche , Westweg Hahnenfalzhütte und Dobel .


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. November 2015)

Bis auf die vielen Wolken hat es gestern bei der Hahnenfalzhütte genauso ausgesehen.


----------



## AlexMC (6. November 2015)

Einen Klassiker gefahren 

direkt am Parkplatz zum Warmfahren:





Die Kollegen waren auch ganz wild auf Wald:





flacheres Gerumpel:













Spätestens jetzt ist der Ort klar :





Wollte mir nicht (ganz) gelingen :





Das ist nett:





Gerumpel mit Trailhund:













Auf dem Foto wie immer popelig :









Kurz hat's noch aufgerissen:





Gestolper im Halbdunkel:


----------



## mikeymark (7. November 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Einen Klassiker gefahren


So wie den Delta Integral?


----------



## AlexMC (7. November 2015)

Integrale Evo - allerdings bin ich mehr dem Lancia Montecarlo verfallen


----------



## mikeymark (8. November 2015)

Evo 
Montecarlo erinnert mich immer an Delorian, Formschöner finde ich dann wieder den Fulvia Monte in der Rally Edition.


----------



## orangerauch (8. November 2015)

08.11.2015 Badischer Belchen:
freie Sicht auf die Alpen…heute im Westen bis zum Mt. Blanc.




...was halt sone doofe handyknipse so hergibt.
Tipps für ne gute keine kleinbildkamera willkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. November 2015)

Zuerst durchkämpfen durch die Menschenmassen dann fast mutterseelenallein zufußgetrailt





Toter Mann


----------



## Rolf H. (8. November 2015)

Gestern , bei Schömberg :





Grüssle Rolf


----------



## AlexMC (8. November 2015)

Bei uns hat die Sicht nur bis zur Hornisgriinde gereicht






Der Sonne entgegen:






Rheinebene:






Und Sonnenuntergang in episch:


----------



## iTom (8. November 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> 08.11.2015 Badischer Belchen:
> freie Sicht auf die Alpen…heute im Westen bis zum Mt. Blanc.
> Anhang anzeigen 434859
> ...was halt sone doofe handyknipse so hergibt.
> Tipps für ne gute keine kleinbildkamera willkommen...


Panasonic Lumix kann ich empfehlen. Meine ist zwar etwas älter, aus dem Jahre 2006, aber funzt noch einwandfrei. Ein Wermutstropfen wäre, dass sie bei diffusem Licht recht langsam auslöst und verrauschte Bilder verursacht. Ansonsten ein sehr guter Begleiter. Wechselakku ist meistens mit dabei. 
Die Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum sind mit dieser gemacht worden. Die neueren Kameragenerationen dürfte hier noch etwas besser sein, als meine jetzige.


----------



## ykcor (9. November 2015)




----------



## orangerauch (9. November 2015)

@ykcor : unglaublich, was der Schwarzwald zu bieten hat, 
ich stehe völlig aufm schlauch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (9. November 2015)

So viel hat der Schwarzwald nicht zu bieten und der Trail ebenso nicht. Einzig unterhalb der *Hütte ist er für 2 Kehren interessant.


----------



## orangerauch (9. November 2015)

meingott! der groschen fällt….
dann nehmt beim nächsten mal die andere Seite vom Berg, da sind ein paar steinchen drin.. und glitschig weil Nordseite…


----------



## aufgehts (9. November 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> meingott! der groschen fällt….



an das naheliegende denkst zuletzt....
allerdings machts die herbstfärbung auch nicht grad einfach zu erkennen.


----------



## Waldgeist (9. November 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> 08.11.2015 Badischer Belchen:
> ...was halt sone doofe handyknipse so hergibt.
> Tipps für ne gute keine kleinbildkamera willkommen...


Ich habe eine Panasonic Lumix TZ2, sehr stabil, da Metallgehäuse und 10 -fach Zoom. Es gibt inzwishen schon TZ71 mit mehr Zoom. Zum Testbericht: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Testbericht/Panasonic_Lumix_DMC-TZ71/9492.aspx


----------



## arise (10. November 2015)

Canon ixxus....damit die wahl zur qual wird....


----------



## arise (10. November 2015)

Menwch ju...das ist doch sonnenklar wo das ist...glaub du schweifst zu oft in richtung Westen...wenn das gute doch so nahe ist....


----------



## scylla (10. November 2015)

Sony RX100 (das Urmodell reicht) - um für noch mehr Wahl-Qual zu sorgen


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Sony RX100 (das Urmodell reicht) - um für noch mehr Wahl-Qual zu sorgen



Kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. November 2015)

Jürgen, meine Bilder kommen wie Nikas auch aus einer RX100 MK1 (und sind mit nur 10MP anstatt 20MP fotographiert, da die 20MP nicht wirklich was bringen, außer größere Dateien).


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2015)

http://www.pz-news.de/pforzheim_art...nnte-Wege-mit-Baumstaemmen-_arid,1058783.html







Idioten auch bei uns in der Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (15. November 2015)




----------



## orangerauch (16. November 2015)

teufel noch mal! was ihr immerwieder im Schwarzwald entdeckt!


----------



## arise (19. November 2015)

Schön schön schön. ...vermute mal wieder gleiche gegend wie beim letzten mal...

Weiter so


----------



## ykcor (19. November 2015)

Stimmt - ein weiteres "Seitental" mit viel Potential


----------



## arise (19. November 2015)

Puh....na dann lohnts sich ja mal so richtig da mel ne runde zu touren....vermutlich die "ES"....oder doch weiter östlich von "BB" runter...ach oder...da gibts ja schon so einige mgk wo das passen könnte...aber vermutlich doch die "gs"


----------



## ykcor (19. November 2015)

Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe, liegt alles Interessante westlich von BB.


----------



## matou (24. November 2015)

Letztens mal wieder die Kamera für ein paar Nachtfotos rausgeholt...der Schwarzwald macht seinem Namen alle Ehre.


----------



## matou (29. November 2015)

Bah, Dauerregen...gut das ich am Freitag Urlaub genommen habe und etwas die Sonne im Nord-Schwarzwald genossen habe.


----------



## shield (29. November 2015)

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber die aussicht auf bild 1 kommt mir verdächtig vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten123 (29. November 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Schneebilder ausm Nordschwarzwald von gestern.


----------



## Mausoline (30. November 2015)

welcher See???


----------



## Carsten123 (1. Dezember 2015)

Huzenbacher See


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2015)

Da war ich schon lang nicht mehr, 
das letzte Mal hats noch ein paar Bäume mehr gehabt am Gegenhang.
1. Gedanke war Ellbachsee, aber sind alles schöne Plätze die Seen dort.


----------



## Waldgeist (3. Dezember 2015)

Die Bäume wurden durch ein Unwetter am 30.6.2012 umgeworfen. http://www.schwarzwald-informationen.de/huzenbacher-see-gesperrt.html


----------



## skask (6. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (8. Dezember 2015)

Wo bin ich....?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Dezember 2015)

Bismarckturm?


----------



## trail_desire (8. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell wohl vorm Rechner......aber wenn du fragst wo du warst.....würde ich auch Bismarckturm sagen....


----------



## black soul (8. Dezember 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bismarckturm?


jaaaaa, rischtisch. kenn ich auch noch


----------



## orangerauch (12. Dezember 2015)

heute im südlichen Schwarzwald:


----------



## ykcor (12. Dezember 2015)

Noch ein paar von heute


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Dezember 2015)

Auf dem Weg von Forbach zur Wegscheide.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. Dezember 2015)

Gestriger Nightride mit einem sündteuren E-MTB Testbike


----------



## Richi86 (15. Dezember 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Gestriger Nightride mit einem sündteuren E-MTB Testbike


Tobias?!


----------



## Zackbum (15. Dezember 2015)

Dachte schon - wo ist das schöne Process hin

Grüße 
-Zac-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. Dezember 2015)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Tobias?!


Nö. Thirtythree:



und ich:



waren u.a. in der Wolfsschlucht:



Alle Fotos exemplarisch, da Galerie.

@Zackbum 
Mein Process stand während der Testfahrt beim Kastner im Warmen.  
Grundsätzlich E-MTB ja, allerdings nur als Zweitbike. Aber als solches wäre das Uproc6 8.90 mit 7.399,-€ Listenpreis doch etwas heftig. Zumal großer Akku und Display nochmal 400,-€ extra kosten würden.


----------



## ykcor (19. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Endurix (19. Dezember 2015)

Geil!!!


----------



## AlexMC (22. Dezember 2015)

Das wollte ich schon länger mal probieren, und es war , also spannend...


----------



## franticz (22. Dezember 2015)

Wo warste den da


----------



## trail_desire (22. Dezember 2015)

franticz schrieb:


> Wo warste den da


Das will ich auch gern wissen.....aber lieber per pn als öffentlich.....


----------



## shield (23. Dezember 2015)

Schließe mich an


----------



## Zackbum (23. Dezember 2015)

Warum haste nicht bescheid gesagt  Dort um die Ecke sind noch ein paar von uns die immer gerne Mitfahrer begrüßen


----------



## AlexMC (23. Dezember 2015)

Wußte ich nicht  
Aber für's erste mal war vielleicht alleine besser, konnte ich endlos rumprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zackbum (23. Dezember 2015)

Das muss ich auch immer 
Manchmal steht man an einer Stelle - weiß man ist sie schon gefahren aber hat keinen blassen schimmer wie es gehen soll


----------



## arise (23. Dezember 2015)

Da muß ich auch wieder hin....solange noch kein schnee liegt...


----------



## aufgehts (23. Dezember 2015)

das bänkle am eigentlichen einstieg.....
zum glück nur 40 minuten anfahrt für mich.....


----------



## arise (23. Dezember 2015)

Ja du wohnst ja auch schon im hinführendem Tal. ....für mich sinds je nach verkehrslage gute 15 Minuten länger...da überlegt man es sich das ein paar mal ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## arise (23. Dezember 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## DAKAY (24. Dezember 2015)

Schaut echt interessant aus, würdest du mir auch verraten wo die Bilder entstanden, gerne auch mit ner kleinen Wegbeschreibung deiner Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyK (24. Dezember 2015)

Mich würde die Location auch interessieren, der Turm kommt mir bekannt vor kann ihn aber so im Gegenlicht nicht einordnen.

VG
Frank


----------



## orangerauch (24. Dezember 2015)

wenn ihr die locaton rausbekommt, fahrt bitte alle kehren sauber aus, oder lasst es, wenn sie euch zu anspruchsvoll sind. das ding ist in den letzten jahren schon ziemlich aus- und breitgefahren worden. doch es ist ein seltenes juwel im SW.
gewissermaßen das vordiplom nach dem einstieg in kehrenfahren...


----------



## ykcor (25. Dezember 2015)

Frisches Bildmaterial:


----------



## orangerauch (25. Dezember 2015)

das feinste im S...tal! 
klasse Idee!


----------



## arise (26. Dezember 2015)

hab des echt erst nach einiger zeit erkannt......ja im hinteren s-tal bzw w-tal gibt's so einiges...aber leider immer nur so kurze trailstückanteile.... auf der anderen Seite iss es dann noch anspruchsvoller aber auch viel kürzer...wobei das letzte Bild das sogar ist was ich meine...unterhalb der schnuckeligen Bank.Da fehlen aber Bilder vom IK...denn alle guten dinge sind drei (trails)


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Dezember 2015)

das sieht ja echt mega-heiss aus. Fixt mich auch total an, da mal zu fahren. Muss mal meine Bike Kumpels aus dem Schwarzwald  fragen, ob sie das kennen. Zur Beruhigung - wir hassen es auch Linien abzukürzen und Kurven weiter zu fahren, als sie sind - tragen auch lieber 10 mal zurück, als 1X zu "bescheissen"


----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Dezember 2015)

Unsere traditionelle Jahresabschlusstour am 31. Dezember führt zum Merkur. Leider kein Schnee dieses Jahr.

Danke Jungs, dass ihr mir jeden Dienstag vor Augen führt, wie schlecht es z.Zt. um meine Kondition bestellt ist!





Über den Dächern von Baden-Baden





Erinnerungsfoto





Sekt trinken wir heute Abend





Konditionell grad ned so gut drauf, habe ich mir für heute ein Testbike mit eingebautem Rückenwind gesichert. Echt ein Sahneschnittchen. So schnell bin ich mit meinem 111 nicht, den Zick Zack Weg runter. 





Jungs, was haltet ihr von E-Bikes? 



 
Sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen. 

Wolfsschlucht





Specialized





Guten Rutsch!


----------



## trail_desire (31. Dezember 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, dass ihr mir jeden Dienstag vor Augen führt, wie schlecht es z.Zt. um meine Kondition bestellt ist!..
> Konditionell grad ned so gut drauf, habe ich mir für heute ein Testbike mit eingebautem Rückenwind gesichert. Echt ein Sahneschnittchen. So schnell bin ich mit meinem 111 nicht, den Zick Zack Weg
> runter.
> Jungs, was haltet ihr von E-Bikes?
> ...



Hmmm....nettes E-Bike.....davon wird die Kondition aber nicht wieder besser........ich kauf mir das erst wenn ich alt bin.....und du bist ja noch viel jünger.....pass auf....sonst bin ich bald bergauf schneller mit meinem "Leichtfreerider" als du mit dem 111...
Euch auch nen guten Rutsch und als guten Vorsatz.....Finger weg von den E-Bikes....so lang wie möglich


----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Dezember 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Hmmm....nettes E-Bike.....davon wird die Kondition aber nicht wieder besser........


Ich wollte mich einfach nur nicht quälen heute.


> ich kauf mir das erst wenn ich alt bin.....und du bist ja noch viel jünger..


Ich weiß nicht wie ich's dir sagen soll, aber du BIST alt. 



> ...pass auf....sonst bin ich bald bergauf schneller mit meinem "Leichtfreerider" als du mit dem 111...


Werden wir am Sonntag ja sehen. 



> Euch auch nen guten Rutsch und als guten Vorsatz.....Finger weg von den E-Bikes....so lang wie möglich


Wer drüber lästert hat nur noch kein gescheites gefahren!  Ich hatte richtig viel Spaß, war laut strava bergab nicht gerade langsam (bei dem Sauwetter), bin nicht runter gefallen und noch fit genug um jetzt ausgiebig feiern gehen zu können.  Passt also alles! 

HAPPY TRAILS!


----------



## cemetery (31. Dezember 2015)

Also E-Mountainbikes finde ich auch super wenn man zum Beispiel aufgrund von gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen nicht mehr selbst den Berg hoch kommt. Bei uns brauchst ja erst gar nicht in den Wald fahren wenn du mit Steigungen Probleme hast. Hat sicher auch was wenn man einfach mal nur Bock auf Downhill hat aber der Elan fürs Uphill fehlt.

Optisch finde ich das Specialized auch ganz nett. Aber Preis und Gewicht sind natürlich schon eine Ansage.

Aber irgendwie würde mir da auch dieses gewisse Erfolgserlebnis fehlen. Ich bin hier jahrelang nur mit dem Motorrad unterwegs gewesen bevor ich das Biken mit dem MTB für mich entdeckt habe. Als ich das erste mal aus eigener Kraft mit dem MTB zum Kaltenbronn hoch bin war es oben vom Gefühl her als hätte ich gerade das erste mal auf einer einsamen Insel Feuer gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (31. Dezember 2015)

und dann ist der Akku leer, dann braucht´s erst recht Kondition bis auch dieser Akku leer ist.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (4. Januar 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> pass auf....sonst bin ich bald bergauf schneller mit meinem "Leichtfreerider" als du mit dem 111...





> Werden wir am Sonntag ja sehen.



Zwei MTBs mitten in der Stadt - verirrt?





Keineswegs. Die trail_desires haben zum Frühstück eingeladen.





Ein Singletrail ist ein Singletrail ist ein....





Verschnaufpause über den Dächern von Ettlingen





Tagesziel erreicht





Unterwegs haben wir Katrin getroffen, die hier trail_desire die Linie zeigt





Dieser sich aber nur den chickenway zu fahren traut 




(Sorry Uwe, konnte nicht widerstehen)

Katrin hat's drauf und fährt immer straight line 





last but not least





Und, wie fandet ihr die Abfahrt?





Für's Protokoll: *trail_desire hat die Bergwertung matschig steil gewonnen!* 1:0 für dich (aber das Jahr ist noch lang!).





Die Rucksackwertung gewinnt evoc - zu Null





Der Hersteller der leckersten Leckereien ließ sich im Nachhinein mangels Beweisen nicht mehr ermitteln





- ENDE -


----------



## cemetery (4. Januar 2016)

@.Konafahrer.  Randnotiz fürs Protokoll: Wenn ich mir so die Hosenlänge anschaue haben die Mädels mit ganz klarem Vorsprung die *Toughness Wertung* gewonnen


----------



## shield (10. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mir heute mal wieder Zeit genommen für das ein oder andere Bild auf Tour

Am Pumptrack des lokalen mtb Vereins kurz aufwärmen. Die Tables Rechts sind springbar 






Am Fuß des Bergs. 





Oben angekommen erstmal n Biss vom selbstgemachten energieriegel. 





Einstieg in den ersten Trail. 






Und so sieht's in Bewegtbild aus.






Ich denke es ist den meisten KA Menschen bekannt wo gefahren wurde


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Januar 2016)

orangerauch schrieb:


> wenn ihr die locaton rausbekommt, fahrt bitte alle kehren sauber aus, oder lasst es, wenn sie euch zu anspruchsvoll sind. das ding ist in den letzten jahren schon ziemlich aus- und breitgefahren worden. doch es ist ein seltenes juwel im SW.
> gewissermaßen das vordiplom nach dem einstieg in kehrenfahren...



nachdem ich also das Vordiplom gemacht habe - wo kann ich denn die Bachelor- und Masterthesis belegen?


----------



## cemetery (17. Januar 2016)

Der Winter ist da


----------



## derSteffen (17. Januar 2016)

cemetery schrieb:


> Der Winter ist da


 Same here!


----------



## AlexMC (17. Januar 2016)

Etwas weniger in den tieferen Lagen...


----------



## tobi2036 (17. Januar 2016)

Ich war jetzt am Wochenende auch im Tiefschnee unterwegs:

Rund um Durbach:






















Am Ende warn's 45 km und 1021 hm

Ich finde, es macht so wahnsinnig Spaß im Schnee mit'm Mtb zu fahren, dass ich am überlegen bin, mir speziell für' n Winterbetrieb n' Fatbike anzuschaffen. Mit doppelt breiten Reifen ist's bestimmt nochmal geiler und man kommt ohne Probleme wirklich überall hin.

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (17. Januar 2016)

Weinberge mit Schnee sehen interessant aus. Als würde sich in der Ferne eine römische Streitmacht positionieren


----------



## tobi2036 (17. Januar 2016)

cemetery schrieb:


> Weinberge mit Schnee sehen interessant aus. Als würde sich in der Ferne eine römische Streitmacht positionieren




Hehe ja das hat was


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mausoline (18. Januar 2016)

und etwas noch mehr in den höheren Lagen 

 alle Jahre wieder


----------



## orangerauch (20. Januar 2016)

20.01.2016 17:30 Kandelberg 1241m 


blick rüber zum silvanus vosegus
(in der mitte der rheinebende versinkt der kaiserstuhl (556m) im nebel)


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Januar 2016)




----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. Januar 2016)

Zeitreise an die gleiche Location 








Mann, war das steil









Sagenumwoben





Danke für die Erinnerung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (21. Januar 2016)

Lohnt eine reise nach gernsbach? )


----------



## AlexMC (21. Januar 2016)

Zum Bergrennen am Schloss Eberstein im Juni schon  (auch wenn das jetzt nicht ganz die erwartete Antwort ist...)


----------



## cemetery (21. Januar 2016)

_Dunkel war’s, der Mond schien helle, schneebedeckt die grüne Flur..._


----------



## AlexMC (21. Januar 2016)

Auf den Hügel hinterm Haus bevor der ganze Schnee wegschmilzt 













Der Hügel:









Auf dem Hügel:





Und runter:


----------



## cemetery (21. Januar 2016)

Sieht aber ganz gut befahrbar aus. Hier war es zum größten Teil echt grausig. Viele festgefrorene Traktorspuren (was ein gehoppel), Pkw Spurrillen mit gefrorenen Kanten die ungefähr so nachgiebig waren wie Bordsteinkanten oder Tiefschnee mit vereinzelten gefrorenen Fußspuren... da hab ich mir doch öfter mal ein Fatbike gewünscht.


----------



## AlexMC (21. Januar 2016)

Es war toll zu fahren, der Schnee schön griffig und auch der Trail runter war problemlos (auch wenn ich seehr gemütlich unterwegs war). Mit der Sonne dazu ein Traum


----------



## matou (23. Januar 2016)

Tja, gestern Nachmittag den vorerst schönen Schnee-Tag genossen.





Hilfe, mein Bike hat nen Knick!


----------



## amerryl (25. Januar 2016)

Noch eins vom Freitag


----------



## cemetery (25. Januar 2016)

Merkur Startplatz West





Merkur Startplatz Nordost


----------



## shield (25. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub da muss ich auch mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (25. Januar 2016)

shield schrieb:


> Ich glaub da muss ich auch mal ...wieder... hin.



Dachte ich mir auch gerade


----------



## cemetery (25. Januar 2016)

Mit Wolken am Himmel sind die Sonnenuntergänge da oben noch viel spektakulärer.


----------



## orangerauch (26. Januar 2016)

ich würd mal sagen: stark nachbearbeitete Bilder?


----------



## cemetery (26. Januar 2016)

orangerauch schrieb:


> ich würd mal sagen: stark nachbearbeitete Bilder?



Hier sind zwei unbearbeitete von diesem Abend.


----------



## orangerauch (26. Januar 2016)

Okay! die ersten mit dem bilke sind aber ziemlich psychedelisch...


----------



## AlexMC (6. Februar 2016)

Auf dem Pfad


----------



## FrankyK (8. Februar 2016)

Um wie viel Uhr warst du da? Am Samstag war echt die Hölle los als ich gegen 14 Uhr am einstig vorbei gekommen bin.


----------



## AlexMC (8. Februar 2016)

Halb vier rum, wir waren ganz alleine unterwegs, erst als wir unten waren, kam noch einer mit einem Nicolai nach.


----------



## franticz (8. Februar 2016)

Wo geht der trail los?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (8. Februar 2016)

Schau mal hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bild...r-ka-schwarzwald.672587/page-34#post-13484525 und klick auf "Tagesziel"


----------



## matou (10. Februar 2016)

Noch ein paar "älteres" ohne Schnee oder Siff-Wetter.


----------



## FrankyK (10. Februar 2016)

Wo hast du mein Bild her, und dann mit Photoshop bearbeitet


----------



## matou (10. Februar 2016)

Ist ja nicht so, dass der Ort unpopulär wäre.  Und im Abendlicht ists dort einfach am schönsten.


----------



## FrankyK (10. Februar 2016)

Ja da hast du vollkommen recht, ich finde es nur lustig dass unsere Panorama Bilderer bis auf die Jahreszeit fast identisch sind. Ich habe mein Bild als Hintergrund über 2 Bildschirme und dann deines im Browser sah dann schon komisch aus die Kombi.

Ja in der Dämmerung ist es schön dort oben, ich habe dann nur noch das Problem wie ich die 3 Stunden Fahrt nach Hause hin bekomme.
Oder das nächste mal das Auto auf Käppele stellen.


----------



## matou (11. Februar 2016)

Ja, schon lustig. 

Hier auch nochmal die Winter-Version...aber noch ein bisschen älter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Februar 2016)

Nochmal Wetter und Schneelage genutzt - mehr oder weniger


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. Februar 2016)

Für die Schweine unter uns...um Reichental gefunden und mitgenommen.


----------



## Fortis76 (14. Februar 2016)

Sowas ist ne Sauerei. Ich rege mich auch immer auf wenn Leute ihren Dreck in den Wald werfen.


----------



## shield (14. Februar 2016)

Ich war heute auch Ne runde fahren. 
Allerdings hätte ich nicht gedacht dass die Regenwolke am ersten Anstieg festhängt. 

Also erstmal Pause. 
Anhang anzeigen 463297

Noch n Foto mit auf dem Aussichtspunkt oben
Anhang anzeigen 463299
Doch nich so viel Aussicht
Anhang anzeigen 463300

Erste Abfahrt - wie immer ein Vergnügen!
Anhang anzeigen 463301
Anhang anzeigen 463302
Anhang anzeigen 463303

Erste Abfahrt erledigt.
Anhang anzeigen 463304

Zweiter Anstieg kurz vor dem "Gipfel"
Anhang anzeigen 463305

Und nach der zweite Abfahrt noch schnell was essen für die letzte Abfahrt. 
Anhang anzeigen 463306

Feierabend:
Anhang anzeigen 463307

Leider musste ich am Bahnhof 50 Minuten warten. Da hab ich mir noch die Zeit vertrieben. (Siehe Video)

Und hier noch das ganze in Bewegtbild:


----------



## Deleted 378187 (23. Februar 2016)

*Mein Vater ist hier schon in den 60zigern des letzten Jahrhunderts im letzten Jahrtausend mit dem Bonanza Rad runtergebrettert, später, in den 80zigern ich mit dem BMX.  Dieser Pfad hat es in seinem Verlauf in sich.

															   Kaltenbronn Diebstich alter Grenzweg nach Enzklösterle/Rombachtal*


----------



## matou (26. Februar 2016)

Das schöne Wetter tut echt gut! 

Handy-Pic von gestern Abend:


----------



## Chillout_KA (27. Februar 2016)

Von wo ist das aufgenommen ?
Schaut echt klasse aus!


----------



## Rolf H. (28. Februar 2016)

Flying Hartmut


----------



## Deleted 378187 (28. Februar 2016)

*

Habe heute meinen Taurindämpfer leergetrunken! Ismirübel jetzt...*

*



 *


----------



## matou (28. Februar 2016)

Chillout2013 schrieb:


> Von wo ist das aufgenommen ?
> Schaut echt klasse aus!



Danke. Ist der Bismarck-Turm oberhalb von Ettlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (6. März 2016)

Gestern im Wetterbericht nur "Niederschlag" gesehen und nicht auf die Temperaturen geschaut, "das bisschen Regen stört schon nicht" dachte ich mir. Zwischendurch hätte ich dann das Bike gerne gegen Skier oder Schneeschuhe getauscht 







*Ganz rund läufts nicht, dabei war es nur ein Bier gestern abend...*

*






*


----------



## tobi2036 (6. März 2016)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Gestern im Wetterbericht nur "Niederschlag" gesehen und nicht auf die Temperaturen geschaut, "das bisschen Regen stört schon nicht" dachte ich mir. Zwischendurch hätte ich dann das Bike gerne gegen Skier oder Schneeschuhe getauscht





Deshalb will ich noch n´Fatbike zu meiner Flotte. Denn im Schnee fahren macht Spaaaaaaaaaaaß


----------



## orangerauch (6. März 2016)

Heute im "Weißwald" 

 Landunter in höheren lagen


----------



## ykcor (6. März 2016)

Wir waren heute in niederen Lagen Kurven üben.


----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2016)

Heut auch mal wieder kurz im Winter gewesen


----------



## Deleted 378187 (8. März 2016)

Da war ich gestern Morgen auch! 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. März 2016)

ykcor schrieb:


> Wir waren heute in niederen Lagen Kurven üben.



Kurven üben ist 2016 meine Hauptaufgabe. Suche nur passende Kurven um abends mal kurz vorbeizudüsen.


----------



## aufgehts (9. März 2016)

tip-top


----------



## m0h (11. März 2016)

[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1973449' schrieb:
			
		

> [/URL]
> *Ganz rund läufts nicht, dabei war es nur ein Bier gestern abend...*



Ist das zufällig zwischen Immenstein und Hundseck hoch?! Kommt mir so bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (12. März 2016)

m0h schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig zwischen Immenstein und Hundseck hoch?! Kommt mir so bekannt vor



Kapplerwald Strasse?


----------



## maluca (12. März 2016)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Kapplerwald Strasse?


wo treibst du dich rum?


----------



## m0h (12. März 2016)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Kapplerwald Strasse?



Sieht für mich danach aus


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. März 2016)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Kapplerwald Strasse?


100 Punkte! Hab mich zu den Gertelbach Wasserfällen durch den Schnee gekämpft mit Zwischenstopp am Sickenwalder Horn.


----------



## Alter Ossi (13. März 2016)

maluca schrieb:


> wo treibst du dich rum?


Daheim das Bettchen hüten!


----------



## Deleted 378187 (15. März 2016)

* 

																				Zwischen Seewald und Bad Wildbad*


*Anhang anzeigen 472986 Anhang anzeigen 472986 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (16. März 2016)

Feierabendrunde am Montag...Frühling liegt in der Luft.


----------



## Mausoline (16. März 2016)

Biotonne schrieb:


> *
> 
> Zwischen Seewald und Bad Wildbad*
> 
> ...




Deine Links funktionieren nicht


----------



## Deleted 378187 (17. März 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Deine Links funktionieren nicht



Mh, morgen fahr ich mal zum Toten Mann und knipse da - mal sehen ob ich das dann verlinktbekommentue.


----------



## Deleted 378187 (18. März 2016)

*													 Scheiss Loipen Eis Schnee Zeugs*

*

 

 

 

 *


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. März 2016)

Witzige Sache mit der Dose.
farblich dürfte Booster besser passen als RedBull ;-)


----------



## Deleted 378187 (18. März 2016)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Witzige Sache mit der Dose.
> farblich dürfte Booster besser passen als RedBull ;-)


Kein Scheiß ich such schon ewig nach: http://www.raubtierbrause.de/

Die coolste Orange Dose, aber woher nehmen?


----------



## Deleted 378187 (18. März 2016)

* 
Sattel update*

*

 *


----------



## matou (19. März 2016)

Na, das sah doch gestern im Schwarzwald echt nach Frühling aus! Herrlich!
Kamera dabei gehabt...und Conny vor der Linse.


----------



## DAKAY (19. März 2016)

^Wow.
Ich könnt mir in den Fuss schießen, gestern den ganzen Tag gearbeitet und heute ist wieder alles grau in grau.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. März 2016)

Schöne Bilder  wo isn das ? paar infos wären top 
Geht mir genauso mit der Arbeit und heut bis 17.00Uhr gings grad weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (19. März 2016)

Biotonne schrieb:


> Kein Scheiß ich such schon ewig nach: http://www.raubtierbrause.de/
> 
> Die coolste Orange Dose, aber woher nehmen?



Warum nicht auf der von Dir oben verlinkten Seite bestellen ?


----------



## Deleted 378187 (20. März 2016)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Warum nicht auf der von Dir oben verlinkten Seite bestellen ?


Ganze Palette Dämpfer? Vermutlich hätte ich das auch getan aber ich benötige dringend eine neue Bremse und weiß da schon nicht was sinnvoll ist.
Ich habe es mit "Maximum Antriebsstoff" gelöst Dose ist Grau/Orange.


----------



## matou (20. März 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> ^Wow.
> Ich könnt mir in den Fuss schießen, gestern den ganzen Tag gearbeitet und heute ist wieder alles grau in grau.





x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder  wo isn das ? paar infos wären top
> Geht mir genauso mit der Arbeit und heut bis 17.00Uhr gings grad weiter



Danke! 
...hat bei mir auch nur mit Resturlaub geklappt, der bis zum Monatsende abgebaut werden muss. 

Die Fotos stehen heute übrigens zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. März 2016)

Wo die strecke ist willst du nicht verraten ? gerne auch pm


----------



## DAKAY (20. März 2016)

Stern ist gesetzt


----------



## orangerauch (21. März 2016)

gestern mittag im Südschwarzwald...
LL im T-Shirt, ist mal was ganz anderes...


----------



## shield (8. April 2016)

sommer kommt!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. April 2016)

Mann, war da heute ein Verkehr ...













Happy Trails!


----------



## Mausoline (9. April 2016)

ne Impression ausm Eyachtal von heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. April 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Na, das sah doch gestern im Schwarzwald echt nach Frühling aus! Herrlich!
> Kamera dabei gehabt...und Conny vor der Linse.


Welche Ecke ist das denn ??


----------



## cemetery (13. April 2016)




----------



## matou (15. April 2016)

Gestern mal wieder ein paar Klassiker abgeradelt.
Im Vergleich zu heute mit herrlicher Abendsonne und 1000 schönen Grün-Schattierungen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. April 2016)

d' Pfad zur Abwechslung mal uphill:





HIER die Geschichte zum Foto


----------



## .Konafahrer. (21. April 2016)

Schon wieder ich 



Foto steht zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages. D.h. ich freue mich über jeden Stern von den Freunden des gepflegten Singletrails.


----------



## Rolf H. (21. April 2016)

Gestern in der Fuchsklinge .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (21. April 2016)

Bei Pforzheim


----------



## Rolf H. (21. April 2016)

[
Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (21. April 2016)




----------



## tobi2036 (21. April 2016)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 486122
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 486124






Das gute alte Lothar-Denkmal auf der Moos. Immer wieder schön für ne geschwinde Feierabendrunde und n Feierabendbier auf der Kornebene


----------



## DAKAY (21. April 2016)

Oha, wo ist das?
Edith: zu spät


----------



## limbokoenig (21. April 2016)

das Teil hab ich da oben ja noch nie gesehen


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (21. April 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Schon wieder ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dein Helm sieht aber klein aus ?
wie weich fährt ihr eure Gabeln eigentlich ? sieht beim @Rolf H. auch nicht anderster aus


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (21. April 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Das gute alte Lothar-Denkmal auf der Moos. Immer wieder schön für ne geschwinde Feierabendrunde und n Feierabendbier auf der Kornebene



Stimmt   blöd nur, dass heute Donnerstag ist und geschlossen war  glücklicherweise gibt es in dem Eck ja genügend Alternative!


----------



## cemetery (23. April 2016)




----------



## matou (23. April 2016)

Gestern...noch bei super Wetter!
...spielen im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2016)

Hab gestern einen Trail an den andern gehängt, ne richtig schöne Runde dabei rausbekommen mit guten Höhenmetern und nebenbei auch ein bißchen gespielt  scheee wars

auf grobem Eisenbahnschotter




der Fotograf hatte wohl Schieflage 




leider nur ein Foto nach dem Befahren




Schiebepassage für mich



endlich ne Stelle (fast) nur für mich 




letztes Jahr hab ich noch verweigert




falsche Linie gewählt


----------



## cemetery (24. April 2016)

Hätte vielleicht besser noch dort etwas gebetet. Zum krönenden Abschluss der Tour hats mich schön lang gelegt und der Oberarmknochen hat sich mit einem lauten Knacken verabschiedet


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. April 2016)

Ouuuhhhhhhhhh,sh............!!!
Gute Besserung vorab schonmal......

Gruß ein OberSCHENKELkollege  :-/


----------



## cemetery (24. April 2016)

Danke, gleichfalls.

Auf den letzten 200m im Wald. Etwas tieferer Schlamm unterm Laub versteckt und weg war das Vorderrad. In Zukunft wieder Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2016)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. April 2016)

@cemetery 
Kopf hoch! Wird wieder.
Hätte schlimmer kommen können, wenn ich deinen Namen da so lese...

Nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## cemetery (24. April 2016)

Ja, nochmal Schwein gehabt. Aber trotzdem ärgerlich


----------



## PORTEX77 (24. April 2016)

Immer ärgerlich,Zwangspause,Schmerzen....Krankenhaus?
Wie gehts dem Bike?


----------



## cemetery (24. April 2016)

Die nette Dame in der Radiologie war nach dem ersten Bild etwas überrascht weil mein Gesichtsausdruck wohl für das was sie auf dem Foto gesehen hat nicht schmerzverzerrt genug war. Muss wohl leider auch operiert werden  Aber so oder so ist jetzt mindestens 6 Wochen Immobilisations-Bandage angesagt 

Zum Bike. Ich konnte zumindest noch die drei Kilometer nach Hause fahren. Auf den ersten flüchtigen Blick hab ich nichts gesehen. Aber ich hab ja jetzt dann noch mehr als genug Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (25. April 2016)

Und wer versorgt uns jetzt mit den tollen Bildern?



Gute Besserung meine Zwangspause endet jetzt langsam seit September.
Ich hatte mir den Winter ausgesucht


----------



## Rebell-78 (25. April 2016)

cemetery schrieb:


> Hätte vielleicht besser noch dort etwas gebetet. Zum krönenden Abschluss der Tour hats mich schön lang gelegt und der Oberarmknochen hat sich mit einem lauten Knacken verabschiedet



Gute besserung
Klingelkapelle?
Wo bis Du gestürzt?


----------



## cemetery (25. April 2016)

Genau da, beim Waldseebad. Einfachste Stelle von der ganzen Tour.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (25. April 2016)

cemetery schrieb:


> Einfachste Stelle von der ganzen Tour.


Tät ich so nicht sagen. Hab da mit einem Überschlag 2014 'nen Helm gespalten:





*Gute Besserung! *


----------



## cemetery (25. April 2016)

Exakt die Stelle war es. Vor dem kleinen Baum an dem Knick hatte ich einen Rutscher übers Vorderrad in Fahrtrichtung nach rechts und hab dann mit dem rechten Lenkerende den Baum gestreift. Den Lenker hat es dadurch nach Rechts gerissen und ich bin durch den Rechtsspin schön auf der linken Schulter gelandet *knack*. Ich lag dann ziemlich genau da wo auch der Abdruck von dir ist.

OP ist jetzt mal für Mittwoch geplant und dann schauen wir mal wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. April 2016)

cemetery schrieb:


> ...und ich bin durch den Rechtsspin schön auf der linken Schulter gelandet *knack*. Ich lag dann ziemlich genau da wo auch der Abdruck von dir ist.
> 
> OP ist jetzt mal für Mittwoch geplant und dann schauen wir mal wie sich das entwickelt.



Mein Beileid. Ich hatte das 2007 auch. Gelenkpfanne geschraubt und Manschette wieder zusammengenäht. Ein bisschen Reha danach und alles ist annähernd wieder gut. AZR kann ich für ambulante Reha empfehlen. Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (5. Mai 2016)

Vatertagstour

















heute nicht


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Mai 2016)

wow, der Kleene fährt ja schon ganz schön was!


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Mai 2016)

werw eiss, wo ich gestern Vatertag war?


----------



## shield (6. Mai 2016)

Gestern in Freiburg:


----------



## Rolf H. (7. Mai 2016)

Bei der Hahnenfalzhütte : Flying Hartmut :


----------



## Rolf H. (7. Mai 2016)

Im Grösseltal :


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. Mai 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2002796?in=user


----------



## AlexMC (7. Mai 2016)

zwei XPZ auf Tour , mit franticz den Pfad runtergesaust


----------



## franticz (7. Mai 2016)

War lustig^^


----------



## AlexMC (7. Mai 2016)

rumpelflowig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (7. Mai 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> zwei XPZ auf Tour , mit franticz den Pfad runtergesaust


War heute zischen Waldpfad, Mahlberg (Cerro) und Waldpfad (wieder runter) auch am Pfad. Mehr Rumpel als Flow würde ich sagen. Wieder wohlbehalten im Tal:


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2016)

Entspannung mit Aussicht


----------



## Fortis76 (9. Mai 2016)

@Mausoline 
Ist das bei der Schweizerkopf Hütte?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Mai 2016)

Das im Hintergrund müsste die Falkenburgklinik sein.


----------



## Rolf H. (10. Mai 2016)

Am Sonntag mit dem Biketreff-Niefern im Hagenschieß bei Pforzheim :


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. Mai 2016)

Das sollte auf dem Westweg sein, bei den beiden Wildschweinskulpturen, oder?


----------



## Rolf H. (10. Mai 2016)

Nö !

Ist hier :


----------



## Joerg_1969 (10. Mai 2016)

Rolf H. schrieb:


> Nö !
> 
> Ist hier :



Mea culpa, ich bezog mich auf das Ruhebild von Mausoline


----------



## Mausoline (10. Mai 2016)

die Skizze von @Rolf H. kann aber auch mal von Nutzen sein 




DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das im Hintergrund müsste die Falkenburgklinik sein.



Keine Ahnung wie die heißt  aber der Falkenfelsen ist fast daneben 

Die Liegen sind auf jeden Fall nicht für Kleine gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (10. Mai 2016)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Das sollte auf dem Westweg sein, bei den beiden Wildschweinskulpturen, oder?


.....genau....


----------



## black soul (11. Mai 2016)

ferkel


----------



## Joerg_1969 (11. Mai 2016)

Hoffentlich sind da dann nicht bald 3 von den Schwarzkitteln


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Mai 2016)

Die Schweinderln mit zugehörigen Liegen sind auf dem Hahnefalzweg zwischen Weidhäusleplatz und Hahnenfalzhütte in der Kurve kurz vor dem Pavíllion und der neuen Aussichtsplattform


----------



## BassT-73 (11. Mai 2016)

Das Pendant zu Erdogan  



trail_desire schrieb:


> .....genau....Anhang anzeigen 492233
> Anhang anzeigen 492234


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. Mai 2016)

BassT-73 schrieb:


> Das Pendant zu Erdogan



Nur gut dass da Smileys sind, so ist es als Satire zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (13. Mai 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> .....genau.............




Wie unterschiedlich doch Mann und Frau sind  Ich hab ein Wildschwein als Stativ benutzt.

.....hats dir denn gutgetan? ganz so entspannt sieht dein Gesichtsausdruck nicht aus


----------



## ykcor (14. Mai 2016)

Wenn die tiefschwebenden Wolken in den Tälern hängen, ist es doch am Schönsten


----------



## trail_desire (14. Mai 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wie unterschiedlich doch Mann und Frau sind  Ich hab ein Wildschwein als Stativ benutzt.
> 
> .....hats dir denn gutgetan? ganz so entspannt sieht dein Gesichtsausdruck nicht aus



Ja so unterschiedlich sind Frau und Mann. Du hast das Schwein benutzt.....bei mir wars umgekehrt Die Sau hat mich benutzt....daher der Gesichtsausdruck.
Zum Glück konnt ich der unbändigen Gier des Tieres entgehen, sonst hätt ich mir vielleicht noch ein Spreißel eingefangen....


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Mai 2016)

und so hat sich das Wildschwein einen Spreißel eingefangen
Wann sehen wir uns mal wieder im Wald ?


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> .........
> Zum Glück konnt ich der unbändigen Gier des Tieres entgehen, sonst hätt ich mir vielleicht noch ein Spreißel eingefangen....



Grad nochmal Schwein gehabt


----------



## black soul (15. Mai 2016)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> und so hat sich das Wildschwein einen Spreißel eingefangen
> Wann sehen wir uns mal wieder im Wald ?


----------



## tobi2036 (17. Mai 2016)

Hab auch n´ Bild von ner  schnellen Samstagsrunde auf die Moos bei Gengenbach, solange das Wetter noch einigermaßen gehalten hat.
Das war die sogenannte "Taufe beim Lothar-Denkmal auf der Moos" mit Hochzeits- äähhh .....Beweisfoto meines neuen Bikes
*BULLS Black Adder Team 29´(2016)* .   Ein fester Programmpunkt, der sein muss   (zumindest bei mir).

Der Umtrunk wurde danach standesgemäß auf der Kornebene bei einem "Weizen"-Glaß Colaweizen begossen, und der geschwinde Nachhauseweg führte dann noch mit einem schnellen und kurzen Zwischensprint über den Brandeckturm dann nach Hause.


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (17. Mai 2016)

@tobi2036

Schickes Bike!


----------



## tobi2036 (17. Mai 2016)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> @tobi2036
> 
> Schickes Bike!




Danke. Macht Laune, das DIng


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (17. Mai 2016)

Glaube ich sofort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (20. Mai 2016)

Bei Langensteinbach:


----------



## Fortis76 (20. Mai 2016)

Ist das die St. Barbara Kapelle?


----------



## Rolf H. (21. Mai 2016)

Genau !
Wir , Biketreff-Niefern , kamen auf dem Weg zum Lindenbräu  da vorbei .


----------



## shield (24. Mai 2016)

shield schrieb:


> Moin Leute. Nach ein paar nassen Tagen bin ich wieder zuhause.
> Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack in Standbildern was ich erlebt habe. Ein kleines Video mit (vielen anderen Bikes) und (m)einem Propain Tyee folgt.
> 
> 
> ...



und hier das versprochene Video (mehr Infos in der Videobeschreibung) - wenns es gefällt, dann klicken. Fänd ich ja spitze wenn dieser räuddige edit ein Video der Woche packen würde


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Mai 2016)

Habe mir das Video jetzt schon dreimal angeschaut. 
Einfach nur geil


----------



## Saci (24. Mai 2016)

- und schön mein altes Radl in Aktion zu sehen!


----------



## tobi2036 (26. Mai 2016)

So, hab gestern auch ne schöne Arbeitswochenabschlusstour gemacht. Erst mit´m Arbeitskollegen n paar Trails gerockt, und dann alleine über die Hügel nach Hause aufgebrochen, mit einmal "Bierhaushalt" auftanken auf der Kornebene. 

70,2km und 1.412hm


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Mai 2016)

Meine Ausbeute der letzten Wochen...




*7 Burgenrunde in der Pfalz. Schöne Landschaft, super Trails und es gibt für "alle" viel zu sehen *


Fronleichnam gabs noch ne kleine Runde im Schwarzwald. Das frühe Aufstehen hat sich gelohnt, wahnsinn wie viel gegen Mittag los war 




*Nur das Knattern der Mopeds unterbricht die Stille am höchsten Punkt...*




*Für ein Biwak hats diesmal nicht gepasst, aber Kaffee gabs trotzdem...*




*Spätestens jetzt wurde die letzte Müdigkeit weggerumpelt...*









Schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## matou (29. Mai 2016)

Auch wieder in lokalen Gefilden...mal die gebauten Strecken am Wattkopf abgeklappert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (30. Mai 2016)

Scheffelhöhe bei Bad Teinach , mit Strom ...


----------



## Rebell-78 (30. Mai 2016)




----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2016)

Strom, Schutzblech und Lycra ! Mein lieber Schwan, Du traust Dich was 

Bitte nicht böse sein, sollte ein Schwerz sein. Ich würde eh gerne mal mit dem Nieferner Biketreff radeln.
Nur will ich so viel und es fehlt wie meißt an der Zeit.

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Juni 2016)

Hausrunde auf einem Process 153DL


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. Juni 2016)

schöne Bilder 
darf ich fragen was das für Felgenringe sind ?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Juni 2016)

Danke 

Das sind 27,5 WTB Felgen (i35) mit 'ner 35er Innenbreite:





Daraus resultiert zusammen mit dem DHF ein supersolides Kurven-Fahrverhalten = Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. Juni 2016)

Merci


----------



## patrick78 (10. Juni 2016)

mit was machst du auf tour so gute fotos??


----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. Juni 2016)

Mit einer *Pentax K-x*. War nur die Hausrunde und der Rucksack ansonsten leer.





PS. Wenn du in der Galerie unter _Foto-Infos_ auf das Kameramodell klickst, dann bekommst du die s.g. EXIF (Aufnahme-) Daten angezeigt.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (10. Juni 2016)

Unterwegs....


----------



## trail_desire (10. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Unterwegs....


Dobel Richtung Eyachtal?


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juni 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Dobel Richtung Eyachtal?



sag ich auch


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Juni 2016)

Ohha, hab ich noch nie gesehen. Gehe ich doch am WoEnde mal suchen...


----------



## Rolf H. (11. Juni 2016)

Carl Postweilerweg von Dobel ins Eyachtal .


----------



## orangerauch (11. Juni 2016)

heute mal den Südschwarzwald aus der Ferne betrachtet:





(von der kleinen Kalksteinerhebung 312 im Breisgau)


----------



## .Konafahrer. (11. Juni 2016)

Endlich mal wieder in Begleitung
[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2019165']
	
[/URL]

War ja klar wohin:





Den Pfad fährt 'se auf ihren Ground Controls ohne Probleme





Aber kaum sieht sie etwas Matsch ...





Denkt sie an Wellness und holt sie sich 'ne Fangopackung 





Frauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (12. Juni 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder in Begleitung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht ja echt versaut aus deine Maus..............und dreckig gemacht hat sie sich auch noch


----------



## franticz (13. Juni 2016)

der pfad ist einfach toll hoffe ich kann auch bald mal wieder hin


----------



## .Konafahrer. (16. Juni 2016)

Juni anno 2016


----------



## Rebell-78 (16. Juni 2016)

Hast du auch eigene Bikes oder kommst mit Leihbikes über die Runde?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (16. Juni 2016)

Eigenes Material schonen erhöht den Wiederverkaufswert. 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten, habe ich heute erst die Bremsbeläge an meinem 111 gewechselt. Und mir nebenbei bemerkt das Vorkaufrecht an diesem schnellen und leichten (13,13kg ohne Matsch in L) Testbike gesichert:


----------



## shield (16. Juni 2016)

Um den Edelberg/Wattkopf in Karlsruhe:


----------



## AlexMC (16. Juni 2016)

Alle Wege >2m, vorbildlich


----------



## Richi86 (17. Juni 2016)

shield schrieb:


> Um den Edelberg/Wattkopf in Karlsruhe:


Schöne Abschiedsrunde...
Ist das neue schon im Keller?


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Juni 2016)

Muß Heute auch ne Runde drehen
Mal wieder ein schönes Video Shield


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (17. Juni 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Eigenes Material schonen erhöht den Wiederverkaufswert.
> 
> Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten, habe ich heute erst die Bremsbeläge an meinem 111 gewechselt. Und mir nebenbei bemerkt das Vorkaufrecht an diesem schnellen und leichten (13,13kg ohne Matsch in L) Testbike gesichert:


gewicht ok, die reifen, na ja.


----------



## shield (17. Juni 2016)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Schöne Abschiedsrunde...
> Ist das neue schon im Keller?


Ne noch nicht. DHL hat mein LRS verloren


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Juni 2016)

scheint wohl das DHL in letzter Zeit viel verloren geht ärgerlich sowas


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Juni 2016)

Bei DHL ist es sogar so (schon sehr oft passiert und reklamiert) ich Hocke zuhause und warte auf das Paket. Der Zusteller klingelt erst im Erdgeschoss da ich im 3.OG wohne, macht niemand auf vom EG geht er wieder. Alle anderen Paket Zusteller klingen bei mir, und ich gehe auch runder. Lasse die Armen Kerle nicht ins 3.OG rennen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Juni 2016)

Bei mir auch schon fast bei jedem Paket der kommt an klingelt nicht schmeißt die abholkarte ein und verschwindet zwei mal hab ich ihn erwischt
Sitzt zuhause warte auf das Paket und weis ganz genau das es heute zugstellt wird und was machen die ? hauen einfach ab ohne zu klingeln 
Hab mich auch schon mehrmals beschwert das bringt einfach nichts


----------



## matou (17. Juni 2016)

Danke Leute!
Da ihr scheinbar die ganzen "schlechten DHL-Erfahrungen" abgreift, habe ich entsprechend der Wahrscheinlichkeitsverteilung fast immer nur gute Erfahrungen mit meinen Paketboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (17. Juni 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Danke Leute!
> Da ihr scheinbar die ganzen "schlechten DHL-Erfahrungen" abgreift, habe ich entsprechend der Wahrscheinlichsverteilung fast immer nur gute Erfahrungen mit meinen Paketboten.



Du Glücklicher


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Juni 2016)

heeee, der Jogger dem Ihr gestern kurz vor dem EX-Otto-Trail entgegen gekommen seit, ist nicht mit auf dem Video !!!
Ich habs mir gedacht, dass Du der hinterste der 3 warst..

Grüße


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Juni 2016)

was habt Ihr denn für grausliche Paketauslieferer ? Bisher hatte ich wohl echt glück.


----------



## shield (17. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte bisher auch nie Probleme. 
Aber dieses Mal lohnt es sich für DHL. Toller LRS... Mal abwarten. 

Achso ja: das Richtung Otto waren wir.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (18. Juni 2016)

Auch bei uns hat der Bote heute nicht geliefert - bestellt war gutes Wetter!





Künstliches Nass





Unterwegs trafen wir zufällig noch so zwei (Regen-)Verrückte (Freunde von uns):




(Archivfoto)

Fluchtpunkt Batschari Hütte





Die Treppen-Batterien durch den Park runter zur Trinkhalle waren spaßig.





Die der Trinkhalle sind bei Regen nicht zu empfehlen! Nix bassiert - aber fast.


----------



## matou (18. Juni 2016)

Bote hat geliefert. 
...allerdings bin ich schon kurz vor Sieben aus dem Haus, da es ab Mittag wieder regnen sollte...

Von oben Sonne - von unten Wasser! 













Naja...etwas Wasser von oben gabs dann heute aber doch noch...


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Juni 2016)

Ich bin um kurz vor 10:00 Uhr los


 
stand kurz vor verschlossener Tür. Bin dann weiter



Tolles Wetter und Happy


----------



## trail_desire (19. Juni 2016)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich bin um kurz vor 10:00 Uhr los
> Anhang anzeigen 504167
> stand kurz vor verschlossener Tür. Bin dann weiter
> Anhang anzeigen 504169
> Tolles Wetter und Happy



Ja super, Otto auch tot. Das haben wir nun davon von den Bemühungen um irgendwo legal fahren zu dürfen. Alle zugegebenermassen illegal gebauten oder ausgebauten Wege sind nun erkenntlich verboten und werden demnächst auch sicher unbefahrbar gemacht. Und ich wette, daß auch bald am Krasser das Biken verboten Schild steht. Die Legalisierung von irgendwelchen Reservaten bestärkt nur die 2m Befürworter. Die können ja jetzt behaupten, hey ihr habt doch jetzt ne Strecke. 
Für mich bedeutet Mountenbiken Freiheit. Weil man damit überall hin kommt und die entlegensten Gebiete erkunden kann. Dabei respektiere ich selbstverständlich Naturschutzgebiete und verlasse dort niemals den Weg, so wie auch das die Wanderer tun sollten. Ein Bikepark, auch wenn es nur eine kleine Piste ist, kann eine willkommene Ergänzung sein. Ersetzt aber niemals die Freiheit, die ich unter Biken verstehe.
Ich habe nicht vor mich in Reservate stecken zu lassen.  Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir nur annähernd das bekommen werden was wir bisher mit den mehr oder weniger geduldeten Strecken hatten. Selbst wenn wir noch eine oder zwei solcher Strecken wie den neuen SMDH bekommen sollten.....es bleibt ein Gefängnis. Und je mehr man sich um einige wenige Ausnahmen bemüht, desto weniger Chancen hat die DIMB im Kampf gegen die 2M Regel.


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Juni 2016)

@trail_desire gut geschrieben 
Wie ich es schonmal geschrieben habe, hätte man den ein oder anderen Trail lassen können. 
Und es wie in Freiburg "Borderline" mit kleinen Schildern kennzeichnen können. Ich hätte dafür auch gerne 500€ gespendet. 
Manchmal kommt es mir vor als wenn wir Unmenschen gegenüber der Natur wären, was WIR ganz und garnicht sind!!!


----------



## MO_Thor (20. Juni 2016)

Leider sind Schilder auch nur Schilder. Von Bekannten höre ich häufiger, dass Wanderer den Canadian Trail in Freiburg hochwandern und sich über die Radfahrer aufregen, die ihnen entgegenkommen. Also auch unsere Gefängnisse und Reservate sind nicht "sicher" (schlechte Wortwahl, ich weiß, aber ich könnte es nur umständlich umschreiben). 

Auf meinem Hausberg sind seit Ende Januar ganze Wanderwege vom Forst unbrauchbar gemacht worden: Baumkronen, die nicht verwertet worden sind, hat man einfach auf die Wege gezerrt und lässt sie da jetzt liegen. Der übelste Teil ist oberhalb des Einbollens, Denzlingen. Das war ein ausgeschilderter Weg, um von einer Wegkreuzung recht bequem übern Hügel zu fahren/wandern. Jetzt ist damit Schluß. Alle 20m ne Baumkrone. Man sieht es erst, wenn man den Weg rund 200m weit folgt und eine Kurve passiert...so kann man die ganzen Leute, die die Forstarbeit stören, auch ausm Wald kriegen. Einfach bestehende Wege unattraktiv machen. Schon latscht da keiner mehr lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. Juni 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ja super, Otto auch tot. Das haben wir nun davon von den Bemühungen um irgendwo legal fahren zu dürfen. Alle zugegebenermassen illegal gebauten oder ausgebauten Wege sind nun erkenntlich verboten und werden demnächst auch sicher unbefahrbar gemacht. Und ich wette, daß auch bald am Krasser das Biken verboten Schild steht. Die Legalisierung von irgendwelchen Reservaten bestärkt nur die 2m Befürworter. Die können ja jetzt behaupten, hey ihr habt doch jetzt ne Strecke.
> Für mich bedeutet Mountenbiken Freiheit. Weil man damit überall hin kommt und die entlegensten Gebiete erkunden kann. Dabei respektiere ich selbstverständlich Naturschutzgebiete und verlasse dort niemals den Weg, so wie auch das die Wanderer tun sollten. Ein Bikepark, auch wenn es nur eine kleine Piste ist, kann eine willkommene Ergänzung sein. Ersetzt aber niemals die Freiheit, die ich unter Biken verstehe.
> Ich habe nicht vor mich in Reservate stecken zu lassen.  Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir nur annähernd das bekommen werden was wir bisher mit den mehr oder weniger geduldeten Strecken hatten. Selbst wenn wir noch eine oder zwei solcher Strecken wie den neuen SMDH bekommen sollten.....es bleibt ein Gefängnis. Und je mehr man sich um einige wenige Ausnahmen bemüht, desto weniger Chancen hat die DIMB im Kampf gegen die 2M Regel.




Der Otto wurde zeitgleich mit den anderen illegalen Trails gesperrt.
Das sind bis auf Teile des Babylon keine Wanderwege gewesen, sondern neu in den Wald "reingeschlagene" Wege. Das sind schlicht und einfach "illegal" erbaute Trails...das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will...ist halt so und hat auch nichts mit "Freiheit" zu tun. 
Hätte der neue SMDH nicht zur Debatte gestanden, hätte man die Trails definitiv schon früher platt gemacht....siehe z.b. auch die Historie am alten SMDH.

Ansonsten hoffen wir mal, dass die Stadt Ettlingen und der MTB-Club zusammen etwas reißen können und verweise auf diesen Fred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ettlingen-wattkopf-smdh-stammtisch.507971/page-14#post-13858763


----------



## trail_desire (20. Juni 2016)

matou schrieb:


> ...ist halt so und hat auch nichts mit "Freiheit" zu tun.


Das schrieb ich ja, daß diese illegal sind. Das mit der "Freiheit" bezog ich auf bereits vorhandene (Wander)Wege. Meine Befürchtung ist,
daß diese demnächst auch noch mit Schildern versehen werden, damit dann jeder weiß, das man da auch nicht darf. Und je mehr legale DH-Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden, desto mehr festigt sich die 2-M Regel im Ländle, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. Juni 2016)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Leider sind Schilder auch nur Schilder. Von Bekannten höre ich häufiger, dass Wanderer den Canadian Trail in Freiburg hochwandern und sich über die Radfahrer aufregen, die ihnen entgegenkommen. Also auch unsere Gefängnisse und Reservate sind nicht "sicher" (schlechte Wortwahl, ich weiß, aber ich könnte es nur umständlich umschreiben).
> 
> Auf meinem Hausberg sind seit Ende Januar ganze Wanderwege vom Forst unbrauchbar gemacht worden: Baumkronen, die nicht verwertet worden sind, hat man einfach auf die Wege gezerrt und lässt sie da jetzt liegen. Der übelste Teil ist oberhalb des Einbollens, Denzlingen. Das war ein ausgeschilderter Weg, um von einer Wegkreuzung recht bequem übern Hügel zu fahren/wandern. Jetzt ist damit Schluß. Alle 20m ne Baumkrone. Man sieht es erst, wenn man den Weg rund 200m weit folgt und eine Kurve passiert...so kann man die ganzen Leute, die die Forstarbeit stören, auch ausm Wald kriegen. Einfach bestehende Wege unattraktiv machen. Schon latscht da keiner mehr lang



Genau diese Taktik wird an vielen anderen Stellen auch gefahren.
Ärgerlich für alle, die den Wald zur Erholung nutzen. Eigentlich haben Wanderer und Biker sehr ähnliche Interessen.
ICh bemühe mich immer die Wege wieder frei zu räumen.


----------



## MO_Thor (20. Juni 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Und je mehr legale DH-Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden, desto mehr festigt sich die 2-M Regel im Ländle, da bin ich mir sicher.


Sehe ich leider auch so.



Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Ich bemühe mich immer die Wege wieder frei zu räumen.


Bis zu einem gewissen Grad geht das super, aber in meinem Fall....5 Mann, Kettensägen, Rückfahrzeuge....wird ne größere Aktion


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juni 2016)

Zitiere mich selbst


LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ohha, hab ich noch nie gesehen. Gehe ich doch am WoEnde mal suchen...



habs heute gefunden, sehr schöner flowiger Trail...


----------



## Radonluigi (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe vor ein paar Wochen spontan mit einem Kumpel in der Karlsruher Innenstadt ein kurzes Video gemacht und würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen. Vom Stil her ist das Video mal etwas anderes, aber auch Qualitativ sehr gut gelungen. 
Schauts euch an! Auf dem Kanal folgt bald noch ein Video der neuen Downhill Strecke 





Zum Video:
Ich fahre das Nox EDT 5.9 Expert und mein Kameramann Matteo (https://www.youtube.com/user/QubeProd/featured) hat für das Video die Lumix Gh4 verwendet.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (29. Juni 2016)

Kennst du das: Du tust etwas, obwohl dir in jedem einzelnen Moment bewusst ist, dass das nicht das Richtige (für dich) ist?

So ging es mir gestern. Die Jungs wollten auf den Merkur, also habe ich mich gefügt - und bitterlich bereut. Auf der nassen und sandigen Waldautobahn fühlte sich jede Kurbelumdrehung an wie zäher Kaugummi unter den Sohlen; du kommst einfach nicht vom Fleck. Zudem hasse ich Waldautobahnen. Nichts ist auf einem endurobereiften MTB sinnloser!





Wohl wissend, dass meine Sportkameraden sich oben sicher schon ein Weizen bestellt haben würden, war mir das scheißegal und fuhr so entspannt weiter wie ich nur konnte. Denn mein Entschluss stand längst fest: dies war das erste und vorletzte mal dieses Jahr hier hoch. Nochmal zur traditionellen Jahresabschlustour am 31.12. - aber das wars dann auch! Alternativ nur noch der Masochistenpfad (nach Wolpertinger links).





Als Rache für die (bergauf) Pein trieb ich die Jungs den Zickzack runter wild entschlossen vor mir her.

Ab durchs Gatter, beißt den einen dann weiter unten auch schon die Natter: Snakebite.





Die andere Enduro habe ich auch getrieben - und sie blieb sogleich mit Speichenbruch im Waldseebadtrail liegen.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: den Konafahrer ärgest besser nicht!


----------



## thirtythree (29. Juni 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Kennst du das: Du tust etwas, obwohl dir in jedem einzelnen Moment bewusst ist, dass das nicht das Richtige (für dich) ist?
> ...
> Und die Moral von der Geschicht: den Konafahrer ärgest besser nicht!



Es war doch trotzdem schön und das Weizen hat geschmeckt . So lief der Zick Zack doch gleich viel besser. Als ich mit dem Snakebite so im Wald stand kam ich mir aber nicht besonders verfolgt vor. Ich habe den Trail in Ruhe geräumt und das Warndreieck aufgestellt. Dann kamst Du auch schon...


----------



## tobi2036 (3. Juli 2016)

Habe heute eine recht spontane, aber große Tour hinter mir.

*Ergebnis: 114 Kilometer und 2098 Höhenmeter.*






*Moosturm*




*Freiersberger Tor*




*Tankstop am Ruhestein*




War ne sehr spontane Runde, nachdem die Mitfahrkollegen wegen Katerstimmung nach dem Deutschlandspiel abgesagt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (3. Juli 2016)

@tobi2036

Klasse Tour! 
Sag mal wie fallen denn die Bulls Klamotten aus? Eher enger?


----------



## tobi2036 (3. Juli 2016)

Bullsbiker2910 schrieb:


> @tobi2036
> 
> Klasse Tour!
> Sag mal wie fallen denn die Bulls Klamotten aus? Eher enger?




Danke

Ne, eigentlich ned. Sind ja von der Marke "Craft". Die haben ne sehr gute Passform, finde ich. Ich habe L.
Nicht zu weit und nicht zu eng. Und sehr bequem.


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (3. Juli 2016)

Ok vielen Dank, werde mir die evtl. auch mal zulegen.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juli 2016)

Vorletzte Woche endlich mal wieder ne lange Runde gedreht   und an den bekannten Punkten vorbei gekommen


----------



## shield (6. Juli 2016)

Dienstags fahren wir immer auf der Straße, aber trotzdem in der Region KA:


----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. Juli 2016)

Was Mann ned alles dabei hat ...





Wobei die Sonnencreme das Frauchen eingepackt hatte - zurecht an einem so sonnigen Tag.





Da brat mir doch einer 'nen ... Illinger Storch





Der viele Regen der letzten Zeit hat in den Auen seine Spuren hinterlassen und es roch überall recht modrig.





Die Vegetation freut's





Und ich sag noch das gibt nasse Füße - ihr aber egal





War ja aber auch nicht mehr weit bis zum Goldkanal ...





Wo die Schuhe und Klamotten ausgiebig Zeit hatten zu trocknen





Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (10. Juli 2016)

Hausbergerrunde bei 30°C gedreht.

Erstmal am eigentlichen Hausberg vorbei:





Kante zeigen:





Seeblick:





Die Kehre, die bekannte:





Das hat gut getan  :





Rumpelflow:





Fast wie in Frankreich:





Weinberge:





Pause für Rad und Radler:





Eine von drei "Himmelsleitern":


----------



## shield (12. Juli 2016)

sonntag bei über 30°C im schwarzwald:


#iphoneonly


----------



## Rolf H. (12. Juli 2016)

Auf Pforzheimer Höhen .


----------



## cemetery (24. Juli 2016)

Sodele, ich meld mich auch mal wieder zurück nach längerer Verletzungspause. Mit viel Edelmetall im Oberarm (war letzten Endes eine 4-fache Fraktur), einer verbliebenen Kondition von in etwa 0,000 und einer Luftfeuchtigkeit von 97% war die erste vernünftige Tour auch gleich ein richtiger "Spaß".

Die Aussicht vom Merkur war aber dafür "phänomenal" und hat für all die Strapazen ausreichend entschädigt 





Gegen Ende der Tour wurde dann zumindest die Sicht besser


----------



## AlexMC (24. Juli 2016)

Wo ich war, war die Luftfeuchtigkeit ähnlich, die Aussicht aber perfekt


----------



## cemetery (27. Juli 2016)

Soweit war das Wetter ja mal ganz akzeptabel. Leider war nach den Gewittern der letzten Nacht der Boden teilweise wie Tapetenkleister und die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit ist auch einfach nicht meins.


----------



## Rattfahra (27. Juli 2016)

Montag nach Feierabend auch mal wieder Zeit gehabt und den Pfad runtergestolpert.


 



 

Und nen kleinen Abzweig zu malschauen


 

Und ja, da hängt en Motor am Ratt^^


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. Juli 2016)

nix gegen den Motor aber die Cam ist ja mal an schlechtem platz montiert


----------



## Rattfahra (28. Juli 2016)

Ja stimme ich dir teilweise zu. Ich hatte noch ne gopro von einem Freund am Brustgurt. War für mich interessant zu schauen wie meine Billiggabel (Suntour Aion) auf die Stösse reagiert. Und naja, die steckt Stöße weg wie eine Nu*** mit Jahrzehnten Berufserfahrung


----------



## shield (28. Juli 2016)

wenn du sehen willst wie die gabel auf stöße reagiert, dann solltest du sie am unterrohr montieren und nicht im federwegsbereich...
dichtung und halterung ade bei einem durchschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattfahra (28. Juli 2016)

shield schrieb:


> wenn du sehen willst wie die gabel auf stöße reagiert, dann solltest du sie am unterrohr montieren und nicht im federwegsbereich...
> dichtung und halterung ade bei einem durchschlag.


Das ist mir bewusst, aber bei dem Trail schlägt die Gabel auf keinen Fall durch. Bei den Strommasten würd ich da eher keine Kamera befestigen^^
Rahmenunterrohr ist wesentlich besser, aber bei meinem Mofa passt da keine Standardhalterung der Gopro.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Juli 2016)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> War für mich interessant zu schauen wie meine Billiggabel (Suntour Aion) auf die Stösse reagiert. Und naja, die steckt Stöße weg wie eine Nu*** mit Jahrzehnten Berufserfahrung


Geiler vergleich


----------



## Rattfahra (28. Juli 2016)

Vorletzte Woche auch mal den Alpirsbacher Schwarzwaldtrail in Sasbachwalden besucht, kann ich jedem ans Herz legen. Schöner Flowtrail 

Erstmal den motorisierten Hai aufn Berg shutteln lassen 





Schöner Abschnitt paralell zu den Gleitschirmfliegern


----------



## trail_desire (28. Juli 2016)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Erstmal den motorisierten Hai aufn Berg shutteln lassen



Is nich wahr.....odda???


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2016)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Ja stimme ich dir teilweise zu. Ich hatte noch ne gopro von einem Freund am Brustgurt. War für mich interessant zu schauen wie meine Billiggabel (Suntour Aion) auf die Stösse reagiert. Und naja, die steckt Stöße weg wie eine Nu*** mit Jahrzehnten Berufserfahrung




Ihr dürft euch auch gerne andere Vergleiche einfallen lassen, falls ihr dazu in der Lage seid


----------



## Rattfahra (28. Juli 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Is nich wahr.....odda???


Doch klaro, ob emtb oder normales mtb shutteln macht keinen unterschied. Ich geh nicht Ratt fahrn um jemand zu zeigen was ich tolles kann oder wie ich mir den Downhill erarbeitet hab  ich geh biken weils mir Bock macht und einen Ausgleich zum Alltag ist  ob mit Motor den Uphill mit 30kmh oder ohne Motor muss jeder selbst wissen. Ich hab persönlich nichts davon aufm Einstieg anzukommen und zu sagen "das hab ich mir schwer erarbeitet". Das ist mir latte, ich hab Spass am fahren, trotz den ganzen dummen Sprüchen die teils kommen


----------



## Rattfahra (28. Juli 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ihr dürft euch auch gerne andere Vergleiche einfallen lassen, falls ihr dazu in der Lage seid


Ach komm der war doch top 
Falls weiterer klärungsbedarf besteht zwecks Stöße schlucken können wir gerne einen Thread im KtwR eröffnen


----------



## cemetery (29. Juli 2016)




----------



## .Konafahrer. (29. Juli 2016)

@cemetery Schön, dich wieder auf dem Bike zu sehen!  Ich denke jedes Mal an dich, wenn wir den Waldseebadtrail im Renntempo runter heizen.

*10% ECO statt EPO*

So weit, so mühelos ...





Heute nicht den Pfad, sondern ...





Ein MUSS:





Ohne Qual weiter ...





Zum ...





Oben war die YARI überfordert. Unten im FLOW perfekt ...





An dieser Stelle sollte die Tour eigentlich enden. Aber der verflixte Akku wollte ums Verrecken nicht leer werden (alles gefahren mit 10% ECO = nur etwas leichter als mit meinem Bike). Also auf der anderen Murgtalseite wieder hoch ...





Auf direktem Weg zur ...





Akku noch halb voll - meine Beine und Smartphone hingegen fast leer ...





Ebenfalls ein MUSS ...





Dank ECOpower waren es >1.200Hm auf 45km mit 'nem 13er Schnitt - nur mit den Fotopausen.

Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (29. Juli 2016)

@.Konafahrer. - Friedrich Luisen Brunnen war ich vorhin auch unterwegs und bin dann (sehr gemäßigt) über den Waldseebadtrail wieder zurück nach Rotenfels.

Ein paar Meter nach dem Knick wo es dich auch abgelegt hatte ist eine größere Felsplatte. Die hatte ich im April mit dem ganzen Laub gar nicht gesehen... nur sehr deutlich zu spüren bekommen 






Dein Bike wäre gerade genau das richtige für mich. Ich habe das Gefühl als hätten die während meiner Auszeit alle Wege mit Tapetenkleister bepinselt. Bergauf ist es teilweise mehr wandern als biken


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2016)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Ach komm der war doch top
> Falls weiterer klärungsbedarf besteht zwecks Stöße schlucken können wir gerne einen Thread im KtwR eröffnen



Vermutlich bist du dort besser untergebracht. Tschüß


----------



## Rolf H. (1. August 2016)

Gestern am Sauberg bei Schönenberg ( na ja lassen wir grade noch als Schwarzwald gelten ).


----------



## shield (6. August 2016)

Letzte Woche im Albtal






Gestern bei Bruchsal


----------



## Bullsbiker2910 (6. August 2016)

Kaiserstuhltour, 42km, 1000hm


----------



## cemetery (14. August 2016)

Ich hab das schöne Wetter heute auch wieder genutzt

Klingelekapelle (Sagenweg) - Schloss Eberstein - Nachtigall - Binsenwasen - Wolfsschlucht - Friedrich-Luisen Brunnen - Waldseebad






Ludwigsbrunnen nahe der Nachtigall




Blick vom Merkur Richtung Battertfelsen/Altes Schloss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. August 2016)

War gestern auch im Schwarzwald unterwegs - 84,4 km und 3134 hm.


----------



## Rolf H. (18. August 2016)




----------



## Rolf H. (18. August 2016)




----------



## cemetery (21. August 2016)




----------



## matou (21. August 2016)

Rolf H. schrieb:


>



Ihr macht da was falsch, ihr müsst über die Steine fahren.


----------



## cemetery (21. August 2016)




----------



## Rolf H. (21. August 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Ihr macht da was falsch, ihr müsst über die Steine fahren.


Na , dann mach mal vor !


----------



## matou (26. August 2016)

Rolf H. schrieb:


> Na , dann mach mal vor !


Ok.

-------------
Gestern mal wieder mit Michael auf dem SMDH gewesen.


----------



## orangerauch (26. August 2016)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Ach komm der war doch top
> Falls weiterer klärungsbedarf besteht zwecks Stöße schlucken können wir gerne einen Thread im KtwR eröffnen



Na dann ab ins ktwr, die geschlossene anstalt des IBC...


----------



## matou (27. August 2016)

Noch eins vom Donnerstag...
...dann wurde uns das rumstehen und fotografieren zu warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ortenaubiker (28. August 2016)

Oberhalb von Lahr Piepelesstein.


----------



## liquidnight (28. August 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor mich in Reservate stecken zu lassen.  Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir nur annähernd das bekommen werden was wir bisher mit den mehr oder weniger geduldeten Strecken hatten. Selbst wenn wir noch eine oder zwei solcher Strecken wie den neuen SMDH bekommen sollten.....es bleibt ein Gefängnis.


  Du bist in einem Gefängnis (fast alle sind da drin) und die Gitterstäbe werden immer enger an die Menschen herangedrückt. D.h. was Du beschreibst ist nur die Folge eines viel größeren Problems.  Zur Lösung machen sich schon einige Leute Gedanken - allerdings die große Masse ist noch ahnungslos und gibt sich billiger Unterhaltung hin.

Mit Deinem Vorhaben stimme ich soweit überein und bin dabei mich um eine Lösung zu kümmern. Allerdings werden dann bestimmte Kreise in diesem Forum mit quaken anfangen sobald sie sehen um was es geht.


----------



## cemetery (28. August 2016)

liquidnight schrieb:


> ...allerdings die große Masse ist noch ahnungslos und gibt sich noch billiger Unterhaltung hin.



Das Prinzip "Brot und Spiele" funktioniert einfach immer wieder... leider.

Zurück zum Thema.

Ich war gestern bei dem herrlichen Wetter auch mal wieder unterwegs. Kondition ist immer noch im Keller aber zumindest bin ich schon wieder so weit das ich bei den kleinen Anstiegen keine Nahtoderfahrungen mehr habe 









Fotoshooting am Schloss musste ich wegen höherer Gewalt abbrechen...









Die Katze ist permanent an mir und den Stativbeinen entlang gestreift und ich wollte sie auch nicht verjagen. Also wieder eingepackt und weiter gezogen.


----------



## maluca (28. August 2016)

Durch den Schwarzwald in 4 Tagen


----------



## maluca (28. August 2016)

weiter


----------



## maluca (28. August 2016)

weiter und schluss


----------



## Rolf H. (30. August 2016)

Im Würmtal ( Pforzheim ) :


----------



## Rolf H. (3. September 2016)

Bei Bad-Liebenzell wird der Wald abgeholzt :


----------



## Waldgeist (4. September 2016)

Hoffentlich liegen die Hölzchen stabil, sonst kann es böse enden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (4. September 2016)

Landung hat geklappt 




Der Einstieg war schwieriger :


----------



## orangerauch (4. September 2016)

Nun ein bilderrätzel an einem legalen trail im SSW:


----------



## Alter Ossi (7. September 2016)

maluca schrieb:


> weiter



Coole Bilder und noch viel coolere Tour!


----------



## cemetery (13. September 2016)

Das herrliche Bikewetter heute mal für ein kleines Fotoexperiment genutzt


----------



## GhostKA (13. September 2016)

Gestern diesen 2 Meter-Drop im SMDH gefunden...und das Thema welche Wirkung hat die Perspektive


----------



## liquidnight (13. September 2016)

Wenn das alles Hanf wäre, wärs super ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (14. September 2016)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Gestern diesen 2 Meter-Drop im SMDH gefunden...und das Thema welche Wirkung hat die Perspektive


das sind höchstens 1,5m.


----------



## GhostKA (14. September 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> das sind höchstens 1,5m.


Nicht einmal würde ich sagen, ich wollte damit nur sagen wie sehr bei der Aufnahme die Perspektive täuscht und das Fotos doch lügen können ;-)


----------



## _Vader (14. September 2016)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Nicht einmal würde ich sagen, ich wollte damit nur sagen wie sehr bei der Aufnahme die Perspektive täuscht und das Fotos doch lügen können ;-)


achso, habs überhaupt nich gecheckt. Wenn man die stelle kennt, kommt das mit der Perspektive iwie nicht rüber.. und sobald man das angelehnte Hinterrad bemerkt hat sich das dann erst Rechterledigt..


----------



## AlexMC (17. September 2016)

Im und um's Laufbachtal


----------



## Rattfahra (17. September 2016)

Strommasten gestern Abend, hammer was die Leute vom Mtb Club Karlsruhe auf die Reihe bringen. Der neu gebaute Northshore ist sowas von fett! Wenn ich doch nur besser fahren könnte... Aber das wird schon noch


----------



## Rolf H. (18. September 2016)




----------



## Rebell-78 (18. September 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Im und um's Laufbachtal



...um´s Igelbachtal


----------



## AlexMC (18. September 2016)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> ...um´s Igelbachtal


die ersten Bilder ja


----------



## Alter Ossi (19. September 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Im und um's Laufbachtal



Coole Socke! Also der Junior


----------



## Thebike69 (22. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. September 2016)

Das (E-)Bike bitte ich zu entschuldigen. Ich wollte einfach nur einen entspannten Nachmittag haben - ohne mich anstrengen zu müssen.


----------



## Rattfahra (23. September 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Das (E-)Bike bitte ich zu entschuldigen. Ich wollte einfach nur einen entspannten Nachmittag haben - ohne mich anstrengen zu müssen.


Da gibts nichts zu entschuldigen 
Wolltest du nicht ein Levo?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (23. September 2016)

Ja, das Levo steht noch auf dem Zettel. Zwar ist jetzt das Levo-Testbike in Rahmengröße L endlich gekommen, aber die Bremse war aus dem Karton raus defekt. Ich hoffe ich kann das demnächst mal ausgiebig fahren. 

Im Moment fahre/teste ich ein Stumpi 6Fattie:




Denn wenn es das Levo nicht wird, dann ein neues Stumpi. Fahrbar mit 29" (Winterreifen) und B+ (Sommerreifen). B+ auf breiten Felgen(!) hat mich hinsichtlich Traktion und Fahrkomfort einfach überzeugt. Kann damit - anders als mit meinem 111 - gefahrlos die E29 jagen. :-D

Das Delite Mountain hab ich mehr aus Neugierde mitgenommen: Tourbericht im mtb-news Schwesterforum


----------



## shield (23. September 2016)




----------



## AsorA (24. September 2016)




----------



## ykcor (25. September 2016)

Handyfotos!


----------



## .Konafahrer. (26. September 2016)

*Samstag *

Sandsee Herrenwies





Von Herrenwies aus ein Katzensprung





Fast so elegant und sanft wie eine Katze landete ich (nur ein Mal) in den Hecken





Da der Trail nicht sonderlich steil ist, hatte ich mit den fetten B+ bei um die 1bar ständig das Problem, dass die Reifen an hohen Steinen und Wurzeln zurückfederten. Und zu "schnell" will man in so einem Trail schließlich auch nicht werden - sonst Hecke. 

1,49km langer Porno für Stein- und Wurzelfeld-Fetischisten





*Sonntag *nach nur 3 Stunden Schlaf auf Ausnüchterungstour





Blick auf Hornisgrinde





In der Ferne die heimischen "Berge"





Erinnerungen - 1999 waren wir Weihnachten im Schwarzwald 3 Tage lang von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten. Ohne Strom im gesamten Dorf war das ein sehr ruhiges und besinnliches Fest. 





Während man im Wald auf den Singletrails eher auf Eichhörnchen, Raubvögel, Hasen und Rehe trifft, erlegte ich auf der politisch korrekten Waldautobahn fotografisch ein ganz hohes Tier.





Wenngleich er für den Foto-Spaß zu haben war  (nachdem ich auf Nachfrage eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft verneinte)  gingen wir einer politischen Singletraildiskussion aus dem Weg.  Denn sich mit Präsidenten anzulegen ist wohl grundsätzlich keine so gute Idee.  

In diesem Sinne: *Nicht diskutieren sondern einfach Spaß haben und die Trails genießen!*


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2016)

Bin auch ne Höhenrunde gefahren  ein paar Meter weiter nordöstlich

und hab dabei gaaanz viele markierte und gefällte Bäume gesehen. Nachdem ich vor Wochen mal den örtlichen Förster gefragt habe, ob es sein kann, dass dieses Jahr mehr Holz geschlagen wird und er dies mit üblicher Menge beantwortete, beschlichen mich gestern doch leichte Zweifel   Von allen Seiten wird der Bereich zwischen Langmartskopfhütte und Weithäusle ausgedünnt.
auch auf dem Westweg nach der Hahnenfalzhütte sind mir einige Markierungen aufgefallen ... angefangen haben sie bereits


----------



## .Konafahrer. (30. September 2016)

Scheint irgendwie eine Woche der Begegnungen. Zunächst im Schloss Favorite . . .









Mitten in Haueneberstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (30. September 2016)

Immer ein anderes Rad


----------



## .Konafahrer. (6. Oktober 2016)

Um franticz nicht zu enttäuschen . . .

Heute entgegen der normalen Fahrtrichtung









Wolfsschlucht





Irgendwo im Fichtental





Happy Trails


----------



## franticz (6. Oktober 2016)

Danke hahaha


----------



## AlexMC (6. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Landschaft, nur das Radl sieht irgendwie schwanger aus


----------



## matou (7. Oktober 2016)

So langsam wird es Herbst im Schwarzwald...wenn doch nur öfter die Sonne scheinen würde. 

(Handypix...)


----------



## Alter Ossi (7. Oktober 2016)

matou schrieb:


> So langsam wird es Herbst im Schwarzwald...wenn doch nur öfter die Sonne scheinen würde.
> 
> (Handypix...)
> 
> ...



Hochkopf???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (9. Oktober 2016)

Ausflug mit @AlexMC


----------



## shield (9. Oktober 2016)

das is doch die sitzecke beim pfad... oder?


----------



## franticz (9. Oktober 2016)

Genau


----------



## matou (9. Oktober 2016)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Hochkopf???


Nö, Hornisgrinde.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (11. Oktober 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Im und um's Laufbachtal


Salve,
Kannst mir sagen wo da genau gefahren bist ? Gerne per PM.
Komme selbst aus sulzbach


----------



## Rebell-78 (12. Oktober 2016)

Nichtsagen


----------



## Deleted 54516 (13. Oktober 2016)

ykcor schrieb:


> Handyfotos!


Servus ,wo ist das denn ?


----------



## trail_desire (13. Oktober 2016)




----------



## matou (14. Oktober 2016)

Gestern wieder mit der Hoffnung auf etwas Entspannung und Abendsonne am SMDH gewesen...die Sonne hat sich leider nicht wirklich sehen lassen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2016)

Dumme Sonne aber auch.

Sehr schön, wie man bei dir immer "Vordergrund macht Bild gesund" sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (14. Oktober 2016)

Danke! 

Sonne...den Abend vorher sah es so aus...

 
...da war ich aber alleine unterwegs und hatte auch nur das Handy dabei. Aber die Strecke läuft ja nicht weg.


----------



## matou (15. Oktober 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Gestern wieder mit der Hoffnung auf etwas Entspannung und Abendsonne am SMDH gewesen...die Sonne hat sich leider nicht wirklich sehen lassen.



Das Foto von unserem SMDH steht heute auch zur Wahl zum FdT...
...SMDH gegen Rampage.


----------



## Alter Ossi (15. Oktober 2016)




----------



## AlexMC (15. Oktober 2016)

Was gaanz flowiges zum Einrollen:





Mahl wieder die üblichen 3 Runden:





Bissle zugewachsen:


----------



## shield (15. Oktober 2016)

wo ist denn das erste foto entstanden @AlexMC ?


----------



## AlexMC (15. Oktober 2016)

südlich der Kreuzweghütte, rollt man entspannt runter


----------



## Stricherjunge (15. Oktober 2016)

Schon hundert mal gefahren, aber auch ich habs nicht erkannt.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2016)

Nur schnell ein kurzes Sonnenründchen 






und vielleicht komm ich morgen auch an dem Turm vorbei, bin gespannt


----------



## Rebell-78 (16. Oktober 2016)

Mit Atomstrom unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (16. Oktober 2016)

Auf bekannten Pfaden


----------



## trail_desire (16. Oktober 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Auf bekannten Pfaden


Da haben wir uns um einen Tag verfehlt.....da waren wir heut


----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2016)

So, am Turm gewesen und Aussicht genossen 





und da wollt ich auch schon lange mal hin 





Danke fürs Mitnehmen @LittleBoomer


----------



## franticz (18. Oktober 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Auf bekannten Pfaden




Wie ers postet


----------



## ykcor (18. Oktober 2016)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Servus ,wo ist das denn ?



Das Erste ganz in der Nähe von Kirchzarten, die anderen Beiden ganz in der Nähe von Todtnau.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (19. Oktober 2016)

Aus der Reihe *"*_*Um @franticz nicht zu enttäuschen"* _der gestrige Night-Ride mit einer Enduro Elite 650B_. 




_
PS Enttäuscht war ich, nach dem direkten Umstieg vom Stumpi 6Fattie auf die Enduro. Mann ist die hart und unsensibel. Im direkten Vergleich ist für mich das Stumpi 6Fattie die bessere Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Oktober 2016)

Restlichtbiken nach Feierabend aka. Regenpause nutzen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Oktober 2016)

Fesch. Ist das der neue Startplatz für die Flieger in Saasbach? Wie findest du den Track? Mir ist das da irgendwie alles etwas zu eckig für richtigen Flow.


----------



## matou (19. Oktober 2016)

Nö, ist der "neue" Startplatz der Flieger an der Teufelsmühle. Sasbach ist mir für die aktuelle Sonnenuntergangszeit zu weit. 

Aber wie ich Sasbach finde? 
Man braucht Kondition um wirklich durchbolzen zu können. Ab dem zweiten Mal fand ich das Meiste ganz gut und auch rund gebaut. Schön Abwechslungsreich. Lustige Tralala und Hüpfstrecke. Ein paar einzelne Kurven/Stellen könnten sie nochmal nachbessern, die finde ich auch eckig.
Wenn man nicht nur den Flowtrail heizen will, lässt sich das ganze auch gut mit der Hornisgrinde verbinden.


----------



## Thebike69 (19. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde Sasbach auch schön. Praktisch wenn man in Karlsruhe wohnt, eine Richtung Pfalz andere Sasbach und Vogesen


----------



## maluca (19. Oktober 2016)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 537587


Bist du auch mal wieder den Berg hoch gekommen??


----------



## Alter Ossi (19. Oktober 2016)

maluca schrieb:


> Bist du auch mal wieder den Berg hoch gekommen??


Hör bloß auf, wäre fast gestorben!


----------



## matou (20. Oktober 2016)

Noch ein Nachtrag...Video von Michael.
Und wieder mal siehts auf dem Video nach nichts aus.


----------



## AlexMC (20. Oktober 2016)

Gibt so viele schöne Abfahrten, und so wenig Zeit 
Seid ihr ganz oben nicht linksrum gefahren?


----------



## matou (20. Oktober 2016)

Nein, war mir die letzten Male zu zugewachsen...im Winter wieder.


----------



## Stricherjunge (20. Oktober 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag...Video von Michael.
> Und wieder mal siehts auf dem Video nach nichts aus.



Doch sieht noch rutschiger aus als vor ner Woche als ich da war.
Ganz oben links war zugewachsen aber fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Oktober 2016)

Man siehts auch am fahrer mit der Cam das es rutschig ist


----------



## matou (20. Oktober 2016)

Ja, rutschig ists bei der Nässe immer.
Mit "nichts" meinte ich eigentlich, dass der Trail im Video wie glatt gebügelt aussieht...keine Stufen, kein Gefälle, etc...


----------



## AlexMC (20. Oktober 2016)

Das ist bei den GoPros leider immer so...


----------



## matou (20. Oktober 2016)

Weitwinkel & Perspektive...lässt sämtliche Bezugspunkte verschwinden.

Aber bald gibts vielleicht mal wieder Schnee, dann siehts auch in natura wie glatt gebügelt aus.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. Oktober 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Mit "nichts" meinte ich eigentlich, dass der Trail im Video wie glatt gebügelt aussieht...keine Stufen, kein Gefälle, etc...


Ich war mal dort. War nicht lustig (ohne die entsprechende fahrtechnische Kompetenz)!
Von daher: 

Dagegen ist d'Pfad (dort im Hintergrund irgendwo) Kindergarten.





Grüße aus der Krabbelgruppe


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Oktober 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Aber bald gibts vielleicht mal wieder Schnee, dann siehts auch in natura wie glatt gebügelt aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 538983



Ich hätte für so ne Tour wie auf dem Bild schon einen Termin im Kopf.


----------



## matou (20. Oktober 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Ich war mal dort. War nicht lustig (ohne die entsprechende fahrtechnische Kompetenz)!
> Von daher:



Danke! 
Läuft aber trotzdem nicht immer alles glatt. 



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hätte für so ne Tour wie auf dem Bild schon einen Termin im Kopf.



Jupp!  
Ich habe vom 24.12 bis 06.01. Urlaub...da sollte sich was machen lassen.


----------



## AlexMC (22. Oktober 2016)

Ein Tag - zwei Orte

Erster Ort, einmal linksrum mit Treppenzeugs













Und einmal rechtsrum mit Kehrenflow (und einer kleinen fiesen Treppe)





Zweiter Ort, Wurzelgeballer mit kleinem Steinfeldgeballer am Schluß 





Und dann noch etwas den Herbst genießen:


----------



## matou (22. Oktober 2016)

Wer weiß, wann der erste Schnee kommt...
Heute nochmal das recht gute Wetter genutzt und rund um das Höchste im Nord-SchwaWa unterwegs gewesen. 

...und nein Action-Fotos gibts erst wieder, wenn meine Kamera vom Service zurück ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (22. Oktober 2016)

@matou 
sehr tolle fotos!
hast du einen schönen tourvorschlag von forbach auf die hornisgrinde, dass ich diese schönen flecken von dir mitnehmen kann (wenn die dort sind?) - gerne auch per pn


----------



## Mario2014 (22. Oktober 2016)

Tolle Bilder.


----------



## Richi86 (23. Oktober 2016)

shield schrieb:


> @matou
> sehr tolle fotos!
> hast du einen schönen tourvorschlag von forbach auf die hornisgrinde, dass ich diese schönen flecken von dir mitnehmen kann (wenn die dort sind?) - gerne auch per pn


Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Oktober 2016)

Richi86 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren



Mich auch
Könnten ja zusammen fahren


----------



## BassT-73 (23. Oktober 2016)

shield schrieb:


> @matou
> sehr tolle fotos!
> hast du einen schönen tourvorschlag von forbach auf die hornisgrinde, dass ich diese schönen flecken von dir mitnehmen kann (wenn die dort sind?) - gerne auch per pn



ich auch will !


----------



## matou (23. Oktober 2016)

Danke! 
Ich bin zwischen Breitenbrunnen und dem Wildsee unterwegs gewesen. D.h. die Fotos sind auf der Hornisgrinde, auf dem Weg zum Wildsee und eben am See entstanden. 

Mit einem Tourenvorschlag von Forbach aus tue ich mich etwas schwer. Wird sind bisher nur von Herrenwies aus zur Hornisgrinde gefahren, das ist aber schon Jahre her. Ich meine, wir sind entlang des Westwegs gefahren und haben nur geschaut, dass wir die jeweiligen Trailabfahrten des Westwegs in beide Richtungen mitgenommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Oktober 2016)

Von Forbach aus kann man über den Hundsrücken zum Ochsenstall fahren.

Allerdings - finde ich - sind die Trails dort nur mittelmäßig.

Talsperre - Sand - Badener Höhe - Bunsemer Gedenkstein - Wegscheide dagegen sind von Forbach aus durchaus lohnenswert.

Oder auf der anderen Talseite zum Latschigfelsen hoch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Oktober 2016)

Wo wir gerade von Forbach reden. 





Ich habe heute eine kleine Forbach 8 gemacht, wobei ich das nächte mal die Auffahrt zur Wegscheide wieder über den Kapellenweg machen werde, auch wenn es ein paar Kilometer mehr werden.

Sonntags morgens um 6 hat es in Forbach am Bahnhof noch richtig viel Auswahl bei den Parkplätzen 




Die erste Auffahrt mit Licht




Sonnenaufgang am Latschigfelsen




Hat hier schon mal jemand versucht, runter zu fahren?




Die Auffahrt über das Bermersbacher Tal (ich nenne es jetzt mal so) ist großteils auf Straße und Teerwegen und sehr steil




Ready für die letzte Abfahrt zurück nach Forbach. Dummerweise musste ich auf dem letzten km unnötiger Weise hinten noch Schlauch wechseln. 




Alles in allem aber eine schöne Tour mit zwei der im Post zuvor angesprochenen Trail-Abfahrten.


----------



## trail_desire (23. Oktober 2016)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand versucht, runter zu fahren?



Ich hab mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt.....und mit Bike schon mal Maß genommen....meine Mitfahrer haben mich aber gebeten es doch bitte nicht zu versuchen.....waren vielleicht die falschen Mitfahrer.....oder doch die Richtigen? Ich weiß es immer noch nicht....

Vielleicht mit dem Vorderrad ganz rechts dort wo nach der ersten Stufe 3 kleine folgen und das Hinterrad halt dann wohl oder übel über die hohen folgen lassen.... 
Falls du es versuchst.....geh bitte nicht übers Geländer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Oktober 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Falls du es versuchst.....geh bitte nicht übers Geländer



Das ist der Punkt, der mir am meisten Sorge bereitet.


----------



## trail_desire (23. Oktober 2016)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, der mir am meisten Sorge bereitet.


Eben....das Geländer ist auch ganz rechts....


----------



## AlexMC (23. Oktober 2016)

Habe da auch mal eine Machbarkeitsstudie erstellt und mich unter anderem wg des Geländers dagegen entschieden  - irgendjemand kann's sicher...


----------



## shield (24. Oktober 2016)

gestern entspannt im schwarzwald


----------



## .Konafahrer. (29. Oktober 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Und einmal rechtsrum mit Kehrenflow (und einer kleinen fiesen Treppe)


Ich fand die Interpretation einer "schnellen Line" ganz charmant:




Hausrunde - Waldpfad erst hoch und später wieder runter





Die direkte Linie zwischen der Unteren und Oberen Glasbachhütte: steil + matschig = sehr anstrengend





Anfahrt zum - ihr wisst schon ...





Happy Trails & happy WE!


----------



## AlexMC (29. Oktober 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Ich fand die Interpretation einer "schnellen Line" ganz charmant:



Das schon, aber die eigentliche Herausforderung ist die Hoppeltreppe


----------



## Mausoline (29. Oktober 2016)

Gestern eine schöne Runde gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (31. Oktober 2016)

www.marder.cc


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Oktober 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Ich fand die Interpretation einer "schnellen Line" ganz charmant:



Nur schade, dass mal wieder der Waldboden / Hang dran glauben muss und die MTBler in Misskredit geraten. Nicht ohne Grund werden Trittstufen gebaut.




.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Anfahrt zum - ihr wisst schon ...



Ich war anwesend. Samstag 15:00 Uhr


----------



## _Vader (31. Oktober 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Ich fand die Interpretation einer "schnellen Line" ganz charmant:



uncool, genauso wie die Abkürzungen der Spitzkehren.. Wenn mans nicht fahren kann, und nicht üben will dann halt schieben..


----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Oktober 2016)

An politischen Diskussionen habe ich kein Interesse, sorry.


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Oktober 2016)

@Konafahrer:
Die sind alle im Schwarzwaldverein,deswegen die Bodenerosionshinweise )))


----------



## trail_desire (31. Oktober 2016)

Der Konafahrer könnte da locker auch die Stufen fahren.....die machen aber wirklich keinen Spass. Ich bin auch gegen Abkürzungen und Chickenways......aber die "Wanderer" , die mitten im Wald solch hässliche Betonplatten brauchen, um ihrem Hobby nachgehen zu können, sollen bitte zuhause bleiben und sich bitte nicht aufregen, wenn uns Bikern die natürlichen Begebenheiten ausreichen.....wir müssen den Wald nicht mit Beton ausbauen um unserem Hobby nachgehen zu können.....so, wer schadet nun denn hier der Natur mehr??


----------



## trail_desire (31. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Wenn mans nicht fahren kann, und nicht üben will dann halt schieben..


Wenn man Wege nicht laufen kann, ohne dass diese mit Trittstufen in solch einer Art
präpariert sind....der braucht dort auch nicht laufen....


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Oktober 2016)

Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht. Auch die Wanderer machen 'dummes' und widernatürliches.
In der Pfalz wird aufgrund solcher Aktionen nun über die Sperrung einer sehr schöner Anfahrten nachgedacht. Bspw.die beiden vom Lambertzkreuz runter....
Aber egal, ist ein Bilderthreat hier und soll es auch bleiben


----------



## PORTEX77 (31. Oktober 2016)

@LittleBoomer 
ok ja dann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi2036 (1. November 2016)

Hey, ich hab auch eins über dem weißen Dunst, und vor der Nebelwand bei Oppenau. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. November 2016)

Sonntag oberhalb von Lauf. Wollte die Trails fahren die ich vor vielen Jahren mal gefahren bin. Bspw. den  "Felsenpfad Wendelin Dinger" + den "Laufbachpfad". Dürfen die Radler aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Zep2008 (1. November 2016)

Durften wir nie.
Du bist in BW!


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. November 2016)

Die Regel gibts erst seit 1995. Mein RS Stampede hatte ich 1994.


----------



## shield (2. November 2016)

foto der woche vorschlag - würde mich über einen stern freuen:


----------



## matou (4. November 2016)

Auf den Mast geklettert oder per Drone?

---------------

Schon ziemlich kitschig die aktuellen Sonnenuntergänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (4. November 2016)




----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (4. November 2016)

Der wunderschöne Brandenkopf bei Wolfach/Oberwolfach:


----------



## matou (5. November 2016)

Schlecht-Wetter-Langeweile. 
Photoshop malträtiert...sieht gleich viel schneller aus.


----------



## shield (5. November 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Schlecht-Wetter-Langeweile...


dachte ich gerade bevor ich den post gesehn hab 

wusste gar nicht dass dort beschleunigungsstreifen aus mariokart drauf sind


----------



## matou (6. November 2016)

Ich hatte letztens ein Strobo-Blitz-Foto gesehen und wollte es gestern "so ähnlich" nachbauen.

Beschleunigungstreifen hätte was...allerdings ist die Landung so schon recht nah.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. November 2016)

Mal wieder die Laubfarben am Wattkopf gecheckt - natürlich mit dem Schlechtwetter-Bike:


----------



## Mario2014 (14. November 2016)

Schöne Bilder.


----------



## AlexMC (14. November 2016)

Sonntag war richtig schöner Herbst


----------



## Seppel_IBC (14. November 2016)

... je nachdem auf welcher Höhe man unterwegs war


----------



## .Konafahrer. (22. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (29. November 2016)

Heut wars schön.










Freie Sicht bis zu den Alpen


----------



## .Konafahrer. (30. November 2016)

Gestern Abend vor der Kellersbild-Holzhütte


----------



## BassT-73 (30. November 2016)

Gestern 

 Eisfälle bei der Teufelsmühle


----------



## trail_desire (1. Dezember 2016)

Gestern Abend 19:00, also fast 2 Stunden nach Eintritt der Dunkelheit, am Kreuzelberg zwischen Ettlingen und Spessart.
Das ist wohl der Grund, warum wir nachts nicht biken sollen. Nicht damit wir nicht das Wild verscheuchen (Wir waren selbstverständlich möglichst naturschonend nur auf dem Forstweg). Wir sollen wohl solche Auswüchse der ach so nachhaltigen und naturschonenden Forstwirtschaft in BW nicht entdecken. Frag mich schon, wie man behaupten kann unsere 1000 Lumen Funzel stört das Wild und dann zulassen kann dass der Forst mit den PS- Monstern auch noch in der Dunkelheit arbeitet.....


----------



## .Konafahrer. (1. Dezember 2016)

@trail_desire Konnte mich heute doch nicht mehr für den Mahlberg aufraffen. Statt "Kalt im Wald" war ich am Wasser und habe die Sonne und tolle Farben der Natur genossen.

Fließendes Gewässer klein





Fließendes Gewässer groß





Baggersee





Frankreich <-> Deutschland





Hausboot





Stimmung wie gemalt





Auf dem Weg zum Kastner fuhr ich sonst immer über einen kleinen Bahnübergang. No Way! Statt dessen eine riesige Baustelle:





Hoch habe ich getragen 




Diese bolidisch korregde, 2 Meter breite Treppenübungsanlage der DB AG hätte dir auch gefallen. 

Gute N8


----------



## vitaminc (1. Dezember 2016)

Schönes Bike, aber wirklich artgerecht war das Heute nicht 
Trotzdem sehr schöne Bilder von unserer Heimat


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Dezember 2016)

Das ursprüngliche Ziel den Sonnenaufgang über dem Nebel zu sehen hat nicht ganz geklappt, Nebel gab es zwar unten aber auf 1000m war bereits alles wieder in den Wolken verschluckt. Weiter unten war es dann trotzdem eine super Stimmung...








Schönes Wochenende


----------



## matou (4. Dezember 2016)

Diese Woche mal wieder eine kleine Fotosession nach Sonnenuntergang gemacht.
Technisch nicht ganz perfekt, wird aber wiederholt sobald es Nachts mal wieder Plusgrade hat.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Dezember 2016)

Sauber. Vom Tourbegleiter geknipst oder mit Fern-/Selbstauslöser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Dezember 2016)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Sauber. Vom Tourbegleiter geknipst oder mit Fern-/Selbstauslöser?



Das ist Conny. Matou ist so gut wie nie auf Bildern zu sehen - schade eigentlich.


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Dezember 2016)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist Conny. Matou ist so gut wie nie auf Bildern zu sehen - schade eigentlich.



Achso. Das ist bei mir oft ähnlich, hab allerdings auch keine Sprung-Skills


----------



## matou (5. Dezember 2016)

Danke!

@ Dirk, NaitsirhC
So ist das halt als "Fotograf".  
In dem Fall haben wir uns dediziert zum Fotografieren getroffen. Ich hatte kein Bike dabei und auch keine Lust mit dem Foto-Gepäck dort runter zu fahren.

...ausserdem sieht Conny beim Springen einfach stylischer aus.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Dezember 2016)

Nebelflucht


----------



## .Konafahrer. (6. Dezember 2016)

Garantiert artgerecht war die heutige Jungfernfahrt direkt aus dem Karton heraus in den kalten, nebligen Wald.

Einen Nikolaus habe ich auf die schnelle keinen gefunden. Hoffe der tut's auch:





Mit minus 2 Grad warmen Grüßen


----------



## .Konafahrer. (8. Dezember 2016)

Der Mond ist aufgegangen, die ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (8. Dezember 2016)

rund um den Strommastendownhill in Karlsruhe


----------



## Goddi8 (10. Dezember 2016)

Endlich wird im Raum Bruchsal auch was für die Biker getan




Anstatt die 2m Regel abzuschaffen, werden einfach diese sch.. gefährlichen und zu engen Pfade erweitert. Clever


----------



## AlexMC (10. Dezember 2016)

Im Flachen kann's auch schön sein:


----------



## trail_desire (10. Dezember 2016)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Endlich wird im Raum Bruchsal auch was für die Biker getan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit...welcher Pfad war das?


----------



## Goddi8 (10. Dezember 2016)

Das ist der obere Pfad der parallel zur Straße an die Eichelberg-Kaserne verläuft. Ist nicht vollständig planiert aber ein großer Teil davon


----------



## franticz (12. Dezember 2016)

Boah.. :X


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. Dezember 2016)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Das ist der obere Pfad der parallel zur Straße an die Eichelberg-Kaserne verläuft. Ist nicht vollständig planiert aber ein großer Teil davon



Dann können wenigstens die örtlichen Jäger auf dem Weg nicht mehr motzen oder Bilder von einem schießen


----------



## Goddi8 (12. Dezember 2016)

Das ist das was mich so ärgert, hab mehr als einen Anschiss kassiert in den letzten Jahren


----------



## franticz (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe auch ständig Diskussionen mit meinem chef (der nebenbei Jäger ist). Sobald die schöne 2 Meter Regel nicht abgesetzt wird, wird das auch ewig so weitergehen


----------



## shield (15. Dezember 2016)

karlsruhe unter wolken:






Handy-Edit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Dezember 2016)

Krass. Das bisschen reicht schon aus um der Suppe zu entfliehen!


----------



## matou (15. Dezember 2016)

Heute ja! Habs vom Bürofenster auch gesehen, dass der Wattkopf gerade so aus der Suppe ragt.


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Dezember 2016)

Wow, da wär ich heut auch gern gewesen....die Suppe war aber auch dicht heute...


----------



## Waldgeist (16. Dezember 2016)

und ich wohn über der Suppe. Im Moment kommt sich gerade von Wolfartsweier heraufgekrochen. Links Sonne rechts Suppe.


----------



## matou (16. Dezember 2016)

Nach dem Büro mal kurz auf die Teufelsmühle gefahren.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Dezember 2016)

Cool   mit dem von unten beleuchteten Nebel

Wir haben die Tage zum Glück keine Suppe


----------



## orangerauch (16. Dezember 2016)

Matou! Du Held!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Dezember 2016)

Letzte Woche beim Seibelseckle















... morgen geht's wieder hin, wird geil...
... oder auf die Grünhütte Heidelbeerpfannkuchen essen, der hat ab heute wieder auf. Ob er allerdings noch Heidelbeeren hat? Schaun wir mal .


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. Dezember 2016)

Die Grünhütte ist es geworden und Heidelbeeren hat er auch noch gehabt 





 
Nach einem guten Frühstück beim Bäcker ging's los Richtung Grünhütte...





 
ein Blick ins Murgtal...




 
... und ein Blick ins Rheintal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt schon einige Künstler im Wald, der hier aber ist Pefektionist...




 


War gestern garnicht soviel los auf dem Weg zur Grünhütte, hinzu ist mir kein Biker begegnet. Auf der Grünhütte war auch keiner, nur auf dem Rückweg sind mir zwischen Holohturm und Totem Mann gleich fünf auf einmal begegnet.




 

Auf der Grünhütte schreitet der Bau so gaaaanz langsam voran. Mir ein Rätsel, wie man so einen Betonklotz in den Wald setzen kann. Abgesehen von den Millionen die das Teil da gekostet hat. Für mich unfassbar. Erst recht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die ursprünglich mal veranschlagten Kosten für Planung und Bau bereits während der Planung ausgegeben wurden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Dezember 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Erst recht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die ursprünglich mal veranschlagten Kosten für Planung und Bau bereits während der Planung ausgegeben wurden.



Meine Erfahrung ist: Solange Geld da ist, wird gebaut. Also musst du Dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## matou (18. Dezember 2016)

Da ist mir der Invest in die Grünhütte aber tausend mal lieber, als z.b. dieser dämliche Baumwipfelpfad inkl pflichtmäßiger Parkgebühr auf 
dem Sommerbergparkplatz...

-----------

Gestern war die Inversion nicht ganz so schön...unten Nebel, oben Wolken.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. Dezember 2016)

matou schrieb:


> Da ist mir der Invest in die Grünhütte aber tausend mal lieber, als z.b. dieser dämliche Baumwipfelpfad inkl pflichtmäßiger Parkgebühr auf
> dem Sommerbergparkplatz...



... und die knapp 20 Millionen für das Besucherzentrum des Nationalparkes auf dem Ruhestein


----------



## Mausoline (18. Dezember 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ... und die knapp 20 Millionen für das Besucherzentrum des Nationalparkes auf dem Ruhestein



20  wo hast du das denn her  guck mal hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2094220?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2094220?in=set
*37 Millionen *
aber dafür die S-Klasse unter den Nationalparkzentren 



Rudirabe schrieb:


> .....
> Auf der Grünhütte schreitet der Bau so gaaaanz langsam voran. Mir ein Rätsel, wie man so einen Betonklotz in den Wald setzen kann. Abgesehen von den Millionen die das Teil da gekostet hat. Für mich unfassbar. Erst recht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die ursprünglich mal veranschlagten Kosten für Planung und Bau bereits während der Planung ausgegeben wurden.



Im Bericht vom 15.10.2016 in der PZ hieß es "....werde der neue Teil der Grünhütte überwiegend ein Holzbau sein" 
In einem anderen Bericht stand auch irgendwas von_ in die Landschaft eingefügt  

_
Vom Baumwipfelpfad höre ich übrigens von allen möglichen Leuten nur Positives, also eine gelungene Investition 
Die meisten Leute, die da hochgehen, haben eh einen geringen Bewegungsradius und laufen uns wenigstens nicht vor dem Bike rum 



matou schrieb:


> ...
> Gestern war die Inversion nicht ganz so schön...unten Nebel, oben Wolken.
> Anhang anzeigen 556505



Heute ist leider alles dicht bis oben


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. Dezember 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 20  wo hast du das denn her  guck mal hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2094220?in=set


Oh mein Gott! Unverantwortlich. Und dann die Ausführung. Für wen das alles? Für die paar Touries die sich die völlig herunter gekommene Gastronomie des Schwarzwaldes noch leisten kann? 

Die 20 waren aus einer Nachricht vom September 2016.

Hast aber recht, wer nicht da ist, kann mir nicht vors Bike laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi86 (20. Dezember 2016)

Gestern eine drei "Gipfel" tour gemacht
















"Inversion" gab es gestern keine, schön wurde es trotzdem


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. Dezember 2016)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an den Winter 2014-15?

Was macht man wenn man nicht biken kann? Rischtisch! man skifahrt, wandert und loipt... im schönen Wintawalt.




 
Kniebis




 
Schliffkopf




 
Schliffkopf




 
Schliffkopf




 
Schliffkopf




 
Schliffkopf


Ob das heuer auch wieder so wird?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Dezember 2016)

Super schöne Bilder


----------



## orangerauch (20. Dezember 2016)

Wenns mal nur wieder so werden würde....
Aber fahre ja selbst genug Auto und trage meinen Teil zu diesem Winter bei...
War die letzten Jahre seit 2002  schon immer anfang Dezember hier im SW vom bike auf die Bretter gestiegen...


----------



## Mausoline (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich heul mit


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Dezember 2016)

Nicht heulen - biken oder auf gut Kölsch: et kütt wie et kütt.

Wow, war das kalt heute morgen:   - 8°C auf meiner allmorgendlichen Trainingstour. Da frieren einem glatt die Gesichtszüge ein. Die Sonne hat sich auch noch mal umgedreht und krabbelt jetzt erst gaanz langsam hinter dem Wald hervor. Vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir hier mal etliche Tage bis - 24°C. Da hab selbst ich gestreikt.




 
Ein Motiv wie dieses erinnert mich alten Faulpelz daran, wieder die Kamera einzustecken und nicht nur mit dem Händi Fotos zu machen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (22. Dezember 2016)

Bei Temperaturen grad so im Plus und Nebelsuppe, waren wir auf dem Weg zur Yburg über die ersten Sonnenstrahlen hoch erfreut.





Felsenweg - isse klar.





Fremersberg in Watte





Schwarzwald





Die Stimmung auf der Yburg war grandios und ich habe mich mächtig geärgert keine Kamera dabei gehabt zu haben.

Thirtythree ist auf den Turm gestiegen und hat dieses Foto geschossen:





Der Fels des Petersee schien heute wie ein Ölgemälde durch den Nebel:





Happy Trails & Fröhliche Weihnachten

PS. Der Baller-Trail zum Petersee runter ist mittlerweile offiziell als "Radweg" ausgewiesen:


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön...hab mich grad gefragt, wofür die Abkürzung "Yburg" steht...dann das Schild gesehen, also kein Codename...muss ich mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## orangerauch (26. Dezember 2016)

Freiburg 26.12.2016 17:25


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Dezember 2016)

Das Wetter gestern war der Hammer. Zwischen 8 und 10°C. War auf knapp 1100m und bin rund um den Schliffkopf gefahren. Einen Sonnenbrand hab ich mir geholt, gibt's garnicht. Und Touries da oben wie die Heuschrecken. Kein PP mehr frei. Aber nur rund um den Schliffkopf. Alexanderschanze und Kniebis waren praktisch menschenleer. Vielleicht 20Autos. Mit dieser Tour habe ich dieses Jahr 5942km auf der Uhr. An sich wollte ich die 6000 noch voll machen, habe mich aber gestern abend spontan entschlossen meine Frau ein wenig zu entlasten und ihre Erkältung zu teilen . Wir teilen ja auch sonst alles...


















Manchmal war es noch ein wenig vereist. Was dann schlecht zu laufen war, bin ich lieber gefahren.



Einen guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Dezember 2016)

Traditionelle Jahresabschlusstour auf den Merkur

Eiskalt geht's los





Frostig weiter 





Erster Lichtblick





Das Ende des Snakebite-Trails verspricht Sonnenschein





Am Binsenwasen wird das Versprechen zur Gänze  eingelöst





Battertfelsen





Baden-Baden - Yburg - Fremersberg - am Horizont die Vogesen





Der harte Kern unserer Herrenrunde





Letztes Jahr trafen wir auf eine ältere Dame, welche von ihrem traditionellen Altjahrgrillen mit ihrer Familie erzählte. 





Darum hat Thirtythree neben Bier auch Würstchen eingepackt.





Die Stimmung war dank der Menschen und des Wetters grandios = hätte nicht besser sein können!





Mit zwei (kleinen) Bier im Kopf fuhr sich der Zick Zack Weg erstaunlich flüssig  









Teufelskanzel





Anfahrt Wolfsschlucht





Wie ihr am Eis-Shake erkennen könnt, wurde es nicht wirklich wärmer.





Danke Jungs für diese tolle Saison!


----------



## thirtythree (31. Dezember 2016)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Traditionelle Jahresabschlusstour auf den Merkur
> Danke Jungs für diese tolle Saison!



Danke Dir für die tolle Berichterstattung!

33


----------



## orangerauch (31. Dezember 2016)

das letzte Tageslicht des Jahres...


 
Katzental - Schönberg - Südvogesen


----------



## AlexMC (1. Januar 2017)

Neujahrstour


----------



## shield (1. Januar 2017)

Da mach ich mit Alex - heute am SMDH:


----------



## orangerauch (1. Januar 2017)

Hohfelsen am Belchen nach Süden richtung Alpen, kurz vor Sonnenuntergang:


----------



## matou (1. Januar 2017)

Ja, das war echt ein schöner Neujahrstag...könnte von mir aus so weitergehen.
Frohes Neues!


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes neues zusammen...
Sehr schöne Bilder aus den letzten Tagen  danke


----------



## tobi2036 (1. Januar 2017)

Ich hab auch noch ne Neujahrstour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (2. Januar 2017)

Heute am SMDH in Karlsruhe


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Januar 2017)

Hey wow und auch noch mit neuem Radl


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Januar 2017)

Sieht irgendwie kaputt aus...

Und wo kommt der ganze Schnee her?


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Januar 2017)

Och hier oben aufm Berg hats schön geschneit heute. --> erstes Wintergrillen hat stattgefunden


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Januar 2017)

Bei mir im Schwarzwald liegt keine Flocke. Na ja, fast...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Januar 2017)

shield schrieb:


> Heute am SMDH in Karlsruhe



Geile Farbe! Das ist ein Plus, oder? Wie fährt sich sowas denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (3. Januar 2017)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Geile Farbe! Das ist ein Plus, oder? Wie fährt sich sowas denn?



Ja ist ein 29+

Fährt sich spitze. Bergauf wie bergab. Der grip ist Beil antritt super. Auch bei Feuchtigkeit. In Kurven bisher so lala. 
Ich muss noch mit dem Luftdruck spielen....


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Januar 2017)

29+. Also 31 Zoll. Aua. Man sieht wie tief das Tretlager unter der Achse sitzen muss. Als Fully wird das nix.  Wohin mit dem Hinterrad beim Einfedern.
Wenn's Spaß macht. Optisch finde ich es, abgesehen von der Farbe, eher naja.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2017)

Sieht aus, als obs irgendwo zwischenrein gequetscht wurde 
Farbe ist gut


----------



## shield (3. Januar 2017)

Zu meiner Verteidigung - es fährt sich wie ein großes Dirtbike. Sehr spritzig und wendig. Ich kann damit engere Kurven fahren als mit meinem Fully.

Und optisch habe ich mir gesagt, bei DEM Preis für ein neues Fahrrad,´- her damit! (hab es gebraucht auf ebay gekauft, nach 15km hat es dem Verkäufer nicht gefallen. dann noch nachträglich ne federgabel rein und fertig.)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Januar 2017)

Kann mit sehr gut vorstellen, dass es auf tret-/roll-lastigen Ballertrails mächtig Spaß macht, sofern der Untergrund nicht zu grob wird.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Januar 2017)

Ich finde das nicht hässlich, wirkt nur etwas gedrungen - evtl. wg. Rahmengröße (welche ist das?), Sattelüberhöhung und Lenkwinkel!?!
Steht das schon in "eure Bikes"? Dann könnten wir ja dort weiter (fach-) simpeln ...


----------



## shield (3. Januar 2017)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht hässlich, wirkt nur etwas gedrungen - evtl. wg. Rahmengröße (welche ist das?), Sattelüberhöhung und Lenkwinkel!?!
> Steht das schon in "eure Bikes"? Dann könnten wir ja dort weiter (fach-) simpeln ...


gute idee, also rüber


----------



## black soul (5. Januar 2017)

shield schrieb:


> Da mach ich mit Alex - heute am SMDH:


mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## windeckbiker (5. Januar 2017)

Endlich mal wieder Schneebiken


----------



## shield (5. Januar 2017)

da mach ich gleich wieder mit. Rund um den Bernstein bei Bad Herrenalb. (Achtung Bilderflut - konnte mich nicht bremsen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (6. Januar 2017)

Auf den Hausberg. Es war zu schön, um zuhause zu bleiben 









Das hier steht für FdT zur Auswahl. Über ein Like würd' ich mich freuen :


----------



## Mausoline (6. Januar 2017)

Fußgängerverbot .... und alle machen mit 






Endlich mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## schnellmued (7. Januar 2017)

Gestern,  Hornisgrinde beim Sendeturm. Bissle frostig wars


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2017)

schnellmued schrieb:


> Gestern,  Hornisgrinde beim Sendeturm.


Wie hoch ist der Schnee? Scheint ja noch ohne Fatbike zu gehen. 



mobil gesendet


----------



## Zep2008 (7. Januar 2017)

20-30cm liegen auf ca.1000m
Verweht aber auch 0-50cm


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2017)

Dieser Bergrücken müßte euch (fast) allen sehr gut bekannt sein


----------



## schnellmued (8. Januar 2017)

hi



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Schnee? Scheint ja noch ohne Fatbike zu gehen.
> mobil gesendet



30cm koennte hinkommen, wobei es Heute Nacht nochmal geschneit hat. Hoch ueber die Strass. Runter den Frauenweg zum Unterstmatt Lift war zT eine Schinderei weil der Schnee noch zu weich und pulvrig war. Aber machbar wenn man drauf steht  Dito die Forstwege zur Glashuette.
-
mfg schnellmued


----------



## tobi2036 (8. Januar 2017)

Hab auch ne herausfordernde Tiefschnee Tour hinter mir.
Ergebnis immerhin 32 km und 858 hm.

Und natürlich ein schönes Winter Wonderland!!!


----------



## AlexMC (14. Januar 2017)

Nicht weit von zuhaus'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vallenfyre78 (15. Januar 2017)

Hallöchen ... mein erster Post hier ... 
Bin in Kuppenheim zuhause und meistens zwischen Gaggenau und Baden-Baden unterwegs ...also Burg Eberstein, Waldseebad, Battertfelsen, Merkur etc ...
Meistens sind wir zu zweit unterwegs - mein Mädel und ich ..beide mit Cube Stereo Hybrids unterwegs ... noch nicht so fit wie die meisten hier aber wir arbeiten fleissig dran 

Heute ne 30km Runde zum Battert über die Wolfsschlucht ... schee wars aber irgendwie gefühlt kalt heute.

Bei Komoot folge ich ja schon Thirtythree, twentysixrules und Konafahrer ...vielleicht schaffen wirs ja mal auf ne Tour gemeinsam 

Gruß Daniel (und Juliane)


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Januar 2017)

Einfach nur geil...


----------



## franticz (15. Januar 2017)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil...
> Anhang anzeigen 565064 Anhang anzeigen 565065 Anhang anzeigen 565066 Anhang anzeigen 565067


Bei gaggenau oder?


----------



## Rebell-78 (15. Januar 2017)

Nö, Gernsbach


----------



## franticz (15. Januar 2017)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Nö, Gernsbach


Fast^^ danke


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Januar 2017)

Gestern war ich das erste mal wieder nach 3-wöchiger, erkältungsbedinger Abstinenz unterwegs. Bin zwar noch nicht richtig fit, konnte es aber nicht mehr aushalten. Weil mir der Schnee hier in meinem Heimatrevier doch etwas zu hoch lag, hab ich mein 2. Rad ins Auto gepackt und bin in die nordwestlichen Ausläufer des Schwarzwaldes gefahren, nach Edenkoben.



 

Da sind sie, die Hügel der Begierde





 

gleich bin ich da...





 

zuvor aber muss ich mich ein wenig stärken in dieser gemütlichen Bäckerei. Immerhin ist Schnee fahren immer eine rechte Plackerei...





 

da kommt ein kleiner Imbiss gerade recht.






 

und schon geht's los. Auf zum Totenkopf...





 

und über verborgene, kleine Seen und umgeworfene Bäume zum Heldenstein und





 

Lolos Ruhe...





 

wieder zurück. Schee war's und wie immer, viel zu kurz .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (15. Januar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> hab ich mein 2. Rad ins Auto gepackt und bin in die nordwestlichen Ausläufer des Schwarzwaldes gefahren, nach Edenkoben.



Und ich dachte immer, da wären die nördlichen Ausläufer der Vogesen...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Januar 2017)

Na ja, passt doch....


----------



## black soul (16. Januar 2017)

rudi...........super


----------



## Desperado2k (18. Januar 2017)

Zwischen Ottenau und Ebersteinburg 



AlexMC schrieb:


> Auf den Hausberg. Es war zu schön, um zuhause zu bleiben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fremmersberg?


----------



## AlexMC (18. Januar 2017)

Exakt


----------



## Rebell-78 (19. Januar 2017)

Desperado2k schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 566102
> 
> Zwischen Ottenau und Ebersteinburg
> 
> ...


So langsam könnt ihr einen YT Club in Gaggenau gründen.


----------



## AsorA (21. Januar 2017)

Heute bei einem Traumwetter  sogar einen Biker getroffen:


----------



## shield (22. Januar 2017)

@AsorA 
das müsste doch der bernstein gewesen sein


----------



## AsorA (22. Januar 2017)

Genau. : )
Vom Falkenstein Bad Herrenalb nach Bernbach.
Dann am Mauzenstein vorbei zur Aussicht beim Berstein.
Statt Richtung Geistal am Käppele vorbeigefahren und wieder in Herrenalb gelandet.


----------



## Rebell-78 (23. Januar 2017)

Holohturm 18.1 bei -15 Grad. Quelle Eart-Tones


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (23. Januar 2017)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 567646 Holohturm 18.1 bei -15 Grad. Quelle Eart-Tones
> Anhang anzeigen 567647
> Anhang anzeigen 567648 Anhang anzeigen 567649


ui da muss ich auch mal hin


----------



## shield (23. Januar 2017)

und in welche richtung muss man da fahren damit man das so erleben kann?


----------



## Rebell-78 (23. Januar 2017)

Runter, immer runter


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Januar 2017)

Tolle Bilder Rebell-78. Würde ich auch gerne mal fahren. Schade, das Dein Bike nicht zu sehen ist...


----------



## franticz (26. Januar 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder Rebell-78. Würde ich auch gerne mal fahren. Schade, das Dein Bike nicht zu sehen ist...








 da haste sein bike


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. Januar 2017)

Herlich heute...


----------



## AlexMC (27. Januar 2017)

Ja, heute war echt schön 








Und vor allem endlich mal die Spitzkehre am Ende der Treppe geschafft


----------



## trail_desire (29. Januar 2017)

Am Freitag auch mal im Schnee Spass gehabt....


Auffahrt problemlos, teilweise wurde der Schnee auf dem Forstweg geräumt.....das machen die bestimmt für die Biker 


Oben am Radweg gab es auch Konkurrenz....die waren aber alle langsamer


kennt jeder, oder? 


Netter Trail.... 


Schneefall bis in die Niederungen 






Jetzt sollte man Spikes haben....


----------



## BassT-73 (30. Januar 2017)

Samstag BM im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Februar 2017)

War eben gerade mal bei mir im Garten. Schnee habe ich keinen mehr und ganz versteckt lugen schon die kleinen grünen Triebe meiner Lieblingspflänzchen hervor. Will nur hoffen dass da kein böser Nachtfrost mehr kommt und meiner jungen Zucht den Garaus macht. Ich denke ich hänge heute abend eine warme Decke darüber.
Samstag geh ich wieder auf die Pirsch. Hatte mir doch tatsächlich noch eine zweite Erkältung eingefangen. Sollte aber jetzt durch sein.


----------



## matou (7. Februar 2017)

Romaaandisch...


----------



## AlexMC (12. Februar 2017)

War doch ganz hübsch heute, nur die Wege noch recht matschig.


----------



## shield (12. Februar 2017)

dort solltest du ja eigentlich nicht mehr fahren


----------



## Goddi8 (12. Februar 2017)

Da durfte er sowieso noch (fast) nie


----------



## franticz (12. Februar 2017)

Wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den 1. Rahmen  (liteville rahmen fang ich gerne mit dem Mund auf)

Ist oben eigentlich abgesperrt, oder irgendwie gekennzeichnet das der trail gesperrt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (12. Februar 2017)

War nix, sonst wäre ich nicht  Und wußte ich nicht, aber komme so schnell eh' nicht mehr hin auf den Hügel...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. Februar 2017)

Ich wohne im Dreieck Baiersbronn - Freudenstadt - Altensteig und bin bisher bevorzugt im Gebiet um Alexanderschanze - Schliffkopf - Ruhestein - Hornisgrinde - Badener Höhe usw. unterwegs gewesen. Mit der Gründung des Nationalparks und der Erarbeitung des neuen Wegekonzeptes Anfang diesen Jahres wurden  m. W. die ursprünglichen 1600 km Wege auf ca. 150km eingedampft. Um wenigstens noch einen Teil dieses Gebietes nutzen bzw. ungestraft durchqueren zu können, sollte man wissen,  wo die offenen Wege zu finden sind. Alle meine bisherigen Recherchen dahingehend im Internet verliefen negativ. Hat einer da mehr Informationen? 
Oder sollte ich doch besser meine Hütte verkaufen und in die Pfalz ziehen?


----------



## trail_desire (13. Februar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> .....Oder sollte ich doch besser meine Hütte verkaufen und in die Pfalz ziehen?



Sicher die bessere Alternative Wir waren gestern mal wieder in der Pfalz. Was soll ich sagen.....eine mega Tour gefahren, schätze wir waren zwischen 60-70% nur auf Trails unterwegs, schöne Ausblicke, flowige Trails, verblockte Passagen, tricky Anstiege, Schlüssenstellentreppchen, Spitzkehren.....einfach von allem was dabei . Und bei all dem auch noch viele Wanderer getroffen, die alle freundlich grüßten, Platz machten und uns noch anfeuerten oder Respekt zollten.
Und der Schwarzwald Tourismus preist einem stolz seine wenigen neuen ausgeschilderten Moutenbikerouten an....mit Singeltrailanteil von im Schnitt 3-4 KM....Wenns nicht so traurig wär,könnte man sich glatt totlachen.


----------



## Thebike69 (13. Februar 2017)

Ich bin ja Exil-Pfälzer und freue mich jedes mal Heim zu kommen


Aber die SMDH in Ettlingen ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. Februar 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Und bei all dem auch noch viele Wanderer getroffen, die alle freundlich grüßten, Platz machten und uns noch anfeuerten oder Respekt zollten.


Wanderer oder andere Biker hier im Schwarzwald zu grüßen lässt man besser sein und habe ich mir völlig abgewöhnt, das gilt hier als Beleidigung und markiert dich sofort als Nichtschwarzwälder. Letztes Jahr war ich mit dem Sohn meines Nachbarn, der hier aufgewachsen ist, mit dem Bike unterwegs rund um die Kalmit. Dem sind schier die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen als er sah, wie freundlich und locker es auf der Welt zugehen kann. Dieses Jahr muss ich ihm noch die Weltachs zeigen, damit er auch das mal gesehen hat.



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja Exil-Pfälzer und freue mich jedes mal Heim zu kommen


Bis zu meinem jobbedingten Umzug vor 17 Jahren hierher, war ich im Rhein-Neckar Dreieck, Neustadt und Landstuhl zu Hause. So oft wie ich es mir leisten kann, fahre ich jetzt in die Pfalz, um mal wieder unter Menschen zu sein. Gott sei Dank sind unsere Nachbarn Ossis aus Sachsen und zählen damit auch zur Spezies Mensch und nicht zu den Schwarzwäldern. Sorry ihr Schwarzwälder hier, aber das musste raus.
Genug abgelästert, gibt ja auch Ausnahmen, so wie mein Stammcafé in Baiersbronn, ausgesprochen nette Leute. Dafür weiß ich aber immer noch nicht, wo ich jetzt langfahren kann oder nicht.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (13. Februar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> (...) Letztes Jahr war ich mit dem Sohn meines Nachbarn, der hier aufgewachsen ist, mit dem Bike unterwegs rund um die Kalmit. Dem sind schier die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen als er sah, wie freundlich und locker es auf der Welt zugehen kann. Dieses Jahr muss ich ihm noch die Weltachs zeigen, damit er auch das mal gesehen hat.


Danke für Erinnerungen! 




(Spontane) Kalmit-Tour




U.a. die Pfälzer Weltachs


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. Februar 2017)

Hurraaa, die Weltachs! Ach Gott is das schee, da kriegt man ja vor Freude Pipi in die Augen


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ... Um wenigstens noch einen Teil dieses Gebietes nutzen bzw. ungestraft durchqueren zu können, sollte man wissen,  wo die offenen Wege zu finden sind. Alle meine bisherigen Recherchen dahingehend im Internet verliefen negativ. Hat einer da mehr Informationen?....




Aber hier ist doch die Karte vom Wegekonzept 
https://www.schwarzwald-nationalpark-im-dialog.de/ecm-politik/nationalpark/de/mapconsultation/49637

im Übrigen ist das doch noch ein Konzept und bis zur Umsetzung gelten doch noch die üblichen Regeln, oder 

War nicht ganz uninteressant dieses Online-Beteiligungsverfahren, die Reiter z.B. haben sie im Wegekonzept nicht wirklich beachtet 
Bin schon gespannt, was sie sich jetzt einfallen lassen  viele Freunde haben sie sich damit auf keinen Fall gemacht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank @Mausoline. Ich hab das nicht gefunden. Frauen sind halt doch die besseren Männer 

Na ja, bis zur Umsetzung fahre ich noch wie gewohnt. Ist ja noch nix amtlich.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Februar 2017)

Voll die Überraschung heute morgen:






komme ich aus dem Wald und will über die Brücke, wie fast jeden Tag und was sehe ich? Nix, wech ist die Brücke...
Bin ich halt durch den Bach und die Jungs haben gelacht...

War ganz schön frisch heute morgen, -8°C standen auf der Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. Februar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Voll die Überraschung heute morgen:
> 
> komme ich aus dem Wald und will über die Brücke, wie fast jeden Tag und was sehe ich? Nix, wech ist die Brücke...
> Bin ich halt durch den Bach und die Jungs haben gelacht...


Wenn das dort ist wo ich vermute, wird dir einiges dieser Tour bekannt vorkommen. 
Falls nicht, abermals Danke für schöne Erinnerungen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. Februar 2017)

Endlich konnte ich mich nach langen 7 Wochen aufraffen - und dann das:

Abschnitt S0 - gesperrt 





Mittelsteiler Abschnitt zur Oberen Glasbachütte - gesperrt 





Interessantester Abschnitt - offen 





Happy Trails!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Februar 2017)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Wenn das dort ist wo ich vermute, wird dir einiges dieser Tour bekannt vorkommen.
> Falls nicht, abermals Danke für schöne Erinnerungen.


Aber 100%. Bei den Figuren weiß ich jetzt nicht wo sie stehen, den Rest jedoch sehe ich fast jeden Tag.
Im Schorrental war ich schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr. Damals war die Holzernte im vollen Gange und dementsprechend die Wege links der Nagold fast unpassierbar. Diesen Samstag steht die Tour schon fest: durch das Schorrental nach Besenfeld, in den kleinen Dorfladen Kaffee trinken und dann mal sehen.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ...... Frauen sind halt doch die besseren Männer...




sag ich doch


----------



## FrankyK (14. Februar 2017)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich mich nach langen 7 Wochen aufraffen - und dann das:
> 
> Abschnitt S0 - gesperrt
> 
> ...



Das ist schon seit minderst 3 Wochen so, am Pfad teilweise auch der Saumweg gesperrt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Februar 2017)

Und die Römer waren doch hier... hat tatsächlich einer seine Braut vergessen.


----------



## franticz (17. Februar 2017)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich mich nach langen 7 Wochen aufraffen - und dann das:
> 
> Abschnitt S0 - gesperrt
> 
> ...




wat da wollt ich sonntag hin :'(


----------



## FrankyK (17. Februar 2017)

Der Wald Pfad war gestern offen, zumindest war am oberen Einstieg keine Absperrung, im Gelände waren aber massive Fahrspuren der Holzrücker, ob der Waldpfad betroffen ist kann ich nicht sagen. Der Saumweg  Trail ist noch immer gesperrt da liegen noch einige Bäume


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. Februar 2017)

Drei, zwei, eins tada,
schon ist sie wieder da.
Damit ist's vorbei
mit der Plackerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (18. Februar 2017)

FrankyK schrieb:


> Der Wald Pfad war gestern offen, zumindest war am oberen Einstieg keine Absperrung, im Gelände waren aber massive Fahrspuren der Holzrücker, ob der Waldpfad betroffen ist kann ich nicht sagen. Der Saumweg  Trail ist noch immer gesperrt da liegen noch einige Bäume


Gut zu wissen, denn von unten war der Waldpfad gestern noch gesperrt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Februar 2017)

Weil das schon seit zwei Tagen regnet und ich nicht aus dem Haus komme, habe ich mich ein wenig um die Fotosammlung gekümmert. Unfassbar, was sich da im Laufe der Jahre so alles ansammelt. Ich bin schon eine Weile auf der Suche nach einem Foto mit der Weltachs. Ich wusste dass ich noch eines habe:

Tada...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (22. Februar 2017)

Wenn du in der Ebene den 6. Gang brauchst um vorwärts zu kommen und dich geradeaus in die Kurve legen musst um nicht von der Straße geblasen zu werden, dann weißt du: es stürmt.

Waldpfad ist zwar wieder offen...

Anfangs räumte ich noch gut gelaunt den Trail. Vorher - nachher:





Weiter oben war aber ohne schweres Gerät kein Durchkommen:





Richtig gut fährt sich dafür dieses Jahr der Pfad:





Happy Trails!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Februar 2017)

Wenn man früh als erster unterwegs ist, muss man mit allem rechnen:




 




 


Da haben die militanten Wanderer wieder kräftig zugeschlagen...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (25. Februar 2017)

Fast Frühling...

















Happy Trails!


----------



## matou (25. Februar 2017)

Jupp, war sehr feines Wetterchen heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (26. Februar 2017)

Früh losgefahren







zum Nagoldstausee gekommen







seltsame Schilder mit wirren Beschriftungen gesehen (Baden darf man neuerdings nur oben, wo keine Liegewiesen sind, Bootfahren nur unten, wo die Liegewiesen schon immer waren... )







durchs Schorrental gefahren und die Natur bewundert






nach Besenfeld gekommen






im Dorfladen gudd gess, ich liebe ihn 







Berg runter nach Schönmünzach gefahren und ins Tal geluhrt






an der Schönmünz lang zur Zwickgabel






Berg wieder rauf






und Berg wieder runter nach Klosterreichenbach, zurück zum Nagoldsee und nach Hause.





Das war mal wieder richtig schön, auch wenn der Weg von der Zwickgabel hoch und über den Überzwercher Berg wieder runter nach Tonbach asphaltiert ist, wenn man den gelben MTB Hinweisschildern der Baiersbronner durch den Nationalpark Folge leistet . Man kann nur froh sein, dass wenigstens die ihre Wege und Trails haben behalten dürfen, bevor sie von den Honks platt gemacht wurden.

Auch schade ist das fortschreitende Gastronomiesterben der Region. So auch unter anderem das jetzt aus gesundheitlichen Gründen vorerst geschlossene Haus Waldblick in Zwickgabel.

Und, man glaubt es kaum, bei diesem schönen Wetter bis auf zwei Biker auf dem Überzwercher Berg, keine Fahrer oder Wanderer im Wald oder auf den Wegen, aber die Tourismuszahlen explodieren förmlich seit der Erschaffung des Nationalparkes. Damit lass' ich es jetzt gut sein...




Ride on!


----------



## matou (26. Februar 2017)

Und noch ein paar von gestern...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Februar 2017)

Finde den Trail. Heute Morgen war alles noch recht trüb.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Februar 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ...
> zum Nagoldstausee gekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 578630
> ....




Liegewiesen  wo 
Da hats ja fast kein Wasser und Schmelzwasser kommt ja auch nix mehr....oh weh


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (26. Februar 2017)

@Mausoline

Keine Panik. Der wird jedes Jahr im Herbst abgelassen, damit eventuelles Schmelzwasser aufgenommen werden kann. Im Frühjahr füllt ihn die Nagold wieder voll auf, dann sieht er wieder aus wie neu.
Als es den Stausee in früheren Jahren noch nicht gab, kam es öfters zu verheerenden Überschwemmungen der tiefer liegenden Ortschaften.

http://www.seewald.eu/index.php?id=30


----------



## matou (27. Februar 2017)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Finde den Trail. Heute Morgen war alles noch recht trüb.



Huh, sehr trüb! Wo bist du unterwegs gewesen?

----

Was kommt dabei raus, wenn man hartnäckig einem nur auf opencyclemaps vorhanden Pfad folgt?
Man trägt sein Rad querfeldein und landet bei einer verlassenen Hütte...kein Weg hin...kein Weg weg.


----------



## franticz (27. Februar 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Huh, sehr trüb! Wo bist du unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> ----
> 
> ...




 perfekte vorlage für nen horrorfilm


----------



## matou (27. Februar 2017)

Ja, noch etwas Nebel und Regen dazu...dann wärs perfekt. 
Auch das mit Klebeband "reparierte" Kruzifix passt sehr schön dazu. 
(Conny, danke fürs Foto!)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Februar 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Huh, sehr trüb! Wo bist du unterwegs gewesen?



Ochsenstall runter nach Unterstmatt.



matou schrieb:


> Was kommt dabei raus, wenn man hartnäckig einem nur auf opencyclemaps vorhanden Pfad folgt?
> Man trägt sein Rad querfeldein und landet bei einer verlassenen Hütte...kein Weg hin...kein Weg weg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 579058



Ich hoffe, Conny musst im Keller nicht in die Ecke stehen.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (4. März 2017)

Auf der heutigen Hausrunde haben wir Andreas kennen gelernt. Er kam grad vom Mahlberg und hatte sich im Cerro warm gefahren.





Abschlussfoto: Werde das Bike kommenden Dienstag zurück geben. 





Andreas und Dreadnought rocken den Pfad



 

Wünsche allen eine unfallfreie und unterhaltsame Saison 2017

PS. Waldpfad ist nach wie vor nur von unten zur Hälfte fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyK (4. März 2017)

Dann habe ich mich doch nicht geirrt und ich habe euch gesehen, Anfahrt zur Glasbachhütte 13:45 Uhr, war mit dem Fattie etwas verwirrt ;-)
War leider etwas schnell unterwegs sonst hätte ich angehalten.


----------



## Rolf H. (12. März 2017)

Carl Postweilerweg vom Dobel ins Eyachtal .


----------



## w69 (12. März 2017)

Hey @Rolf H. , klasse Bild.
Mit ein bisschen Phantasie sieht man Dich über den Graben springen


----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. März 2017)

Die gestrige Hausrunde: Mit dem 29er unterwegs

*BaWü-Spezifisches | 2 Meter und so*

Am Hohlberg angekommen, stellte just in dem Moment ein Waldarbeiter seine Arbeit ein, indem er mich sah. Er setzte sich "demonstrativ" mit Blick zum Trail/ seiner Schubkarre an den Wegesrand:





Da ich nicht wusste was mich erwartet ging ich in die Offensive und mit der Kamera bewaffnet auf ihn zu. Ergebnis siehe in oben verlinkten Beitrag. 

An der Zufahrt zum oberen Teil des unteren Teil des Waldpfads saßen dann nochmal zwei Waldarbeiter. Aber auch die reagierten völlig entspannt auf uns Mountainbiker. Ich glaube die hielten uns nur für etwas bekloppt, durch den Matsch da hoch fahren zu wollen.  Aber den Waldpfad könne man fahren ... 





Fazit: alles völlig Problemlos mit den Waldbesitzern  (die wir an dem Tag antrafen)

North-Shore für Arme


----------



## Rolf H. (12. März 2017)

Noch eins :


----------



## Chillout_KA (12. März 2017)

@.Konafahrer.

Coole Bilder!
Wie erstellt man so ein Bild “Erster Versuch“?


----------



## Rolf H. (12. März 2017)

.


----------



## AlexMC (12. März 2017)

Ist ja völlig überlaufen mittlerweile


----------



## shield (12. März 2017)

ich muss echt mal fragen:
is der pfad "sooo geil" ? taugt der euch so? jeder hat ja seine meinung, aber da würde mich echt interessieren was ihr so drüber denkt?!

ich war da drei bis vier mal. ich fand ihn ganz nett, aber er is ja eigentlich nur fall linie und die bremse stinkt nachher.

grüße und guten start in die woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. März 2017)

Cerro Abajo, d'Pfad und den Eichelberg Richtung Steinbruch. Was Spannenderes an "Flow-Trail" haben wir leider nicht bzw. kenne ich nicht. Gernsbach / Bernstein ist auch ein beliebtes Revier, aber zu weit für Feierabendrunde.

Und das was einige von euch an der Teufelsmühle runter so treiben - da ist meinereins ohne Protektoren schlicht überfordert bzw. findet im Stolperbiken ohne Fahrtwind ohnehin nicht die Erfüllung.

DH-Strommasten und die anderen Trails am Wattkopf (Hornklamm / Krasser etc. soweit z.Zt. fahrbar/ offen?) waren und sind schon auch geil - aber zu weit für eine Feierabendrunde für Anreise per Bike.


----------



## AlexMC (12. März 2017)

Ein netter Quickie und nicht weit weg. Der Bereich um die Treppchen ist nice und die paar Switchbacks weiter unten.
So oft bin ich da nicht.


----------



## Stricherjunge (12. März 2017)

shield schrieb:


> ich muss echt mal fragen:
> is der pfad "sooo geil" ? taugt der euch so? jeder hat ja seine meinung, aber da würde mich echt interessieren was ihr so drüber denkt?!
> 
> ich war da drei bis vier mal. ich fand ihn ganz nett, aber er is ja eigentlich nur fall linie und die bremse stinkt nachher.
> ...


Zum einen gibt's wirklich nicht viel in der nahen Umgebung und zum anderen ist der Pfad auf jeden Fall ab und zu lustig. Ein paar Stellen kann man auch kreativ fahren. 
Ps: meine Bremse stinkt danach irgendwie nie.


----------



## FrankyK (13. März 2017)

Eichelberg, Mahlberg und Pfad kann ich innerhalb von einer Stunde Abends ab radeln, von daher gut.
Wenn's  schön sein soll muss ich schon weiter weg und abends nicht (zumindest in den Wintermonaten) mehr machbar.


----------



## shield (14. März 2017)

Inzwischen bestimmt bekannt: (Eher schon Richtung Pforzheim, aber noch zur Grenze Richtung KA)


----------



## Chillout_KA (14. März 2017)

Wilferdingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (14. März 2017)

shield schrieb:


> ich muss echt mal fragen:
> is der pfad "sooo geil" ? taugt der euch so? jeder hat ja seine meinung, aber da würde mich echt interessieren was ihr so drüber denkt?!
> 
> ich war da drei bis vier mal. ich fand ihn ganz nett, aber er is ja eigentlich nur fall linie und die bremse stinkt nachher.
> ...



Nö, unter "geil" verstehe ich was anderes, z.B. Tuxer Joch runter 
Ansonsten ist es halt immer ne Gschmacksfrage.
Ne stinkende Bremse hatte ich bislang noch nie.


----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. März 2017)

Vallenfyre78 schrieb:


> Hallöchen ... mein erster Post hier ...
> 
> Bei Komoot folge ich ja schon Thirtythree, twentysixrules und Konafahrer ...vielleicht schaffen wirs ja mal auf ne Tour gemeinsam
> 
> Gruß Daniel (und Juliane)



Schön, dass das endlich geklappt hat! 





Um den Grill anzuwerfen war es schon zu spät - aber ein Bierchen oder zwei - geht immer. 





Happy Trails


----------



## .Konafahrer. (18. März 2017)

Daniel (Vallenfyre78) und ich waren am Donnerstag zusammen sportlich (E-)Biken: Seine & hier meine Fotos auf komoot.






Ich gestern dann nochmal mit Frauchen:


----------



## shield (18. März 2017)

Aus gegegebenem Anlass - die offizielle Streckenvorschau des SMDH in Karlsruhe:



weitere Infos auf: https://www.facebook.com/strommastdownhill/
Wir freuen uns über Spenden - egal ob klein oder groß!


----------



## Deleted 100301 (22. März 2017)

Schickes Video und schön das es immer mehr legale Trails gibt! Muss mal vorbeikommen bei euch. Den in Freiburg kennst du bestimmt auch:

Grüße


----------



## matou (24. März 2017)

Spontan einen Tag Urlaub genommen...hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (25. März 2017)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Auf der heutigen Hausrunde haben wir Andreas kennen gelernt. Er kam grad vom Mahlberg und hatte sich im Cerro warm gefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (25. März 2017)

Hallo 

Bin aus Gaggenau,kann mir einer sagen wo das genau ist ?

Danke


----------



## matou (25. März 2017)

Hast du vor deiner Frage schon auf opencyclemaps geschaut oder über google gesucht?


----------



## Deleted 54516 (26. März 2017)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ist ja völlig überlaufen mittlerweile


Wo ist das denn genau ?

Danke vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (26. März 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Hast du vor deiner Frage schon auf opencyclemaps geschaut oder über google gesucht?


Wenndu mir ein stichwort gibst gerne


----------



## shield (26. März 2017)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin aus Gaggenau,kann mir einer sagen wo das genau ist ?
> 
> Danke


wie auf dem bild zu erkennen ist das "d'Pfad" - endet in Malsch!


----------



## matou (26. März 2017)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Wenndu mir ein stichwort gibst gerne



ähm, klar...

"Er kam grad vom >>>Mahlberg<<<< und hatte sich im >>>Cerro<<< warm gefahren"

"Andreas und Dreadnought rocken den >>>Pfad<<<"


----------



## Rolf H. (26. März 2017)

Heute bei Pforzheim ( Bismarkpfad ) :


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. März 2017)

Rolf H. schrieb:


> Heute bei Pforzheim ( Bismarkpfad ) :


Hast Du ein neues Rad?


----------



## Rolf H. (27. März 2017)

Ich bin nur der Fotograf , die Akteure sind die Mitglieder vom Biketreff-Niefern .


----------



## Mausoline (27. März 2017)

Schon ein paar Tage her  Frühlingslicht zwischen den Weinbergen


----------



## .Konafahrer. (30. März 2017)

Geschwächt von einer Erkältung, wäre die heutige Tour ohne E nicht möglich gewesen:


----------



## amerryl (30. März 2017)

Na ja, irgend eine Ausrede findet sich halt immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (30. März 2017)

Du irrst dich. Denn ich wäre die Tour auch ohne Erkältung gefahren!

Nur ohne E wär's heute definitiv nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## Don Stefano (31. März 2017)

Das gehört doch nicht hierher. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2017)

Endlich mal wieder ne schöne Runde fahren können 

kurze Pause 




das wollt ich mir eh schon die ganze Zeit mal aus der Nähe ansehn
Abzweig zum 3Markstein




mehrmals bin ich auf die Seite geflüchtet  nicht nur aus Platzmangel, massive Staubwolken erzeugten Atemnot und der tosende Lärm heranbrausender Lkws wirkten auf mich ziemlich bedrohlich 



diese 2 hatten mehr Mumm als ich und ließen sich nicht beirren  


 

hier hat der Mensch noch nicht eingegriffen


----------



## DAKAY (1. April 2017)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das gehört doch nicht hierher.
> 
> mobil gesendet



Das Ebike. 

#duckundweg
#spässlegmacht


----------



## Schwobenflyer (2. April 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ne schöne Runde fahren können
> 
> kurze Pause
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur die sch... Windräder


----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2017)

Na ja, die Windräder können ja nix dafür.
Es liegt eher an denen, die das große Geld mit verdienen und an denen, die Standorte bestimmen und zulassen, dass einem die Haare zu Berge stehen  

Ich hab immer nen Foto dabei, falls ein Roter Milan in der Nähe fliegt. Überall hab ich in den letzten Wochen welche gesehn nur dort noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2017)

Heute in anderer Richtung den Westweg mitgenommen


----------



## Rolf H. (4. April 2017)

Am Sonntag :


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (6. April 2017)

Vor der großen Oster-Invason nochmal in Ruhe das Kinzigtal runter fahren...


----------



## Rolf H. (9. April 2017)




----------



## .Konafahrer. (10. April 2017)

Hausrunde - Adrenalin -  Der Geruch des Todes













Für die beiden war's das erste Mal (und entsprechend aufregend):





Memo an Jens: "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit". 













Happy Trails

PS: Am Mahlberg, aus dem Beduinentrail kommend, hatten wir einen netten Plausch mit einem Forst-Arbeiter der auch Jäger ist. Seine Aussage bzgl. Störung des Wildes durch Biker war eindeutig: Das Wild kümmert sich nicht um uns Biker weil von uns keine Gefahr ausgeht. Viel mehr würden das Wild durch den "Geruch des Todes" (anhaftendes Blut und Waffenöl) eines Jägers gestresst. Vieles sei nur Politik...


----------



## franticz (10. April 2017)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Hausrunde - Adrenalin -  Der Geruch des Todes
> PS: Am Mahlberg, aus dem Beduinentrail kommend, hatten wir einen netten Plausch mit einem Forst-Arbeiter der auch Jäger ist. Seine Aussage bzgl. Störung des Wildes durch Biker war eindeutig: Das Wild kümmert sich nicht um uns Biker weil von uns keine Gefahr ausgeht. Viel mehr würden das Wild durch den "Geruch des Todes" (anhaftendes Blut und Waffenöl) eines Jägers gestresst. Vieles sei nur Politik...




ist nichts Neues. Mein Chef ist auch Jäger und sieht das ähnlich.


----------



## maluca (15. April 2017)

Immer wieder beeindruckend


----------



## .Konafahrer. (15. April 2017)




----------



## Bonsai24 (16. April 2017)

Ochsenstall / Hornisgrinde heute bei 3 Grad! Ganz schön schattig


----------



## tobi2036 (16. April 2017)

Bonsai24 schrieb:


> Ochsenstall / Hornisgrinde heute bei 3 Grad! Ganz schön schattig Anhang anzeigen 594569






Da war ich gestern, ausnahmsweise mitm Renner, entlang der B500, bei strömenden Regen. Bei Sasbachwalden hoch, bei 
Bad Grießbach runter.






Ansonsten die letzten Wochenenden mitm Mtb übern Moosturm, Freyersberg, Alexanderschanze, Ruhestein, Hornisgrinde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (17. April 2017)

*Mit Tragepassagen *

*

*


----------



## Kloses (17. April 2017)

Wie schön, mal wieder für längere Zeit im Schwarzwald zu sein


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. April 2017)

Erst danach wird´s Interessant


----------



## imun (18. April 2017)

Wo issn das?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. April 2017)

Bist du einer dieser Mountainbiker?





Mountainbiker interessieren mich nicht!





Aber dieses MAXXIS-Zeugs schmeckt lecker!


----------



## Rolf H. (23. April 2017)

Heute viel Betrieb auf den Wasserwegen .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2017)

Auf dem Weg zur Badener Höhe.


----------



## Stricherjunge (30. April 2017)

Bist du den Westweg runter? Wenn ja, ist der wieder komplett offen und befahrbar?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2017)

@Stricherjunge 
Ja, der ist komplett fahrbar. Zwischen der Badener Höhe und dem Bussemer Gedenkstein stand schweres Gerät, aber es war frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (30. April 2017)

Cool, danke! Als ich Ende März da war, war von der Wegscheidhütte bis nach ganz unten komplett gesperrt und Holzfällarbeiten waren im Gange.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2017)

@Stricherjunge 
Das Stück ist komplett frei.


----------



## AlexMC (5. Mai 2017)

Passend zum Thema 





Mein Hausberg ganz in der Ferne 





Huch, ein Turm





Huch , ein Fahrrad





2m breit 





















Zwei-Seen-Blick





auf 940m üNN













durch Heidelbeerenfelder


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Mai 2017)

Super schöne Bilder und sehr schöner "Hausberg"  ich kann froh sein wenn ich ein zwei wurzeln bei mir auf dem "Hausberg" sehe


----------



## .Konafahrer. (6. Mai 2017)

@AlexMC  - schöne Tour, die mir irgendwie bekannt vor kommt 

Archivbilder & Fotos vom Bergschlössl Herrenwies


----------



## Alter Ossi (6. Mai 2017)

Tonis Radstudio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (6. Mai 2017)




----------



## matou (6. Mai 2017)

Puh, da hast aber recht krass an den Reglern gedreht!


----------



## cemetery (6. Mai 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Puh, da hast aber recht krass an den Reglern gedreht!



Die Sonne und die Wolken hatte heute irgendwie was gegen mich. Wie ein viel zu heller XXXL Diffusor. Also immer total überstrahlter Himmel oder viel zu dunkler Vordergrund. Deshalb heute mal nur HDR Bilder aus Belichtungsreihen (+/- 3 EV).


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2017)

@AlexMC 
stehn schon "Erlaubt Schilder" dort


----------



## AlexMC (6. Mai 2017)

Nein, bisher nicht. 
Liegen der Panoramaweg bis auf die letzte Schleife auf die Höhe und der Westweg von dort aus nicht direkt an der Grenze des "Nationalparks" oder gehören die offiziell noch dazu?


----------



## Stricherjunge (6. Mai 2017)

Direkt an der Grenze, der Nationalpark beginnt laut Karte erst daneben.


----------



## Mausoline (6. Mai 2017)

Da oben ist nicht alles im Nationalpark. Soweit ich im Kopf hab, darf man am Turm nicht weiterfahren


----------



## Rolf H. (9. Mai 2017)

Über Stock und Stein ....


----------



## Rolf H. (9. Mai 2017)

Und durch die Luft ...


----------



## Rebell-78 (9. Mai 2017)

Was bewegtes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (10. Mai 2017)

die ersten 30 sekunden gesehen und mich gefragt: wird jetzt schon der bernstein geshuttlet?


----------



## Rebell-78 (10. Mai 2017)

Genau, nennt sich  Defender Tour Bernstein


----------



## JonasKusterer (11. Mai 2017)

Der Trail ab 1:10 sieht wirklich schön aus. Wo ist der den?


----------



## matou (11. Mai 2017)

Hast PN.


----------



## Rebell-78 (11. Mai 2017)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Genau, nennt sich  Defender Tour Bernstein


Das hier ist nicht ganz ernst gemein (wir fahren immer mit Unimog´s, bitte keine PN´s)


----------



## franticz (12. Mai 2017)

JonasKusterer schrieb:


> Der Trail ab 1:10 sieht wirklich schön aus. Wo ist der den?


würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. Mai 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren


 Geht mir genauso. Ist zwar eigentlich nicht ganz meine Gegend, aber da würde sich ein Abstecher sicher mal iweder lohnen.


----------



## w69 (12. Mai 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren



me too


----------



## Mausoline (12. Mai 2017)

Nehmt mich auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathma (13. Mai 2017)

Ich würd auch mal ganz behutsam die Hand heben...


----------



## matou (13. Mai 2017)

Schaut euch mal den Verlauf vom Westweg Badener Höhe in Richtung Forbach an. Bzw sucht auf der Karte nach einem Weg der nach der Wegscheid vom Westweg abzweigt und dann oberhalb des Ausgleichsbeckens in Richtung Forbach runter geht.


----------



## Kloses (13. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Hab ich mir doch schon gedacht.
Bin zwar nicht aus der Gegend, habe mir aber schon ein wenig Ortskenntnis erfahren 
Daher habe aber schon sowas in die Richtung vermutet.
Der Turm zu Beginn und am Ende der breite Fluss / Ausgleichsbecken mit Stauwehr am Ortseingang. Darüber die Stromleitungen...


----------



## w69 (13. Mai 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal ... Bzw sucht auf der Karte .....



Danke Dir!


----------



## Mathma (13. Mai 2017)

Dankeschön. So was auch. Sieht irgendwie anders aus, als ich es das in Erinnerung hab.


----------



## Rebell-78 (13. Mai 2017)

Hier lesen bestimmt 30-35 Leute mit die auch genau wissen wo die Trails liegen und keiner sagt/schreibt etwas darüber...hat bestimmt seine Gründe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (13. Mai 2017)

Ganz ehrlich? Die Abfahrt ist seit eh und je bekannt und in allen einschlägigen Portalen inkl Strava zu finden...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (13. Mai 2017)

Spontanes Treffen mit trail_desire


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Mai 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Die Abfahrt ist seit eh und je bekannt und in allen einschlägigen Portalen inkl Strava zu finden...


Lach mich jetzt nicht aus, aber ich habe bis zur Auflösung gedacht, dass ich in die Gegend auch mal muss. Sieht tagsüber da scheinbar anderst aus.


----------



## Stricherjunge (13. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich hätte man ja nur eine Seite zurück blättern müssen, da war ein schönes Foto mit Ortsangabe und der Westweg ausführlich diskutiert.


----------



## franticz (14. Mai 2017)

Heute gemütliche tour mit @AlexMC


----------



## Joerg_1969 (14. Mai 2017)

Na ja, es gibt mehr als einen Bernstein...


----------



## Joerg_1969 (14. Mai 2017)

matou schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal den Verlauf vom Westweg Badener Höhe in Richtung Forbach an.../QUOTE]
> Danke!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Mai 2017)

Und schon sind wir wieder unterwegs. So einen Tag, so wunderschön wie gestern, so ein Tag, der dürfte nie vergehn...









... vorbei beim Lieblingsbäcker,








über fast vergessene Wege,








hoch zum einzigen Mammutbaum im Schwarzwald,








und nach fast 1000Hm Richtung Ruhestein








wieder zurück über Ellbach- und Sankenbachsee,

















zum Abschlussdöner  Der ist immer richtig gut und voll lecker.








Unterwegs was zu Essen zu bekommen, ist schon schwierig, vor allem aber teuer. Und 20 Taler für ein Schnitzel und ne Cola ausgeben, so wie hier unten, sehe ich mich nicht mehr.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Mai 2017)

Einen habe ich noch, für die Frauen unter uns...





Na, ist das was?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Mai 2017)

Nachdem es gestern hier geschüttet hat, als wenn es kein Morgen gäbe, die arme Sau auf dem Foto möchte ich jetzt nicht sein,




 



kann man heute vom nordöstlichen Teil des Schwarzwaldes bis weit in die Schwäbische Alb sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. Mai 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ....
> Unterwegs was zu Essen zu bekommen, ist schon schwierig, vor allem aber teuer. Und 20 Taler für ein Schnitzel und ne Cola ausgeben, so wie hier unten, sehe ich mich nicht mehr.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 604462




Vom Ruhestein zur Teufelsmühle und wieder Richtung FDS   alle Achtung, das war aber ne mords Runde 





Rudirabe schrieb:


> Einen habe ich noch, für die Frauen unter uns...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 604531
> Na, ist das was?




Den mit den bunten Perlen links  der könnte mir gefallen  dann würd das ein oder andere Radl von der Höhe besser passen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Mai 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Den mit den bunten Perlen links  der könnte mir gefallen  dann würd das ein oder andere Radl von der Höhe besser passen


Der wäre auch mein Favorit.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Vom Ruhestein zur Teufelsmühle und wieder Richtung FDS  alle Achtung, das war aber ne mords Runde


Start und Ende waren in Altensteig, von da über Baiersbronn zum Kniebis. Bis ganz zum Ruhestein war ich nicht, bin dann wieder über die Seen nach Baiersbronn und über Klosterreichenbach zurück nach Altensteig. Anschließend hatte ich 90 km auf der Uhr. Wenn ich in der Bäckerei nicht so lange rumgetrödelt hätte und zurück eine andere Route gewählt hätte, wäre es sich ausgegangen. Ab Kniebis hab ich spontan geplant. Das NFH dort hat nur noch Sonn- und Feiertags auf, weshalb ich dann umgeplant hatte. 
Teufelsmühle war ich letzte Woche. Bin ich über Enzklösterle gefahren. Fahre ich aber nicht mehr hin. Grünhütte gefällt mir deutlich besser.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> .....
> Teufelsmühle war ich letzte Woche. Bin ich über Enzklösterle gefahren. Fahre ich aber nicht mehr hin. Grünhütte gefällt mir deutlich besser.



Grünhütte sind die Schlangen auch länger  Teufelsmühle fährt man nicht wegen des Einkehrens hin.
Bist du den Mittelweg von Besenfeld aus gefahren?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Mai 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Grünhütte sind die Schlangen auch länger


Das ist wahr. Sind aber verdammt schnell dort, die Leute. Trotzdem steht man locker mal eine halbe Stunde bei gutem Wetter.

Wenn ich aus Richtung Altensteig fahre, fahre ich meist über Enzklösterle, Sprollenhaus und Kaltenbronn zur Grünhütte. Zurück über Kaltenbronn, Hohlohsee, Trail, Toter Mann und Alte Weinstraße (Mittelweg), Besenfeld und Kälberbronn.

Zur Teufelsmühle ist es der gleiche Weg bis Kaltenbronn, dann über den Langmartskopf weiter.
Von Besenfeld zum Kaltenbronn fahre ich auch den Mittelweg. In meiner Karte heißt der Alte Weinstraße.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. Mai 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Teufelsmühle fährt man nicht wegen des Einkehrens hin.


Hat mich schon interessiert, was es da so gibt. Jetzt weiß ich es.
Von mir zu Hause, ist das schon ne Ecke. Da muss ich mich tummeln. Am Ende des Tages stehen dann immer 80 - 90km auf der Uhr. Bin nicht mehr der Jüngste. Um die restlichen Wege, die man dort so fährt zu erkunden, starte ich nächstes Mal von Enzklösterle aus. Gibt's auch einen guten Bäcker. Noch.


----------



## Mausoline (17. Mai 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich aus Richtung Altensteig fahre, fahre ich meist über Enzklösterle, Sprollenhaus und Kaltenbronn zur Grünhütte. Zurück über Kaltenbronn, Hohlohsee, Trail, Toter Mann und Alte Weinstraße (Mittelweg), Besenfeld und Kälberbronn.
> 
> Zur Teufelsmühle ist es der gleiche Weg bis Kaltenbronn, dann über den Langmartskopf weiter.
> Von Besenfeld zum Kaltenbronn fahre ich auch den Mittelweg. In meiner Karte heißt der Alte Weinstraße.




Kenn mich aus da 
eigentlich wollt ich nur wissen welche Wege du über Enzklösterle fährst  kannst mir auch ne PN schreiben 




Rudirabe schrieb:


> .... Gibt's auch einen guten Bäcker. Noch.




 ja früher war der mal gut, als er noch keine Filialen hatte, aber das ist lange her, aber besser als gar keiner 
der Bäcker in Besenfeld ist besser, falls es den noch gibt, der Rahmkuchen  mmmhhh sooo lecker


----------



## cemetery (22. Mai 2017)




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Mai 2017)

Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kloses (22. Mai 2017)

Also manche haben die Glaskugel ja bei der Arbeit. Und da meine ich nicht dieses Esoterikkram... aber beim biken...?

Trotzdem schönes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (28. Mai 2017)

Entspanne tour mit @NaaNe


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Mai 2017)

*Forbach 8*


----------



## Kloses (28. Mai 2017)

Zwischenstand:
40km 1300hm... mit dem Fattie. Bei dezent sommerlichen Temperaturen 


 

 
Tankstopp


 
Fehlt noch einmal Gernsbach - Merkur - Baden-Baden


----------



## A7XFreak (29. Mai 2017)

Hab mal auf dem Rückweg aus den Vogesen den Schwarzwald angetestet...ich komme wieder 

 
made by Selbstauslöser


----------



## Rattfahra (30. Mai 2017)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Hab mal auf dem Rückweg aus den Vogesen den Schwarzwald angetestet...ich komme wieder Anhang anzeigen 609108
> made by Selbstauslöser


Schwarzwaldtrail in Sasbachwalden ist Top


----------



## Hoschy (30. Mai 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Schwarzwaldtrail in Sasbachwalden ist Top



Stimmt! Ist die Verlängerung oben eigentlich bereits freigegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonasKusterer (1. Juni 2017)

Hier mal ein kleines Video aus dem mini Trailpark Eulenloch


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2017)

Geht das in der Nähe vom ehemaligen Schwimmbad weg?


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. Juni 2017)

Das dürfte doch am Skihang bzw. auf der (ehemaligen) Rodelbahn sein?


----------



## Der Physiker (2. Juni 2017)

Canadian komplett.


----------



## AlexMC (4. Juni 2017)

Ganz legal in BW  - Baiersbronn T6 Hirschkopf Trailtour

Oberhalb Klosterreichenbach:













Inner Palz wäre jetzt hier eine Treppe 










Alles ganz offiziell 





In Friedrichstal:


----------



## vitaminc (4. Juni 2017)

@AlexMC 
Steht bei mir auch schon länger auf der Liste, leider aufgrund der etwas längeren Anfahrt noch nicht dazugekommen. Wie sind die Klamotten denn so nach STS einzuordnen, deine Bilder zeigen S1 wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## AlexMC (4. Juni 2017)

Für einen spaßigen Tag gut genug. Gleich am Anfang vom Zimmerplatz runter ist der technisch anspruchsvollste Teil incl. zwei Spitzkehren, die nur mit Versetzen vernünftig gehen. Sonst meist S1 mit ein paar S2-Stellen. Lohnenswert abweichend von der ausgewiesenen Tour ist das Geschlängel in der Nähe der Schutzhütte Murgtalblick oberhalb Klosterreichenbach.


----------



## ykcor (4. Juni 2017)




----------



## cemetery (5. Juni 2017)

Heute war es fast schon wieder zu kalt als die Sonne weg war. Aber schön wars trotzdem


----------



## Rolf H. (6. Juni 2017)

Steinbrückle bei Dobel :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Juni 2017)

Feierabend-Tour in der Pfalz, leider zu spät fürs Abendessen am Kalmit gewesen, aber zum Glück Nüsse und Riegel dabei gehabt.
Das Licht, die Wärme, die Trails, die Landschaft, die Luft...


----------



## shield (26. Juni 2017)

mein erster Trip des Jahres liegt hinter mehr - auch mit stops im schwarzwald. Dieses mal wurde Österreich genauer unter die Lupe genommen.
Um nicht zu viel zu verraten - alles weitere unter und natürlich im Video:






und über einen stern freue ich mich natürlich auch 
danke und grüße!


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (26. Juni 2017)




----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (26. Juni 2017)




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2017)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 618584



Das ist am Eingang zum Kinzigtal, oder?


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (26. Juni 2017)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist am Eingang zum Kinzigtal, oder?



Ja genau! Das Ortenberger Schloss!


----------



## Rattfahra (28. Juni 2017)

Gestern seit Ewigkeiten endlich mal wieder bei den Strommasten 
Neues Bike, allerdings total lahm gestern. Muss unbedingt wieder öfter auf die Strecke


----------



## franticz (28. Juni 2017)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 618584
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 618588
> 
> ...


Boah da muss ich hin


----------



## ykcor (9. Juli 2017)

Im Südschwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sach1012 (14. Juli 2017)

Feierabendrunde an den Strommasten gestern.


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2017)

Endlich mal wieder am Turm gewesen 




ne schöne Abfahrt zum Westweg



und kurz vor dem großen Regen daheim  schee wars


----------



## Joerg_1969 (23. Juli 2017)

Da war ich am Freitag auch endlich mal wieder


----------



## Mausoline (23. Juli 2017)

Na hallo  ich war, glaub ich, so 17:30/18:00 da 

Schade  Grüße aus D.


----------



## AlexMC (23. Juli 2017)

Langsam ans neue Radl gewöhnen 

















Diesmal nein


----------



## franticz (29. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (30. Juli 2017)

fett


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Juli 2017)

Ufos über Altensteig...



 




 


... und dann, als wäre nix gewesen


----------



## matou (3. August 2017)

...abartig schwül & heiß wars!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. August 2017)

Wo?


----------



## Waldgeist (3. August 2017)

sieht nach Albquelle aus


----------



## matou (4. August 2017)

Nein, ist im Monbachtal.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. August 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ein Bekannter und ich fahren nächsten Samstag mit dem Velobus von Pforzheim nach Besenfeld. Von dort wollen wir,  im Groben, quer durch das Enztal wieder zurück. Aus den einschlägigen Portalen hab ich mir schon zwei Strecken ausgesucht. Was aber fehlt sind noch ein paar Traileinlagen. Die gezeigten Touren sehen eher nach Waldautobahn aus. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, immer her damit, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. Anschließend gibbet auch Fottos.

Danke


----------



## w69 (5. August 2017)

Die trails im Enztal sind so geheim, dass nicht mal die locals wissen, wo die sein sollen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. August 2017)

Echt jetzt?


----------



## Mausoline (6. August 2017)

Hast du schon nen Track, dann schau ich mal drauf  vielleicht fällt mir was ein

Vielleicht könnt ich auch ein Stückchen mitfahren, wenn euer Tempo frauenfreundlich ist 



Gester ne lohnende Fußtour unternommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. August 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hast du schon nen Track, dann schau ich mal drauf  vielleicht fällt mir was ein
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ich auch ein Stückchen mitfahren, wenn euer Tempo frauenfreundlich ist


PN!


----------



## Rolf H. (14. August 2017)

Grösseltal


----------



## Rolf H. (14. August 2017)

Die EMTBs sind auch wasserdicht


----------



## Mausoline (14. August 2017)

Mal wieder 

Schöne Fotos  wären was fürs FdT


----------



## imun (15. August 2017)

Hier mal ein bisschen Schwarzwald von mir


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. August 2017)

Kennt jemand diesen Pilz?


----------



## Stricherjunge (15. August 2017)

Ja, das ist Herbert. 

Aber ernsthaft, ist das Ding riesengroß? Dann ist es ein Riesenbovist.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. August 2017)

Das Teil ist so groß wie mein Kopf. Bovist war meine Vermutung, aber so riesig, Alter! Wieder was gelernt, danke.


----------



## Stricherjunge (15. August 2017)

Ich kenne den nur, weil der so lustig groß ist. Dieses Jahr scheinen die gut zu gedeihen, ich habe in den letzten Wochen auch schon mehrere gesehen.
Und wenn du noch ein schönes Exemplar findest, die sind wohl essbar:http://www.essen-und-trinken.de/rezepte/55174-rzpt-schnitzel-vom-riesenbovist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (15. August 2017)

Wir waren am Wochenende mal wieder am Kandel unterwegs...





Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Zep2008 (16. August 2017)

Hey Dennis
vor der Hütte? wo zum Kukuk ist das?
die Bändels waren doch von Wanderern, IVV Int.Volkssportverband


----------



## h4wk (16. August 2017)

Moin, 
Ist direkt an der Thomashütte, die Stufe runter zur Grillstelle. ;-) 

Grüsse
Dennis


----------



## matou (18. August 2017)

Urlaubstag für etwas Schwarzwald-Kitsch aka Sonnenaufgang genutzt.


----------



## h4wk (18. August 2017)

Geniale Stimmung, noch genialers Licht und coole Bilder - aber muss man an einem Urlaubstag nicht zwingend in die Vogesen?


----------



## matou (18. August 2017)

Danke! 
Vogesen? No, nicht zwingend...für einen Sonnenaufgang ist mir das etwas zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (21. August 2017)

Noch mal ein bisschen was aus dem Fundus vom letzten Wochenende. Ein, zwei schicke Sachen gibts am Kandel halt doch 













Grüße
Dennis


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. August 2017)

Heute morgen ist es passiert: die Wahrwerdung meines schlimmsten Bikeralbtraumes . Kann man das so sagen? Wahrwerdung? Moment, da gibt es doch ein ganz bestimmtes Wort für, die... die..., Augenblick, muss mal gerade googeln, schon blöd mit diesen Wortfindungs... öhm, was wollte ich noch sagen? Ah, Wortfindungsstörungen, Google sei Dank. Ha, was brauche ich ein Gedächtnis, hab doch Google, man muss nicht alles wissen, man muss nur wissen, wo es steht.
Also, mein schlimmster Albtraum ist heute morgen wahr geworden: auf dem Weg zum Lieblingsbäcker








bin ich voll krass in eine Rotte Wildschweine reingefahren und musste notbremsen, sonst wären wir zusammengestoßen. Erst wechselten zwei Alttiere, dann fünf oder 6 Überläufer, so genau hab ich das garnicht mitbekommen und dann, als ich gerade wieder losfahren wollte, kam noch ein total verpennter Überläufer hinterher und wäre mir um eine handbreit ins Vorderrad gedonnert. Der war wohl so vertieft beim Graben gewesen, dass er garnicht gecheckt hat, was da gerade abging. Hatte noch seinen letzten Bissen im Maul, hingen die Blätter seitlich raus. Sah ja irgendwie lustig aus, nur mir war nicht gerade nach lustig.


Weitergefahren, an einer Wiese mit hunderten von Herbstzeitlosen vorbeigekommen







und auf der Rückfahrt nochmal am Ort des Geschehens eine Gedenkminute eingelegt


----------



## AlexMC (26. August 2017)

Pfad zum Frühstück mit @franticz  und meinem Junior.

War ganz schön ausgewaschen, hat mal richtig Laune gemacht 

Fett hoch:





Das Treppche:





Fett runter:





Die Jugend auf dem Chickenway:


----------



## franticz (26. August 2017)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Pfad zum Frühstück mit @franticz  und meinem Junior.
> 
> War ganz schön ausgewaschen, hat mal richtig Laune gemacht
> 
> ...


War echt fein heute! :>


----------



## AlexMC (3. September 2017)

Kleine, aber feine Tour


----------



## ykcor (3. September 2017)




----------



## imun (3. September 2017)




----------



## franticz (4. September 2017)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Kleine, aber feine Tour


Da gehen wa das nächste mal hin ;p


----------



## AlexMC (5. September 2017)

Weil's letztens so nett war, mit meinem Sohn nochmal das gleiche gefahren 













Auf dem "Gipfel" eine interessante Begegnung mit einer wandernden Familie. Aus zunächst ausgedrücktem Mißfallen über MTBler auf dem Weg entwickelte sich dann ein recht angenehmes und aufschlußreiches Gespräch. Die Leute hatten wohl bisher nicht allzuviel nette Begegnungen mit den Zweiradkollegen, hat wohl das eine oder andere Mal nicht viel gefehlt, daß sie bzw ihre noch recht kleinen Kinder fast umgenietet worden wären...

Wir konnten dann doch etwas Imagepflege für unseren Sport betreiben  Am Schluß meinten sie noch, daß es ihnen jetzt leid tut, daß gerade wir jetzt durch die ganzen Stöckchen müßten, die sie auf dem Weg ausgelegt haben. Der Anzahl der Äste nach, die auf dem Weg lagen, mußten die bisherigen Begegnungen tatsächlich sehr sehr unerfreulich gewesen sein. Wir haben den Pfad dann auf dem Weg nach unten wieder soweit geräumt. Auch wenn deren Aktion eigentlich Mist war, ein gewisses Verständnis konnte ich da schon haben...

An dieser Stelle noch besten Dank an die Wirballernrunterohnerücksichtaufverlusteweilssogeilist-Fraktion


----------



## franticz (6. September 2017)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Weil's letztens so nett war, mit meinem Sohn nochmal das gleiche gefahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaub du musst den Lenker für deinen Sohnemann bissle kürzen sieht etwas zu breit aus.  nächstes mal nehm ich sein rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. September 2017)

Ich war heute Morgen auch mal wieder unterwegs:

Forbach - Latschigfelsen - Forbach - Stausee - Badner Höhe - Seekopf - Stausee - Wegscheide - Forbach - 1.620 hm - Westwegtrails.




Getreu meinem Motto "Der frühe Vogel ... " 




Um die Uhrzeit ist die Parkplatzsituation in Forbach am Bahnhof noch sehr komfortabel.




Der Wetterbericht hat für heute einen Wechsel aus Sonne und dichten Wolken und vereinzelten, aber seltenen Niederschlägen vorhergesagt. Auf den ersten Höhenmetern hat es dann begonnen zu nieseln.




Am Latschigfelsen immer noch leichter Niesel.




Nach der ersten Abfahrt wieder im Gaustal. Und immer noch leichter Niesel ...




Kurz vor halb acht wieder unten in Forbach. Zeit, Proviant beim Bäcker einzukaufen. Achja - Nieselregen ...




Sonne hätte aufgehen können - wenn es nicht genieselt hätte. Hab mich unters Dach setzen müssen, zum Frühstücken.




Der SWV zieht nach, was die Beschilderung angeht. Und wesentlich internationaler wie der PWV. 




Talsperre - Niesel ...




Morgentliche Idylle am Stausee ... im Niesel ...




Badner Höhe. Zum Wetter sag ich nix mehr ...




Fliegenpilz am Wegrand abwärts vom Seekopf. Der mags nass, im Gegensatz zu mir.




Auf dem Weg vom Herrenwiesersee abwärts hat sich ein zweites Bachbett gebildet. Ziemlich rutschige Angelegenheit.




Und dann endlich - die Sonne ist rausgekommen. Als ich auf dem Heimweg war. 




Wegscheide und wieder zurück nach Forbach. Und pünktlich um 11:15 wieder am Ende der Tour angekommen. Danke fürs tolle Wetter - aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. September 2017)

tja, der frühe Vogel fängt den Parkplatz, der späte die Sonne...
Tolle Tour und mystische Fotos !


----------



## black soul (9. September 2017)

ich bin faziniert. vor allem das bild mit dem pilz


----------



## h4wk (11. September 2017)

Mal wieder ein bisschen im Schwarzwald unterwegs gewesen. Ist zwar oft das gleiche, aber dieses Mal war die Kamera mit dabei:






















Ein paar mehr Bilder wie immer hier: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/schwarzwald/home-sweet-home-trailspass-am-kandel/3291

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. September 2017)

Ganz schön mutig...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. September 2017)

Horch, von draußen komm ich her, ich muss euch sagen, es herbstet sehr...

Anhang anzeigen 646459 
Das Krummet ist geschnitten, die Blätter der Bäume verfärben sich langsam,

Anhang anzeigen 646460 
kalt und schwer hängt die Sonne in den blassen Wolken. In den Niederungen ist es schon weiß, die ersten Nachtfröste quartieren sich ein und atmen grauen Nebel.


----------



## ykcor (22. September 2017)




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. September 2017)

Der kalte Hauch des Herbstes meldet sich unwiderruflich an, wenn auch noch feige versteckt hinter dem Rücken der bis zum letzten Atemzug kämpfenden Sonne.


----------



## matou (27. September 2017)

Nicht in Karlsruhe oder im Schwarzwald...aber zwei Karlsruher und ein paar Andere auf Tour. 




matou schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende...was für ein geiler Start in den Herbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (27. September 2017)

Echt 'doof', meinen Sportskameraden mit dem Levo angefixt zu haben. 





Trotz der Anstrengung im Vergleich zum E hab ich die Tour in vollen Zügen genossen.





Happy Trails!


----------



## arise (28. September 2017)

schöne Feldi runde Ykcor....den Trail gibt's auch nur mit Bäumen vorm Rad.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. September 2017)

Mit lieben Grüßen an alle, wenn auch nicht von hier sondern aus der, öhm, Pfalz, dafür hab ich aber immer treu an euch gedacht, als ich hier Trails ohne Ende gefahren bin. Nicht besonders steil, nicht besonders rumplig und die Stufen hatten alle noch eine handbreit Luft unter dem Lager, dafür aber so lang wie mein Arm und flowig, flowig und nochmal flowig, einfach nur schön...



 



 

Demnächst gibt's wieder was aus dem Schwarzen Wald.


----------



## Rattfahra (30. September 2017)

Vor 6 Wochen den Knöchel gebrochen und gestern zum ersten mal wieder ne Runde gedreht


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. September 2017)

... und wieder zurück in meiner Parallelwelt









auf dem Weg zum Kaltenbronn

Saddle up and ride your pony, get on your horse and ride like hell...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Oktober 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 650423

Schon ganz schön frisch, so morgens früh. Das sieht nicht nur kalt aus, das ist es auch. Ganze 3°C und Raureif in den Senken, brr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Oktober 2017)

Schon wieder wurden UFOs in der Nähe der Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart gesichtet. Aus zuverlässigen Insiderkreisen heißt es, dass besonders Politiker Ziele der Außerirdischen sein sollen. Das bestätigt schon lange gehegte Vermutungen, dass es diesem Personenkreis nicht nur seit Kurzem an der Weisheit letztem Schluss fehle, dafür jedoch vermehrt unverständliche Ratschlüsse offen zu Tage treten.
Da gehe ich doch lieber biken...


----------



## trail_desire (5. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Vor 6 Wochen den Knöchel gebrochen und gestern zum ersten mal wieder ne Runde gedreht
> Anhang anzeigen 648797



Alle Achtung....nach nur 6 Wochen....und den DH hochgetreten? Das ist die eine Seite. 
Die andere: Ich hoffe du bist nicht einer der Kollegen, die den Pfad schön im DH-Stil driftend in den Kurven aufreißen. Dem Pfad tut es wirklich nicht gut und da sollte wirklich nur so gefahren werden, daß man keine Spuren hinterlässt. 
Es gab da bisher nie Probleme. Die wenigen Fußgänger die man da bisher sah, waren immer freundlich, wenn man langsam an ihnen vorbeistolpert. 
Da du da den DH´ler dabei hattest, mach ich mir da so meine Sorgen.


----------



## Rattfahra (5. Oktober 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Alle Achtung....nach nur 6 Wochen....und den DH hochgetreten? Das ist die eine Seite.
> Die andere: Ich hoffe du bist nicht einer der Kollegen, die den Pfad schön im DH-Stil driftend in den Kurven aufreißen. Dem Pfad tut es wirklich nicht gut und da sollte wirklich nur so gefahren werden, daß man keine Spuren hinterlässt.
> Es gab da bisher nie Probleme. Die wenigen Fußgänger die man da bisher sah, waren immer freundlich, wenn man langsam an ihnen vorbeistolpert.
> Da du da den DH´ler dabei hattest, mach ich mir da so meine Sorgen.


Jap Knöchel super verheilt, sogar ohne Gips 
Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen, das erste Stück gehts zwar richtig flott runter. Natürlich ohne blockierendes Hinterrad. Das untere Stück ist bei mir noch mehr Stolperbiken als sonst was


----------



## h4wk (5. Oktober 2017)

Es müssen ja nicht immer die Vogesen sein....:





















Grüße
Dennis


----------



## vitaminc (5. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Das untere Stück ist bei mir noch mehr Stolperbiken als sonst was





trail_desire schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du bist nicht einer der Kollegen, die den Pfad schön im DH-Stil driftend in den Kurven aufreißen. Dem Pfad tut es wirklich nicht gut und da sollte wirklich nur so gefahren werden, daß man keine Spuren hinterlässt.



d'Pfad und DH und Stolpern... irgendwie mag das alles nicht so richtig zusammenpassen


----------



## Thebike69 (5. Oktober 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Alle Achtung....nach nur 6 Wochen....und den DH hochgetreten? Das ist die eine Seite.
> Die andere: Ich hoffe du bist nicht einer der Kollegen, die den Pfad schön im DH-Stil driftend in den Kurven aufreißen. Dem Pfad tut es wirklich nicht gut und da sollte wirklich nur so gefahren werden, daß man keine Spuren hinterlässt.
> Es gab da bisher nie Probleme. Die wenigen Fußgänger die man da bisher sah, waren immer freundlich, wenn man langsam an ihnen vorbeistolpert.
> Da du da den DH´ler dabei hattest, mach ich mir da so meine Sorgen.



Bist du nicht der mit dem Bunten Freerider


hoffe du fährst so runder wie hoch, und die groben Reifen kannst gleich mal mit Slicks tauschen....


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Oktober 2017)

Wow, war das heute morgen dunkel draußen, alter Schwede. Blick auf die Nagoldtalsperre.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist's vorbei, mit der Blüherei... schade. 



 

Trotzdem ist es schön, jede Jahreszeit hat ihre Reize, man muss sie nur entdecken


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Oktober 2017)

Auf der Rückfahrt sah es dann so aus: Rägen .







Egal, siehe Avatar.


----------



## franticz (10. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Vor 6 Wochen den Knöchel gebrochen und gestern zum ersten mal wieder ne Runde gedreht
> Anhang anzeigen 648797


Pfad auf nem DH bike? :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattfahra (10. Oktober 2017)

franticz schrieb:


> Pfad auf nem DH bike? :O


Ja das muss auch mal bewegt werden 
Morgen aber wieder Strommasten


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Oktober 2017)

Igelchen, Igelchen schau mal ins Spiegelchen
Deine Beine sind krumm
Igelchen, Igelchen, schau in das Spiegelchen
Deine Beine sind kurz
Sind meine Beine auch krumm, bin ich ja gar nicht dumm
Sind meine Beine auch kurz, ist mir das Piepe und schnurz


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Oktober 2017)

Ein Männlein steht im Walde ganz still und stumm,
Es hat von lauter Purpur ein Mäntlein um.
Sagt, wer mag das Männlein sein,
Das da steht im Wald allein
Mit dem purpurroten Mäntelein.

Auch wenn es so nicht stimmt, finde ich, es passt trotzdem.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Oktober 2017)

I like to move it... 
oder, nix wie hin


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2017)

Heut hat doch gar keine Sonne gescheint 
was machst du sonst ausser fotografieren


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Heut hat doch gar keine Sonne gescheint


Ich geb's zu, war schon vor ein paar Tagen. 



Mausoline schrieb:


> was machst du sonst ausser fotografieren


Biken. 
Samstag werde ich mal wieder die Grünhütte besuchen. Heidelbeerpfannkuchen essen, lecker.


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (11. Oktober 2017)

Pilze am Wegesrand sind ja gerade wieder ein sehr beliebtes Motiv


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. Oktober 2017)

Prachtexemplare


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2017)

Ein nettes Schirmchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (11. Oktober 2017)

Hmmmm,Parasol.....


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2017)

Unser heutiges Ziel am Horizont bereits sichtbar 





Ein Stummel aus der Nähe begutachtet 





und dann über die neue Wegführung vom Westweg zurück incl. verschiedener Unpassierbarkeiten wegen Holzfällerarbeiten





und noch eine von vielen Pilzvielfalten  Weihnachtswunschzettel beeinhaltet ne neue Kamera


----------



## Rattfahra (13. Oktober 2017)

Strommasten gestern war wohl nicht meine beste Idee  Ungewollter Frontflip und nun erstmal ein paar Monate Urlaub 

Memo an mich: Federweg ersetzt keine Fahrtechnik


----------



## h4wk (13. Oktober 2017)

Kurven im Schwarzwald:









Und wie immer ein paar mehr Bilder zur Tour: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/schwarzwald/trailspass-in-hornberg-stachlige-gruesse-aus-dem-igelloch/3330


Grüße und viel Spaß auf dem Trail bei dem genialen Wochenende!

Dennis


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (14. Oktober 2017)

Königswetter am Kaiserstuhl heute


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Strommasten gestern war wohl nicht meine beste Idee  Ungewollter Frontflip und nun erstmal ein paar Monate Urlaub
> 
> Memo an mich: Federweg ersetzt keine Fahrtechnik


Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Oktober 2017)

Zählt Blaubeuren noch zu Karlsruhe?


----------



## Rattfahra (14. Oktober 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!


Danke 
Wird wohl ne Weile dauern. Montag die erste OP. Wirbelsäule kaputt also 12. Brustwirbel ist komplett zertrümmert. Knochenmark zum Glück unbeschädigt. Ohne Protektoren und Fullface würd ich wohl jetzt nicht schreiben


----------



## Mausoline (14. Oktober 2017)

Au Backe, das ist ja übel 
Alles Gute für deine OP und gute Besserung


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Danke
> Wird wohl ne Weile dauern. Montag die erste OP. Wirbelsäule kaputt also 12. Brustwirbel ist komplett zertrümmert. Knochenmark zum Glück unbeschädigt. Ohne Protektoren und Fullface würd ich wohl jetzt nicht schreiben


Von mir auch alles Gute und gute Besserung.


----------



## trail_desire (14. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Danke
> Wird wohl ne Weile dauern. Montag die erste OP. Wirbelsäule kaputt also 12. Brustwirbel ist komplett zertrümmert. Knochenmark zum Glück unbeschädigt. Ohne Protektoren und Fullface würd ich wohl jetzt nicht schreiben


Hey, von uns auch gute Besserung....wie hast denn das angestellt?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Danke
> Wird wohl ne Weile dauern. Montag die erste OP. Wirbelsäule kaputt also 12. Brustwirbel ist komplett zertrümmert. Knochenmark zum Glück unbeschädigt. Ohne Protektoren und Fullface würd ich wohl jetzt nicht schreiben


Da drücke ich doch gleich noch mehr die Daumen für die OP!


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Danke
> Wird wohl ne Weile dauern. Montag die erste OP. Wirbelsäule kaputt also 12. Brustwirbel ist komplett zertrümmert. Knochenmark zum Glück unbeschädigt. Ohne Protektoren und Fullface würd ich wohl jetzt nicht schreiben



Alles Gute für die OP und schnelle und vollkommene Genesung Wünsche ich Dir!!!


----------



## Rattfahra (15. Oktober 2017)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Hey, von uns auch gute Besserung....wie hast denn das angestellt?


Strommasten unten beim einen Drop zu wenig Speed und Manualimpuls zu spät. Mit Vorderrad zuerst eingeschlagen und dann einen ungewollten Frontflip wobei mir überkopf der Protektorenrucksack hochgerutscht ist und ich mit der Wirbelsäule dann auf nem Stein eingeschlagen bin 
Danke an alle  Ich hab jetzt dann wohl erstmal Winterpause


----------



## Stricherjunge (15. Oktober 2017)

Schade, die Treppe war vor dem Umbau immer lustig zu fahren.


----------



## matou (15. Oktober 2017)

Mhh, verdammt, da wollte ich die Woche mal wieder hin. 
Hoffen wir, dass sie den restlichen Weg in Ruhe lassen!
Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stricherjunge (15. Oktober 2017)

Bis auf die Treppe ist alles beim alten. Ohne Geländer wäre die Treppe bestimmt noch fahrbar, aber so nur mit 400mm breitem Lenker vielleicht.


----------



## Rolf H. (16. Oktober 2017)

Gestern im Nordschwarzwald


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. Oktober 2017)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Königswetter am Kaiserstuhl heute
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 653718



nette Aussicht 



Und dem Rattfahra wünsche ich gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung....


----------



## Rattfahra (16. Oktober 2017)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> nette Aussicht
> 
> 
> 
> Und dem Rattfahra wünsche ich gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung....


Dankeschön  OP super verlaufen, aufs Wochenende darf ich schon wieder heim  Nur Strommasten müssen ne Weile auf mich warten


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Strommasten unten beim einen Drop zu wenig Speed und Manualimpuls zu spät. Mit Vorderrad zuerst eingeschlagen und dann einen ungewollten Frontflip wobei mir überkopf der Protektorenrucksack hochgerutscht ist und ich mit der Wirbelsäule dann auf nem Stein eingeschlagen bin
> Danke an alle  Ich hab jetzt dann wohl erstmal Winterpause


Welcher Rucksack? Wie konnte der Rucksack hoch rutschen? Hüft und Brust Gurt nicht geschlossen? Vielleicht kannan ja noch was lernen worauf es zu achten lohnt! Schön das die OP gut verlaufen ist! Dir weiterhin eine gute Genesung bis zur vollständigen Wiederherstellung!


----------



## aufgehts (16. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Dankeschön  OP super verlaufen, aufs Wochenende darf ich schon wieder heim  Nur Strommasten müssen ne Weile auf mich warten



hatte vor einem jahr ne HWS fraktur nach abflug ...
jetzt alles wieder bestens.
bisl edelmetall inclusive.

des wird scho.....


----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2017)

Genialer Biketag heute   und die Küche blieb auch kalt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


>



Ich liebe die Gegend.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Oktober 2017)

Hohlohsee, immer wieder Hohlohsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattfahra (17. Oktober 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Welcher Rucksack? Wie konnte der Rucksack hoch rutschen? Hüft und Brust Gurt nicht geschlossen? Vielleicht kannan ja noch was lernen worauf es zu achten lohnt! Schön das die OP gut verlaufen ist! Dir weiterhin eine gute Genesung bis zur vollständigen Wiederherstellung!


Ich hab den Ergon BA 3 Evo mit Rückenprotekto. Gurte waren alle stramm geschlossen. Ich weiss nicht was ohne Rucksack passiert wäre


----------



## Route66 (17. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Strommasten unten beim einen Drop zu wenig Speed und Manualimpuls zu spät. Mit Vorderrad zuerst eingeschlagen und dann einen ungewollten Frontflip wobei mir überkopf der Protektorenrucksack hochgerutscht ist und ich mit der Wirbelsäule dann auf nem Stein eingeschlagen bin
> Danke an alle  Ich hab jetzt dann wohl erstmal Winterpause


oha  , da wünsche ich auch mal gute Besserung und dass alles wieder so wird wie es war  

Ich hoffe, mein Deuter Attack schützt mich da zuverlässig im Fall der Fälle


----------



## .Konafahrer. (18. Oktober 2017)

Wolfsschlucht


----------



## black soul (20. Oktober 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Strommasten unten beim einen Drop zu wenig Speed und Manualimpuls zu spät. Mit Vorderrad zuerst eingeschlagen und dann einen ungewollten Frontflip wobei mir überkopf der Protektorenrucksack hochgerutscht ist und ich mit der Wirbelsäule dann auf nem Stein eingeschlagen bin
> Danke an alle  Ich hab jetzt dann wohl erstmal Winterpause


gute beserung auch von mir. sei froh dass du keinen querschnitt hast. das geht schnell- ich weiss dass aus eigener ehrfahrung. ganz knapp am querschnitt vorbei.gerade wegen fullface. einmal nach hinten..knack dens bruch und quetschung ds rückenmarks. viel glück bei dr op.
wo wirst du operiert ? interessiert mich.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Oktober 2017)

Immer wenn der Herbst einzieht, wird es interessant im Wald. Die Blätter färben sich bunt, leuchtendes Rot wechselt sich mit sattem Grün und fahlen Gelb auf ockerfarbenem, mit schon gefallenem Laub bedecktem, von Regen feucht glänzendem Boden ab. Aber nicht nur die Natur ändert ihr unendlich vielfältiges Gesicht, auch die wilden Gesellen des Waldes, die Cousins des Herbstes, die Waldgeister lassen es noch einmal richtig krachen. Drum seht euch vor, seid nicht zu laut, dämpft eure Stimmen, lasst ab von unflätigen Worten und versagt bösen und unzüchtigen Gedanken den Weg in euren Schädel, die dort sonst die dunkle Macht über euch gewinnen würden. Seid nicht so wie ich, der sich lustig über die wilden Gesellen machte, unlöschbar schwere Schuld auf sich lud und als Strafe dafür nicht nur sein Bike putzen musste.

Besonders beliebt bei unseren illustren Freunden ist das Fallgrubenspiel. Da halten sie alle zusammen, die Elfen, Dryaden, Meliaden und alle haben ihre helle Freude an den lustigen Missgeschicken der ungeziemen Biker. Zuerst lassen sie es gut gelaunt, kräftig bunte Blätter regnen, Aiolos verteilt anschließend leidenschaftlich blasend den üppigen Segen und die Elfen tarnen kichernd jedes noch so kleine Schlammloch in perfekter Kleinarbeit.





Perfekt getarnt wartete hier das nasse Verderben auf mich. Wadentiefer und stinkender Morast vom Feinsten. Aber nicht mit mir, Gesellen. Ich, mit ebensolchen Wassern gewaschen wie der Sumpf gefüllt ist, entdeckte die Grube rechtzeitig und fuhr mit süffisantem Lächeln den Mittelfinger forsch erhebend, einfach daran vorbei.
Leider hatte ich die Rechnung ohne unsere ungestüme Horde gemacht. Nicht einmal hundert Meter weiter ließ sie mich voll auflaufen und ich versank wie vom Blitz getroffen, augenblicklich bis zum Schaltwerk in schwarzem Modder. Ich hatte nicht auch nur ansatzweise etwas verdächtiges bemerkt. Allein, das hätte mich schon stutzig werden lassen sollen. Nur ein beherzter Sprung vom Bike rette mich vor dem schmutzigen Tod, ersteres allerdings blieb stecken und musste befreit werden. Das schallende Lachen und fröhliche Kirchern des unsichtbaren Volkes klingt mir jetzt noch in den Ohren. Und die Moral von der Geschicht, verderbt es mit den Geistern nicht. Sonst ist's vorbei, mit der Bikerei.


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2017)

Supi Runde gefahren 

ziemlich schiefe Hütte  





und endlich wieder oben gewesen





genußvoll runter






Grüße nach Niefern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (6. November 2017)

Danke Petra !

Grüsse von Rolf , Biketreff-Niefern


----------



## amerryl (17. November 2017)




----------



## cemetery (22. November 2017)

Konnte heute auch endlich mal wieder das schöne Wetter für eine kleine Runde nutzen bevor die Sonne wieder ganz verschwunden war.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (26. November 2017)

Heute mein erster Snowride für dieses Jahr






Im Moment schüttelt Frau Holle voll krass die Betten, die leicht kernigen Flocken wehen mir in Gesicht und Augen, wie der Mistral den Sand. Bin ich froh, dass Snowwhite nach meinem Snowride noch einen Cappuccino für mich hatte


----------



## matou (30. November 2017)

Ja, schauen wir mal wieviel Schnee dieses Jahr runter kommt!

Danke an die Wanderer fürs Spur freitreten, aber das war schon fast zuviel...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. November 2017)

Heute morgen ging erst einmal richtig die Post ab; ich öle schon mal die Ski













  Ab 15cm fängt es an Kraft zu kosten und ab 20cm sinkt der Spaßpegel deutlich. Das Vorderrad schwimmt auf dem Schnee und das Rad wird langsam unkontrollierbar.





Trotzdem, hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Waldgeist (30. November 2017)

Besteht da nicht Schneekettenpflicht?


----------



## cemetery (1. Dezember 2017)




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Dezember 2017)

Heute war ich hier






und hab das gemacht





weil aufgrund von Eis unter dem Schnee, Rad fahren heute nicht angesagt war.
Ganz schön tief, der Schnee





und die Landschaft, ein Traum




















ich denke, ich komme wieder...


----------



## shield (1. Dezember 2017)

@Rudirabe auf wieviel höhenmeter war das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Dezember 2017)

950m


----------



## shield (5. Dezember 2017)

wir waren am samstag im albtal/murgtal unterwegs.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Dezember 2017)

shield schrieb:


> wir waren am samstag im albtal/murgtal unterwegs.


Sehr geil, hab dein Bild schon in Strava gesehen. Ich habe bis zum Mahlberg kaum Sonne gesehen.


----------



## wuppi18 (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,
schön war es bei und mit Euch 
Danke Bern für die Extrarunde!(hattest Du Fotos geschoßen ?)

Grüßla von der Schwäbischen Alb 

Pete


----------



## wuppi18 (10. Dezember 2017)

Peinlich,Foto zuviel u Schreibfehler


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Dezember 2017)

wuppi18 schrieb:


> Peinlich,Foto zuviel u Schreibfehler


Schieb's auf die Rechtschreibkorrektur


----------



## Mausoline (11. Dezember 2017)

wuppi18 schrieb:


> Peinlich,Foto zuviel u Schreibfehler



Man kann das auch noch bearbeiten  wenn man will


----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2017)

Weihnachtsträgheit überwunden


----------



## .Konafahrer. (31. Dezember 2017)

Traditionelle Abschlusstour bei 15 Grad





Grillen mit einer Familie aus dem Murgtal





Zickzack runter ... und saumäßig Spaß gehabt.





Happy New Year


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. Dezember 2017)

Abschlußtour mit Aussicht 






 Guten Rutsch


----------



## amerryl (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich war auch nochmal unterwegs.


----------



## cemetery (6. Januar 2018)

Notiz an mich: Im neuen Jahr beim Bremsen immer auch die Weihnachts- und Silvesterpfunde berücksichtigen


----------



## cemetery (11. Januar 2018)

Heute mal zu späterer Stunde unterwegs und diesmal ohne Baumkontakt


----------



## DAKAY (13. Januar 2018)

SMDH


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2018)

Und die Sonne geht immer noch hinterm Mistwagen unter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (21. Januar 2018)

Der Sonne entgegen 





War ich schon länger nicht





Trails waren ziemlich nass und rutschig





Mit Drüberrollholz


----------



## Rolf H. (26. Januar 2018)

Wasserleitungsweg Pforzheim - Neuenbürg .


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. Januar 2018)

Rolf H. schrieb:


> Wasserleitungsweg Pforzheim - Neuenbürg


Ja, am Pfatschbach ist es schon auch nett. Der Trail runter zur Enz ist auch nicht ganz schlecht...


----------



## cemetery (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## cemetery (5. Februar 2018)

Letzen Freitag:





Heute:


----------



## soprano (12. Februar 2018)

Statt Fasnet gab es Matsch Rund um den Rossi


----------



## cemetery (14. Februar 2018)




----------



## Alter Ossi (15. Februar 2018)

cemetery schrieb:


>


Die Fotos sind ja mal geil!


----------



## cemetery (15. Februar 2018)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind ja mal geil!



Danke  

Für die beinahe Abflüge auf den Eisschollen und die tauben Finger wurde ich auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend entschädigt.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2018)

Neue Gewächse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonnyAlfa (17. Februar 2018)

Straubenhardt?


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2018)

am Horizont ja


----------



## Thebike69 (18. Februar 2018)

JonnyAlfa schrieb:


> Straubenhardt?


Ah da bin ich immer auf dem Happines Festival


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2018)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ah da bin ich immer auf dem Happines Festival



Mein Töchterchen war da auch immer 



Hab das Fortbewegungsmittel heute getauscht 





und hab mich bis zur Aussicht hochgearbeitet


----------



## cemetery (22. Februar 2018)




----------



## Route66 (25. Februar 2018)

Hab auch noch ein paar Pics, allerdings schon von letzten Sonntag 

Ein schnuckeliges altes Bahnwärterhäuschen mitten im Wald 





mit kleinem Schuppen und noch kleinerem Backhaus 







tja......  und dann war da noch das 










wieder mal ein Trail auf Jahre zerstört...


----------



## AlexMC (25. Februar 2018)

Jetzt legt der Forst extra für Euch einen voll legalen Double-Flowtrail an und das undankbare Pack schimpft wieder nur 


Ich hatte nach dem Hausberg heute jedenfalls zwei kleine Eisklumpen als Füße


----------



## cemetery (25. Februar 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach dem Hausberg heute jedenfalls zwei kleine Eisklumpen als Füße



War doch gar nicht so kalt heute...


----------



## BassT-73 (25. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Februar 2018)

Ich hab dann gestern doch lieber die schmalen Latten genommen und bin diesmal weiter oben gestartet





Seitenwechsel





und hab mal wieder die altbekannte Aussicht genossen


----------



## Route66 (26. Februar 2018)

Minus 11 Grad, aber immerhin steht die Sonne auch grade auf


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Februar 2018)

Das Bild hab ich eben schonmal irgendwo gesehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Route66 (26. Februar 2018)

soso, wo Du Dich überall rumtreibst....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Februar 2018)

Kannste mal sehen. Wenn's mal sowas wie Frühling wird komm ich mal überprüfen ob man bei euch da unten auch Ratt fahren kann.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shield (26. Februar 2018)

am samstag war so schönes wetter, dass ich mal vor der linse und nicht dahinter stehen durfte.

















danke an claudi als fotofrau.


ach ja: wir freuen uns über unterstützung fürs http://trailcenteralbtal.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (28. Februar 2018)

Sieht wärmer aus als es denn wirklich war


----------



## soprano (2. März 2018)

Heute Morgen der Kandel! Illuminiert


----------



## arise (3. März 2018)

Liegt leider noch Schnee da oben....Aber sieht von Kolmarsreute immer wieder schön aus.


----------



## Rolf H. (25. März 2018)

Heute im Würmtal :


----------



## Rolf H. (25. März 2018)

Den Erzkopf hoch :


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2018)

Forbach - somewhere ...


----------



## franticz (26. März 2018)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Forbach - somewhere ...


boah den würd ich auch gern mal fahren!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. März 2018)

franticz schrieb:


> boah den würd ich auch gern mal fahren!


Auch um die Uhrzeit?


----------



## AlexMC (29. März 2018)

Mit dem Junior unnerwegs:





















Chickenway 









Immer wieder schön dort...


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2018)

Du hast den armen Kerl aber nicht von unten vom Tal aus da hochgetrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (29. März 2018)

Ähm doch, waren so knapp 600hm, für einen 11jährigen nicht schlecht. Ich habe ihn aber nicht gezwungen


----------



## maluca (30. März 2018)




----------



## Alter Ossi (31. März 2018)

maluca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 713392


Markus wo ist das denn?


----------



## franticz (3. April 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du hast den armen Kerl aber nicht von unten vom Tal aus da hochgetrieben




Alex quält seinen Sohn sehr gerne. Ich habe das schon Live erlebt!


----------



## Mausoline (8. April 2018)

Was für ein super Tag heut 






Zur Info  Grünhütte hat ab April jetzt Montags Ruhetag
Die neue Küche und neuer Verkauf sind auch in Betrieb, Klo´s sind immer noch die alten


----------



## Rolf H. (11. April 2018)

Der Frühling kommt , gesehen bei Mühlacker


----------



## Waldgeist (11. April 2018)

hab ich im Garten...


----------



## Rolf H. (16. April 2018)

Abkühlung


----------



## JonnyAlfa (16. April 2018)

war ich gestern auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (17. April 2018)

Der Hansi...     je oller, je doller


----------



## BassT-73 (20. April 2018)




----------



## Waldgeist (21. April 2018)

wo sind da Wölfe?


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2018)

Ich dachte, die sind ungefährlich  na sowas


----------



## BassT-73 (22. April 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die sind ungefährlich  na sowas



frag doch mal das Rotkäppchen


----------



## BassT-73 (22. April 2018)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> wo sind da Wölfe?



*Vieleicht* hab ich vor einigen Wochen einen gesehen  Das Schild hängt im Malscher Forst, ist aber nicht von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. April 2018)

Hat er schon Spuren hinterlassen 
Bei uns in der Gegend ist der ja auch rumgeschlichen, aber die Medien erklären uns, dass wir keine Angst haben müssen


----------



## Mausoline (22. April 2018)

Also gestern hab ich definitiv keinen Wolf gesehn   nur die hier 





dafür wars ne richtig gute Genussrunde


----------



## franticz (23. April 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die sind ungefährlich  na sowas


Solang du nicht gerade nen Hund dabei hast, sind se auch ungefährlich bzw. hauen eher ab.

Malsch? De Pfad?  ich wollt schon immer nen Wolf als Haustier!

@AlexMC ich glaub wir müssen mal wieder.  den fangen wir


----------



## AlexMC (23. April 2018)

Den überfährst Du mit Deinem Fattie


----------



## .Konafahrer. (28. April 2018)

Kleine Hausrunde mit Frauchen ...





...





...





...





...





Happy Trails!


----------



## matou (28. April 2018)

Gestern früher Feierabend gemacht und mal wieder etwas ausgiebiger unterwegs gewesen.
Sehr schön wars! 
Schon genial was die Jungs und Mädels in Sasbach Neues in den Wald geschaufelt haben! 


Noch ein bisschen Schnee


 

Auch schick


 


Abwärts gehts


----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2018)

Heute Trails, Trails, Trails 

Mittelweg rückwärts





wohin oder woher woher komm ich  egal   einmal so und einmal so 





Highlight  immer wieder guad





danach noch den Ostweg gekreuzt





und auf der anderen Seite hochgetrailt 





dann noch den Verbindungstrail





und auf dem Westweg heimgetrailt ... getreppt ... 

und das Beste  kein Mensch unterwegs    Samstagnachmittag, bestes Wetter und nur 1 Jogger auf dem Pfad entgegengekommen. 
Halt  stimmt nicht ganz, auf den Forstwegen gabs dann doch ein bißchen Gegenverkehr


----------



## Rolf H. (9. Mai 2018)

Am Kupferhammer


----------



## Rolf H. (9. Mai 2018)

Wasserwege bei Dillweissenstein


----------



## ykcor (13. Mai 2018)

Unterwegs im Ländle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scale007 (18. Mai 2018)

ykcor schrieb:


> Unterwegs im Ländle



In welcher Ecke war das den?! Sieht gut aus


----------



## ykcor (18. Mai 2018)

Plz 79***


----------



## Haemmer (18. Mai 2018)

ykcor schrieb:


> Plz 79***


Komme ich gerne mal mit, wenn’s ok ist ?


----------



## scale007 (18. Mai 2018)

ykcor schrieb:


> Plz 79***



dachte ich mir schon 79 ist Südschwarzwald  genau andere Richtung von mir PLZ 75  > Nordschwarzwald 
naja quasi 1 x Appetit geholt


----------



## ykcor (18. Mai 2018)




----------



## patrick78 (19. Mai 2018)

ykcor schrieb:


> Plz 79***


Wo genau?


----------



## arise (20. Mai 2018)

Nächste Zahl bitte  aber ich denke ihr fahrt da auf eine Schlucht zu ?


----------



## matou (26. Mai 2018)

Freitags-Feierabend-Spielereien...


----------



## franticz (26. Mai 2018)

matou schrieb:


> Freitags-Feierabend-Spielereien...


Pm wo das ist bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (26. Mai 2018)

Oder ein Afterride Bier fürs Guiden, ich bin auch interessiert.
Nebenbei, tolle Bilder!


----------



## trail_desire (26. Mai 2018)

Würde mich auch über PM freuen....geile Bilder....kommt da in der Folge ein Wasserfall?


----------



## matou (28. Mai 2018)

Dank Euch!
Ich bin nicht derjenige, der den "Weg" wieder freigelegt hat bzw regelmäßig pflegt...daher gebe ich leider keine Infos dazu raus.
Und nein, da ist kein Wasserfall in der Nähe.


----------



## AlexMC (2. Juni 2018)

Heute mal ein paar schöne Lines in den Wald gezogen. Mit 'nem Mountainbike kriegste einfach alles kaputt 





Danach dann doch etwas konservativer unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## franticz (11. Juni 2018)

Was eine Ruhe im Wald gestern


----------



## ykcor (17. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (17. Juni 2018)

seid ihr auf alten enduro-renn-strecken unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## ykcor (17. Juni 2018)

Die Bilder mit Fullface sind im Bikepark Todtnau entstanden. Die Anderen im näheren Umkreis.


----------



## Seppel_IBC (17. Juni 2018)

WP & RF 

Letzteres diesmal hoffentlich nicht ganz so lose und tief?


----------



## ykcor (18. Juni 2018)

Ähnlich lose und verlaubt wie sonst


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2018)




----------



## Kraxler (21. Juni 2018)

Blick auf Murg- und Rheintal!

Da war jemand in meinem Revier unterwegs.


----------



## matou (21. Juni 2018)

Da ist keine Murg...höchstens eine Alb.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juni 2018)

Einstieg Teufelsloch.


----------



## AlexMC (14. Juli 2018)

Mit @trail_desire unterwegs


----------



## trail_desire (14. Juli 2018)

[email protected] unterwegs
....Vorfreude....



....Auffahrt bei sengender Hitze...



....und das alles dafür....



....normale Menschen lümmeln am See....



....und wir quälen uns Stufen runter....



.....aber im Gegensatz zum See....



....war hier keine Menschenseele zu treffen....



....was auch mal schön ist....



@AlexMC ....gerne bald wieder, war spassig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franticz (16. Juli 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> [email protected] unterwegs
> ....Vorfreude....
> 
> 
> ...


@AlexMC will auch!


----------



## Mausoline (23. Juli 2018)

Schloss





Schlosstreppen


----------



## ykcor (5. August 2018)

Gefälle?


----------



## franticz (7. August 2018)

ykcor schrieb:


> Gefälle?


das nenn ich steil^^


----------



## AlexMC (7. August 2018)

Gefälle gefällt. Muß man ja fahren - zum runterlaufen viel zu gefährlich


----------



## franticz (7. August 2018)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Muß man ja fahren - zum runterlaufen viel zu gefährlich


Dann hin mit uns^^


----------



## AlexMC (13. August 2018)

Hometrail


----------



## AlexMC (16. August 2018)




----------



## ykcor (18. August 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (19. August 2018)

Gibst das Bild danach auch ?


----------



## ykcor (19. August 2018)

Bin trocken geblieben 
http://666kb.com/i/dw825v3cblrrsv4e8.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/dw823gz3u05a9zzls.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/dw823ws5f9c95bd34.jpg


----------



## cemetery (21. August 2018)

Kleine Feierabendrunde um den Eichelberg und bei der Pause am Hirschbrunnen schnell noch ein interaktives Panorama gemacht.





Zum Abschluss gab es dann auch noch einen schönen Sonnenuntergang zu bewundern.


----------



## cemetery (28. August 2018)




----------



## matou (12. September 2018)

Feierabend-Spielerei


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. September 2018)

@matou 
Der Conny hat ein neues Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (12. September 2018)

Ja...er wollte was Leichteres.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. September 2018)

Ist das ein gecleantes Jeffsy?


----------



## matou (12. September 2018)

Jein...ist ein out of the box Jeffsy.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. September 2018)

Muss man die YT-Aufkleber selber drauf kleben?


----------



## matou (12. September 2018)

Welche Aufkleber?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. September 2018)

Ach ja. Ich hatte erwartet, dass da fette Decals drauf sind. Gefällt.


----------



## shield (12. September 2018)

matou schrieb:


> Feierabend-Spielerei


is das in nem tal in der gegend von BaLi?


----------



## matou (12. September 2018)

Jupp, genau!


----------



## matou (13. September 2018)

Hier gibts noch Nachschub...

Kindergeburtstag:


----------



## AlexMC (12. Oktober 2018)

Auf die Höhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (12. Oktober 2018)

Und nochmal auf den Höhen


----------



## patrick78 (12. Oktober 2018)

Cool.. wo ist das?


----------



## BassT-73 (12. Oktober 2018)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Cool.. wo ist das?



Beim Hedwigshof Richtung Wolfartsweier bei dem niedlichen Esel


----------



## AlexMC (12. Oktober 2018)

hinter Gernsbach auf der Höhe


----------



## JonnyAlfa (12. Oktober 2018)




----------



## ykcor (14. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2018)

Endlich war ich auch mal wieder da    und was für ein Wetter





die Fernsicht leider etwas trüb


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2018)

Bei dem Wetter lieber möglichst abseits der Tourirouten gefahren





aber ein Ziel war unbedingt dieser Turm   denn da war ich schon lange nicht mehr oben





weiter gings dann mit einem winzigen Hoffnungsschimmer auf Erfüllung zur Essensaufnahme zur Grünhütte  zum Glück war noch Vesper im Rucksack  
zurück  wieder auf Nebenstrecken mit kurzem Highlight  bergab





und wieder hoch





Wirklich schöne Herbstrunde


----------



## shield (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich poste auch mal wieder was.

Neulich - wie sonst auch - am SMDH




An der Alb




Bei Schöllbronn




Und beim Hedwigshof am 24h Automaten noch ne Belohnung geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute, hat es in FR auch geschneit/geregnet oder kann man am Feiertag evtl. Nochmal über borderline und canadian?


----------



## Seppel_IBC (28. Oktober 2018)

Schneegrenze hinten im Dreisamtal müsste so bei 700m sein - Rosskopf und Kybfelsen weiter vorne in Richtung Rheintal sollten (wenn überhaupt was runter gekommen ist) bis Donnerstag auf alle Fälle wieder schneefrei sein...


----------



## ykcor (29. Oktober 2018)

Kurvenfahren!


----------



## Mausoline (5. November 2018)

Heut endlich die Chance genutzt und mal wieder gen Süden gefahren 
Die Hirschkopftrailtour fehlt mir ja noch  aber die haben wir auch links liegen lassen und sind auf die Sonnenseite.

Natürlich mußte ich auf den Turm 





aber dann gabs nur noch schönste Schwarzwaldtrails 





hoch, runter, hoch, runter ... 





nur die Nordseite war zu nass und rutschig  aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt


----------



## shield (7. November 2018)

um den edelberg bei karlsruhe


----------



## Goddi8 (8. November 2018)

Jetzt schon Lebensgefahr auf badisch korrekten Wegen, wird ja immer schlimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (8. November 2018)

Tja, wenn da mal ein Bäumchen gefällt wird und das einem dann auf den Kopf fällt...


----------



## The_Ridge (8. November 2018)

Frage ist doch eher, wann darf da rechts endlich geschürft werden.
Die ausgefranzten Spurrillen machen mit meiner Popelgabel kein Spass mehr.


----------



## AlexMC (10. November 2018)

in östlicheren Gefilden













leider waren da nur so die ersten 50m sinnvoll fahrbar...





hier dann schon mehr


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Dezember 2018)

Wo ist das? 













Nur schade, dass der Himmel den Vordergrund dunkel gemacht hat. Das hat die Kompaktknipse nicht gerafft.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (28. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## bikandy (28. Dezember 2018)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo ist das?



Teufelsmühle


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2018)

Du hattest Sonne  

Nordöstlich und etwas weiter unten war die Aussicht so


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Dezember 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du hattest Sonne
> 
> Nordöstlich und etwas weiter unten war die Aussicht so



Bin am Skiheim losgefahren, und da war auch ziemlich Suppe. Weiter oben war es dann aber richtig angenehm - von den Temperaturen mal abgesehen.


----------



## ykcor (4. Januar 2019)




----------



## AlexMC (4. Januar 2019)

Winterwonderland mit eher beschränktem technischen Anspruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Januar 2019)

Da stehe ich auch immer um zu fotografieren und wenn es eben geht, fahre ich diesen 



 

sehr gerne


----------



## Mausoline (4. Januar 2019)

Na sowas    ich dachte schon ich bin die Einzige, die sich dort gern rumtreibt


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2019)

Zu Fuß in der anderen Richtung unterwegs gewesen und zwischendrin noch gutes Essen verdrückt  





Leider war ziemlich viel Schneebruch da oben  bin gespannt was sich davon wieder erholt





Dieser Frieden, der über dem Moor schwebt hat schon was  





Interessant ist auch, dass fast alle Wanderer sich kaum oder nicht am See aufhalten  Ziel Grünhütte steht an vorderster Front und zurück wollen sie alle ziemlich schnell


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Januar 2019)

Das sieht ja voll cool aus, optisch wenigstens. Da muss ich hin.


Mausoline schrieb:


> Leider war ziemlich viel Schneebruch da oben  bin gespannt was sich davon wieder erholt


Da hat die Natur schon schlimmeres gesehen, den Menschen beispielsweise.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2019)

Der Weg aufm Steg war aufm Rückweg schon ziemlich glatt ... gedappt  Uffbasse


----------



## scale007 (7. Januar 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Das sieht ja voll cool aus, optisch wenigstens. Da muss ich hin.
> 
> Da hat die Natur schon schlimmeres gesehen, den Menschen beispielsweise.



Genau den Menschen und deshalb würde ich da zumindest am Wochenende (Sonntag nie) zwischen 9 und 17 Uhr freiwillig mit dem Rad den Wildsee die Stege entlang (so schön es auch ist) es hat keinen Wert Stege und Pfade zu fahren und bringt nur extrem Stress mit den ganzen Fußvolk die zwischen Grünhütte und Kaltenbronn pendeln auch um den Hohloturm und Toter Mann und Richtung Teufelmühle gilt das Gleiche.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2019)

@scale007 



Mausoline schrieb:


> Zu Fuß in der anderen Richtung unterwegs gewesen und zwischendrin noch gutes Essen verdrückt



 gewalkt und vor der großen Menge


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Januar 2019)

scale007 schrieb:


> Genau den Menschen und deshalb würde ich da zumindest am Wochenende (Sonntag nie) zwischen 9 und 17 Uhr freiwillig mit dem Rad den Wildsee die Stege entlang (so schön es auch ist) es hat keinen Wert Stege und Pfade zu fahren und bringt nur extrem Stress mit den ganzen Fußvolk die zwischen Grünhütte und Kaltenbronn pendeln auch um den Hohloturm und Toter Mann und Richtung Teufelmühle gilt das Gleiche.


Exakt


----------



## Mausoline (7. Januar 2019)

@Rudirabe 

 Achtung Montags hat die Grünhütte zu  nix für Wochenendverlängerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Januar 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Achtung Montags hat die Grünhütte zu  nix für Wochenendverlängerer


Danke, hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm. Bisher hatten die durchgehend geöffnet. Wird halt nix besser.


----------



## shield (12. Januar 2019)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Januar 2019)

Vorgestern Abend musste ich mal die Schneehöhe prüfen.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2019)

Skiopening in der Heimat


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Januar 2019)

Hier auf 550m ist heute vom Schnee praktisch nix mehr übrig.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Januar 2019)

Da wird bis morgen auch nix mehr übrig bleiben  vermute ich.


Gestern dafür noch die Schneeschuhe ausgepackt und Winterwonderwelt genossen 






Am See siehts leider noch übler aus 
@Rudirabe  aufm Steg gibts erstmal kein gutes Durchkommen mehr mitm Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. Januar 2019)

Nicht meckern Leute wir hier können ganz zufrieden sein mit so wenig Schnee was sollen die in Österreich, Bayern, Erzgebirge machen mit dem chaos auf die wird noch Schlimmeres kommen sobald das ganze noch schmilzt steht nächste chaos vor der Türe


----------



## AlexMC (21. Januar 2019)




----------



## Mausoline (21. Januar 2019)

Heut wars perfekt  und vor allem keine Leute auf dieser Seite


----------



## AlexMC (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## matou (14. Februar 2019)

Kitsch-Alarm bei Feierabend!


----------



## mokka_ (16. Februar 2019)

Wo hast die Bilder gemacht??


----------



## matou (16. Februar 2019)

Am Bismarckturm, Wattkopf, Ettlingen.


----------



## matou (16. Februar 2019)

Am Bismarckturm, Wattkopf, Ettlingen.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Februar 2019)

Wegezustand WW -  zum Glück ist der Schotter ausgegangen 





Schnee und Glatteisbericht - um die 700m ein paar wenige fiese Stellen





und zum Schluß der obligatorische Blick in die Ferne


----------



## AlexMC (25. Februar 2019)

Alternative Sportarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (3. März 2019)




----------



## Seppel_IBC (4. März 2019)

Möchte meine Bewertung von der Stelle auf dem letzten Bild nochmal revidieren - das ist höchstens S1


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (20. April 2019)

Neues Radl auf alten Pfaden...


----------



## AlexMC (20. April 2019)

Was ein tolles Wetter 

















Er fand's "eher leicht zu fahren"


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. April 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Was ein tolles Wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


İst doch super wenn er es leicht fand 
Also wenn ich hier manchmal Videos ansehe und die allerleichtesten fahrmanöver so derbe darstellen könnt ich kotzen dann bei links rechts kombi jaaaa das war klasse schreien omg


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Was ein tolles Wetter ....




Wir haben uns heut für einen flowigeren Teil vom WW entschieden 




und gestern war mehr berghoch angesagt  hoch über Baden-Baden


----------



## Joerg_1969 (21. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und gestern war mehr berghoch angesagt  hoch über Baden-Baden


Durlacher Wand rockt!


----------



## ykcor (5. Mai 2019)

Schneller, Mama!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Mai 2019)

Das erste Bild ist Top  sehr gut erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (6. Mai 2019)

Nach längerer Auszeit hier ein paar Bilder aus der letzten Woche 

































Das letzte Bild gibts hier auch noch als interaktives Panorama


----------



## ykcor (7. Mai 2019)

Feierabendmopped!


----------



## Triple F (12. Mai 2019)

Beim ersten Bild musste ich zweimal hinschauen


----------



## Seppel_IBC (13. Mai 2019)

ging mir genauso - dabei sollte ich es eigentlich kennen - von mir ist der dritte Arm...


----------



## Mausoline (13. Mai 2019)

Wer hat den Arm zuerst weggenommen


----------



## Triple F (13. Mai 2019)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> ging mir genauso - dabei sollte ich es eigentlich kennen - von mir ist der dritte Arm...


Dachte zuerst, der Arm kommt aus dem Rucksack - farblich passt es ja .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (15. Mai 2019)

Klassischer Griff um jemanden aus der Balance zu brjngen, erzählte mir mal ein Opfer..


----------



## matou (16. Mai 2019)

Kommt auf das "Opfer" an...


----------



## skask (30. Mai 2019)

Deutscher Urwald:


----------



## Flauschinator (31. Mai 2019)

Hab mir am Sonntag mal nen kleinen Abstecher in den Freiburger Raum gegönnt, um mal wieder was anderes zu sehen als mein Heimrevier und paar etwas längere Anstiege unter die Räder zu nehmen. Wetter war zwar nicht so berauschend, aber dennoch eine schöne Tour.
Grüße an meine beiden Mitfahrer ab Feldberggipfel 

Mittagspause am Hinterwaldkopf:




Was macht die Bushaltestelle mitten im Wald?



Da oben liegt noch Schnee?! 




Zum Glück nur ein paar Schneefelder auf dem Weg zum Gipfel, aber wenn Gebäude und Asphaltwege nicht wären, hätte das was von Lappland...


 
Weiß gar nicht mehr, wo das Foto entstanden ist. Irgendwo zwischen Feldberg und Stübenwasen müsste es gewesen sein. Weiß ein Local da mehr?


----------



## ykcor (31. Mai 2019)

Müsste hier gewesen sein:

https://www.google.de/maps/place/47...3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d47.867531!4d7.9887302

Blick auf den Hüttenwasen/Toter Mann. Zwischendrin der Napf. Im Hintergrund das Schauinslandmassiv.


----------



## Flauschinator (4. Juni 2019)

ykcor schrieb:


> Müsste hier gewesen sein:
> 
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/47°52'03.1"N+7°59'19.4"E/@47.867531,7.9865413,755m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m6!3m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d47.867531!4d7.9887302
> 
> Blick auf den Hüttenwasen/Toter Mann. Zwischendrin der Napf. Im Hintergrund das Schauinslandmassiv.



Dürfte hinkommen, sind ja nach dem Feldberg Richtung Schauinsland rüber. Danke dir


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (5. Juni 2019)

Feierabend-Genießer-Tour...
















Heute war leider geschlossen


----------



## maluca (6. Juni 2019)

Kornebene?


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (7. Juni 2019)

maluca schrieb:


> Kornebene?



Exakt


----------



## matou (8. Juni 2019)

Gestern Nachmittag...(meistens) erfolgreich um Gewitter & Regen herum manövriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (8. Juni 2019)

gestern













und heute


----------



## shield (8. Juni 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


> gestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo warst du denn "gestern"?


----------



## franticz (8. Juni 2019)

shield schrieb:


> wo warst du denn "gestern"?


Ist egal  seine sachen waren heute noch nass geschwitzt


----------



## AlexMC (8. Juni 2019)

Lautenfelsen bei Gernsbach. Schöner Weg + Treppe runter, wenn Du eine Herausforderung suchst


----------



## matou (8. Juni 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Lautenfelsen bei Gernsbach. Schöner Weg + Treppe runter, wenn Du eine Herausforderung suchst


Lohnt sich der Weg bis runter zum Dorf? Wir sind bis jetzt nur oben das Stück vom Aussichtspunkt gefahren.


----------



## AlexMC (8. Juni 2019)

Das ist relativ. Zwischen 3 Tannen und Reichental ist es es max S1. Mit gutem Willen vielleicht 1-2 S2 Stellen. Aber wenn man mal keine Lust auf zu technisch hat, wie ich gestern, trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Juni 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Das ist relativ. Zwischen 3 Tannen und Reichental ist es es max S1. Mit gutem Willen vielleicht 1-2 S2 Stellen. Aber wenn man mal keine Lust auf zu technisch hat, wie ich gestern, trotzdem ganz nett


Hi Alex,

ich bekomme grade Lautenfelsen->Dorf und Reichental nicht zusammen. Fährt man vom Lautenfelsen nicht nach Lautenbach ab ?
(gerne per PM)

Grüße
LittleBoomer


----------



## AlexMC (10. Juni 2019)

Hast PN


----------



## matou (29. Juni 2019)

Hitzeflucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (29. Juni 2019)

Sehr cool... um welche Uhrzeit warst du dort?


----------



## matou (29. Juni 2019)

Danke! Zwischen ca. 23:30 und 0:30 bin ich dort oben gewesen.


----------



## matou (10. Juli 2019)

So, nun etwas mit Sonnenschein. 

Feierabendrunde in Sasbach


----------



## Seppel_IBC (15. Juli 2019)

Wir waren Samstag ausnahmsweise mal nicht in den Vogesen unterwegs - sondern haben was für uns Neues im Schwarzwald angeschaut... Da soll nochmal einer sagen, bei uns gäbe es nix kniffliges  Vor allem wenns die Nacht vorher geschüttet hat, sollte hier niemand unterfordert sein 





Alles so schön saftig grün hier...


----------



## ykcor (15. Juli 2019)

Verdammt - ich habe keine Ahnung wo das ist...


----------



## Fleissig87 (16. Juli 2019)

Seppel,

sieht echt viel versprechend aus.

Was der Seppel alles im Schwarzwald findet 

Grüße Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Juli 2019)

ich sitz hier auch und Rätsel. Vielleicht ist´s doch ne Fakemeldung - sieht eher wie  Vogesen. aus.
... ach da kommt mir noch im Südschwarzwald in den Sinn - zumindest mit dem Steinfeld


----------



## Seppel_IBC (17. Juli 2019)

gar nicht schlecht getippt 
Möchte schon jemand lösen?


----------



## arise (17. Juli 2019)

Ist das in der Nähe einer steinzeitlichen Siedlung im Südschwarzwald ?


----------



## missfranzi (18. Juli 2019)

arise schrieb:


> steinzeitlichen Siedlung?


gesehen haben wir keine... zumindest nicht bewusst, und falls Shilder da waren habe wir die nicht gelesen - waren ja biken ;-)
Internetrecherche spuckt mir dazu das Wehratal aus - und ansonsten Rheintal (Ölberg und so) und dass sie manchmal zum Jagen eben in die Schwarzwald rein sind - aber so richtig ?


----------



## Seppel_IBC (18. Juli 2019)

arise schrieb:


> Ist das in der Nähe einer steinzeitlichen Siedlung im Südschwarzwald ?


ööhhmm - uns ist nix aufgefallen und Tante Google hat auch nix dazu ausgespuckt - also ich glaube nein 

Vielleicht erkennts ja hiermit jemand:


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juli 2019)

"Wird es stellenweise dir zu steil, dann sitze auf dein Hinterteil" 

Mal gespannt,  ob's jemand rauskriegt


----------



## Mundinger (18. Juli 2019)

Ja jetzt ist es klar wo das ist.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juli 2019)

Sag


----------



## Mundinger (18. Juli 2019)

Wäldersteig und Teichbachschlucht oder?


----------



## Zep2008 (18. Juli 2019)

Hintereck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppel_IBC (18. Juli 2019)

Beide richtisch 
Und vorher noch Spitzer Stein...


----------



## arise (18. Juli 2019)

OK....andere Ecke...glaub es fängt mit S an und mit l auf .das letzte Bild wäre dann die T....Schlucht. oder ? Glaub da hinten kann man noch an der bösen Mühle was finden. Und irgendwo gibt's da noch einen Felsenweg.


----------



## AlexMC (22. Juli 2019)

freien Tag genutzt


----------



## hfly (23. Juli 2019)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Beide richtisch
> Und vorher noch Spitzer Stein...



Schöne Ecke, aber Spitzer Stein ist schon grenzwertig mit fahren ( bei mir :-D ).


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Juli 2019)

am Spitzen Stein steht was auf nem Wegweiser was von ner keltischen Kultstätte soviel ich weis.


----------



## arise (30. Juli 2019)

Weiß nur das da an der Hohen Steig wohl ein Grabhügel aus der Bronzezeit sein soll. Schon mal jemand dort an der Halde im Wildgutach unterwegs gewesen ?


----------



## Flauschinator (9. August 2019)

Die Bäume im Karlsruher Raum sind wohl auch nicht wirklich windfest. Bei dem bißchen Wind die Woche hat es ordentlich was umgehauen und das führte zu deutlich längeren Fahrzeiten im Bereich rund um Spessart. 
Hinter der Rüppichhütte und an mehreren Stellen entlang des Spessarter Spechtwegs bis zur Ettlinger Linie sah es so aus:



Am Toter-Mann-Trail lag unter anderem dieses Prachtexemplar:



Passt auf euch auf


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. August 2019)

Naja, im Norden von Pforzheim wurden bei den Gewittern Dienstag/Mittwoch 105km/h Windgeschwindigkeit gemessen. Um Karlsruhe war es nicht viel weniger. Ein "bisschen" Wind geht irgendwie anders. 
Meistens reicht ein heftiger, lokal auftretender Downburst und es liegt ein Reihe von Bäumen. Vielleicht kommt die Tage ja noch was dazu, soll wohl weiter gewittrig bleiben.


----------



## Route66 (9. August 2019)

Hi Christian  

bei uns in der Gegend ist zum Glück nicht viel passiert. Relativ wenig Wind und es hatte mal kurz ordentlich geschifft. 
Man sieht sich....

Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (26. September 2019)

Sorry, dass ich den Thread missbrauche, aber weiß jemand,wie die Freiburger Trails grad sind? Hat ja doch immer wieder geregnet die Tage.


----------



## Seppel_IBC (26. September 2019)

Letzten Samstag war der Canadian sautrocken und dementsprechend rutschig und geröllig. Der Regen kann eigentlich nur gut getan haben...


----------



## shield (5. Oktober 2019)

wann kommt der goldene oktober?


----------



## franticz (5. Oktober 2019)

shield schrieb:


> wann kommt der goldene oktober?


Frag ich mich auch...


----------



## mech (5. Oktober 2019)

shield schrieb:


> wann kommt der goldene oktober?


Schmuddelwetter schult die Fahrtechnik ...


----------



## Seppel_IBC (5. Oktober 2019)

Man kann zum Wetter sagen was man will - aber zum Fotografieren sind der Wolken, Regen und Sonne Mix einfach genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (6. Oktober 2019)

wo is das denn?


----------



## Seppel_IBC (6. Oktober 2019)

shield schrieb:


> wo is das denn?


Hinterwaldkopf am Ende des Dreisamtals...


----------



## wuppi18 (6. Oktober 2019)

Der Goldene kömmt punktlich zur DIMB Aktivtour


----------



## matou (12. Oktober 2019)

Silhouetten-Spielerei...


----------



## AlexMC (13. Oktober 2019)

Erkältung ignoriert und den "Kleinen" mal in die Hügel mitgenommen 





































url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2427394]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## franticz (14. Oktober 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Erkältung ignoriert und den "Kleinen" mal in die Hügel mitgenommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nimmst du mich dahin auch mal mit?


----------



## matou (24. Oktober 2019)

Da ich die Idee schon in anderen Lokal-Foren recht schön fand, mache ich hier mal etwas Werbung für diesen Thread:






						Erkennungs-Spiel zu Dörfer/ Landschaftsbereiche hier im Schwarzwald
					

Hallo zusammen,   ich erstelle hier mal einen Thread, in dem jeder der mag 1 Bild mit einem markanten Berg/ Landschaft oder Dorf/ Stadt zeigen kann, und wir alle versuchen zu erkennen wo das ist. :) Ich fange mal an.  Bitte zeigt erst dann ein neues Bild, wenn das "alte" Foto von einem User/in...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Schaut rein, macht mit!


----------



## matou (25. Oktober 2019)

Kitsch-Alarm!
Vor der Zeitumstellung nochmal eine Feierabendrunde bei Rest-/Tageslicht gemacht.


----------



## shield (25. Oktober 2019)

B-Stein?


----------



## matou (26. Oktober 2019)

T-Mühle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (27. Oktober 2019)

Nach langer Abstinenz bin ich auch mal wieder mit einem unscharfen und herbstlichen Bild vertreten 





(Borderline - Double im unteren Drittel)


----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2019)

Das tolle Samstagwetter genutzt und schöne Wege gefahren  scheee wars.

Sommerseite




Dazwischenseite




Winterseite


----------



## ykcor (2. November 2019)




----------



## patrick78 (2. November 2019)

ykcor schrieb:


>


Wo sind die Stellen denn?


----------



## ykcor (2. November 2019)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Stellen denn?













						PLZ-Gebiet 7985 Deutschland - Alle Orte mit Postleitzahl 7985
					

Alle Orte und Ortsteile mit der PLZ 7985 finden. Die Postleitzahlen-Suche Deutschland listet neben Gemeinden und Städte auch zugehörige Stadtteile mit der Postleitzahl 7985 auf.




					www.plz-suche.org


----------



## Seppel_IBC (2. November 2019)

Hier noch die schnelle und einfache Lösung für die Kehre aus den vorangehenden Bildern 





Hier noch zwei von der weiteren Linie...


----------



## ykcor (3. November 2019)

Mehr steile Sachen aus dem Südschwarzwald:


----------



## Seppel_IBC (3. November 2019)

Da es ja meistens heisst "was pienzt ihr denn so rum, das kann man doch alles locker rollen..." - klar kann man - aber einfacher wird's dadurch nicht


----------



## patrick78 (4. November 2019)

ihr habt alle die magic mary vorne drauf - in soft oder ultra soft??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (4. November 2019)

Gemeinsam Natur Erleben | Schwarzwald Tourismus GmbH
					






					www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info
				




das ist doch ne gute aktion. beschaffen wir uns die aufkleber und karten und verteilen sie


----------



## PORTEX77 (4. November 2019)

patrick78 schrieb:


> ihr habt alle die magic mary vorne drauf - in soft oder ultra soft??


Soft.


----------



## forestrider77 (6. November 2019)

kalte Herberge - Linachtalsperre - 75km / 1.312hm


----------



## AlexMC (23. November 2019)

Mit meinem Kleinen bissle fahren gewesen


----------



## Seppel_IBC (1. Dezember 2019)

Juchuhhhh - 1.Advent - alles so schön weiss hier


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2019)

Schön, da bin ich schon gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (21. Dezember 2019)

karlsruhe


----------



## patrick78 (26. Dezember 2019)

Wie sind die Freiburger Trails grad? Bei uns (Löffingen) hat es die letzten Tage ganz schön geschüttet. Da ist alles Matsch.


----------



## shield (27. Dezember 2019)

ich war gestern auf den bekannten freiburger trails - matschpackung pur, dafür aber bester grip!


----------



## AlexMC (31. Dezember 2019)

definitiv letzte Tour des Jahres


----------



## ykcor (1. Januar 2020)




----------



## freetourer (1. Januar 2020)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Hier noch die schnelle und einfache Lösung für die Kehre aus den vorangehenden Bildern
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 932461
> 
> ...



Ääähhhmmm. - Sorry wenn ich den Bilderthread kurz störe.

Was ist denn das für ein Bike auf den Bildern?

Transition Sentinel Hinterbau mit einem Stahl-Hauptrahmen verheiratet?


----------



## ykcor (2. Januar 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ääähhhmmm. - Sorry wenn ich den Bilderthread kurz störe.
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein Bike auf den Bildern?
> 
> Transition Sentinel Hinterbau mit einem Stahl-Hauptrahmen verheiratet?



Klick


----------



## AlexMC (6. Januar 2020)

gleiche Stelle, anderes Bike 





gleiche Stelle, anderer Sohn


----------



## vitaminc (10. Januar 2020)

Das gute Wetter heute vormittag ausgenutzt


----------



## Rebell-78 (11. Januar 2020)

Ab 3 Zielstein wurde leider viel zerstört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (11. Januar 2020)

@franticz  auf schnellem Pfad


----------



## franticz (11. Januar 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> @franticz  auf schnellem Pfad



War wie immer gut!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (11. Januar 2020)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Ab 3 Zielstein wurde leider viel zerstört


Was und wo genau ?
War dieses Jahr noch nicht unterwegs.
Gerne PN


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. Januar 2020)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Ab 3 Zielstein wurde leider viel zerstört


Hmm ist doch eigentlich nur ein normaler Wanderweg. Also ich meine den Höhenweg bis nach Hörden.
Bis auf den einen querliegende Baumstamm der zum Sprung verarbeitet wurde kann man da doch nichts zerstören.
Oder waren die Baumfäller  unterwegs ?


----------



## vitaminc (23. Januar 2020)

der Forst war mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. Januar 2020)

traurig...


----------



## AlexMC (1. Februar 2020)

heute morgen das Zeitfenster bis zum Regen ausgenutzt


----------



## .Konafahrer. (1. Februar 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> heute morgen das Zeitfenster bis zum Regen ausgenutzt


Spannende Linienwahl an der Spitzkehre ? 
Danke fürs Filmen der unterschiedlichen Lines 

Archivbild:


----------



## aufgehts (1. Februar 2020)

Archivbild:



[/QUOTE]

So hast du wahrscheinlich beim Umsetzen zu wenig Platz.. 
Böschung/Hinterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (1. Februar 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Archivbild:



So hast du wahrscheinlich beim Umsetzen zu wenig Platz..
Böschung/Hinterrad
[/QUOTE]

Wir sind bisher immer ohne Versetzen durchgerollt.





Bis auf ein Mal hat das ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## aufgehts (1. Februar 2020)

??????
Grüße von den Pins
Oder Abflug


----------



## .Konafahrer. (1. Februar 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> ??????
> Grüße von den Pins
> Oder Abflug


Die Kurve nicht gekriegt. War fast schon rum als das Vorderrad rechts den Abhang runter rutschte. Bein zwischen Bike und Stein. ?


----------



## Saci (2. Februar 2020)

wo genau isn das - wenn man fragen darf


----------



## AlexMC (2. Februar 2020)

im Rebland und ein altes Gemäuer, wo's lecker Kaffee und Kuchen gibt, ist auch nahe


----------



## Deleted 525135 (8. Februar 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> im Rebland und ein altes Gemäuer, wo's lecker Kaffee und Kuchen gibt, ist auch nahe


Ist das nicht der F.......g am Y-Gemäuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (8. Februar 2020)

mit dem Junior etwas fahren...


----------



## ykcor (9. Februar 2020)

@Seppel_IBC : der zweite Videoschnipsel ist von der letzten Rechts im neuen Stück. Die einzige gescheite Lösung, um nicht unkontrolliert mit dem Vorderrad in den Hang zu rutschen


----------



## IBEX73 (10. Februar 2020)

ykcor schrieb:


> @Seppel_IBC : der zweite Videoschnipsel ist von der letzten Rechts im neuen Stück. Die einzige gescheite Lösung, um nicht unkontrolliert mit dem Vorderrad in den Hang zu rutschen



Saugeiler Hüftschwung....!


----------



## shield (12. Februar 2020)

Wir - vom MTB Club Karlsruhe - bitten alle Mountainbiker im Raum Karlsruhe sich an folgende Hinweisschilder zu halten. 
Hier und da habt ihr sie eventuell schon gesehen. Sobald wir mehr News haben melden wir uns auf den einschlägigen Kanälen bei euch.








Viele Grüße Franz und Stefan
fürs Trailteam des MTB-Club Karlsruhe


----------



## Waldgeist (12. Februar 2020)

muss man nun auch noch Wache schieben, damit dem Spieltrieb einiger Unverbesserlicher / Uneinsichtiger Einhalt geboten werden kann?


----------



## ykcor (16. Februar 2020)

Herbst


----------



## AlexMC (8. März 2020)

Jugendförderung


----------



## AlexMC (16. März 2020)




----------



## Mathma (16. März 2020)

@AlexMC: Baden ist das aber nicht bei uns daheim... . Egal:


----------



## AlexMC (16. März 2020)

maggerich schrieb:


> @AlexMC: Baden ist das aber nicht bei uns daheim... . Egal:



Hast ja recht, sollte Baden-Württemberg in Kurzform heißen, zur Unterscheidung von Pfalz und dem Vogesenhochrisikogebiet, wo ich mich sonst so rumtreibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (22. März 2020)

Da man ja nur einfacheres Zeugs fahren soll...


----------



## trail_desire (22. März 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Da man ja nur einfacheres Zeugs fahren soll...


Hast meine Spur getroffen?


----------



## shield (25. März 2020)

immer stabil bleiben jungs!


----------



## matou (27. März 2020)

Am Mittwoch hab ichs endlich mal wieder auf die Teufelsmühle geschafft...und tatsächlich noch etwas Schnee unter die Räder bekommen.


----------



## Route66 (27. März 2020)

shield schrieb:


> immer stabil bleiben jungs!



Hello Motherfucker


----------



## maluca (29. März 2020)

gestern bei super Wetter und ohne Kondensstreifen am Himmel


----------



## AlexMC (30. März 2020)

am Samstag


----------



## matou (3. April 2020)

Für die gestrige Feierabendrunde mal wieder etwas tiefer in den Schwarzwald hinein begeben...CEST rulez!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (3. April 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> am Samstag


Kannst du mir sagen wo das ist ?
gerne Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (3. April 2020)

mir bitte auch`?


----------



## shield (3. April 2020)

bewegtbild. schlüpfer festhalten:


----------



## Mausoline (3. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> mir bitte auch`?



mir auch


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> mir bitte auch`?



Wollen wir uns da alle mal treffen, wenn man wieder raus in Gruppen raus darf?


----------



## AlexMC (3. April 2020)

also nächstes Jahr 



vielleicht...


----------



## patrick78 (4. April 2020)

Sorry, kein bike Bild, aber die Region passt. Hatte mal wieder Zeit für Fotografie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 469020 (5. April 2020)

Schade, dass man so gut wie nichts erkennt


----------



## aufgehts (5. April 2020)

Race_Pace schrieb:


> Schade, dass man so gut wie nichts erkennt



Garnichts.... ??


----------



## patrick78 (5. April 2020)

Dann habt ihr nen echt schlechten Bildschirm ? oder der Bildschirm ist zu dunkel...


----------



## trail_desire (5. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr nen echt schlechten Bildschirm ? oder der Bildschirm ist zu dunkel...


Da fällt mir der Witz ein woran man erkennt, dass es eine Astronau*tin* im Weltall war.....der grosse Wagen ist kaputt ?


----------



## matou (5. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr nen echt schlechten Bildschirm ? oder der Bildschirm ist zu dunkel...


...ne, hätte schon eine längere Belichtung oder höhere ISO vertragen.


----------



## Waldgeist (5. April 2020)

Vollmond und Sterne sind doch genügend zu sehen.


----------



## shield (6. April 2020)

heute bisschen unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## AlexMC (10. April 2020)

Ungewohnt warm, die Forstwege voll E.Moppeds, aber auf den Trails weitgehend ruhig.
@shield  hoffe Du hattest noch 'ne schöne Tour...


----------



## Rattfahra (10. April 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ungewohnt warm, die Forstwege voll E.Moppeds, aber auf den Trails weitgehend ruhig.
> @shield  hoffe Du hattest noch 'ne schöne Tour...


Ach so schlimm wars doch nicht, ich bin ein paar mal mitm Moped an dir vorbei gefahren


----------



## matou (10. April 2020)

Gestern Abend die Sonne genossen.  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (11. April 2020)

Hi.
Grüße an alle und frohe Ostern 
Bin neu hier in der Gegend und schon fleißig am erkundschaften.
Der Schwarzwald ist so schön ￼

Kommt jemand von euch aus dem Süd Schwarzwald?
Würde gerne eine gemeinsame Runde drehen in Coronoischen 2 m Abstand natürlich 
So lern ich die Gegend noch besser kennen.


----------



## shield (11. April 2020)

@AlexMC na die stellen erkenne ich doch. da seid ihr wohl doch noch den klassiker gefahren ;-)

mein bildmaterial folgt dann die tage in bewegter form.


----------



## patrick78 (11. April 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Hi.
> Grüße an alle und frohe Ostern
> Bin neu hier in der Gegend und schon fleißig am erkundschaften.
> Der Schwarzwald ist so schön ￼
> ...


Das ist schattenmühle, blumberg eichberg und teile der wutachschlucht,oder? Ich komme aus Löffingen.


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Das ist schattenmühle, blumberg eichberg und teile der wutachschlucht,oder? Ich komme aus Löffingen.


Grüß dich   
Ja und der Buchberg und Fürstenberg. 
Komme aus Hüfingen.


----------



## Rebell-78 (12. April 2020)

Gestern auch unterwegs gewese


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. April 2020)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Gestern auch unterwegs geweseAnhang anzeigen 1015873Anhang anzeigen 1015876Anhang anzeigen 1015878Anhang anzeigen 1015879Anhang anzeigen 1015880Anhang anzeigen 1015882Anhang anzeigen 1015883Anhang anzeigen 1015884


So schön   
Wo ist das?


----------



## OneTrustMan (12. April 2020)

Heute eine kleine Runde gedreht und die Trails bei Mönchweiler gefahren. 
Richtig geile Strecken da. Schönes Wurzel und Steine geballer ￼


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2020)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Gestern auch unterwegs geweseAnhang anzeigen 1015873 ...




Ein pinkes Orange


----------



## skask (12. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ein pinkes Orange


Da hätte ich gedacht, das sei für die Dame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (12. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ein pinkes Orange


So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker....


----------



## Mausoline (12. April 2020)

skask schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gedacht, das sei für die Dame



Pssst  ich auch


----------



## shield (13. April 2020)

wie versprochen - das albtal und umliegende ortschaften/wälder in bewegtform:


freu mich über ein sternchen beim video.


----------



## Rattfahra (14. April 2020)

shield schrieb:


> wie versprochen - das albtal und umliegende ortschaften/wälder in bewegtform:
> 
> 
> freu mich über ein sternchen beim video.


Schönes Video 
Bernstein war ich Samstag auch noch. Eigentlich zum ersten Mal. Fährst du dort den einen Wanderweg komplett? Die Spitzkehren pack ich nichtmal annäherend. Allerdings mach ich zu dieser Zeit auch keine Experimente wegen der Verletzungsgefahr. Auf jeden Fall ist an den Steinen dort ersichtlich dass ich nicht der Einzige bin der hier und da mal aufsetzt


----------



## The_Ridge (15. April 2020)

shield schrieb:


> wie versprochen - das albtal und umliegende ortschaften/wälder in bewegtform:
> 
> 
> freu mich über ein sternchen beim video.


Steinpilzbrücke! Wo ist der Brunnen?(wichtig in der heutigen Zeit)


----------



## matou (15. April 2020)

Auszeit genommen...mal einen halben Tag raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rattfahra (17. April 2020)

Die 30 Jahre alte BMX- RC-Car-, Bike-strecke bei Muggensturm. Dort bin ich schon vor 20 Jahren rumgerollert


----------



## cemetery (17. April 2020)




----------



## Grizzly71 (17. April 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Heute eine kleine Runde gedreht und die Trails bei Mönchweiler gefahren.
> Richtig geile Strecken da. Schönes Wurzel und Steine geballer ￼
> Anhang anzeigen 1015968


der Uhu-Felsen?


----------



## AlexMC (17. April 2020)

Gestern auf der Corona-Party, ääh Tour  





Demnächst irgendwann noch ein paar bewegte Bilder...


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (17. April 2020)

Auf Trailsuche zwischen Münstertal und Langenhardt!


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> der Uhu-Felsen?


Keine Ahnung  ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. April 2020)

Heute schöne Trails gefunden und gefahren 
Hatte irgendwie Bock heute aufs Winter Enduro Hardtail.


----------



## shield (19. April 2020)

und das ist wo genau?


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. April 2020)

shield schrieb:


> und das ist wo genau?


Der Schellenberg Trail ist in Bräunlingen. Ist ein offizieller Trail.
Ansonsten gib es hier noch viele wilde Trails in der Umgebung.
Bin ja neu hier und fleißig am erkunden


----------



## ykcor (19. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. April 2020)

Spannende Fahrtechnik auf den letzten beiden Bildern


----------



## patrick78 (19. April 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Der Schellenberg Trail ist in Bräunlingen. Ist ein offizieller Trail.
> Ansonsten gib es hier noch viele wilde Trails in der Umgebung.
> Bin ja neu hier und fleißig am erkunden


Da gibt es „weiter hinten“ nen Trail der in meinen Augen schöner ist.
Zeig ich dir gerne mal.


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Da gibt es „weiter hinten“ nen Trail der in meinen Augen schöner ist.
> Zeig ich dir gerne mal.


Schellenberg ist doch aktuell gesperrt, oder? 
Welcher Trail "weiter hinten" ist das? Der würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Da gibt es „weiter hinten“ nen Trail der in meinen Augen schöner ist.
> Zeig ich dir gerne mal.


Ist das der kleine Weg der Oben am Podest vorbei führt?


----------



## patrick78 (20. April 2020)

@stormrider1971 und @OneTrustMan 
ja, man kann zu dem weg am podest vorbeifahren.
wie gesagt, kann ich den gerne mal zeigen.
der ofizielle gebaute trail ist aktuell glaube ich offiziell gesperrt, ja.


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> @stormrider1971 und @OneTrustMan
> ja, man kann zu dem weg am podest vorbeifahren.
> wie gesagt, kann ich den gerne mal zeigen.
> der ofizielle gebaute trail ist aktuell glaube ich offiziell gesperrt, ja.


ich bin z.Zt. meistens kurzfristig ziemlich spontan unterwegs. Ich denke wir würden den dann finden.
Der ist ja dann wohl kein offizieller Trail und sollte offen sein, oder?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. April 2020)

Eike. schrieb:


> Spannende Fahrtechnik auf den letzten beiden Bildern


Bist du wieder aktiv?


----------



## patrick78 (20. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> ich bin z.Zt. meistens kurzfristig ziemlich spontan unterwegs. Ich denke wir würden den dann finden.
> Der ist ja dann wohl kein offizieller Trail und sollte offen sein, oder?


nein, der ist auf jeden fall nicht gesperrt.
bin den vor ner woche gefahren.
kommt ihr vom bahnhof bräunlingen her oder von donaueschinger seite?
oder auch gern per pn vorher melden. vielleicht klappts ja.


----------



## AlexMC (20. April 2020)

von Donnerstag mein Filmchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (20. April 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> von Donnerstag mein Filmchen



Dass du dir immer die Mühe mit den Filmen machst......


----------



## OneTrustMan (20. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> @stormrider1971 und @OneTrustMan
> ja, man kann zu dem weg am podest vorbeifahren.
> wie gesagt, kann ich den gerne mal zeigen.
> der ofizielle gebaute trail ist aktuell glaube ich offiziell gesperrt, ja.


Ich war heute nochmal dort. Der kleine Weg am Podest vorbei ist komplett mit umgestürzten Bäumen zu.
Schade  ?


----------



## patrick78 (20. April 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ich war heute nochmal dort. Der kleine Weg am Podest vorbei ist komplett mit umgestürzten Bäumen zu.
> Schade  ?


Nee, nee, das ist nur der Zugang ?


----------



## cemetery (21. April 2020)

Tagesziel erreicht - Der Gegenwind war Gestern Mal richtig übel


----------



## patrick78 (21. April 2020)

Von der Sonntagsstour


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. April 2020)

sieht nach Neckartal aus.....kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (21. April 2020)




----------



## patrick78 (21. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> sieht nach Neckartal aus.....kann mich aber auch irren


ganz falsch ? göschweiler und rötenbach


----------



## shield (21. April 2020)




----------



## shield (23. April 2020)

also langsam wird mir echt langweilig. echt krass wenn man sich wirklich mal nur auf die region begrenzt.


----------



## AlexMC (25. April 2020)

Endlich mal einen gscheiten Weg gefunden  





Der Rest war aber auch fein


----------



## PORTEX77 (25. April 2020)




----------



## arise (26. April 2020)

Klasse da muss ich auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## patrick78 (26. April 2020)

Wo ist das denn?
@PORTEX77 und @arise


----------



## aufgehts (26. April 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1027734



Solche groben Schutthalden  kenn ich nur aus den Vogesen  ??


----------



## Seppel_IBC (26. April 2020)

Das gleiche Bilderrätsel hatten wir doch ein paar Seiten zuvor schon 
Blättert einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück. . . .

PS: ist ja der Bilder-Thread hier - also kein Post ohne Bild 

Wir waren zwei Bergrücken weiter im Westen unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (26. April 2020)

Einmal Karlsruhe - Baden-Baden und zurück


----------



## arise (26. April 2020)

@aufgehts und dabei ist das genau bei Dir um die Ecke.


----------



## arise (26. April 2020)

@patrick78 Da wo die Modellbausätze für Modelleisenbahnen gefertigt werden. Der Berg oberhalb des Lenkers auf dem zweiten Bild gibt's auch noch was feines.


----------



## patrick78 (27. April 2020)

kannst du mir da was zukommen lassen? gern auch gps per pn.


----------



## ykcor (27. April 2020)

Das können wir mal zusammen fahren. Ich mag da auch mal wieder hin - finde aber niemanden, bei dem es zeitlich/interessemäßig passt


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. April 2020)

ykcor schrieb:


> Das können wir mal zusammen fahren. Ich mag da auch mal wieder hin - finde aber niemanden, bei dem es zeitlich/interessemäßig passt


Hier auch  ? 
Würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## AlexMC (27. April 2020)

von Samstag noch ein paar bewegte Bilder...


----------



## patrick78 (2. Mai 2020)

Ich finde es unglaublich, dass es immer noch nicht offizielle, wild in den wald gebaute trails gibt, die sichtlich den Boden verdichten und die deckschicht zerstören und natürlich dem forst die Arbeit erschweren! Schämt euch.


----------



## AlexMC (2. Mai 2020)

eindeutig Fatbikes... 
und ein Stöckchenleger war auch schon unterwegs, recht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (3. Mai 2020)

@patrick78 
ich hab mir da mal die tage drüber gedanken gemacht und ohne partei ergreifen zu wollen: das forstamt fährt in ne rückgasse pro jahr ein oder zwei mal rein (korrigiert mich wenn ich mich täusche). da is dann natürlich erstmal wie auf dem bild zu sehen totales chaos.
wenn wir aber einen trail haben, dann fahren da am tag (wenn es ein hotspot ist) ca 500-1000 leute durch. das is dann definitiv schonmal n unterschied.

nur so ein gedanke.
ob das jetzt erosions schäden mit sich bringt sei mal dahin gestellt...


----------



## AlexMC (3. Mai 2020)

shield schrieb:


> wenn wir aber einen trail haben, dann fahren da am tag (wenn es ein hotspot ist) ca 500-1000 leute durch. das is dann definitiv schonmal n unterschied.



Das dürfte doch bestenfalls an wenigen großstadtnahen Spots ala Wattkopf der Fall sein. Dort machen auch Kanalisierungsangebote wie der offizielle SMDH Sinn. Weiter im Lande kannste Dich meist alleine verlaufen.

Ansonsten wäre ja auch völlig latte, was der Forst anstellt, wenn auf der andern Seite nicht "die Mountainbiker machen die Wege kaputt" in Dauerschleife vorgebracht würde.


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (3. Mai 2020)

Auf dem nördlichen Abschnitt des Kandelhöhenweg...


----------



## AlexMC (4. Mai 2020)

Mein Kleiner durfte wieder üben 

















Das Treppchengedöns isser allerdings nicht gefahren


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2020)

shield schrieb:


> @patrick78
> ich hab mir da mal die tage drüber gedanken gemacht und ohne partei ergreifen zu wollen: das forstamt fährt in ne rückgasse pro jahr ein oder zwei mal rein (korrigiert mich wenn ich mich täusche). da is dann natürlich erstmal wie auf dem bild zu sehen totales chaos.
> wenn wir aber einen trail haben, dann fahren da am tag (wenn es ein hotspot ist) ca 500-1000 leute durch. das is dann definitiv schonmal n unterschied.
> 
> ...



Auf dem 2. Bild scheint aber schon längere Zeit nichts mehr gemacht worden zu sein der Stöckchen nach bzw. an der Stelle noch gar nichts, da hätte man wenigstens die Gräben ebnen können nach Tätigkeitsbeendung.
Hmmm und eigentlich sollten die doch bei trockener Witterung, wie auf dem Bild, reinfahren 
können aber nicht, weil auch die nicht in den vertrockneten tiefen Gräben fahren können.
Etwas Trailpflege hätte gut getan


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2020)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1034397



Ist das auf dem Kandelhöhenweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (4. Mai 2020)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Kandelhöhenweg?



Ja, das ist das Lothardenkmal auf dem Mooskopf zwischen Oberkirch und Gengenbach.









						Kandelhöhenweg Etappe 1: Oberkirch- Gengenbach
					

Der Kandelhöhenweg ist ein 112 km langer Fernwanderweg, der bereits schon 1935 durch den Schwarzwaldverein ...




					www.outdooractive.com
				





...ganz genaugenommen, liegt es ca.  200 Meter abseits der Route ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2020)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Lothardenkmal auf dem Mooskopf zwischen Oberkirch und Gengenbach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Das erklärt es. Als ich dort angekommen bin, war schon dunkel. Habe mit Glück noch den Mooskopfturm gefunden.


----------



## Mathma (7. Mai 2020)

Langsamer Feierabend dahoim rom...


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. Mai 2020)

hallo
wo war das den
gruss markuss













Das Treppchengedöns isser allerdings nicht gefahren 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. Mai 2020)

hallo
wo war das den
gruss markuss


----------



## Deleted 237501 (8. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## IBEX73 (8. Mai 2020)

maggerich schrieb:


> Langsamer Feierabend dahoim rom...



Vollguat! Ischt des oin Weag oder a paar zemma? (übersetzt: Megageil! Ist das ein Weg oder mehrere zusammen?)


----------



## Mathma (8. Mai 2020)

@IBEX73 : Oiner. Isch aber sigrid. Echt jetzt. Isch so ausgmacht gwäh.


----------



## IBEX73 (9. Mai 2020)

maggerich schrieb:


> @IBEX73 : Oiner. Isch aber sigrid. Echt jetzt. Isch so ausgmacht gwäh.



Sigrid ischt eh klar! Wollte dich nur für das Fahren+das Filmen (sicher Heidenarbeit) loben.....
Wenn ich im dunklen Wald fahren wöllte,nehme ich die Karte aussem Regal und suche mir was raus.....


----------



## Mathma (9. Mai 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Wollte dich nur für das Fahren+das Filmen (sicher Heidenarbeit) loben


Dankeschön. So mach ich das auch. Mit Ausnahmen. Manchmal such ich mir sogar was raus, das nicht auf der Karte ist. Oder find es einfach so.
Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (9. Mai 2020)

Heute eine schöne Entdeckungstour gefahren.
Ausbeute 63km mit 730hm  

Über Umwege ging es auf 1000m bei Bubenbach




Richtung Kirnbergsee konnte ich die offiziellen Trails mal begutachten. ?
Ein kleines Stückchen weiter gib es eine öffentliche Trinkwasserstelle.






Mit vollen Flaschen ging es weiter.
Danach Pause und abchillen am See




Zum Schluss hat mir mein Rad Kollege noch einen anderen tollen Trail am Schellenberg gezeigt.
Eher Flow, aber dafür sehr lang.
War auf jedenfall spaßig.


----------



## patrick78 (10. Mai 2020)

Im Wald bei unterbränd gibt es schöneres als die offiziellen trails. Kann ich gerne mal zeigen. 

Dann hast am Schellenberg in dem Fall den hinteren trail den ich meinte gefunden...


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Mai 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Im Wald bei unterbränd gibt es schöneres als die offiziellen trails. Kann ich gerne mal zeigen.
> 
> Dann hast am Schellenberg in dem Fall den hinteren trail den ich meinte gefunden...


Wenn dir deine "Regierung" jemals Freigang gibt dann machen wir das


----------



## AlexMC (10. Mai 2020)

Auch bei einem Familienausflug findet sich die eine oder andere Abwechslung


----------



## patrick78 (11. Mai 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wenn dir deine "Regierung" jemals Freigang gibt dann machen wir das


?

manche nennen es übervorsichtig, aber wir (frau hochschwanger und 2 jährige) passen halt gut auf...


----------



## franticz (11. Mai 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Auch bei einem Familienausflug findet sich die eine oder andere Abwechslung



ich muss echt sagen er hat ne bessere Körperhaltung auf dem Bike als dein Großer!


----------



## AlexMC (11. Mai 2020)

franticz schrieb:


> ich muss echt sagen er hat ne bessere Körperhaltung auf dem Bike als dein Großer!



Da gebe ich Dir völlig recht


----------



## Route66 (12. Mai 2020)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit


----------



## Route66 (12. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Likes, bin ja ganz gerührt...  

Dürfte ich die Community trotzdem drum bitten, den gelben Stern im Fotoalbum zu benutzen?  
Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelevra2011 (12. Mai 2020)

Heute morgen im schönen Schwarzwald


----------



## Triple F (14. Mai 2020)

Route66 schrieb:


> Danke für die Likes, bin ja ganz gerührt...
> 
> Dürfte ich die Community trotzdem drum bitten, den gelben Stern im Fotoalbum zu benutzen?
> Thx


Glückwunsch  ?


----------



## Route66 (14. Mai 2020)

Danke 

...natürlich an alle die mich da unterstützt haben


----------



## OneTrustMan (16. Mai 2020)

Heute wieder eine schöne Tour gefahren. 
 
￼


Übrigens startet eventuell die MTB Gruppe von Sportclub Donaueschingen ab nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder. 
Vielleicht hat ja wer Lust, Zeit und Ausdauer mitzumachen. 

Grüße an Alle


----------



## patrick78 (17. Mai 2020)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Heute wieder eine schöne Tour gefahren.
> 
> ￼
> Anhang anzeigen 1044014
> ...


sieht nach der geisinger gegend aus?


----------



## patrick78 (17. Mai 2020)

Heut auch bissl unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (17. Mai 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> sieht nach der geisinger gegend aus?


Richtig. 
Schöner Blick auf die Baar hat man daar


----------



## patrick78 (18. Mai 2020)

Heute ne kleine, scheinbar vergessene perle bei uns gefunden. Auf den Videos sieht es poplig aus, in echt ganz cool und auch recht steil...


----------



## patrick78 (19. Mai 2020)

ohje, jetzt hab ich die videos hier zum ersten mal angeschaut. die sind hier ja noch schlechter als auffm handy ? SORRY


----------



## patrick78 (22. Mai 2020)

Offensichtlich bin ich besser mit Fotos. Deshalb noch was von gestern.

Achsi, ist vom hochfirst.


----------



## w69 (22. Mai 2020)

Da liegt was auf dem trail


----------



## Mausoline (22. Mai 2020)

ooohh seine verlorene Brille


----------



## patrick78 (22. Mai 2020)

Und wo ist die Aufmerksamkeit Original Foto?
Bin ich blind?


----------



## patrick78 (23. Mai 2020)

Ist auf jeden Fall nicht (mehr) da


----------



## patrick78 (23. Mai 2020)

Hab sie, aber an einer gaaaaanz anderen Stelle.

@w69 danke für den Impuls um nochmal suchen zu gehen.


----------



## w69 (23. Mai 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Hab sie, aber an einer gaaaaanz anderen Stelle.
> 
> @w69 danke für nix



Na prima!

Nimm's mit Humor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (23. Mai 2020)




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (23. Mai 2020)

Hi Der Muckel


Ist das 1. Bild der Kybfelsen und das 2. am Schauinsland ?

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



DerMuckel schrieb:


> Achja, so gefällt der April... und kaum jemand unterwegs gewesen :-o


----------



## aufgehts (23. Mai 2020)

Bild 1, 2 und 5 ist doch der gleiche Fels. 
Jeweils anderer Standort vom Fotografen...


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (24. Mai 2020)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Bild 1, 2 und 5 ist doch der gleiche Fels.
> Jeweils anderer Standort vom Fotografen...



Ich glaube mein Post war nicht gemeint, aber Du hast natürlich Recht ?


----------



## AlexMC (1. Juni 2020)




----------



## aufgehts (1. Juni 2020)

Solange die Grenze zu ist, bleibt man im Ländle. 
Der Klassiker..... ???


----------



## Deleted 525135 (2. Juni 2020)

Oh, Stufen und Hinterrad versetzen, wer hätte das gedacht.

Wo findet man eigentlich so viele Trails mit Treppen und Stufen?


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. Juni 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Oh, Stufen und Hinterrad versetzen, wer hätte das gedacht.
> 
> Wo findet man eigentlich so viele Trails mit Treppen und Stufen?


Auf Wander Trails


----------



## patrick78 (2. Juni 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Wo findet man eigentlich so viele Trails mit Treppen und Stufen?


Der Name steckt im Titel des Videos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (2. Juni 2020)

Wenn doch nur der Trail nicht so kurz wäre .


----------



## missfranzi (3. Juni 2020)

Wenn er Dir zu kurz ist, dann musst Du es wohl so machen wie Alex - der hat sich sicher ne ganze Weile darin aufgehalten ;-)


----------



## Seppel_IBC (3. Juni 2020)

Oder bei jedem Fuss-Absetzen wieder oben anfangen - dann kommt er Dir irgendwann auch nicht mehr kurz vor


----------



## aufgehts (3. Juni 2020)

arise schrieb:


> Wenn doch nur der Trail nicht so kurz wäre .





Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Oder bei jedem Fuss-Absetzen wieder oben anfangen - dann kommt er Dir irgendwann auch nicht mehr kurz vor



Sozusagen Rotpunkt Befahrung..


----------



## arise (4. Juni 2020)

So wie Alex hab ich das schon vor rund 8 Jahren gemacht. Finde nur das Vid nicht mehr. Herrgott....


----------



## ykcor (5. Juni 2020)

Kurzer Ausflug mit den Ahrtälern/Kölnern 
@sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (5. Juni 2020)

bei Deinen Bildern kriege ich gleich Bock auf eine Tour


----------



## .Konafahrer. (12. Juni 2020)

Heute am Pfad eine Zufallbekanntschaft wiedergetroffen









Und hinterher den Lars kennen gelernt - Biketausch









Dabei haben wir festgestellt, dass wir heute zeitlich versetzt die gleichen Trails gefahren sind. Vor dem Pfad den Cerro Abajo und Beduinentrail am Mahlberg.





Richtig schee war's!

Happy Trails


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juni 2020)

... und wie war das andere Bike?


----------



## .Konafahrer. (14. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ... und wie war das andere Bike?


Um es mit Lars Worten zu sagen: "Allen Vorurteilen zum Trotz, wippt so ein Eingelenker so gut wie überhaupt nicht." 

Wir waren gegenseitig über das geschmeidige Fahrfeeling überrascht.


----------



## shield (15. Juni 2020)

Kennt ihr eigentlich den Wiener Express? Die alternative Linie am Strommastendownhill? Probiert ihn doch mal aus!
Doch Obacht: der Trail ist steil und verblockt! 


www.trailcenteralbtal.de
www.mtb-karlsruhe.de


----------



## maddn11 (15. Juni 2020)

Mein erster Besuch in eurer Region wird nicht mein letzter gewesen sein! Im Schwarzwald gibt es echt tolle Trails!


----------



## Kelevra2011 (15. Juni 2020)

Ein Ausblick auf sasbachwalden


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2020)

Vor 2 Wochen schon  














Danke für den Tipp @AlexMC  war klasse


----------



## trail_desire (15. Juni 2020)

Auch wenn es ein klein wenig wie das schwäbische Val di Tovo aussah, unseren ausgefallenen Lago Trip im Mai konnte es nicht ersetzen.....


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juni 2020)

ist das nicht Schwäbische Alb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (18. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ist das nicht Schwäbische Alb



Sehr gut erkannt...



trail_desire schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ein klein wenig wie das schwäbische Val di Tovo aussah, unseren ausgefallenen Lago Trip im Mai konnte es nicht ersetzen.....Anhang anzeigen 1065844Anhang anzeigen 1065846Anhang anzeigen 1065848Anhang anzeigen 1065851Anhang anzeigen 1065853Anhang anzeigen 1065855Anhang anzeigen 1065856Anhang anzeigen 1065857Anhang anzeigen 1065858Anhang anzeigen 1065859Anhang anzeigen 1065861



Ähhhhhm......soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder sauer sein, dass ihr unbemerkt/unangekündigt in meinem Hinterhof unterwegs wart......?? Gut,anhand der Bilder weiss ich,dass euch dadurch 75% der gscheiten, dortigen Wege entgangen sind.....


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ist das nicht Schwäbische Alb





IBEX73 schrieb:


> Sehr gut erkannt... ...




Falscher Fred  


apropos wo so ungefähr ist das denn auf der Alb  nur mal so zur Orientierung


----------



## IBEX73 (19. Juni 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> apropos wo so ungefähr ist das denn auf der Alb  nur mal so zur Orientierung



Ermstal....


----------



## trail_desire (19. Juni 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Sehr gut erkannt...
> 
> 
> 
> Ähhhhhm......soll ich mich jetzt freuen oder sauer sein, dass ihr unbemerkt/unangekündigt in meinem Hinterhof unterwegs wart......?? Gut,anhand der Bilder weiss ich,dass euch dadurch 75% der gscheiten, dortigen Wege entgangen sind.....


Bei den 75% der Wege kamen wir net zum Fotografieren?
Hatten den Tipp von Bekannten und dachten nicht, dass es so gut da ist.....an dich dachte ich da nicht.....meinte ja da wärs zu flach für ein Ibex?


----------



## AlexMC (28. Juni 2020)

shield schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich den Wiener Express? Die alternative Linie am Strommastendownhill? Probiert ihn doch mal aus!
> Doch Obacht: der Trail ist steil und verblockt!



Ausprobiert und für sehr gut befunden  

Weil's im Video jetzt nicht so rüberkommt und @shield einfach zu gut fährt  :


----------



## AlexMC (3. Juli 2020)

Vogesenflowsubstitut 





Schwarzwaldgeist









Hahnenfalzweg, vom Forst liebevoll umgestaltet


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> ....
> Hahnenfalzweg, vom Forst liebevoll umgestaltet




Vor Wochen, oder doch schon Monaten  als ich die vielen Baumstämme am Forstweg liegen sah, hab ich schon eine komische Ahnung gehabt  das haben sie echt perfekt hinbekommen.

Am ganzen Kamm da oben vom Weithäusle her machen sie in den letzten Jahren ganze Flächen nieder.


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Juli 2020)

Wahrscheinlich sind die Fichten vom Borkenkäer befallen und müssen daher umgehend aus dem Wald geschafft werden, damit die Käfer sich nicht weiter verbreiten. Die Wiederaufforstung wird nicht einfach sein, da die Baumschulen derzeit nichts mehr im Vorrat haben. Dann kommt auch noch die Trockenheit dazu, so das die neu gepflanzte Bäume auch ein Problem haben. Ein Teufelskreis! Die andere Alternative ist, dass dieser Teil des Waldes vom Orkan Sabine Sturmschäden hatte, auch da ist die Gefahr dass sich der Borkenkäfer im Sturmolz ausbreitet.


----------



## AlexMC (18. Juli 2020)

Baiersbronn T6 mit @LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2020)

Sind die ersten Bilder vom Zimmerplatz runter?


----------



## AlexMC (22. Juli 2020)

Exakt. Gleich zu Beginn die schwierigsten Stellen der Tour


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juli 2020)

Da war ich noch nicht  mein nächstes Ziel, wenn ich wieder nach B´bronn komme


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juli 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Exakt. Gleich zu Beginn die schwierigsten Stellen der Tour



Klar für dich zu einfach, aber ich finds trotzdem ne schöne Runde


----------



## AlexMC (22. Juli 2020)

Ich ja auch. Über das Wurzelgedöns im weiterem Verlauf kann man so schön laufen lassen  
Für eine offizielle Tour im 2m-Land ist die richtig gut.


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. Juli 2020)

Heute eine schöne Gruppen Tour mit 81km und knapp 800hm  
Kühles Bier gabs auch 
Und Vulkan Krater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (30. Juli 2020)

aus dem nebenthread:

Das Warten hat ein Ende: nach mehreren Jahren Genehmigungsarbeit eröffnet der
Mountainbike Club Karlsruhe heute seinen zweiten offiziellen Trail *From Dachs Till Dawn*


_Strecke: From Dachs Till Dawn_
_trailforks.com/trails/from-dachs-till-dawn/_

_Schwierigkeitsgrad: Leicht
Länge: 2,6km
Höhendifferenz: 153m_

mehr infos zum projekt 'legale trails um karlsruhe' unter:
https://www.trailcenteralbtal.de/


----------



## OneTrustMan (9. August 2020)

Ich habe mir heute mal die Trails im Heidenloch angeschaut. 

Ganz nett aber alle Strecken sind schon arg kurz. 
Der Ameisen Trail ist da eigentlich der einizge der halbwegs Spaß macht. 

Es war auch wirklich keine Sau da. ?
Irgendwie komisch wenn man da die ganze Zeit alleine fährt. 
Schade das der öffentliche Wasserspender in Unterbränd abgebaut wurde 
Hatte extra nur eine kleine Flasche mit.


----------



## Deleted 525135 (10. August 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Sind die ersten Bilder vom Zimmerplatz runter?



Die andere Richtung genannt Mönchs Tour ist auch interessant, vor allem der letzte Teil (nicht rot) mit den Spitzkehren.
Wer das alles auch bergauf ohne Motor fährt ist sehr gut.


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. August 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Die andere Richtung genannt Mönchstour ist auch interessant, vor allem der letzte Teil (nicht rot) mit den Spitzkehren.
> Wer das alles auch bergauf ohne Motor fährt ist gut.


Hab's mal korrigiert


----------



## Deleted 525135 (11. August 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Wer das alles auch bergauf *ohne Motor* fährt ist *sehr* gut.


Hab's auch noch mal korrigiert, nur wird man manche Stellen bergauf ohne Motor gar nicht schaffen, z.B. genau den Teil wo im Bild das Schild das Bild "Mönchs Tour" ist, da kommt niemand ohne Motor hoch.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. August 2020)

Gibt es die ganzen Trails um BBronn herum als Tracks/Tourinfo/Webseite?

Ich lange Jahre meines Lebens in BBronn und FDS verbracht und muss da nun doch mal bei Gelegenheit zum Biken hin.


----------



## Deleted 525135 (11. August 2020)

Einfach mal auf die BBronn Homepage gehen


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. August 2020)

Danke. Dann frag ich doch mal anders:

a) Gibt es nen anderen Thread hier der passender ist.
b) Welche Tour ist den spaßig, wenn man gerne schwer runter fährt und hoch eher Forstweg/Straße vorzieht. 

Schwer = S2+++


----------



## Deleted 525135 (11. August 2020)

Für deine "speziellen" Bedürfnisse schau doch einfach mal in Komoot, da siehst du alle Trails mit ihrer Klassifizierung. Dann planst du dir eben einen Rundkurs der passt.
Oder du schaust dir die vorgegeben Touren T6/7/8 an, dort siehst du das Höhenprofil. Dann kannst du in der Karte leicht sehen wo die Abfahrten sind und mit der Klassifizierung bei Komoot vergleichen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. August 2020)

Nunja, von dem was ich mir so angeschaut habe finde ich keine Infos zu den Trails per se. Auch die Texte geben nix her. "schwer" ist sehr subjektiv. Das Höhenprofil hilft da auch nicht wirklich. Eher Bilder von den "spannenden" Passagen.

Ich suche eher sowas http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2 (siehe Album), als denn "touristische" Trails.

Gibt es so etwas bei diesen "angelegten" Routen überhaupt oder erwarte ich zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525135 (11. August 2020)

Das sind keine angelegten Trails sonder ich gehe eher davon aus alte Wanderwege.

Und bei Komoot siehst du ja die klassifizierung und wenn du draufklickst sind sogar meist noch Bilder dabei.

da du ja in der Nähe wohnst ist das ja kein problem einfach mal hinzufahren und ein paar trails auszuprobieren


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. August 2020)

Auf der rechten Murgtalseite gibt es einige Trails. M.E. auch recht schwere. Ich denke S2 sind diese an vielen Stellen schon (vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Stelle S3, aber nagel mich nicht fest) . Ich kann Dir die T8 empfehlen. Auf Forstautobahnen hoch, auf Trails runter.

Die T6 ist etwas entspannter und flowiger (wenn es nicht grade geregnet hat und die Wurzeln glatt sind)
Ich würde sagen anspruchsvolle S1 und 4 oder 6 Spitzkehren gibts auch.

In der T7 sind zu wenige Trails eingebaut, man fährt an den meisten vorbei.

Die T1 nimmt hinten raus die UIC Strecke und noch einige S2 Trails drumrum mit.
Alles andere davor ist dir zu einfach.

Und wie Prego schon schrieb, gibt es eine menge ausgeschildeter TRails, die auf Komoot zu finden sind.
In der T8 sind einige davon integriert.


----------



## AlexMC (11. August 2020)

Von den offiziellen Sachen wohl T6 Hirschkopftrails.
"Schwer runter" ist da relativ, über ein gepflegtes S2 wirst Du nicht hinauskommen. Einen spaßigen Tag verbringt man da auf jeden Fall.
T8 steile Hänge soll wohl die eine oder andere nette Abfahrt haben, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren...

https://unterwegs-im-murgtal.baiers...iersbronner-t6-hirschkopf-trailtour/19077016/

edit: da ware wohl andere schneller


----------



## patrick78 (14. August 2020)

gestern abend


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (23. August 2020)

Ich kann allen Trail-hungrigen Ortenauradlern nur wärmsten und zur Abwechslung auch mal einen Ausflug in die flachen Auen beidseits des Rheines ans Herz legen:


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. August 2020)

Schöne Bilder!
Reserve naturelle allerdings für Mofa verboten


----------



## Deleted 525135 (23. August 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Reserve naturelle allerdings für Mofa verboten


Quelle?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. August 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Da war ich noch nicht  mein nächstes Ziel, wenn ich wieder nach B´bronn komme


War ich letzte Woche, mit zwei Kehren hab ich noch eine Rechnung offen.



















prego schrieb:


> Die andere Richtung genannt Mönchs Tour ist auch interessant, vor allem der letzte Teil (nicht rot) mit den Spitzkehren.
> Wer das alles auch bergauf ohne Motor fährt ist sehr gut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1096945



Kann ich bestätigen, war letzten Freitag mit einem Kollegen dort unterwegs. Der ist da ohne Motor hoch. Allerdings von ganz unten, inklusive des Spitzkehrenteiles. Alle Kehren waren bergauf nicht zu schaffen und er musste an diesem Steilstück und an zwei Wurzel-Stein-Kombinationen absteigen. Der hat meinen vollen Respekt, alter Schwede. Die Körner hätte ich auch nicht vor 30 Jahren gehabt. Mit meinem Mofa bleibe ich da ebenfalls jedes Mal hängen.

Die Baiersbronner Trails sind auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. Gestern waren wir wieder unterwegs und sind u. a. den Rinkenturm runter und dann noch einen Trail Fallinie nach Baiersbronn rein. Den kannte ich noch nicht.

Vom Rinkenturm aus...


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (23. August 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Reserve naturelle allerdings für Mofa verboten



Glücklicherweise machen die Elsässer kein Gewese um derlei Kleinigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (23. August 2020)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> War ich letzte Woche, mit zwei Kehren hab ich noch eine Rechnung offen.
> .....



Danke für Bilder 
Komm grad leider nicht so weg und meine versenkbare Sattelstütze funktioniert noch nicht wieder, da brauch ich sowas nicht (versuchen zu) fahren 

Ich fahr zur Zeit eher da




oder da




oder da rum


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. August 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Quelle?


----------



## Deleted 525135 (24. August 2020)

Also geh mal zum Optiker, ich seh da ein Motorad, aber da wir hier im MTB Forum und nicht im Motoradforum sind hat das Schild hier für uns keine Relevanz.

Oder wolltest du etwa nur wieder provozieren und stänkern?


----------



## matou (27. August 2020)

prego schrieb:


> ...
> Oder wolltest du etwa nur wieder provozieren und stänkern?
> ...



...oder einfach nur einen Scherz machen. 


------------
Wir sind gestern mal wieder etwas südlich unserer Hometrails unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (27. August 2020)

prego schrieb:


> Also geh mal zum Optiker, ich seh da ein Motorad, aber da wir hier im MTB Forum und nicht im Motoradforum sind hat das Schild hier für uns keine Relevanz.
> 
> Oder wolltest du etwa nur wieder provozieren und stänkern?


So wie ich gelesen habe, hat er MOFA nicht E-BIKE , geschrieben....
Leidest du an Verfolgungswahn ????


----------



## AlexMC (27. August 2020)

Er ist wohl E-Mpfindlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (27. August 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Er ist wohl E-Mpfindlich



Dieser Prego  muss offensichtlich seinen  Senf zu jedem Käse  dazugeben.

Siehe seine anderen Trädds
?????

Wurde bereits von der 
,,cheffe,, wegen dummgebabbel angezählt
???


----------



## AlexMC (27. August 2020)

heute Luschd zum Filmchenmachen gehabt


----------



## AlexMC (31. August 2020)

BM am Samstag


----------



## OneTrustMan (3. September 2020)

Nachts auf den Weg nach Hause ￼
Schöner Mondschein zwischen den Wolken.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (25. Oktober 2020)

Heute wieder die Ortenau bei bestem Wetter unsicher gemacht


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (25. Oktober 2020)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Ich kann allen Trail-hungrigen Ortenauradlern nur wärmsten und zur Abwechslung auch mal einen Ausflug in die flachen Auen beidseits des Rheines ans Herz legen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1103544
> 
> ...


Da irgendwo bin ich letztens mit dem Rennrad (1. Ausfahrt) lang und hab mir noch gedacht, dass ich das falsche Rad dabei habe😂


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (25. Oktober 2020)

Heute auch im Ortenaukreis. Hätte eigentlich besser für eine Prüfung am nächsten Freitag gelernt, aber bei so einem Wetter kann ich nicht widerstehen. Es hätte mich sehr geärgert, wenn morgen mein Todestag wäre und ich diesen mega Tag mehrheitlich drinnen verbracht hätte. Also ging der Weg zum Moooskopturmf. Die Idee hatte ich heute nicht alleine, es war die Hölle los. Ob mit Motor oder ohne, gefühlt war jeder Radler mit geländegängigem Rad da unterwegs. Ich war nicht mal auf dem Turm oben, weil so viele Leute da waren. War trotzdem schön. Der Tag brachte auch einige wertvolle Erkenntnisse, wie es um die Kondition und das Equipment bestellt ist. Fazit: Das Equipment ist weitaus besser als die Kondition. Die Tour hat aber auch paar fiese Rampen mit nicht so gutem Untergrund zum Bergauffahren. 
Meine Uhr sagt, ich brauche 4 Tage Erholung. Also keine Ausrede mehr, um sich vor dem Lernen zu drücken.


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (25. Oktober 2020)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Heute auch im Ortenaukreis. Hätte eigentlich besser für eine Prüfung am nächsten Freitag gelernt, aber bei so einem Wetter kann ich nicht widerstehen. Es hätte mich sehr geärgert, wenn morgen mein Todestag wäre und ich diesen mega Tag mehrheitlich drinnen verbracht hätte. Also ging der Weg zum Moooskopturmf. Die Idee hatte ich heute nicht alleine, es war die Hölle los. Ob mit Motor oder ohne, gefühlt war jeder Radler mit geländegängigem Rad da unterwegs. Ich war nicht mal auf dem Turm oben, weil so viele Leute da waren. War trotzdem schön. Der Tag brachte auch einige wertvolle Erkenntnisse, wie es um die Kondition und das Equipment bestellt ist. Fazit: Das Equipment ist weitaus besser als die Kondition. Die Tour hat aber auch paar fiese Rampen mit nicht so gutem Untergrund zum Bergauffahren.
> Meine Uhr sagt, ich brauche 4 Tage Erholung. Also keine Ausrede mehr, um sich vor dem Lernen zu drücken.



Mooskopf an einem Tag wie heute geht nur vor 10 Uhr! Das Wetter war aber tatsächlich königlich 👑


----------



## Kelevra2011 (25. Oktober 2020)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Mooskopf an einem Tag wie heute geht nur vor 10 Uhr! Das Wetter war aber tatsächlich königlich 👑
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1139094



Wir haben die Umgebung von achern und oberachern unsicher und waren überrascht wie viele schöne kleine Strecken der bienebuckel hergibt


----------



## matou (1. November 2020)

Heidelberg in Farbe...
...nochmal das bombastische Wetter genutzt um den Norden BaWü's unsicher zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTrustMan (14. November 2020)

Ach das Wetter war heute mal wieder einladend.   
Große Schwarzwald Runde. 
106km und 1620hm.


----------



## ykcor (15. November 2020)

Leider erreicht die Sonne diese Tage keinen Höhenrekorde


----------



## Seppel_IBC (15. November 2020)

Das nächste Mal sollten wir für die Stehplätze Eintritt verlangen


----------



## patrick78 (17. November 2020)

ykcor schrieb:


> Leider erreicht die Sonne diese Tage keinen Höhenrekorde
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1151151
> Anhang anzeigen 1151152Anhang anzeigen 1151153Anhang anzeigen 1151154Anhang anzeigen 1151155


bei deinen bildern kommt immer neid auf.
wo wart ihr denn da wieder unterwegs?


----------



## ykcor (17. November 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> bei deinen bildern kommt immer neid auf.
> wo wart ihr denn da wieder unterwegs?



Hallo Patrick,

die Bilder sind im südöstlichen Ortenaukreis entstanden


----------



## arise (18. November 2020)

Ist ein Klassiker mittlerweile.


----------



## AlexMC (22. November 2020)

erste Wintertour* diesjahr 









*von der Temperatur her...


----------



## trail_desire (22. November 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> erste Wintertour* diesjahr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da fehlen noch ein paar Bilder....
... ja frisch wars....


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. November 2020)

Schön. Im Moment ist ja auch bomben (Inversions-)Wetter. Ich habs leider nicht geschafft, aus der Nebelsuppe rauszukommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. November 2020)

... und die anderen sitzen im Büro


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. November 2020)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Schön. Im Moment ist ja auch bomben (Inversions-)Wetter. Ich habs leider nicht geschafft, aus der Nebelsuppe rauszukommen...


Dieser scheiß Nebel geht mir so auf die Nerven 😅


----------



## patrick78 (27. November 2020)

hahaha....ich glaub irgendwo im neben dürftest auch du stecken


----------



## Mausoline (27. November 2020)

Schön  Alpenblick


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. November 2020)

Kleine Runde gestern Abend


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. November 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> hahaha....ich glaub irgendwo im neben dürftest auch du stecken


Ich muss jeden Tag übern Fürstenberg 😭
Da ist die Suppe so was von dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. November 2020)

Sonne 9 Grad


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. November 2020)

Aus dem Dunkel ins Licht - der Sonne entgegen.





Noch von letztem WE.


----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2020)

Ich wollte raten, aber mir fällt nix ein, wo´s so sachte hochgeht 
Kleiner oder großer Tipp


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (29. November 2020)




----------



## Mausoline (29. November 2020)

Heute war´s leider nicht so sonnig, saukalt und der Blick nach Westen unneblig


----------



## Rebell-78 (30. November 2020)

Samstag Abend.Teufelsmühle


----------



## Mausoline (30. November 2020)

Hammer
super erwischt  bin auch nur ein kleines bißle neidisch


----------



## stumpi87 (1. Dezember 2020)

Wo bleiben denn die Bilder der drei Radler am Sonntag vom Belchen


----------



## matou (2. Dezember 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag vom Sonntag...das erste bisschen Weiß. 
Klar, mittlerweile liegt etwas mehr...


----------



## patrick78 (4. Dezember 2020)

Heute wieder vereinzelt Alpenblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (4. Dezember 2020)

Gö******ler, bzw. Rei******ngen. Und das Bild mit dem Rad ist in der Wu****S***t, kurz hinter der Scha*****hle entstanden? Bei wenig Wanderer-Aufkommen ein sehr gutes Gebiet!


----------



## patrick78 (4. Dezember 2020)

ykcor schrieb:


> Gö******ler, bzw. Rei******ngen. Und das Bild mit dem Rad ist in der Wu****S***t, kurz hinter der Scha*****hle entstanden? Bei wenig Wanderer-Aufkommen ein sehr gutes Gebiet!


Korrekt, gemeinsame Tour dort (oder wo auch immer) steht och aus 😉


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. Dezember 2020)

Schönes Weiß, aber leider auch viel Nebel der die Weitsicht verdeckt. 





Gut das ich rechtzeig meinen 20kg Altstagshobel auf bessere Klettergänge gepimpt habe. ￼

￼


----------



## Seppel_IBC (5. Dezember 2020)

Endlich wieder weiss  Zeit für die alljährliche Wintertour (bevor es noh mehr wird)...


----------



## Seppel_IBC (6. Dezember 2020)

Nachdem es gestern so schön war - heute in leicht geänderter Besetzung gleich nochmal 

















Von der Abfahrt gibts diesmal leider keine Bilder - aber auch wenn man's den Aufstiegsbildern nicht ansieht - es war wieder eine Mordsgaudi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2020)

Heute auch wieder unterwegs:





Kann mir jemand von den Murgtäler Locals einen Weg vom Murgtal zu diesem Haus empfehlen? Ich bin heute das Ziegentäle hoch, am zweiten Abzweig rechts und habe danach eine Stunde durch tiefen Matsch schieben müssen, weil dort oben Holz gemacht wurde und der Regen meine ausgewählte Route knöcheltief aufgeweicht hat.

Danke für einen Tipp, wie ich ohne durch Matsch schieben zu müssen, da hoch komme.


----------



## matou (28. Dezember 2020)

Gestern Vormittag, so lange die Temperaturen unter null gewesen sind, nochmal losgezogen...und nach fast 5 Jahren mal wieder ein paar altbekannte Trails besucht.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2020)

Warst du in Ba Wi


----------



## matou (28. Dezember 2020)

Ja, genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (29. Dezember 2020)




----------



## matou (29. Dezember 2020)

Gut gemacht, würdiger Ersatz für den Abschluss BM!


----------



## Triple F (29. Dezember 2020)

matou schrieb:


> Gut gemacht, würdiger Ersatz für den Abschluss BM!


Ja, der blieb dieses Jahr aus gegebenem Anlass unabgeschlossen🔓


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich war heute zu Füß am Besame. Viel los und schon sehr viel fester glatter Schnee drin. Wenn die vielen Leute nicht wären eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2020)

Hab grad kein passendes Bike, da kam das Weiß gerade recht und Spaß hats auch gemacht


----------



## JonnyAlfa (30. Dezember 2020)

Enzklösterle? 
🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2020)

Richtisch


----------



## AlexMC (17. Januar 2021)

bevor es demnächst wieder abtaut...


----------



## cemetery (18. Januar 2021)




----------



## patrick78 (19. Januar 2021)

schön wenn man grad fahren kann. bei 60cm leider nicht möglich. bin mal auf das schmuddelwetter die nächsten tage gespannt...


----------



## cemetery (29. Januar 2021)

patrick78 schrieb:


> schön wenn man grad fahren kann. bei 60cm leider nicht möglich. bin mal auf das schmuddelwetter die nächsten tage gespannt...


Ich musste auch mehr als einmal das Bike tragen weil ich im frischen Schnee bergauf einfach keine Traktion mehr hatte.


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. Februar 2021)




----------



## matou (13. Februar 2021)

Nightride-Kitsch


----------



## Waldgeist (13. Februar 2021)

keine Sau da...


----------



## ykcor (21. Februar 2021)




----------



## patrick78 (22. Februar 2021)

nice, da muss ja fast wieder irgendwo hier um die ecke sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (22. Februar 2021)

patrick78 schrieb:


> nice, da muss ja fast wieder irgendwo hier um die ecke sein?!



Ganz in deiner Ecke war es nicht. Auf dem ersten Bild, wo der Hund freudestrahlend den Weg blockiert, erkennt man zwischen den Bäumen einen Aussichtsfelsen, der hoch über der 4-spurigen Ost-West-Verbindung kurz hinter dem Dreisamtal liegt.


----------



## ykcor (25. Februar 2021)

Und weiter gehts auf der Home-Forstpiste:


----------



## Seppel_IBC (27. Februar 2021)

Kaum zu glauben, dass es erst Februar ist - und dass nur ca. 5km Luftlinie entfernt die Loipen noch gespurt sind


----------



## AlexMC (28. Februar 2021)

Jugendförderung


----------



## Seppel_IBC (28. Februar 2021)

Sonne & Trails 

















Und noch nbissel was mit Bewegung


----------



## OneTrustMan (2. März 2021)

Erster Mtb Night Ride ever meinerseits  
Die ganzen engen und verblockten Wanderwege nach denen ich mir am Tag alle Finger lecke sind wenigstens Nachts frei.
Und die günstige 20€ China Lampe ist so wie ein Vollicht am Auto.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (23. März 2021)

Wir waren heute in der Nähe von schwarzwaldtrail unterwegs 
Ich war allerdings von den schneemassen überrascht 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ykcor (31. März 2021)




----------



## AlexMC (31. März 2021)

sieht aus wie heimlich in die Vogesen rübergeschlichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (31. März 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


> sieht aus wie heimlich in die Vogesen rübergeschlichen



War im Schwarzwald nahe Freiburg. Versprochen


----------



## aufgehts (31. März 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


> sieht aus wie heimlich in die Vogesen rübergeschlichen



Auch im ,,schwarzen Wald ,,gibts ein paar felsige Abschnitte, allerdings kurz  und kein Vergleich zu den Vogesen  😕
Die Grenze ist wieder dicht....🤐🤐🤐


----------



## Kelevra2011 (1. April 2021)

Schöne Grüße aus der ortenau


----------



## Deleted 562014 (3. April 2021)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus der ortenau


Sieht aus wie der Blick auf Kappelrodeck


----------



## Kelevra2011 (3. April 2021)

Jup 😁


----------



## Joerg_1969 (3. April 2021)

Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (4. April 2021)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen...


Nice... Bike-Park mit North Shore-Elementen 👍🏻


----------



## Joerg_1969 (4. April 2021)

Triple F schrieb:


> Nice... Bike-Park mit North Shore-Elementen 👍🏻


Leider nur für Ziegen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2021)

Bilder von meinem Triatlon gestern. Hochgefahren, runter gelaufen und mit dem Taxi zurückgefahren.


----------



## IBEX73 (4. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1243090
> 
> Bilder von meinem Triatlon gestern. Hochgefahren, runter gelaufen und mit dem Taxi zurückgefahren.



Hat man dir das Velo konfisziert....? Verstoss gegen den §37 vermutlich....


----------



## matou (4. April 2021)

Etwas Handy-geknipstes von gestern...


----------



## OneTrustMan (4. April 2021)

War heute auch unterwegs. 
Bei Wutach die Wanderwege und den Trail begutachten. Es sind leider viele Wege mit zig umgefallenen Bäumen im schlechten Zustand. 
Der offizielle Trail ist wesentlich länger als ich dachte und eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Verstoss gegen den §37 vermutlich....



Polizist oder auch schon erwischt worden?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. April 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Hat man dir das Velo konfisziert....



Mir ist der Vorderreifen von der Felge gerutscht. Unglücklicherweise hatte ich nur einen Ersatzschlauch mit Sclaverand-Ventil dabei und die dazu passende Pumpe für Schraderventile.

Im Wald noch einen Polizei-Bulli getroffen, die mich aber nicht zu den beiden Hunden hinten rein sitzen lassen wollten und so musste ich 2 3/4 h nach Wildbad runter laufen um dann dort niemanden zu finden der mir helfen konnte. Da blieb mir nur noch das Taxi nach BH zurück wo mein Auto stand. Da ich erst um 16.30 Uhr in Herrenalb losgefahren bin und 12 km bis Wildbad hatte, bin ich dann eine ganze Weile zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen. Lampe hatte ich übringens zum Glück dabei.


----------



## Triple F (5. April 2021)

'Den längsten Tag' im Jahre 2021 schon mal abgehakt.
Respekt - hoffe, bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (5. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mir ist der Vorderreifen von der Felge gerutscht. Unglücklicherweise hatte ich nur einen Ersatzschlauch mit Sclaverand-Ventil dabei und die dazu passende Pumpe für Schraderventile.
> 
> Im Wald noch einen Polizei-Bulli getroffen, die mich aber nicht zu den beiden Hunden hinten rein sitzen lassen wollten und so musste ich 2 3/4 h nach Wildbad runter laufen um dann dort niemanden zu finden der mir helfen konnte. Da blieb mir nur noch das Taxi nach BH zurück wo mein Auto stand. Da ich erst um 16.30 Uhr in Herrenalb losgefahren bin und 12 km bis Wildbad hatte, bin ich dann eine ganze Weile zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen. Lampe hatte ich übringens zum Glück dabei.


Ja fuck das is ja dann mal extrem scheise 

Auf Amazon gibt's Adapter die Auto auf sclaverand ventil möglich machen, die kosten einen Euro und passen ganz gut. 

Hab davon 5 Stück und in jedem fahrradrucksack/Tasche eins drin und noch eins im Geldbeutel. Liegt aber daran das ich nur ne kleine Pumpe für schrader Ventile habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2021)

Triple F schrieb:


> 'Den längsten Tag' im Jahre 2021 schon mal abgehakt.
> Respekt - hoffe, bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen.


Ja, danke der Nachfrage. Ich war um 22.30 am Auto. 


Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Ja fuck das is ja dann mal extrem scheise
> 
> Auf Amazon gibt's Adapter die Auto auf sclaverand ventil möglich machen, die kosten einen Euro und passen ganz gut.
> 
> Hab davon 5 Stück und in jedem fahrradrucksack/Tasche eins drin und noch eins im Geldbeutel. Liegt aber daran das ich nur ne kleine Pumpe für schrader Ventile habe


Davon habe ich zuhause auch eine ganze Hand voll rumliegen.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (5. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ja, danke der Nachfrage. Ich war um 22.30 am Auto.
> 
> Davon habe ich zuhause auch eine ganze Hand voll rumliegen.


Zuhause sind die aber sehr sinnvoll*duckundwech*
😁🙈🙈🙈


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2021)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Zuhause sind die aber sehr sinnvoll*duckundwech*
> 😁🙈🙈🙈


Ich sehe, du hast den Fehler erkannt. 🙈


----------



## iTom (5. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich sehe, du hast den Fehler erkannt. 🙈


Chuck Norris hätte den Schlauch mit seinem Mund auf 4 Bar gepumpt


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. April 2021)

Hi ykor



ykcor schrieb:


> Ganz in deiner Ecke war es nicht. Auf dem ersten Bild, wo der Hund freudestrahlend den Weg blockiert, erkennt man zwischen den Bäumen einen Aussichtsfelsen, der hoch über der 4-spurigen Ost-West-Verbindung kurz hinter dem Dreisamtal liegt.



Das dachte ich mir fast, dass es im vorderen Höllental ist, und man rechts den Berghang Richtung Breitnauer Gebiet sieht.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mir ist der Vorderreifen von der Felge gerutscht. Unglücklicherweise hatte ich nur einen Ersatzschlauch mit Sclaverand-Ventil dabei und die dazu passende Pumpe für Schraderventile.
> 
> Im Wald noch einen Polizei-Bulli getroffen, die mich aber nicht zu den beiden Hunden hinten rein sitzen lassen wollten und so musste ich 2 3/4 h nach Wildbad runter laufen um dann dort niemanden zu finden der mir helfen konnte. Da blieb mir nur noch das Taxi nach BH zurück wo mein Auto stand. Da ich erst um 16.30 Uhr in Herrenalb losgefahren bin und 12 km bis Wildbad hatte, bin ich dann eine ganze Weile zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen. Lampe hatte ich übringens zum Glück dabei.



in der Zeit hättest doch zurück nach Herrenalb laufen können


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> in der Zeit hättest doch zurück nach Herrenalb laufen können


Glückwunsch. Du hast den zweiten Fehler des Tages gefunden. Das ist in der Tat so. Auf die Idee bin ich aber gar nicht gekommen. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass ich in Wildbad an ner Tanke oder an einem Automat einen Schlauch kaufen kann oder dass mir jemand mit ner Pumpe oder nem Adapter helfen kann und ich dann die Tour fortsetzen kann. Da habe ich zu optimistisch gedacht.

Mein Sohn hat zuhause das gleiche gesagt, als ich wieder daheim war. Der hatte übrigens auch den fehlenden Adapter am Rad - der Klugsch... .


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Du hast den zweiten Fehler des Tages gefunden. Das ist in der Tat so. Auf die Idee bin ich aber gar nicht gekommen. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass ich in Wildbad an ner Tanke oder an einem Automat einen Schlauch kaufen kann oder dass mir jemand mit ner Pumpe oder nem Adapter helfen kann und ich dann die Tour fortsetzen kann. Da habe ich zu optimistisch gedacht.
> 
> Mein Sohn hat zuhause das gleiche gesagt, als ich wieder daheim war. Der hatte übrigens auch den fehlenden Adapter am Rad - der Klugsch... .


Wie du feststellst, fängt die Familie und das ibc dich mit lauter liebgemeinten, aufbauenden Kommentaren  nach der Kackaktion wieder auf


----------



## Waldesruh (6. April 2021)

Als ich jünger war hieß es, man könne den Mantel dick mit Gras befüllen und damit zumindest vorsichtig weiterfahren. Ist das noch Usus? 
(sagt einer, der zwar den Adapter auf jede Tour mitnimmt, aber keine Pumpe/Ersatzschlauch/Reifenheber oder weiteres Werkzeug)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2021)

Waldesruh schrieb:


> Als ich jünger war hieß es, man könne den Mantel dick mit Gras befüllen und damit zumindest vorsichtig weiterfahren. Ist das noch Usus?
> (sagt einer, der zwar den Adapter auf jede Tour mitnimmt, aber keine Pumpe/Ersatzschlauch/Reifenheber oder weiteres Werkzeug)


Das stand vor 30 Jahren mal in einer Bike. Im gleichen Artikel stand auch, dass man seitliche Schlitze im Mantel mit leeren Müsliriegel-Verpackungen reparieren soll. 

Einen Riegel hatte ich am Samstag dabei. Was hatte es gebracht? Nix...


----------



## matou (6. April 2021)

Solche Erlebnisse gehören dazu! 

Conny musste mal mit gerissenem Reifenwulst vom Tremalzopass bis nach Riva rollen...so haben wir wenigstens auch mal die Tremalzo-Strasse kennengelernt...


----------



## iTom (6. April 2021)

Bei einem vorgetäuschten Waldbrand, wäre ein Shuttle vorbeigekommen🤔


----------



## matou (6. April 2021)

Das Shuttle hatte uns kostenpflichtig hoch gefahren...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. April 2021)

Und es ist ein Conti. Ich weiß schon wieso ich davon weggekommen bin, wenn man gerne auch mal ballert. 

Seither nur noch Maxalami, egal wo.













Taugt.

Die unteren zwei war ein klasse Durchstich.


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das stand vor 30 Jahren mal in einer Bike. Im gleichen Artikel stand auch, dass man seitliche Schlitze im Mantel mit leeren Müsliriegel-Verpackungen reparieren soll.
> 
> Einen Riegel hatte ich am Samstag dabei. Was hatte es gebracht? Nix...



und Kabelbinder sollte man dabei haben 

Handy ging vermutlich auch nicht da oben.
Ich hab mir echt überlegt von wo aus du losgelaufen bist und nach 2 3/4 Stdn nur Wildbad das Ziel sein kann. Mir ist kein Punkt eingefallen, der so weit weg sein kann, ohne dass ein anderer Ort näher ist 

Ich war früher dran und auf der anderen Seite unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ....ist kein Punkt eingefallen, der so weit weg sein kann, ohne dass ein anderer Ort näher ist


Das macht Dir Spaß, oder?


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2021)

Das verstehst du falsch, ich hab mir irgendwie Sorgen gemacht 🤔

... oder auch an meiner Ortskenntnis gezweifelt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. April 2021)

@Triple F 
Eine Hütte für Dich.

Die Hütte ist ein sehr beliebter Ausgangspunkt für schön lange Wanderungen nach Bad Wildbad. Heute bin ich den Weg aber ausnahmsweise mal komplett mit dem Rad gefahren.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. April 2021)

Darf ich auch?
Kreuzlehütte


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. April 2021)

Hallo Jörg, 

das ist nicht der Rätsel-Thread. Die Hütte liegt grob im Dreieck Wildbad-Kaltenbronn-Herrenalb. Von jedem der genannten Orte gleichweit entfernt. 

Ist nicht die Kreuzlehütte. Sie liegt am Brotenaubach. Wie sie heißt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Triple F (25. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> das ist nicht der Rätsel-Thread. Die Hütte liegt grob im Dreieck Wildbad-Kaltenbronn-Herrenalb. Von jedem der genannten Orte gleichweit entfernt.
> 
> Ist nicht die Kreuzlehütte. Sie liegt am Brotenaubach. Wie sie heißt, weiß ich leider nicht.



Müsste die Rotwasserhütte sein. Welche Runde bist du gefahren?
Sollte mal wieder bei meinen Eltern vorbeischauen 🤔…


----------



## Joerg_1969 (26. April 2021)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> das ist nicht der Rätsel-Thread. Die Hütte liegt grob im Dreieck Wildbad-Kaltenbronn-Herrenalb. Von jedem der genannten Orte gleichweit entfernt.
> 
> Ist nicht die Kreuzlehütte. Sie liegt am Brotenaubach. Wie sie heißt, weiß ich leider nicht.


Stimmt, die Kreuzlehütte liegt freier an einer Wiese...


----------



## AlexMC (26. April 2021)




----------



## Lezek (26. April 2021)

Am Bühler Stein ist es schon schön 👍


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2021)

Triple F schrieb:


> Müsste die Rotwasserhütte sein. Welche Runde bist du gefahren?
> Sollte mal wieder bei meinen Eltern vorbeischauen 🤔…



Die ist bewohnt, als Wochenendhaus.
Aber Ausgangspunkt passt nicht wirklich 🤔 vom letzten Parkplatz sinds bestimmt nochmal 5-6 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. April 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die ist bewohnt, als Wochenendhaus.
> Aber Ausgangspunkt passt nicht wirklich 🤔 vom letzten Parkplatz sinds bestimmt nochmal 5-6 km


Naja, bei meiner letzten Tour bin ich von da aus gemütlich nach Wildbad gewandert.


----------



## patrick78 (10. Mai 2021)

schöner trail oberhalb einer namentlich nicht näher zu erwähnenden geographischen vertiefung


----------



## OneTrustMan (23. Mai 2021)

Freiburg hat immer so schönes Wetter


----------



## kackboon91 (25. Mai 2021)

Ich ziehe berufsbedingt bald in “die Nähe” Freiburgs, Bad Bellingen.

Die Bilder hier im Thread lassen die Vorfreude wirklich in die Höhe steigen!


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Mai 2021)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe berufsbedingt bald in “die Nähe” Freiburgs, Bad Bellingen.
> 
> Die Bilder hier im Thread lassen die Vorfreude wirklich in die Höhe steigen!


Als Neuankömmling musst Du ers tmal auf eine Warteliste. Danach erfolgt ein mehrmonatiges Assessment. Bei bestehen - oder besser: überstehen - kommst Du in die erweiterte Anwärterauswahl...dann in die mittlere, dann in die kleine, die aus ca. 100 Leuten besteht. Von da an geht es weiter......und ja, es wird nur alle 3 Jahre exakt einer aufgenommen. Und ja, in Zeiten der Genderei, im Wechsel mit EINER und einem Divers



Hey, viel Spaß im Schwarzwald und in den Vogesen...


----------



## kackboon91 (26. Mai 2021)

Ohje - das scheint aber eine sehr elitäre Truppe zu sein. Ich bin zwar erst seit einem Dreivierteljahr auf dem MTB, aber dafür in der Schweiz. Ich hoffe das wird mir gewisse Vorteile im Aufnahmeverfahren verschaffen!

Danke dir!!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Mai 2021)

kackboon91 schrieb:


> Ohje - das scheint aber eine sehr elitäre Truppe zu sein. Ich bin zwar erst seit einem Dreivierteljahr auf dem MTB, aber dafür in der Schweiz. Ich hoffe das wird mir gewisse Vorteile im Aufnahmeverfahren verschaffen!
> 
> Danke dir!!!


Okay, die Währung wäre Schweizer Schokolade


----------



## kackboon91 (26. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich eine schriftliche Aufnahmebestätigung bekomme spende ich an ein Trailnetzwerk deiner Wahl!


----------



## Waldgeist (26. Mai 2021)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Als Neuankömmling musst Du ers tmal auf eine Warteliste. Danach erfolgt ein mehrmonatiges Assessment. Bei bestehen - oder besser: überstehen - kommst Du in die erweiterte Anwärterauswahl...dann in die mittlere, dann in die kleine, die aus ca. 100 Leuten besteht. Von da an geht es weiter......und ja, es wird nur alle 3 Jahre exakt einer aufgenommen. Und ja, in Zeiten der Genderei, im Wechsel mit EINER und einem Divers
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, viel Spaß im Schwarzwald und in den Vogesen...


Und was ist mit Corona-Impfung und MTB-Maske?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Mai 2021)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Corona-Impfung und MTB-Maske?


Okay, 10 Kisten gut gekühlte Corona und ein Fullface als Maske sind ein Muss an der Borderline.
Infiziert mit dem MTB-Virus sind da eh alle...


----------



## maddn11 (27. Mai 2021)

Bin gerade mit meinem Sohn hier in der Region unterwegs und wundere mich dass hier mehr geschrieben wie gefahren wird 



Duck und wech 

**


----------



## renegade5569 (27. Mai 2021)

Der Nordschwarzwald hat auch etwas zu bieten. 

Sasbachwalden zum Beispiel.


----------



## Kelevra2011 (27. Mai 2021)

Sierra5569 schrieb:


> Der Nordschwarzwald hat auch etwas zu bieten.
> 
> Sasbachwalden zum Beispiel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1280481


Nächste Woche komm ich vll auch mal wieder hin


----------



## Kelevra2011 (31. Mai 2021)

Heute das erste Mal auf dem merkur in Baden baden gewesen


----------



## Triple F (1. Juni 2021)

Frage in die Runde:
Ist der Nagoldtalradweg auch gut mit dem Rennrad (kein Gravel-Bike ;-) ) zu bewältigen - speziell zwischen Kupferhammer und Bad Liebenzell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (1. Juni 2021)

Triple F schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde:
> Ist der Nagoldtalradweg auch gut mit dem Rennrad (kein Gravel-Bike ;-) ) zu bewältigen - speziell zwischen Kupferhammer und Bad Liebenzell?


Sollte passen, nur ein kurzes Stück in Unterreichenbach zwischen dem Klärwerk und der Brücke könnte problematisch sein. Aber kurz nach dem Klärwerk kommt beim Sägewerk eine kleine Brücke über die du auf die Bundestraße ausweichen kannst.


----------



## renegade5569 (1. Juni 2021)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> HeZute das erste Mal auf dem merkur in Baden baden gewesen


Zick Zack Trail gefahren?


----------



## Kelevra2011 (1. Juni 2021)

Sierra5569 schrieb:


> Zick Zack Trail gefahren?


Nope aufgrund von Zeitmangel ganz Stumpf und stupide die Zufahrt hoch und wieder runter


----------



## Kelevra2011 (4. Juni 2021)

Sierra5569 schrieb:


> Zick Zack Trail gefahren?


Jetzt ja 👍👍👍👍

Äußerst schöner trail, mit Ausnahme der ersten Kurve 
Da würde kollektiv getragen. Und wir würden von Wanderern angepöbelt das sie da jetzt aber keinen bock haben hinter uns her zu laufen sie wären ja schließlich viel schneller als wir ☝️☝️☝️☝️☝️☝️🤣🤣🤣🤣
Aber schöner trail der echt spaßig und nicht zu schwierig ist


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2021)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Sollte passen, nur ein kurzes Stück in Unterreichenbach zwischen dem Klärwerk und der Brücke könnte problematisch sein. Aber kurz nach dem Klärwerk kommt beim Sägewerk eine kleine Brücke über die du auf die Bundestraße ausweichen kannst.


ist der nicht durchgehend geteert 
Enztalradweg ist ja inzwischen auch bis Ortsanfang Enzklösterle geteert


----------



## Triple F (4. Juni 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ist der nicht durchgehend geteert
> Enztalradweg ist ja inzwischen auch bis Ortsanfang Enzklösterle geteert


Ich bin wohl ab besagter Brücke auf die Bundesstraße (geradeaus ging es auf Kies in ein Biotop; auf der anderen Seite war’s auch grobkörnig). Ging am Feiertag problemlos, Straße ist ja breit genug. Einen Einstieg auf den Neckartalradweg hatte ich nicht mehr gesucht ( wenn die Maschine schon mal in Fahrt ist).


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juni 2021)

Du bist echt die Bundesstraße gefahren 

also ich wußte, dass um Liebenzell auf jeden Fall Teer ist.
Deshalb hab ich nochmal kurz geschaut und das gefunden 
guck mal unten Wegebeschaffenheit 9 % Feinschotter, Rest Asphalt









						Nagoldtalradweg - von der Mündung zum Ursprung (Pforzheim-Urnagold)
					

Von der Mündung in die Enz in Pforzheim bis zum Ursprung in Besenfeld fahren Sie entlang der Nagold und genießen die wunderschöne Natur des Nördlichen Schwarzwaldes.




					www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info


----------



## Triple F (6. Juni 2021)

Danke für den Link - man sollte ja meinen, dass man den Nagoldtalradweg nicht verfehlen könnte , aber es waren ja nur ein paar Kilometer nach Bad Liebenzell und das ging trotz Regen auf der B294 recht gut.
Werde ich mir aber definitiv noch mal anschauen.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (7. Juni 2021)

Triple F schrieb:


> Danke für den Link - man sollte ja meinen, dass man den Nagoldtalradweg nicht verfehlen könnte , aber es waren ja nur ein paar Kilometer nach Bad Liebenzell und das ging trotz Regen auf der B294 recht gut.
> Werde ich mir aber definitiv noch mal anschauen.


Das tut mir jetzt echt leid. Ich hätte vielleicht noch schreiben sollen dass du in Unterreichenbach nach der Brücke wieder auf den Radweg kannst. Von da an auf jeden Fall wieder gut geteert (Inliner-tauglich) bis Liebenzell.


----------



## renegade5569 (7. Juni 2021)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Jetzt ja 👍👍👍👍
> 
> Äußerst schöner trail, mit Ausnahme der ersten Kurve
> Da würde kollektiv getragen. Und wir würden von Wanderern angepöbelt das sie da jetzt aber keinen bock haben hinter uns her zu laufen sie wären ja schließlich viel schneller als wir ☝️☝️☝️☝️☝️☝️🤣🤣🤣🤣
> Aber schöner trail der echt spaßig und nicht zu schwierig ist


2 Meter Regel halt. 

Was man noch machen kann, ist den Fremersberg hoch zu fahren, quer zum Turmweg führt ein Trail entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 562014 (7. Juni 2021)

Sierra5569 schrieb:


> 2 Meter Regel halt.
> 
> Was man noch machen kann, ist den Fremersberg hoch zu fahren, quer zum Turmweg führt ein Trail entlang.


Ja, aber Fremersberg ist nicht Merkur!

Fremersberg ist aber auch interessant. Auf der einen Seite geht ein langer Trail Richtung Golfplätze den man bis zum Waldsee runter fahren kann.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es sehr lange Trails runter Richtung Sinzheim, sind zum teil sogar interessanter weil auf dem Trail richtung Golfplatz letzten Herbst Forstarbeiten waren und der Trail zum Teil durch die Maschinen verbreitert wurde.

Und dann gibt's ja noch die Yburg.....


----------



## renegade5569 (7. Juni 2021)

sibuna schrieb:


> Ja, aber Fremersberg ist nicht Merkur!
> 
> Fremersberg ist aber auch interessant. Auf der einen Seite geht ein langer Trail Richtung Golfplätze den man bis zum Waldsee runter fahren kann.
> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es sehr lange Trails runter Richtung Sinzheim, sind zum teil sogar interessanter weil auf dem Trail richtung Golfplatz letzten Herbst Forstarbeiten waren und der Trail zum Teil durch die Maschinen verbreitert wurde.
> ...


Yburg fehlt mir noch. Ich fahre da *nie* hoch. Warum kann ich gar nicht sagen.


----------



## Deleted 562014 (7. Juni 2021)

Sierra5569 schrieb:


> Ich fahre da hoch. Warum kann ich gar nicht sagen.


?


----------



## renegade5569 (7. Juni 2021)

sibuna schrieb:


> ?


Habs  korrigiert


----------



## Deleted 562014 (7. Juni 2021)




----------



## Deleted 562014 (7. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, sehe ich die Yburg, nur heute nicht, liegt alles in den Wolken


----------



## renegade5569 (7. Juni 2021)

sibuna schrieb:


> Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, sehe ich die Yburg, nur heute nicht, liegt alles in den Wolken


Ich sehe den Mehliskopf und den Merkur.


----------



## Deleted 562014 (7. Juni 2021)

Sierra5569 schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Mehliskopf und den Merkur.


Mhm, Mehliskopf sieht man normalerweise gut aus der Rheinebene, besonders wenn die Skipiste beschneit ist. Um Merkur und Mehliskopf gleichzeitig zu sehen muss man etwas tiefer im Land drin wohnen sonst ist der Merkur vom Battert oder Fremersberg verdeckt. Vielleicht noch von ein paar höher gelegenen Stellen in Baden-Baden aus.


----------



## Triple F (7. Juni 2021)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Das tut mir jetzt echt leid. Ich hätte vielleicht noch schreiben sollen dass du in Unterreichenbach nach der Brücke wieder auf den Radweg kannst. Von da an auf jeden Fall wieder gut geteert (Inliner-tauglich) bis Liebenzell.


Alles gut  - hat auch so gepasst. Durch die Baustellen-Ampel hatte ich ein wenig Luft nach hinten.
Werde die Runde noch weiter 'stromaufwärts' erweitern und beim nächsten mal dann auf den Radweg einschwenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (5. Juli 2021)

Der letzte Kommentar vor einem Monat? 


@Seppel_IBC Ich habe da besser mal etwas Holz platziert. Da waren heute einige Abschneider-Spuren drin :-(


----------



## patrick78 (5. Juli 2021)

ykcor schrieb:


> Der letzte Kommentar vor einem Monat?


Einfach zu viel Regen der alle trails und Wege extrem aufgeweicht hat. Zumindest bei uns... Letzte Tour(en) deswegen weniger toll.


----------



## Goddi8 (6. Juli 2021)

ykcor schrieb:


> @Seppel_IBC Ich habe da besser mal etwas Holz platziert. Da waren heute einige Abschneider-Spuren drin :-(


Stöckchenleger mitten unter uns


----------



## ykcor (6. Juli 2021)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Stöckchenleger mitten unter uns


Liegt im Wald auf nicht vorhandenen Wegen nicht überall Holz rum?


----------



## Goddi8 (6. Juli 2021)

ykcor schrieb:


> Liegt im Wald auf nicht vorhandenen Wegen nicht überall Holz rum?


Die legen die Bäume, die dürfen das


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. Juli 2021)

Endlich mal wieder schönes Wetter 
Badisch Moon + Canadian Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (12. Juli 2021)

Ich war auch mal wieder dohoim rom unterwegs 
Baiersbronn auf nassen Wurzeln ohne Bremsspuren und Abkürzungen  allerdings nicht so fluffig wie @ykcor


----------



## AlexMC (12. Juli 2021)




----------



## Mausoline (13. Juli 2021)

Das hatte ich mir für Sonntag auch überlegt, dachte aber Baiersbronn ist abgetrocknet bis ich dort bin 
Pustekuchen 😅


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juli 2021)

Nochmal Baiersbronn 

mit Rinnenfahren   auf der Sommerseite




und Heidelbeerspitzkehrentrail 😋


----------



## patrick78 (22. Juli 2021)

Immer wieder ein toller Ausblick


----------



## Mausoline (22. Juli 2021)

Titisee oder Schluchsee oder?


----------



## ykcor (23. Juli 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Titisee oder Schluchsee oder?



Titisee vom Hochfirst aus


----------



## matou (1. August 2021)

...warum hab ich mir eigentlich nicht schon früher ein Trail-Hardtail zugelegt?
Gut, zugegeben, mit "altmodischer" Geometrie und kleinen Laufrädern hätte es vermutlich deutlich weniger Spaß gemacht.  

Aber nachdem ich meinen Weg-zur-Arbeit-XCler durch Homeoffice und einen generell anderen Arbeitsort nicht mehr brauchte, wurde er kurzer Hand ausgeschlachtet, Gabel auf 120mm getravelt, dickere Reifen gekauft und alles an einen BC Podsol Rahmen geschraubt.
Was soll ich sagen!? Als eingefleischter Fully-Fahrer bin ich schwer beeindruckt was mit dem HT so alles geht und wieviel Spaß es macht...inkl einer Lehrstunde wie gut auch preiswerte Teile funktionieren bzw wo die Grenzen sind.

...gut, auf ruppigeren Schwarzwald-Trails werden wir wohl keine Freunde...aber es geht, wenn man Lust darauf hat.




...Variostütze folgte schon. Vernünftige Bremsen und Gabel müssen(!) noch folgen. 

Und um dem Thema gerecht zu werden...etwas Schwarzwald-Kitsch.


----------



## The_Ridge (8. August 2021)

Jo! War ein Hammer Tag für Schwarzwaldfolklore.😆
Knapp eine h später war ich auch bei den Jungs. (super thermik)
Podsol hab ich hier schon am dachs live gesehn mit neuer Deore&0815 pike top für alles.(macht der uphill auch wieder spass)
Über den Rahmen Preis kann man wie immer streiten.🙄






matou schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1316127


 Update Shocktober dazu:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-ragley-bikes.490459/post-17505096
...stellt nun den Preis nat. noch mehr in Frage.


----------



## patrick78 (9. August 2021)

gestern am Hinterwaldkopf (Bild von der Höfener Hütte aus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (2. September 2021)

Ich war gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder im ehemaligen badisch-würrtembergischen Grenzgebiet unterwegs, tote Männer besuchen.




Der gräflichen Zeckenzucht geht's ganz gut... Da war's noch einigermaßen frei, spätere Abschnitte waren richtig zugewachsen. Kein Wunder, wenn alle auf der Piste nebenan wandern. 

Am Talausgang ist dann der Nebel aus den Wiesen gekrochen.




Und weil's so schön war, gibt's das ganz auch als Panorama mit etwas weiterem Blickfeld.


----------



## ykcor (18. September 2021)

Heute allein unterwegs gewesen und aufgrund des schönen Wetters die abgelegenen, unbekannteren Pfade abgegrast.


----------



## /dev/random (18. September 2021)

Schön ruhig gefahren. Bis ich so elegant umsetzen kann, werd ich noch ne Weile trainieren müssen...


----------



## AlexMC (26. Oktober 2021)

damit das hier nicht komplett einschläft


----------



## scale007 (26. Oktober 2021)

AlexMC schrieb:


> damit das hier nicht komplett einschläft



Schweinbachtal Steinbrücke, vermutlich über Felsenmeer und Landesklinik zur Bruderhöle


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Oktober 2021)

Dann auch mal zwei:









Ach Herrje. Is ja Pfälzerwald. Mist.


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (27. Oktober 2021)

Schöne Runde um Hornberg vom Wochenende!


----------



## ykcor (31. Oktober 2021)

Heute keine malerischen Wanderwege, sondern nur sensationelle, offzielle Strecken


----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2021)

Sieht aus, als obs trotzdem Spaß gemacht hätte. Superschöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2021)

Im Grenzgebiet unterwegs gewesen 





und in Wü wieder gelandet


----------



## Triple F (8. November 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Im Grenzgebiet unterwegs gewesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wo steht denn der 'Grenzbaum'?


----------



## Mausoline (9. November 2021)

Hab jetzt ne Grenzkarte gefunden  guckst du blauer Pfeil
Quelle: https://maps.drhzbg.de/badenkarte/


----------



## Kelevra2011 (9. November 2021)

ykcor schrieb:


> Heute keine malerischen Wanderwege, sondern nur sensationelle, offzielle Strecken


Wo wart ihr denn?


----------



## Seppel_IBC (9. November 2021)

Kelevra2011 schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn?


Borderline / Rosskopf / Freiburg


----------



## Kelevra2011 (9. November 2021)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (9. November 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ne Grenzkarte gefunden  guckst du blauer Pfeil
> Quelle: https://maps.drhzbg.de/badenkarte/
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1369971



Ha!, I: Oft kurz davor abgebogen 
Ha!, II: Danke für die Karte - zeigt doch gut, dass wir Straubenhardter Grenzschwaben sind


----------



## Mausoline (9. November 2021)

Im Grenzgebiet auf Schwabenseite aufgewachsen und jetzt im Grenzgebiet auf Badnerseite  🍷 heimisch


----------



## AlexMC (12. November 2021)

November-Blues...


----------



## matou (21. November 2021)

So lass ich mir den November gefallen... 🙂


----------



## iTom (21. November 2021)

matou schrieb:


> So lass ich mir den November gefallen... 🙂
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1375715
> ...


----------



## matou (21. November 2021)

Nach 2 Wochen Nightride only finde ich das legitim. 😁


----------



## Aloha_Joe (21. November 2021)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Schöne Runde um Hornberg vom Wochenende!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1362158
> 
> ...


Das ist aber nicht der Hornberg bei Wehr?


----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2021)

matou schrieb:


> So lass ich mir den November gefallen... 🙂
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1375715
> ...



Oh nein, hat aufm Kaltenbronn -> Teufelsmühle die Sonne gescheint, die Webcam vom Lift zeigte Nebel


----------



## shield (22. November 2021)

Ich mach auch mal wieder mit aber in Bewegtbildern:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. November 2021)

Hehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (22. November 2021)

Cooles Konzept! Hast Du dich von Dmitri Venkovs "The Hymns of Muscovy" inspiereren lassen?


----------



## shield (29. November 2021)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Cooles Konzept! Hast Du dich von Dmitri Venkovs "The Hymns of Muscovy" inspiereren lassen?


nicht dass ich wüsste. ich filme meistens einfach drauflos und hab dann abends einfach kurz den tag digital konserviert.

nochmal bewegtbild von mir aus dem sommer: neben Allgäu ist auch bisschen schwarzwald mit dabei - daher auch hier im thread:


----------



## AlexMC (10. Dezember 2021)




----------



## /dev/random (20. Dezember 2021)

Ein paar Eindrück von gestern aus dem Nordschwarzwald.




Bei der Anfahrt, knapp an der Nebelgrenze.

Die Aussicht war super, aber viel gesehen hat man trotzdem nicht.


----------



## patrick78 (30. Dezember 2021)

Sensationelles Wetter heute


----------



## IBEX73 (2. Januar 2022)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Sensationelles Wetter heute



Gestern auch.....Ein gutes Neues Euch allen!

Neujahrstour mit  sehr netter Begleitung...


----------



## ykcor (3. Januar 2022)

"Kleinkram aus der letzten Zeit"


----------



## AlexMC (3. Januar 2022)

Spielkind


----------



## Seppel_IBC (4. Januar 2022)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Neujahrstour mit sehr netter Begleitung...


Das Kompliment möchte ich gerne zurückgeben  War uns wie immer eine Freude!

Wie war das mit der Blickführung? 




Rein & rum...




...und dann im Sitzen die Treppe runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (4. Januar 2022)

Seppel_IBC schrieb:


> Sitzen die Treppe runter



So flache Wege fährt Mann doch im Sitzen, oder nicht.....??


----------



## matou (6. Januar 2022)

Die Sonne gibts also doch noch


----------



## Seppel_IBC (9. Januar 2022)

Fast nicht zu glauben, dass das grad mal eine Woche her ist 

Jetzt schaut's ab 500müM wieder so aus...



Auch schön - aber halt anders


----------



## roterflitzer (13. Januar 2022)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Gestern auch.....Ein gutes Neues Euch allen!
> 
> Neujahrstour mit  sehr netter Begleitung...


 Und wieder grüßt das I …… ihr könnt’s nicht lassen


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Januar 2022)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> Und wieder grüßt das I …… ihr könnt’s nicht lassen



Ich bin nur den beiden Badenern hinterhergehechelt......,war da schliesslich noch nie.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2022)

War auch mal wieder aufm Berg 

einmal auf schmalen Latten




und einmal auf den etwas breiteren Stollen




und hat beides saumäßig Spaß gemacht   bei dem super Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (5. März 2022)

Und zum Schluss noch ein Soll-Ist-Vergleich an der gleichen Stelle zwischen verschiedenen Fahrern:

Soll:





Ist:


----------



## orangerauch (5. März 2022)

Wie cool! 😀


----------



## roterflitzer (7. März 2022)

Der geübte Bocksprung! Krass! und toitoitoi, dass nichts weiteres passiert ist. Eine hotstonemassage wäre das nicht geworden…


----------



## IBEX73 (29. März 2022)

Dunkelwäldler auf Abwegen....









Die ganze Stolper-Gang....





















Oki.........muss das jetzt sein,Herrchen??


----------



## orangerauch (3. Mai 2022)

Mal wieder on Topic unterwegs gewesen:
Mit @AlexMC  und @trail_desire








Dank an @trail_desire für die Fotos.


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. Mai 2022)

Der gute _*auf Wunsch ausgepieps*t_ immer wieder eine Fahrt wert!


----------



## maddn11 (3. Mai 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Der gute _*auf Wunsch ausgepieps*t_ immer wieder eine Fahrt wert!


Als Franke war ich da ja auch noch nie, aber bei den massig Bildern vom gleichen Spot muss ich da auch mal hin!
Ich weiß ja, wo „ausgepiepst“ ist


----------



## Seppel_IBC (13. Juni 2022)

Dank des Niederschlags ist ja grad echt Urwald 

Immer diese Wanderer mit Hund am Wegesrand 




Aber mit Fahrtechnik kommt dran vorbei - allez hopp!




Mal wieder Hund im Vordergrund...




Einfach nicht irritieren lassen und vorsichtig weiter...




Hatte ich Urwald schon erwähnt?!


----------



## Mondkartoffel (12. Juli 2022)

War vor kurzem das erste mal in Freiburg und habe direkt ein kleines Video aufgenommen


----------



## ykcor (24. Juli 2022)

Mal wieder... Kleinkram aus der letzten Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (20. September 2022)

falscher thread.


----------



## aufgehts (20. September 2022)

shield schrieb:


> falscher thread.


Immerhin er lebt noch....


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2022)

Das Foto ausm Erkennungsspiel gehört zu meiner Felsentour von letzten Montag.
Einfach superschönes Gebiet  und dann nur 4 Personen unterwegs gesehen.

Danke an @AlexMC für die Trailfotos hier ausm Thread

So schön der Bergabweg 




So schön die Aussichten 🤩








und Felsen 😍


----------



## Mundinger (18. Oktober 2022)

Vorletzten Samstag hat die Trailcrew Emmendingen ein Whip Off auf dem windenreutemer Trail veranstaltet. Hier sieht man Walo.
Die restlichen Bilder sind diesem Album zu finden.


----------



## orangerauch (17. Dezember 2022)

Es ist inzwischen Winter geworden und mal wieder im Badenerland unterwegs, bei Minusgraden,
die ich nicht mehr gewohnt bin...


----------

